# Nikki Bella <3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

So fuckin hawt 

:homer


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

So oh so fine. And she just keeps getting hotter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*



>


My god those nipples:homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

She is so damn hot. :banderas


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

^^Not that i'm complaining but you posted Brie twice.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*



RKO361 said:


> ^^Not that i'm complaining but you posted Brie twice.


yep, hard to recognise before the...0


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*



>


:stephenA3 damnnnnn!!!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*



RKO361 said:


> So oh so fine. And she just keeps getting hotter.


Ain't that the truth.:grin2:

Nikki Bella's one woman I woudn''t mind having a heart attack with. :wink2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

Nikki Bella just keeps on getting hotter.:banderas


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*











She's so Fucking hot.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

Gorgeous.

But those veins in the 4th pic on the OP scare me.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

Need more pics. kada


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

Looks like I just found something new to fap too.
:hbk2 :trips5 
Thanks for this, do post more 
:bo


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

She is so fearless!


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost*

I will post more, but for now keep this thread alive.

More for now:


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If Cena doesn't want to marry her I guarantee there's at least a couple of million other guys and even girls out there that would. :yum:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sucks that we can look but we can't touch


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LordKain said:


> If Cena doesn't want to marry her I guarantee there's at least a couple of million other guys and even girls out there that would. :yum:


I feel for the guy that married her and then let her 3 years later. But Nikki was only around 20-23. He must be regretting it now.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Sucks that we can look but we can't touch


Another reason to hate Cena I suppose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

With all due respect to the Goddess. I assume she's been plowed through by many.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Breast thread ever!


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

To download all Nikki's instagram photos

http://rarchives.ch/rips/#instagram_thenikkibella


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

FearlessNikki said:


> To download all Nikki's instagram photos
> 
> http://rarchives.ch/rips/#instagram_thenikkibella


Thank you. That website is amazing. A fappening dream for me. 



Sorry, virgin here


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Her body is nothing short of phenomenal.

We can only hope she decides to show it all one time.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

:cudi


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I personally find Brie the more attractive of the two (and neither is particularly my taste either) but damn I can't lie and say Nikki doesn't look fine most of the time. 

Very beautiful woman.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

good god I hate John Cena!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's so fit its unfair.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

This woman literally has a body so perfect i couldn't imagine one better. 

She wouldn't walk for months if i got a hold of it, I'd probably blow a hole through the other side, Shit just kills me man. lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

she is the product perfection of when a Mexican bangs an Italian. This is why racism and patriotism is overrated.

If I ever were to get a hold of her, you wouldn't see her on TV. My family wouldn't find me and when I have to release the magic stick juice it will be on her nose. Because when it's mine, it's mine.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

If you need one reason to hate Cena, THIS is it.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

her plastic surgeon needs to win a Nobel Piece Prize or something.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Good God what a woman!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Forget Cena. I'd marry Nikki in a heartbeat.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

mrxrival said:


>


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

lol these megaposts seem to be recreated every other month


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Her ass isn't that big when you think about it. Just normal. Mickie James now that's a girl who has an ASS!!!


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

So fucking hot Cena is a lucky fucker to get to enjoy this hot piece of ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Her ass isn't that big when you think about it. Just normal. Mickie James now that's a girl who has an ASS!!!


Sure its not huge, but she's got a great ass regardless. Nice and firm, and hey people rave about Paige and AJ like they have the GOAT asses, Nikki's trumps them.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Her ass isn't that big when you think about it. Just normal. Mickie James now that's a girl who has an ASS!!!
> ...


 True it's bigger than AJ and Page but seriously I don't think its big. Just a normal size butt that looks bigger because of the tights she wears. Anyways, do you think it's bigger than Trish's, Stephanie, Torrie Wilson, or Stacy Keibler? Also what's the lenght of Nikki Bella torso? Is it short, normal, or long?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> True it's bigger than AJ and Page but seriously I don't think its big. Just a normal size butt that looks bigger because of the tights she wears. Anyways, do you think it's bigger than Trish's, Stephanie, Torrie Wilson, or Stacy Keibler? Also what's the lenght of Nikki Bella torso? Is it short, normal, or long?


Its not that big, but big enough. Though personally sheer size doesn't do anything for me. JLo does nothing for me, or wrestling wise Naomi's ass does nothing for me. Nikki has enough back there and like the rest of her body its firm and fit.

As for torso...seems average I suppose.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

>


:wall


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > True it's bigger than AJ and Page but seriously I don't think its big. Just a normal size butt that looks bigger because of the tights she wears. Anyways, do you think it's bigger than Trish's, Stephanie, Torrie Wilson, or Stacy Keibler? Also what's the lenght of Nikki Bella torso? Is it short, normal, or long?
> ...


What about Prime Britney Spears? I think Nikki can't even touch prime Britney. Britney I thibk had a butt? Also when I look at her bikini photos, it's just not as big but when I see her wearing her wrestling gear and those tight shorts, it makes her butt appear bigger!


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is chick is the best fit body since Victoria. Only she's the right type of thick in all the right places with actual curves.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> This is chick is the best fit body since Victoria. Only she's the right type of thick in all the right places with actual curves.


You see, I don't get it, her butt appears big because of those tights she wears which gives you the illusion it's bigger but if she didn't have those tights, her butt appears small. Look at Trish, her butt wasn't even big. Look at this pic and you will see!
http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-22-titillating-ta-matches-ever.php/5


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrxrival said:


>


 It's the tights. Without the tights, her butt is small or normal. Those bikini pics, literally saw a small butt. Torrie Wilson was the best!!!


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> You see, I don't get it, her butt appears big because of those tights she wears which gives you the illusion it's bigger but if she didn't have those tights, her butt appears small. Look at Trish, her butt wasn't even big. Look at this pic and you will see!
> http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-22-titillating-ta-matches-ever.php/5


Trish is wearing a thong in that post. Nikki has a fit phatty. 










and she knows how to work this thing unlike any of them.

Trust me I worshipped the asses of Molly Holly and Trish. Nikki it's a stature, it's a confidence unlike with any of them. Nikki still makes you think of her like that girl from high school or 1st year of college. With Trish it was the slut blonde from next door you wanted to fuck.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > You see, I don't get it, her butt appears big because of those tights she wears which gives you the illusion it's bigger but if she didn't have those tights, her butt appears small. Look at Trish, her butt wasn't even big. Look at this pic and you will see!
> ...


Of course she knows how to move her butt, but her butt isn't that big though. That's what I'm saying. Also Trish butt wasn't even big. It was small as well. Have you see her in 2014, she's so skinny and her butt is so small. Also Trish wasn't even that attractive to me.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Of course she knows how to move her butt, but her butt isn't that big though. That's what I'm saying. Also Trish butt wasn't even big. It was small as well. Have you see her in 2014, she's so skinny and her butt is so small. Also Trish wasn't even that attractive to me.


But it doesn't have to be that big. It's a great ass still. It's one of the most fit wonderful ass I've seen.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course she knows how to move her butt, but her butt isn't that big though. That's what I'm saying. Also Trish butt wasn't even big. It was small as well. Have you see her in 2014, she's so skinny and her butt is so small. Also Trish wasn't even that attractive to me.
> ...


Yeah it doesn't have to be big but some posters here are saying its huge when it's not. Yeah its fit but seriously come on, it's not big. What about Britney Spears?


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Why you people argue about something that doesnt matter?

Just enjoy the f***g pictures.Thats all.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Why you people argue about something that doesnt matter?
> 
> Just enjoy the f***g pictures.Thats all.


Word on this.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Why you people argue about something that doesnt matter?
> 
> Just enjoy the f***g pictures.Thats all.


I'm just being real and saying her butt looks big because of the tights she wears but without it it's not as big as you make it out to be!!


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

K4L318 said:


> Word on this.


Also, i have to be realistic about her ass or whatever.Its not HUGE, but who cares? you dont like, thats fine (not talking about you).

If some people dont get it, theres is a difference Nikki (normal ass), Minaj/Kim K.(boooty).

For tha last time... post pictures this is not disc thread.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks12 said:


> I'm just being real and saying her butt looks big because of the tights she wears but without it it's not as big as you make it out to be!!


I've never said or think that is BIG.Your penis propably is not big/huge, but you need it? right?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> K4L318 said:
> 
> 
> > Word on this.
> ...


Oh gosh Kim K butt is disgusting. It's fake and so gross. Do you think JLo butt is real or fake? Also your right Nikki doesn't have a huge one but I'm just saying if you saw her in a bikini, her butt is small to avergage size. What about Prime Britney?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


>


Prime Britney slays Nikki also Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks12 said:


> Oh gosh Kim K butt is disgusting. It's fake and so gross. Do you think JLo butt is real or fake? Also your right Nikki doesn't have a huge one but I'm just saying if you saw her in a bikini, her butt is small to avergage size. What about Prime Britney?


Its getting little weird, you know.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nikki's ass in not my personal favorite by damn does she have a good one, her best asset in my view.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yo did you just come in this thread to talk negative about Nikki Bella's ass? 

Go to a Britney Spears thread then. I can't believe you're ruining the buzz in an ass thread?

Bro wtf?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrxrival said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gosh Kim K butt is disgusting. It's fake and so gross. Do you think JLo butt is real or fake? Also your right Nikki doesn't have a huge one but I'm just saying if you saw her in a bikini, her butt is small to avergage size. What about Prime Britney?
> ...


Just telling the truth


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Yo did you just come in this thread to talk negative about Nikki Bella's ass?
> 
> Go to a Britney Spears thread then. I can't believe you're ruining the buzz in an ass thread?
> 
> Bro wtf?


Just telling the truth. If I asked people if this girl has a big butt who didn't even know who she is, they would say no and some would say it's small


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Just telling the truth. If I asked people if this girl has a big butt who didn't even know who she is, they would say no and some would say it's small


Bro I love her ass. 

Do I have to say more than that?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Just telling the truth. If I asked people if this girl has a big butt who didn't even know who she is, they would say no and some would say it's small
> ...


You can love it don't care but bro seriously take away your love for Nikki for a minture and see that her booty is decent


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

This guy has to be gay. Or a chick. LOL.

Trolling an ass thread.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

He/she talks about love on wresling chick lolololo.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> This guy has to be gay. Or a chick. LOL.
> 
> Trolling an ass thread.


Haha is someone feeling superior behind a laptop!!! Just telling the truth


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks12 said:


> Haha is someone feeling superior behind a laptop!!! Just telling the truth


If you were telling the truth, your post would read "I'm a creepy weirdo tryhard".


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha is someone feeling superior behind a laptop!!! Just telling the truth
> ...


Such a lame comeback just saying her butt is decent not even medium size big


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

@Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) you seeing this right? don't blame me for this.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never understood people coming into a thread about a woman and not only complaining about her but also going at members who like her.... few things:

1) If you don't like her, why are you in a thread where you are going to see photos/videos/gifs of her?

2) Everyone has different tastes in women, they have forever and will forever, that's what makes people different and the world go round... don't like it? Too bad. Don't come in the thread.

3) At the end of the day, even if you don't like Nikki's body, you'd still do any sexual act with her she wanted if she gave you the opportunity. Don't even act like you wouldn't. If she told you to lick every inch of her butt you'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:evil


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I may not like her as a wrestler but damn I'd be a fool to say that she isn't fucking hot.

Boner alert :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Have we seriously gone 4 pages in this thread with only 1 picture posted!



Thanks12 said:


> What about Prime Britney Spears? I think Nikki can't even touch prime Britney. Britney I thibk had a butt? Also when I look at her bikini photos, it's just not as big but when I see her wearing her wrestling gear and those tight shorts, it makes her butt appear bigger!


There's more too a great ass than just being huge though. Nikkis isn't huge, but it's big enough. She's got a great ass regardless of size. Yeah there are better asses out there but Nikki's is pretty much perfectly to my preference. Big but not cellulite big.



MERPER said:


> I've never understood people coming into a thread about a woman and not only complaining about her but also going at members who like her.... few things:
> 
> 1) If you don't like her, why are you in a thread where you are going to see photos/videos/gifs of her?
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

This thread got a little out of hand. Although I'm not a Nikki fan, it's Christmas. Enjoy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki and Eva! Now thats some Christmas cheer.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Have we seriously gone 4 pages in this thread with only 1 picture posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by big enough? True your right a big one with cellulite is not good. But everyone has cellulite.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> What do you mean by big enough? True your right a big one with cellulite is not good. But everyone has cellulite.


Its big enough...its not like she's flat back there or even really has a tiny or small ass. In that sort of scale probably medium...

This is getting weird.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by big enough? True your right a big one with cellulite is not good. But everyone has cellulite.
> ...


True it's medium size I guess. What about prime Trish?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I will say I think Nikki has the best attire, particularly that top, of all-time. It holds those massive jugs in ever so slightly... they look like they want to burst out so bad... and every match you keep thinking there's going to be a nip slip


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Alicia's knee was blessed.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I will say I think Nikki has the best attire, particularly that top, of all-time. It holds those massive jugs in ever so slightly... they look like they want to burst out so bad... and every match you keep thinking there's going to be a nip slip


Every now and then we get lucky as well...



K4L318 said:


> Alicia's knee was blessed.


Blessed indeed, that knee went on to do a badass finisher on Raw!



Subbética2008 said:


> She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.


Its not huge or anything but saying she has no ass is far from the truth.
















Still has great legs, just a fit body in general. People are so quick to put Nikki down but then talk up the "girls next door" that populate WWE.

Though Eva has her beat when it comes to the ass.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Subbética2008 said:


> She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.



Yeah. It's the I guts that make her butt look big but really she doesn't have one. Just like Trish.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> MERPER said:
> 
> 
> > I will say I think Nikki has the best attire, particularly that top, of all-time. It holds those massive jugs in ever so slightly... they look like they want to burst out so bad... and every match you keep thinking there's going to be a nip slip
> ...


She does have an ass but like I say it's literally the tights of th shorts that makes to big. Hers is just decent. Eva has a big one.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Subbética2008 said:


> She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.


Nikki's ass in fine, it's not the biggest but it's still very firm looking and well rounded and toned; her best feature in my own personal opinion.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Subbética2008 said:


> She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.


...Her ass is pretty damn good when you consider the fact that everybody on here seems to think Paige has an ass?

The only girls in WWE with gold standard ass are Naomi and Layla (and in the past Victoria), they have ass built for men, not boys.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ...Her ass is pretty damn good when you consider the fact that everybody on here seems to think Paige has an ass?
> 
> The only girls in WWE with gold standard ass are Naomi and Layla (and in the past Victoria), they have ass built for men, not boys.


O/T but Paige has a pretty good perky ass, in my own personal opinion the best ass in the WWE is either her or Eva for me. But Nikki's is fine as hell too.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Catsuit days :durant3


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Subbética2008 said:
> 
> 
> > She hasn't a good ass at all. In fact, if isn't for the breats implants, she'd have nothing to make her specially attractive.
> ...


Are you saying Nikki ass is built for boys and not men? Also her ass isn't huge to tell you the tRuth. It's nice but it's decent. I would think she would have a bigger one. Oh man Victoria had a really good one. What about Trish, Torrie, or Stacy?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Arcturus said:
> 
> 
> > ...Her ass is pretty damn good when you consider the fact that everybody on here seems to think Paige has an ass?
> ...


Layla is the best!!! What about Stephanie Mcmahon? Nikki is not big but decent. I mean it's not hard to get her ass if your a girl. It looks kinda small in those green bikini pics.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Layla is the best!!! What about Stephanie Mcmahon? Nikki is not big but decent. I mean it's not hard to get her ass if your a girl. It looks kinda small in those green bikini pics.


Layla and Stephanie's asses are good, but I personally prefer Paige, Nikki and Eva's over anyone else's on the current main roster or NXT.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Are you saying Nikki ass is built for boys and not men? Also her ass isn't huge to tell you the tRuth. It's nice but it's decent. I would think she would have a bigger one. Oh man Victoria had a really good one. What about Trish, Torrie, or Stacy?


Nah, Nikki has good ass, very good, but not gold rated A+ ass like Naomi or Layla or prime Victoria.

Paige has no ass imo.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Layla is the best!!! What about Stephanie Mcmahon? Nikki is not big but decent. I mean it's not hard to get her ass if your a girl. It looks kinda small in those green bikini pics.
> ...


In my opinion, I feel like anyone if they work out can have Nikki ass. Some women are just born with really good ones like Layla or Victoria or Torrie Wilson. I feel like People love Nikki NOW because her implants. Before she was just as flat as Brie was. Also that green Bikini that Nikki is wearing it shows her butt is kinda of small. Stephanie is good but in an athletic way


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> In my opinion, I feel like anyone if they work out can have Nikki ass. Some women are just born with really good ones like Layla or Victoria or Torrie Wilson. I feel like People love Nikki NOW because her implants. Before she was just as flat as Brie was. Also that green Bikini that Nikki is wearing it shows her butt is kinda of small. Stephanie is good but in an athletic way


I'm sure they could, but Nikki's ass is still fine as hell regardless of it's size.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

C'mon guys I'm just tryin to get this thread back on track and my last few posts just got ignored :crying:


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying Nikki ass is built for boys and not men? Also her ass isn't huge to tell you the tRuth. It's nice but it's decent. I would think she would have a bigger one. Oh man Victoria had a really good one. What about Trish, Torrie, or Stacy?
> ...


What about Trish or Stacy Keibler?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, I feel like anyone if they work out can have Nikki ass. Some women are just born with really good ones like Layla or Victoria or Torrie Wilson. I feel like People love Nikki NOW because her implants. Before she was just as flat as Brie was. Also that green Bikini that Nikki is wearing it shows her butt is kinda of small. Stephanie is good but in an athletic way
> ...


Yeah your right. Still I think people should stop saying its huge when it's clearly not. It's like Miley Cyrus big.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> What about Trish or Stacy Keibler?


Personally, Stacy was my favorite divas booty of all-time. My goodness it was glorious.

But again, to each his own. I don't need a "ton" of butt to be happy. Naomi, for instance, does nothing for me. At times, even Eva's is too big for my liking. 

I get why certain guys would like the bigger behind, it's just not for me. Which is why I don't get the constant argument here. We all like different things and I'm not going to suddenly change my personal preference in butt size because some guy makes a case for it.

Nikki, for me, has the 2nd best diva butt behind Stacy's.

Now, let's keep posting Nikki boob and butt photos and gifs. Thanks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Can I help with the picture problem?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Can I help with the picture problem?


Never knew people admired fake breast. Natural all the way for me


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > What about Trish or Stacy Keibler?
> ...


Mine is Stacy and Torrie!!!! Also Dawn Marie. Nikki does nothing for me. It looks small.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Never knew people admired fake breast. Natural all the way for me


Oh I prefer natural breasts as well, I was merely just posting pictures to get the thread back on topic; and for fake breasts Nikki's aren't honestly that bad. Not my cup of tea however.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Never knew people admired fake breast. Natural all the way for me
> ...


I know. Her plastic surgeon did to a good job at making it not look fake. Anyways, I still say Nikki ass is decent not big but not small but looks a little small in the green bikini pic.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

No offense Thanks12, but you talk about Nikki's ass way too much.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> No offense Thanks12, but you talk about Nikki's ass way too much.


Just telling people the truth. Clearly they don't want to hear it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks12 said:


> Just telling people the truth. Clearly they don't want to hear it.


But we get it, you don't think she has a big ass. Move on.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Just telling people the truth. Clearly they don't want to hear it.


You've made your opinion clear, move on from the subject.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Just telling people the truth. Clearly they don't want to hear it.
> ...


You know it's the truth but want to deny it.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> You know it's the truth but want to deny it.


You don't understand that there's no truth, there's no fact in this matter.

You don't like her ass and think it's not there.

I, and others, do like it.

I don't know how many times it has to be said. It's a personal preference thing. Everyone likes woman of all different looks, shapes and sizes. 

You've made your opinion known enough here. I think you're wrong like you think I and others are wrong and we aren't changing your mind and you aren't changing ours. Enough is enough already.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MERPER said:


> You don't understand that there's no truth, there's no fact in this matter.
> 
> You don't like her ass and think it's not there.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. :tucky


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What I would do to rail that ass through the wall.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I would rather titty fuck her more than anything 


They tits are just amazing!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Man how did that discussion go on so long? No ones even said Nikki has a huge ass or anything. But its a good ass. A lot of people aren't into huge asses, and a lot of people are. But for easy example Maryse is someone who everyone always said has a small ass and she does, but you cant say it doesn't look great in my signature. More too a great ass than just size.



Thanks12 said:


> Never knew people admired fake breast. Natural all the way for me


Never knew? A lot of people have always liked fake Tits. Pamela Anderson for example.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Man how did that discussion go on so long? No ones even said Nikki has a huge ass or anything. But its a good ass. A lot of people aren't into huge asses, and a lot of people are. But for easy example Maryse is someone who everyone always said has a small ass and she does, but you cant say it doesn't look great in my signature. More too a great ass than just size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you define a great ass? Who do you like better: Maryse ass or Nikki's? You know who has the best fake breast? Torrie Wilson!!! Hers looked so real!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Nikki has a great ass for a white woman; could it be bigger? Sure. Could it be rounder? Probably not much. So on an absolute scale it might be a 5 but for white women it's a 9; if she were Asian it would be a 15.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nikki has a great ass for a white woman; could it be bigger? Sure. Could it be rounder? Probably not much. So on an absolute scale it might be a 5 but for white women it's a 9; if she were Asian it would be a 15.


Haha your funny. What if she was black? Also she's not white, isn't she like Latina?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Haha your funny. What if she was black? Also she's not white, isn't she like Latina?


again, your quest to find the perfect ass is ridiculous.

we get it, you don't like hers... move on. stop coming into her thread and wasting all our time....

I like hers, your opinion of not liking it isn't making me re-think this. It's making me despise you and think you have an unhealthy obsession over a woman who's ass you don't like and makes me wonder how much stalking you do on women whose ass you DO like...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nikki has a great ass for a white woman; could it be bigger? Sure. Could it be rounder? Probably not much. So on an absolute scale it might be a 5 but for white women it's a 9; if she were Asian it would be a 15.


Not trying to be nitpicky but isn't Nikki (and Brie) Hispanic?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> How do you define a great ass? Who do you like better: Maryse ass or Nikki's? You know who has the best fake breast? Torrie Wilson!!! Hers looked so real!


Hard to really define. But ideally I want something back there, enough to squeeze. Enough where it goes thigh-ass-back as opposed to thigh-back on scrawny women. Honestly I probably prefer Maryse's neither girl has a huge ass but Maryse is Maryse afterall.

Lita wins best fake tits in pro wrestling. They were amazing, even if she somehow found a way to defy the laws of physics and not have a nip slip every time she wore one of those halter tops..



HBK 3:16 said:


> Not trying to be nitpicky but isn't Nikki (and Brie) Hispanic?


Yeah I think they are Hispanic/Italian. Doesn't really show that much, not like they're olive/caramel skin toned.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you define a great ass? Who do you like better: Maryse ass or Nikki's? You know who has the best fake breast? Torrie Wilson!!! Hers looked so real!
> ...


I think Torrie Wilson wins the best tits ever!!!! What about Trish?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I think I would last around 2-3 minutes if I was her, I'd paid her $1000 grand just for 2-3 minutes. :homer


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> I think I would last around 2-3 minutes if I was her, I'd paid her $1000 grand just for 2-3 minutes. :homer


You wouldn't last 10 seconds with her and you know it. :lol

But you know what? I'm sure there are tons of others that wouldn't either.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> You wouldn't last 10 seconds with her and you know it. :lol


HAHA.

10 seconds?

I don't know that I'd ever actually make it in.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrxrival said:


>


I bet if she was standing next to Layla, Nikki's ass would be tiny. Looks big when besides Brie but nonetheless still small. Also Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson had the best ass!!!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> I bet if she was standing next to Layla, Nikki's ass would be tiny. Looks big when besides Brie but nonetheless still small. Also Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson had the best ass!!!


for someone who doesn't say a single nice thing about Nikki, you comment an awful lot in her threads... so again, why do you bother actually entering her threads when you have such a clear dislike for her?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I got a thing for thick thighs










:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> for someone who doesn't say a single nice thing about Nikki, you comment an awful lot in her threads... so again, why do you bother actually entering her threads when you have such a clear dislike for her?


It's what I'm wondering as well.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Pre-implants and still hot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Let me ask you this, who would you rather take: Prime Torrie Wilson or Nikki Bella?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Let me ask you this, who would you rather take: Prime Torrie Wilson or Nikki Bella?


Nikki Bella in a heartbeat...which is probably how long I'd last with her in bed as well. Torrie never really appealed to me outside of that young stage where every woman is gorgeous, and all tits are great.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks12 said:


> Let me ask you this, who would you rather take: Prime Torrie Wilson or Nikki Bella?


Could I take them both? :yum:

If I had to choose though I'd chose Nikki.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you this, who would you rather take: Prime Torrie Wilson or Nikki Bella?
> ...


What about Stacy Keibler or Nikki Bella?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you this, who would you rather take: Prime Torrie Wilson or Nikki Bella?
> ...


What about Prime Sunny or Prime Trish vs Nikki?


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

While she doesn't have the prettiest face, she still has my body goals.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Babyadelic said:


> While she doesn't have the prettiest face, she still has my body goals.


Her stomach is insane. Like that's a good stomach, but why don't you think she has a pretty face?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks can you please just let this thread stay about Nikki and her pictures?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> What about Stacy Keibler or Nikki Bella?


Again Nikki. Only Diva's I'd pick over Nikki are Maryse and Eva.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

I have something to say here, I originally wrote this in a PM but thought it was food for thought as far as Nikki goes so I rewrote it.

Nikki has gotten hate for a long time, you know the type, "vapid", "plastic", "Total Diva", "goldigger", "doesn't care about wrestling", etc. Especially from AJ fans who tend to put up her on a pedestal of what a "real" women's wrestler is meant to be.

The irony here is that AJ's whole shtick is that same thing, the "I'm a real wrestler and love wrestling unlike everyone else". Every promo of hers has been the same "I love wrestling unlike all these Total Divas" for like a year and a half.

Yet in reality she is zero effort all the time, she puts zero effort into her promos, her matches, her angles, and hasn't for a long time. She started out as an average wrestler with a lot of hype, but in the last year she's regressed to one of the worst wrestlers on the roster. Yet she doesn't care how bad she's gotten and just collects a paycheck.

Nikki by contrast doesn't HAVE to do anything, she doesn't even have to be in WWE given she dates Cena, she's set for life. Yet she chose to come back to WWE, and has learned to be a good wrestler and able to carry the division. Her hard work is paying off too, you can see from the tons of new fans she's gaining, even smark fans.

It's just kind of hilarious how ironic it turned out to be. What AJ was hyped as and claims to be in all her promos is actually what Nikki is, not AJ. AJ might not be a reality show star or have fake boobs but she's ultimately a lot closer to all those old insults of Nikki than Nikki is.

Random rant over. Resume posting pictures of her tits.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

badari said:


> I have something to say here, I originally wrote this in a PM but thought it was food for thought as far as Nikki goes so I rewrote it.
> 
> Nikki has gotten hate for a long time, you know the type, "vapid", "plastic", "Total Diva", "goldigger", "doesn't care about wrestling", etc. Especially from AJ fans who tend to put up her on a pedestal of what a "real" women's wrestler is meant to be.
> 
> ...


Yeah agreed. The compare the two current day, Nikki is the one going out there and busting her ass every night. Doing all she can to get better and better. Her ring presence, mic work and in ring skills have all come a long way and she's only getting better and better. She doesn't have too though, she easily could have just gotten by on her looks and dating Cena, on top of supposedly already having made her first million or so. AJ n the other hand has truly regressed, she puts no effort into anything not even a Paige feud despite Paige seeming to be the only Diva AJ cares about going off her Slammy speech. Every girl in the WWE works harder for less than AJ does.

And side note; its great to see Nikki winning more and more people over thesedays with her hard work.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah agreed. The compare the two current day, Nikki is the one going out there and busting her ass every night. Doing all she can to get better and better. Her ring presence, mic work and in ring skills have all come a long way and she's only getting better and better. She doesn't have too though, she easily could have just gotten by on her looks and dating Cena, on top of supposedly already having made her first million or so. AJ n the other hand has truly regressed, she puts no effort into anything not even a Paige feud despite Paige seeming to be the only Diva AJ cares about going off her Slammy speech. Every girl in the WWE works harder for less than AJ does.
> 
> And side note; its great to see Nikki winning more and more people over thesedays with her hard work.


I admit I was one of those who thought of her as vapid and vain, talentless and dreadful, I remember watching them back in 2008-2010 and utterly despising them, so it was easy for me to pick up back on that when I returned to watching, but as much as I used to shit on Nikki (and still think to this day that she needs more improvement) she's honestly won me over to a degree, she's made great strides as a in ring performer when she hasn't had too, and she seems to really be dedicated to the business and wants to succeed out there, which is the kind of woman we need more of in this division; someone who isn't just content being a pretty face and doing horribly booked cat fights to collect a paycheck.

Even if I don't agree with much of what you or others say about AJ, I got to give Nikki immense credit; she's getting there. And is only going to get better.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

badari said:


> I have something to say here, I originally wrote this in a PM but thought it was food for thought as far as Nikki goes so I rewrote it.
> 
> Nikki has gotten hate for a long time, you know the type, "vapid", "plastic", "Total Diva", "goldigger", "doesn't care about wrestling", etc. Especially from AJ fans who tend to put up her on a pedestal of what a "real" women's wrestler is meant to be.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I admit I was one of those who thought of her as vapid and vain, talentless and dreadful, I remember watching them back in 2008-2010 and utterly despising them, so it was easy for me to pick up back on that when I returned to watching, but as much as I used to shit on Nikki (and still think to this day that she needs more improvement) she's honestly won me over to a degree, she's made great strides as a in ring performer when she hasn't had too, and she seems to really be dedicated to the business and wants to succeed out there, which is the kind of woman we need more of in this division; someone who isn't just content being a pretty face and doing horribly booked cat fights to collect a paycheck.
> 
> Even if I don't agree with much of what you or others say about AJ, I got to give Nikki immense credit; she's getting there. And is only going to get better.


I was in the boat too, The Bella twins did absolutely nothing for me in their original run. Didn't help them that Maryse was around back then though and she outshone everyone else.








And initially I only started to care about Nikki simply because of her epic new tits, then she started getting the rest of her body in amazing shape. And started improving as a wrestler, most notably once they stopped just being the Bella Twins and developed their own persona's is when Nikki really won me over. She had the body, the attitude, and the skills, and she's only continued to improve in every area; including her body.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I was in the boat too, The Bella twins did absolutely nothing for me in their original run. Didn't help them that Maryse was around back then though and she outshone everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maryse was probably my favorite back then too, great look, great body, great character work (probably my favorite female heel of my all time) and a very underrated and fairly talented wrestler, she was pretty much a complete package; and it showed even more then considering that 2008-2010/11 was one of the absolute worst periods for the women's division in it's entire history. 

But yeah, the Bellas did nothing for me in their original run and they initially did nothing for me when I came back after I had initially left in 2011, but I think since the Hell in a Cell match with Brie (which I admit was not that bad) Nikki was starting to impress me a little more each week now that I think about it; what probably pushed me over the edge was the match against Naomi on Smackdown. Especially that sick Tully Blanchard style slingshot suplex of hers.

I think Nikki can do with a lot of improvement mic and character wise, but I definitely see her better talents in the division wrestling wise at this point now, and I am certainly excited to see where she goes from here to an extent; if WWE would book her as a champion should be booked of course. Cause the booking she is getting is downright dreadful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Maryse was probably my favorite back then too, great look, great body, great character work (probably my favorite female heel of my all time) and a very underrated and fairly talented wrestler, she was pretty much a complete package; and it showed even more then considering that 2008-2010/11 was one of the absolute worst periods for the women's division in it's entire history.
> 
> But yeah, the Bellas did nothing for me in their original run and they initially did nothing for me when I came back after I had initially left in 2011, but I think since the Hell in a Cell match with Brie (which I admit was not that bad) Nikki was starting to impress me a little more each week now that I think about it; what probably pushed me over the edge was the match against Naomi on Smackdown. Especially that sick Tully Blanchard style slingshot suplex of hers.
> 
> I think Nikki can do with a lot of improvement mic and character wise, but I definitely see her better talents in the division wrestling wise at this point now, and I am certainly excited to see where she goes from here to an extent; if WWE would book her as a champion should be booked of course. Cause the booking she is getting is downright dreadful.


Maryse gets pretty underrated. By no means a great in ring talent or anything she was good enough after just a years training to have some very fun matches with Michelle McCool. Then later on had some good matches with Beth and Mickie. Good enough to produce a great Diva's match with the right talent. But her strength was always character work, in an era with charisma vaccums like the young Bellas, Kelly, Rosa, young Alicia she really stood out simply due to how she oozed personality and sex appeal.

Nikki's definitely been pulling out some cool moves as of late. Its helpe dher whole game to add to her moveset.

She can definitely still improve though, as can everyone. Was nice to see Nikki beat Natalya like that on Raw, even if it would have been better to see Nattie-Nikki given more time to work a good match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Are you obsessed with Nikki? Also Nikki is Nikki butt the same size as this girl? Found her on the Internet


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


gorgeous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Are you obsessed with Nikki? Also Nikki is Nikki butt the same size as this girl? Found her on the Internet


Nikki's one of the only wrestlers in current WWE that interests me in any way, she happens to be drop dead gorgeous and posts a lot of selfies for threads like these.

As for your comparison. I'm going to say no, while Nikki doesn't have a huge ass or anhtging its better than that. Though its hard to tell because that girl looks like a stick while Nikki is bigger everywhere; thighs, ass, hips, waist.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks12, please just stop. fpalm


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> thanks12, please just stop. fpalm


just keeps going. LOLS

He's going to get himself banned.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks 12 asking if someone else is obsessed with Nikki when he can't stop entering HER THREADS and posting negative stuff about her is highly comical.

My goodness, you'd think she turned him down for a date in 3rd grade or something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

mrxrival said:


>


Neither Tyson or Nattie can keep their hands off Nikki it seems.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

^
This reminds me. One of my absolute faves...











#QUEEN :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

mrxrival said:


>


Nikki is one of the hottest divas ever. :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ wow, I believe some see-thru nipple action on the first one... nice work sir.

Shame the fappening didn't get Nikki. I bet she takes plenty of nudes to send to Cena when they are separated on the road.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Shame the fappening didn't get Nikki. I bet she takes plenty of nudes to send to Cena when they are separated on the road.


haha


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:kanye


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This really is the greatest thread of all time :cena5


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rossreport316 (Jan 3, 2015)

I think she might be my hottest diva of all time


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Yo that was a good shoot :agree:


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

jcagnee said:


>


I've seen videos that start like that...


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

OMG


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Rodgers *those breast zoom ins :banderas
That's the total reason I watch Total Divas*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> @Rodgers *those breast zoom ins :banderas
> That's the total reason I watch Total Divas*


Haha yeah that gif is GOAT :homer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:dead2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> :dead2












NIPPI BELLA :banderas


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

All cleavage all the time on total divas and now we're getting the hard nip treatment...

Just get naked already, Nikki.... we all know you want to...


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys, PLEASE don't let this thread die :grande



































I've said this before. She been eatin that soul food. :whoo


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

^ If any of yall got gifs of these, youre my hero!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Guys, PLEASE don't let this thread die :grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn she looks amazing. Even sexier than normal with heels on as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Fuuhhh :wall Man imma let you have my house


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fact that I had to go 11 pages back into the archives of this section of the forum depresses me on a Sunday morning. :sherman3


No new pics, gifs, no nothing. THIS CANNOT DIE DAMMIT. :MAD


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530553225813188611


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Lisa Ann kinda looks and sounds like Nikki Bella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are y'all really gonna let an AJ mark save the Nikki Bella thread :aj3?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That yellow attire :banderas


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Rodgers said:


>


kada


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> That yellow attire :banderas


Yeah I love that attire. Yellow is my new favorite color lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


>


There goes the PG rating.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rodgers said:


>


fuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wall


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Polyester breasts. Her nipples point in two different directions, a huge turnoff for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Polyester breasts. Her nipples point in two different directions, a huge turnoff for me.


The new "elbows are too pointy"?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:tommy


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Polyester breasts. Her nipples point in two different directions, a huge turnoff for me.


Huge turnoff for you, then stay out of her threads....

just amazing why people insist on being jerks...

you don't go to a restaurant you hate, order their food, only to complain about it, you just don't go...

just stay out of her thread and quit complaining...

life is a lot better when you surround yourself with positives instead of looking at negatives just to get a kick out of being rude


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Words dont describe how insanely gorgeous this woman is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

What was WWE thinking with that terrible promo. Can't even blame Nikki though, it was an awful script.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:westbrook2


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

>


Honestly, she looks much better here with little makeup. She's hot as shit regardless, but still.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Love her hair and that smile. And of course her boobs. She's perfect :banderas


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Love her hair and that smile. And of course her boobs. She's perfect


No offense but isn't she in her 30s? Why show her fake breast like that outside of the WWE?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> No offense but isn't she in her 30s? Why show her fake breast like that outside of the WWE?


She's 31, are you seriously acting like thats too old to be attractive? She has a far, far, far better body than all the 20 year olds on the roster.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > No offense but isn't she in her 30s? Why show her fake breast like that outside of the WWE?
> ...


No I'm saying that it's kind of weird that she shows off her breast like there something special when there not and fake. Also Paige is hotter and real!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> No I'm saying that it's kind of weird that she shows off her breast like there something special when there not and fake. Also Paige is hotter and real!


Her breasts are special. She got an outstanding boob job and they look sensational, especially in the tight top that's a part of her in-ring gear.

If you don't like fake boobs then clearly you don't like hers and so be it. Obviously a majority of men enjoy them or so many women wouldn't get them done.

With that being said, there are different levels of boob jobs. Some are not so good, some are too over-the-top ridiculous and some are great. Nikki's happen to be great.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> No I'm saying that it's kind of weird that she shows off her breast like there something special when there not and fake. Also Paige is hotter and real!


They are special, they're fantastic, she had a great surgeon. For the life of me i cant understand why people are so enraged by Nikkis fake tits, this is pro wrestling, fake tits are a part of pro wrestling. People never hated on Trish and Lita for having fake tits. 

Paige has average tits, nothing special at all, and her being hotter is your personal opinion.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm saying that it's kind of weird that she shows off her breast like there something special when there not and fake. Also Paige is hotter and real!
> ...





MERPER said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm saying that it's kind of weird that she shows off her breast like there something special when there not and fake. Also Paige is hotter and real!
> ...


Not going to lie they are good but they will look like Steph's in a few years unless she takes them out like Trish did but that will haunt only say. Oh I think like Steph it only wrestling fans that find her hot. Non wrestling fans actually find other women besides Nikki hot!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Not going to lie they are good but they will look like Steph's in a few years unless she takes them out like Trish did but that will haunt only say. Oh I think like Steph it only wrestling fans that find her hot. Non wrestling fans actually find other women besides Nikki hot!


Not all boob jobs go like that. Maryse's, Lita's, Melina's, etc. are all still good. Most tit jobs hold up pretty well.

As far as your final point; how do you know that? Did you survey every non wrestling fan and they all said Nikki is ugly? You're taking your dislike for this woman you don't know to a crazy level with nonsense like that. Nikki's got a pretty face, epic tits, great ass, just a fantastic body in general people who don't get hung up on the whole "indy wrestling status relative to her attractiveness thing are more likely to find her attractive than those who get caught up in hating her because she was a model before WWE.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to lie they are good but they will look like Steph's in a few years unless she takes them out like Trish did but that will haunt only say. Oh I think like Steph it only wrestling fans that find her hot. Non wrestling fans actually find other women besides Nikki hot!
> ...


Showed my non wrestling fans and they say she's not that pretty. All those ladies still have breast implants but I'm saying when you take out the implants your breast will sag worse than a natural sag


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Showed my non wrestling fans and they say she's not that pretty. All those ladies still have breast implants but I'm saying when you take out the implants your breast will sag worse than a natural sag


Doesn't mean that only wrestling fans find her attractive like you're suggesting. Nikki's a gorgeous woman, but like all gorgeous women there are people who don't find them attractive because of personal preferences.

I bet you and you're friends all think Paige is smoking hot supermodel status though right?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Been GOATing lately :bbrown3


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Love her hair and that smile. And of course her boobs. She's perfect :banderas


:tucky

Nikki is gorgeous with a wicked body.

Physical attributes aside, she's really come into her own as a wrestler. A lot of people dismiss her and act as if she has no talent, but she has gotten better.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nina said:


> :tucky
> 
> Nikki is gorgeous with a wicked body.
> 
> Physical attributes aside, she's really come into her own as a wrestler. A lot of people dismiss her and act as if she has no talent, but she has gotten better.


Yeah she improved a ton in the ring and on the mic. Imo I think she did better than AJ last night.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's really become a great Diva.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Been GOATing lately :bbrown3


Cena wins so much.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Cena is one lucky bastard


----------



## ridausman (Mar 22, 2015)

She is *nutty*


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:ai


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> :banderas


God damn thats an amazing photo. She's flawless!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck I love her 

Her boobs are just amazing


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Now thats a real women body compared to AJ


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's flawless!


Impossible.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn thats an amazing photo. She's flawless!


hey man, will you PM me? I gotta ask you a quick question. I tried PM'ing you but it won't let me...

thanks!


----------



## Nikki Bella boytoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Ratman said:


> :banderas


She is hot,


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone seen a HD video of her match at WrestleMania 31 yet?

I can't locate one.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Anyone seen a HD video of her match at WrestleMania 31 yet?
> 
> I can't locate one.


Search up diva dirt Wrestlemania 31 and they have the video there or dailymotion


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Somehow this woman manages to keep getting sexier and sexier.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Search up diva dirt Wrestlemania 31 and they have the video there or dailymotion


Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately, I'm not having any luck.

Dailymotion has a few but the quality isn't very good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


She's the breast :banderas


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

From Newcastle...











:kobe4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> From Newcastle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn she's so fine.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

She sure is.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The pic from Newcastle is interesting, looks like she ditched the fishnet stockings...

wish more people posted clear candids of her like that


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn she fine. I don't blame Cena for tapping that. I would do the same thing.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

jcagnee said:


> From Newcastle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe6 kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure whoever invented the bikini had Nikki Bella in mind for it.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:tommy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I'm pretty sure whoever invented the bikini had Nikki Bella in mind for it.


Have to admit whoever did her breast should get a bigger salary. They look perfect. Stephanie's out of all people looked horrible!!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:cena2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> :tommy


Always been one of my favourite gifs ever, makes me want to do yoga...and err something else.



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


God damn, what a sight.



Thanks12 said:


> Have to admit whoever did her breast should get a bigger salary. They look perfect. Stephanie's out of all people looked horrible!!


They're up there with Lita's in the best Diva boobs discussion.



jcagnee said:


> :cena2


Seriously does Cena have to win everything?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> jcagnee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lita looked too natural!! Haha hers were great. Trish looked too fake as well as Stephanie's. Also Torrie looked very natural


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

jcagnee said:


> :cena2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki looking good in that dress tonight :banderas



















That cleavage :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Nikki looking good in that dress tonight :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikki just won the internet once again, seriously! That! CLEAVAGE!


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Ohh


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is possibly the hottest gif of all time :banderas.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know whats so funny? just 3 years ago you couldn't tell the Bella's apart they did look identical. But now man you can tell them apart 10 miles away with 1 eye. Brie's a skinny stick with a bony face and Nikki's really curvy now with giant tits and a big ass. I don't even think they can be considered twins anymore.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> You know whats so funny? just 3 years ago you couldn't tell the Bella's apart they did look identical. But now man you can tell them apart 10 miles away with 1 eye. Brie's a skinny stick with a bony face and Nikki's really curvy now with giant tits and a big ass. I don't even think they can be considered twins anymore.


So true. I never get them confused anymore. At times I actually forget they're even twins.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nevermind... sorry


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah they're very different now, even with getting to show their own styles and personalities thesedays, and especially with dat epic body on Nikki.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah they're very different now, even with getting to show their own styles and personalities thesedays, and especially with dat epic body on Nikki.


Yes Nikki has a perfect body, love that sexy curvy body of hers. I can't stand super thin skeletons like Brie where you can see their rib cage. 

I couldn't stand that Total Divas episode where Brie was saying "Thats why people on Twitter call you fat Nicole". Awesome Kong would be considered fat, Nikki is considered curvy, which is my favorite type of girl. I'm glad Nikki knows this and isn't trying to lose any weight, she knows what fucking epic sexy body she has.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> You know whats so funny? just 3 years ago you couldn't tell the Bella's apart they did look identical. But now man you can tell them apart 10 miles away with 1 eye. Brie's a skinny stick with a bony face and Nikki's really curvy now with giant tits and a big ass. I don't even think they can be considered twins anymore.


Okay she doesn't have a big ass


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is so gorgeous. She has the perfect body.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Empress said:


> Nikki is so gorgeous. She has the perfect body.


If only she had her sister's face, she would be GOAT


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> If only she had her sister's face, she would be GOAT


They're both very pretty to me. Although, I can finally tell them apart now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yes Nikki has a perfect body, love that sexy curvy body of hers. I can't stand super thin skeletons like Brie where you can see their rib cage.
> 
> I couldn't stand that Total Divas episode where Brie was saying "Thats why people on Twitter call you fat Nicole". Awesome Kong would be considered fat, Nikki is considered curvy, which is my favorite type of girl. I'm glad Nikki knows this and isn't trying to lose any weight, she knows what fucking epic sexy body she has.


Yeah she's got the ideal body. Curvy and toned. She's so fit and so sexy.



Thanks12 said:


> Okay she doesn't have a big ass


Old photo, its not a full on booty but she's got a good size ass.



NastyYaffa said:


>


Just wow. Mere words dont do her justice.



Empress said:


> Nikki is so gorgeous. She has the perfect body.


She reached perfect status a while ago, and has since just reinvented perfection pretty much every day by just getting sexier and sexier.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> Nikki is so gorgeous. She has the perfect body.


Makes you hate Cena all that much more now doesn't it? :cena5


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Nikki has a perfect body, love that sexy curvy body of hers. I can't stand super thin skeletons like Brie where you can see their rib cage.
> ...


That photo is not old. Look at her IG and it was uploaded like 2 weeks ago. Don't make excuses


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> That photo is not old. Look at her IG and it was uploaded like 2 weeks ago. Don't make excuses


Your obsession with proving Nikki's ass is small is quite creepy.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > That photo is not old. Look at her IG and it was uploaded like 2 weeks ago. Don't make excuses
> ...


No it's not. Your obsession with proving Paige is the best is quite annoying


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I don't why you complain about her ass. It looks just fine to me. :woolcock


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ratman said:


> I don't why you complain about her ass. It looks just fine to me.


Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not


why does it need to be huge to be good?

I was a fan of Stacy's butt more than anybody else's and Torrie's was nice... Nikki's is basically the same size as Torrie's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks12 said:


> Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not


Look i mean its not big like Naomi's but its definitely a nice curvy ass and isn't small by any means imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not


I think Nikki has a better ass than Naomi, but Naomi definitely has the bigger one. :shrug


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not
> ...





SAMCRO said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying some people overrate herbutt and make it seem like its huge when it's not
> ...


I've seen her with regular jeans and its small. Just bigger than Brie's but small


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> I've seen her with regular jeans and its small. Just bigger than Brie's but small


You aren't answering my question.

Why does big automatically mean better? 

To you it does and that's cool. 

I don't need a massive one like Naomi's. Many are probably like me. As long as it looks nice, is round, isn't flat people are happy with that.

You continue to push this theory that its bigger=better but that's not the case for everyone or even a majority. 

If you don't like hers then stay out of her threads and stop cluttering it with comments. Let the people who do enjoy it go on posting pictures and gifs of it.

I don't go into Naomi threads and moan about it being too big. I just stay out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Quoted this pic again just because she looks so beyond perfect here.



Thanks12 said:


> That photo is not old. Look at her IG and it was uploaded like 2 weeks ago. Don't make excuses


I was thinking of a similar photo she posted a while back. Anyway it doesn't look small there at all, you dont need a Naomi size ass to have a good ass. Nikki's ample, and most importantly toned ass is great. Why are you so obsessed with convincing everyone Nikki has no ass?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:bow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

>


That thing she does with her ass in her entrance is by far one of the sexiest entrances of any diva, shes right up there with Velvet Sky in terms of great tits, a great ass and a very sexy entrance. That ass damn near hypnotizes me when she comes out and spins around like that, so fucking sexy.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen her with regular jeans and its small. Just bigger than Brie's but small
> ...


Didn't say it has to be Naomi's size or that she has no ass I'm just saying with regulnar jeans its small but it's toned and shapely


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is so perfect in every way :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It actually doesn't seem possible just how hot she is. And dear gawd dat ass, I wanna pray to it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone know if Nikki is injured or something? Any reason why she hasn't had a televised match for weeks and weeks now and hasn't won a match in over a month?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Older picture but to even think there's any truth to what Brie said about Nikki being fat...fpalm.

Brie looks like a fuckin skeleton walking next to Nikki. Nikki's body = body of a GODDESS.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

BORT said:


> Older picture but to even think there's any truth to what Brie said about Nikki being fat...fpalm.
> 
> Brie looks like a fuckin skeleton walking next to Nikki. Nikki's body = body of a GODDESS.


Tbh there isn't a ton of difference in that picture beyond the obvious, seems like without the boobjob she would only have a few pounds on Brie, but it just sits on her body sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo well


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> Tbh there isn't a ton of difference in that picture beyond the obvious, seems like without the boobjob she would only have a few pounds on Brie, but it just sits on her body sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo well


IMO it's pretty damn noticeable. Every part of Brie I look at it's nothing but bone to me. You can see it in her rib cage, her collar bone/chest area, her shoulders, her chin and cheeks, and just her overall bodily frame compared to Nikki.

With Nikki I don't see nothing but a healthy looking woman. 

And I'm not just talking about her boobs :grin2:.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> Anyone know if Nikki is injured or something? Any reason why she hasn't had a televised match for weeks and weeks now and hasn't won a match in over a month?


I think Nikki's still hurt from her old hamstring injury.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Anyone know if Nikki is injured or something? Any reason why she hasn't had a televised match for weeks and weeks now and hasn't won a match in over a month?


Based on photos she was wrestling at house shows in Europe the last 2 weeks.

It has to be due to the story. The "No. 1 contender" situation has more of a storyline to it and Nikki getting pinned in tag-team action recently has helped build Naomi into a legit contender.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It just dawned on me today that Nikki Bella totally looks like Ricki Lake


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Will admit I'm becoming a Nikki fan


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Will admit I'm becoming a Nikki fan


Same here. She's awesome.

She improve a lot I must say. she look like different person from her pastself. both outlook and skills. :bow


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Pummy said:


> Same here. She's awesome.
> 
> She improve a lot I must say. she look like different person from her pastself. both outlook and skills. :bow


Well for me more so a fan of her looks.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Slider575 said:


> Tbh there isn't a ton of difference in that picture beyond the obvious, seems like without the boobjob she would only have a few pounds on Brie, but it just sits on her body sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo well


She seems to be thicker everywhere, just has a bit more meat on her bones everywhere.



MERPER said:


> Based on photos she was wrestling at house shows in Europe the last 2 weeks.
> 
> It has to be due to the story. The "No. 1 contender" situation has more of a storyline to it and Nikki getting pinned in tag-team action recently has helped build Naomi into a legit contender.


Yeah she has been wrestling matches in Europe. Honestly the same story could have been told with Naomi bringing up her singles win over Nikki before Mania then pinning Brie and a few others in the build to this match. As it stands we have a heel vs. heel Divas feud (and the majority of fans barely care about face vs. heel Divas feuds) where Nikki hasn't won any match since before Wrestlemania, which just gives people even less of a reason to care about this match.



NastyYaffa said:


>


Requoted for epicness.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@DAMN SKIPPY

If I squint my eyes a little bit, I can see Nikki's resemblance to Ricki Lake. 

I'm glad that Nikki is starting to get her props. She's really improved in the ring and has a good character by WWE standards. And she's gorgeous.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Empress said:


> @DAMN SKIPPY
> 
> If I squint my eyes a little bit, I can see Nikki's resemblance to Ricki Lake.
> 
> I'm glad that Nikki is starting to get her props. She's really improved in the ring and has a good character by WWE standards. And she's gorgeous.


TBH I never understood why people hated Nikki in the first place, especially when it comes to her as a character. I mean FINALLY we get a diva that isn't "crazy" for once......


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Pummy said:


> Same here. She's awesome.
> 
> She improve a lot I must say. she look like different person from her pastself. both outlook and skills. :bow


And the funny thing is you've got Cena to thank for that as well.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

id like her so much more if Cena never touched it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

BORT said:


> TBH I never understood why people hated Nikki in the first place, especially when it comes to her as a character. I mean FINALLY we get a diva that isn't "crazy" for once......


Some people hold it against her and Brie that they started out as models and that they're "sluts".

Nikki is one of my favorite divas now. She's really won me over in the past 6 months.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> id like her so much more if Cena never touched it.


Hate to break it to you but Cena's been with most of your diva favourites pal.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

LordKain said:


> Hate to break it to you but Cena's been with most of your diva favourites pal.


good thing i don't care too much about the crop of Divas hes touched. Stopped caring about the Divas section long ago


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cool to see some people on here are finally realizing that she's good in the ring and doesn't have the title because of who shes with.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> good thing i don't care too much about the crop of Divas hes touched. Stopped caring about the Divas section long ago


Even the ones from the Ruthless Agression era? Because there the ones that Cena was mostly with.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> @DAMN SKIPPY
> 
> If I squint my eyes a little bit, I can see Nikki's resemblance to Ricki Lake.
> 
> I'm glad that Nikki is starting to get her props. She's really improved in the ring and has a good character by WWE standards. And she's gorgeous.


I'm glad i'm not the only one that sees the resemblance, even if it requires squinting loool


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BORT said:


> TBH I never understood why people hated Nikki in the first place, especially when it comes to her as a character. I mean FINALLY we get a diva that isn't "crazy" for once......


It is great to have a top Diva that isn't portrayed as being mentally unstable. She's portrayed more as a strong, confident woman which is a much better character.



Empress said:


> Some people hold it against her and Brie that they started out as models and that they're "sluts".
> 
> Nikki is one of my favorite divas now. She's really won me over in the past 6 months.


I hate the way that wrestling fans seem to have this idea that being a model means you're a slut. Its ridiculous, without any basis in reality they just label any woman who didn't start wrestling from birth as a slut. Says a lot about them though that, that is how they look at women. And its just as bad that those people tend to just close their mind off forever, and thats it they can never give these models any props what so ever.

So yeah its great to see Nikki getting some more love thesedays. She's come a long way.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one that sees the resemblance, even if it requires squinting loool


I can sort of see it, in some photos.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one that sees the resemblance, even if it requires squinting loool


Yeah I can see it too. Nikki is a million more times hotter but I can see the resemblance too lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Yeah I can see it too. Nikki is a million more times hotter but I can see the resemblance too lol.


that I can agree with :cena3


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

*nikki is more hottest than brrie*
She has nice asses


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

LordKain said:


> And the funny thing is you've got Cena to thank for that as well.


Well if your boyfriend is face of company you should do your best for made him proud. and prove him that you also love what your boyfriend love.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:bow :bow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hail the QUEENS. 


I wanna see Bella vs Bella screw the haters. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> :bow :bow


Okay, white is definitely her colour. God damn!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Okay, white is definitely her colour. God damn!


At first I thought she looked best in green 



















and then I thought it was yellow










but now it might be white lol. I'm just gonna say she looks hot af in any attire that she wears.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> At first I thought she looked best in green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved her in pink, in blue, in black, her red and black attire is great. That yellow attire was amazing though, suited her so well, and the green attire with the heels is the GOAT Diva attire. White suits her so well. Nikki looks amazing in any colour though yeah.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tried to decide on my favourite Nikki Bella attires, but couldn't.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Tried to decide on my favourite Nikki Bella attires, but couldn't.


Ahh damn I forgot bout the powder blue attire. That is another great one. 

But yeah it's difficult to decide on a favorite Nikki attire. I might have to go with the yellow one tho.



















:homer :lenny


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

More powder blue greatness.











Ratman said:


> Ahh damn I forgot bout the powder blue attire. That is another great one.
> 
> But yeah it's difficult to decide on a favorite Nikki attire. I might have to go with the yellow one tho.
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about powder blue as well, I prefer the darker blue she wore against Alicia in the hand behind your back match but powder blue is still great.

I keep going back to yellow being my favourite as well, just suits her so, so well!

























And black.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Baywatch remake starring Nikki Bella please.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

thenikkibella: Happy Birthday to the man that makes me smile like no one else can. I love you more than words @JohnCena ❤ #youcompleteme 


https://instagram.com/p/100-C1ikOI/?taken-by=thenikkibella

And yet he won't marry this flawless Queen. 










https://instagram.com/p/2Ae7SfikMc/?taken-by=thenikkibella


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Regarding the gif of her running outside before ER, anyone seen a video of that anywhere?

It had to be shot on a camera phone by a fan who spotted it and couldn't have begun as a gif.

Unless it was on the ER pre-show, but I didn't see it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


So sexy :homer

Damn I love that body lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Empress said:


> And yet he won't marry this flawless Queen.


Yeah I don't get it. He's an idiot.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Yeah I don't get it. He's an idiot.


Idiot? Yeah. But he's a lucky man if he's got Nikki.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> thenikkibella: Happy Birthday to the man that makes me smile like no one else can. I love you more than words @JohnCena ❤ #youcompleteme
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/100-C1ikOI/?taken-by=thenikkibella
> ...


Oh don't worry he will.


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

nikki bella is just simply hot and very sexiest women in the wrestling industry. I love see her for very very long time.


----------



## kazi golam rabbi (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks For Your Aswome Gift


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd do anything to get my face that close to her chest


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


When she's in that layed ponytail :tucky :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Perfection has never been so perfect. Just wow. Gifs like that are the reason gifs were created.



Ratman said:


> I'd do anything to get my face that close to her chest


Lucky kid.



Ratman said:


>


Suddenly Hockey is a cool sport.



jcagnee said:


> When she's in that layed ponytail :tucky :mj2


She always looks so gorgeous with a ponytail.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


That wedgie + that jiggle upon impact :neymar


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

I would sniff her gorgeous hair all day. :3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

While I'm thrilled to see a more "cheeky" side of Nikki in that last photo, I guess I'm just a tad disappointed.

Her in-ring gear holds that booty together a bit better than just swimsuit bottoms.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BigRedMachine67 said:


> View attachment 10809
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Such a nice booty :Banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just wow. She has surpassed perfection.


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

MERPER said:


> While I'm thrilled to see a more "cheeky" side of Nikki in that last photo, I guess I'm just a tad disappointed.
> 
> Her in-ring gear holds that booty together a bit better than just swimsuit bottoms.



You know what though? I'll agree. I mean she is fine as hell, but I think she honestly looks better in her ring gear for some reason. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

BigRedMachine67 said:


> You know what though? I'll agree. I mean she is fine as hell, but I think she honestly looks better in her ring gear for some reason.


Her in-ring gear might be my all-time favorite divas gear ever. Even better than the attitude-era divas would wear for actual wrestling matches (obviously different from the lingerie/bra & panties matches)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeah her ring attire has to be the greatest of all time. Wouldn't even know who would be 2nd.

But I enjoy looking at her ass with and without her ring gear. :woolcock


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

BigRedMachine67 said:


> View attachment 10809
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nikki looks hotter then hell in that picture. :woolcock


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dat ass :banderas


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki's thighs and ass this week on RAW. :Banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Speechless.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Last night she was just kada


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

On RAW, she was 10x more attractive than she already is for some reason. Goddamn you, Cena.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

we should do a kickstarter campaign to raise $1 million for Nikki to pose nude....

granted I guess that can be said for any famous celebrity and who knows what the amount would be to actually make it happen...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I've lost way too many kids because of Nikki kada:moyes1kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Quoting simply because I cant get over how great her ass and thighs look here.



Ratman said:


>


God damn. That second picture especially.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn. That second picture especially.


I'd kill to get under those bed covers


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki is LIFE


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ass and thighs look so good in that catsuit :whoo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

jcagnee said:


> Ass and thighs look so good in that catsuit :whoo


:banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dat ass :woolcock


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

She should've win last night.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Nikki is defending her title tonight. Please don't lose to Naomi fpalm


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Damn Nikki is defending her title tonight. Please don't lose to Naomi fpalm


2 things:

1-- It's about time she's defending the thing. Hasn't done so for 3 straight PPV's because it's more important for Brie to be involved in a tag-team match and WWE doesn't know how to book anything anymore...

2-- spoiler alert: I am fairly positive the match won't have a clean finish as Paige will finally return and get revenge on Naomi


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1-- It's about time she's defending the thing. Hasn't done so for 3 straight PPV's because it's more important for Brie to be involved in a tag-team match and WWE doesn't know how to book anything anymore...
> 
> 2-- spoiler alert: I am fairly positive the match won't have a clean finish as Paige will finally return and get revenge on Naomi


I agree. I'm all for her defending it. It's bout time they give her a title defense match.

I just hope Naomi doesn't win and have then Paige comes out and attacks her. Then Nikki will get a rematch and lose and then they can continue Naomi vs. Paige while Nikki does nothing.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Ratman said:


> I agree. I'm all for her defending it. It's bout time they give her a title defense match.
> 
> I just hope Naomi doesn't win and have then Paige comes out and attacks her. Then Nikki will get a rematch and lose and then they can continue Naomi vs. Paige while Nikki does nothing.


That won't happen unless there's a reason to write Nikki off TV for a while like a movie/injury/pregnancy but that seems highly doubtful.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

MERPER said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1-- *It's about time she's defending the thing. Hasn't done so for 3 straight PPV's *because it's more important for Brie to be involved in a tag-team match and WWE doesn't know how to book anything anymore...
> 
> 2-- spoiler alert: I am fairly positive the match won't have a clean finish as Paige will finally return and get revenge on Naomi


Yeah... no. Extreme Rules 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Yeah... no. Extreme Rules 3 weeks ago.


oh yeah, my bad... still doesn't make the booking much better... 

to not have her defend it at WrestleMania or again last night is just ridiculous... and, again, all so Brie (who is both bad in the ring and on the mic) can see action? 

sorry, but let your divas champion who is also the best or 2nd best in the ring right now in the entire division, have actual 1-on-1 title matches at all PPVs...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I can see WWE putting the belt on Naomi just so super Paige can return and feud with a heel for the belt. This might be Nikkis one allocated win a month though, only matches she wins thesedays are Title matches. Going back to before WM Nikki only has 2 wins in that time. Awful booking, part of me wants her to lose just so this pathetic booking can end and she can win her random matches on superstars while Paige beats everyone with ease.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> That won't happen unless there's a reason to write Nikki off TV for a while like a movie/injury/pregnancy but that seems highly doubtful.


I sure hope so. It'd be such a shame if she stayed off tv for Paige and Naomi.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


That is seriously one of the main reasons I watch RAW...I don't have DVR so every time I hear their music hit I always run into the room just to watch that lol

On a side note how come Brie doesn't do that with her anymore? Is it because shes married now or something? I know Nikki sort of makes Brie look bad by being around her but I always loved watching those two do that together.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point I dont even want to watch WWE just to see Nikki. Shes booked so so so awfully. Just booked like a joke. Has won like 1 match since before Mania and has just been getting pinned or beaten down by Naomi every week Now Super Paige is back and she instantly lays her out as well Just pathetic.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> At this point I dont even want to watch WWE just to see Nikki. Shes booked so so so awfully. Just booked like a joke. Has won like 1 match since before Mania and has just been getting pinned or beaten down by Naomi every week Now Super Paige is back and she instantly lays her out as well Just pathetic.


They have had no idea what to do with her from day 1 of this title reign.

She started as a heel, and heels win in shady ways so some of it made sense.

Then you had the Brie factor, who they insisted on keeping involved for some reason, so there were tag-team matches constantly.

Paige is always lurking (and her in-ring skill is just as good or better) so you have to keep her relevant.

The big issue comes back to the PPVs and Brie. Losses in weekly shows leading up to PPVs are no biggie if Nikki is defending the title at the PPVs and winning. But when they force Brie's involvement and it becomes a tag-team match, it's ok to have them lose cause the belt doesn't change hands.

They just don't know where to go with her. Maybe AJ's retirement messed something up. Paige went on break to shoot her movie, AJ left forcing Naomi as the only challenger and they felt they had to give Naomi more credibility so she needed some wins over Brie/Nikki.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She just gets sexier and sexier


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> At this point I dont even want to watch WWE just to see Nikki. Shes booked so so so awfully. Just booked like a joke. Has won like 1 match since before Mania and has just been getting pinned or beaten down by Naomi every week Now Super Paige is back and she instantly lays her out as well Just pathetic.


That how they book all diva champions. With Nikki booked like this helps though because now people can't say she using politics backstage with Cena.

Great now because poor Nikki get beat up time to not like Paige? Who well returned so they are going to push her. Also Paige i over with the crowd so another reason she will get pushed.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah any pull Cena has backstage certainly isnt being used to help Nikki out at all. And its fair enough to push Paige and Naomi, its just that despite being Champion for 6 or so months Nikki has never really gotten a chance to look good or get a real push at all. She loses every non title match and even as a face she can only win those title matches with Bries help. Like Naomi has beat Nikki 4 times clean in the last couple of months while Nikki has a dirty win even though she was the face and a DQ win. There would have been nothing wrong with having Paige chase off Naomi/Tamina then just face off with Nikki. At some point you've got to actually book Nikki like a Champion instead of booking all her challengers as if they are the Champions.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah any pull Cena has backstage certainly isnt being used to help Nikki out at all. And its fair enough to push Paige and Naomi, its just that despite being Champion for 6 or so months Nikki has never really gotten a chance to look good or get a real push at all. She loses every non title match and even as a face she can only win those title matches with Bries help. Like Naomi has beat Nikki 4 times clean in the last couple of months while Nikki has a dirty win even though she was the face and a DQ win. There would have been nothing wrong with having Paige chase off Naomi/Tamina then just face off with Nikki. At some point you've got to actually book Nikki like a Champion instead of booking all her challengers as if they are the Champions.


 Believe it or not AJ was booked like that too


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spoiler:  













Not really a spoiler cuz everyone knew it was gonna happen and people prob don't care enough bout this being spoiled but I did it anyway. 

Anyway, I wonder if this is where Paige gets the title back. With Nikki constantly losing, I don't see her days as champion much longer which is a shame because she hasn't had a good feud with anyone as champion. With NXT Takeover tomorrow night, its possible that its Charlotte's last NXT match. She has done everything in NXT and it's time for her to move on. I'm thinking Charlotte will be called up soon and will feud with Paige for the title possibly as soon as SummerSlam. So what does that mean for Nikki? She just gonna stay off TV? She's been to good in the ring and on the mic this past year for her to be taken off TV just so Paige can have another title run. If she does lose, I'm hoping she gets a story line not involving the Divas. Brie had her feud with Steph last year. Hoping she gets something like that. I have no idea what story they would do but they can think of something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Believe it or not AJ was booked like that too


AJ did get constant mic time when the other girls got none, and with that she got to appear important. Nikkis only mic time is on commentary when Brie's losing a match. And AJ still got plenty of TV wins while Nikki has like 3 wins total and 1 was a DQ in the last 2-3 months.



Ratman said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a good match. I'm in two minds about Nikki losing, maybe its for the best that she's no longer Champ, so she can just be relegated to Superstars and win a match every now and then, its better than what she's doing now. But going off how she's treated as Champion I cant see WWE doing anything with her when she's not the Champion.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Not making this a AJ thing but she lost a lot of TV matches when she was champion. Nikki got mic time also but that not you was talking about your talking bout beimg booked strong in the ring as champion. But again I said believe it or not so we know which you won't believe.

You of all people should be happy she not beating everyone and burying the division.

So your ideal booking is for her to never lose? 

Another example of being booked like this is Barrett when he was IC champion also.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Not making this a AJ thing but she lost a lot of TV matches when she was champion. Nikki got mic time also but that not you was talking about your talking bout beimg booked strong in the ring as champion. But again I said believe it or not so we know which you won't believe.
> 
> You of all people should be happy she not beating everyone and burying the division.
> 
> ...


Never said she should never lose. But theres a huge difference between how she's booked now; no promo time, no wins, gets laid out every week and being booked well. Yeah she's not the only person in WWE booked poorly, but if she's not the worst booked prominent wrestler in WWE she's top 3.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry if its already been posted. I'm a noob to this thread. Thanks @Ratman!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> Sorry if its already been posted. I'm a noob to this thread. Thanks @Ratman!


Welcome. I don't believe that gif has been posted yet so thanks for sharing :banderas.

Please feel free to post more Nikki gifs/pics. We would all appreciate it :grin2:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Zayniac-- it has been posted before but no problem posting again...

as I said before about it, shame the lighting around her booty is so freaking dark otherwise it might be the greatest Nikki gif of all time


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ for the love of god, why couldn't at least 1 just accidentally pop out?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh Nikki! So perfect.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Throw back picture of Nikki Bella in her FCW Days Shoot.*_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A pic drawn by one of my fave comic artists Todd Nauck.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Sorry if its already been posted. I'm a noob to this thread. Thanks @Ratman!


Yeah I posted this before. But I say post it a million times lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Throw back picture of Nikki Bella in her FCW Days Shoot.*_


Make me wonder what happen to Nikki. 4 years ago if someone ask me about who's better Bella I would say Brie(even though I confused who is Brie or Nikki back then) but now it is pretty clear for me Nikki is much better Bella, hell I even think Nikki would be better if Brie is no longer around her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Pummy said:


> Make me wonder what happen to Nikki. 4 years ago if someone ask me about who's better Bella I would say Brie(even though I confused who is Brie or Nikki back then) but now it is pretty clear for me Nikki is much better Bella, hell I even think Nikki would be better if Brie is no longer around her.


_*In my world deep down inside. I always knew that Nikki would be the better wrestler eventually. She actually took the time and did her homework. It makes me proud of her. When she came up from FCW to the main roster in 2008. She came up with a bland move set but since she returned in 2013. Nikki Bella has came up with new moves and better stuff for her move set. She actually has a better attire now. She is no longer a bland twin that wrestles. Nikki is the more interesting twin that wrestles. I do admire her passion to get better at the wrestling sport. I may love AJ Lee and Paige a lot more than here but she is close to getting there as my favorite on the divas division.*_


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Her hair is getting a bit too long for my liking. Almost covering the booty now. Time to cut it a bit and get it back to normal again.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She had extensions put in her hair. I don't why but her hair was just fine the way it was. She still looking hot af tho.


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

*cute butts cheeks i love it and want to smack that.*


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

she is such a hot girl and dream girl of every boy of the city


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

So how do you feel she's doing as a whole as the new face of the Divas division after AJ quit?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Props to @Wwe_Rules32

from EC last night...


















:kobe4


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

badari said:


> So how do you feel she's doing as a whole as the new face of the Divas division after AJ quit?


I honestly feel that WWE are pushing Paige as more of the face of the division. Even on the poster of the Diva's match for last night's EC, Paige was the one in the front/center. I was like "Um, shouldn't the CHAMP be the one in the front?"

At the end of the day, I blame creative and their lack of ability to build stars. Booking's weak and honestly made Nikki's reign seem kinda weak as well sadly. She was almost a complete non-factor leading up to this PPV match thanks to the wack-ass bookers, which is why I was honestly surprised she won (I could've sworn she was a goner). I personally wanted Nae to take it but then again, creative can't build anybody that isn't Paige. :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

did she get a new tattoo on her left butt cheek or am I seeing things?

There's definitely some weird brown/grey mark there...


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Damn she stay lookin good bama4




NastyYaffa said:


>












:westbrook2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> did she get a new tattoo on her left butt cheek or am I seeing things?
> 
> There's definitely some weird brown/grey mark there...












Spotted that too what is that? A bruise or ?








wonder if Nikki still agrees with this?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> did she get a new tattoo on her left butt cheek or am I seeing things?
> 
> There's definitely some weird brown/grey mark there...





spikingspud said:


> Spotted that too what is that? A bruise or ?


It's a tattoo. I think this pic was taken before they came back to WWE so it's not new.

I would just post the pic but for some reason the pic won't show up

http://www.sawfirst.com/brie-bella-...e-garcia-colace-spend-the-day-at-a-la-beach-9


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Ratman said:


> It's a tattoo. I think this pic was taken before they came back to WWE so it's not new.


I know she has one.

I was referring to the gifs from last night's event.

The one where Naomi is pulling her yellow shorts a bit up, there's definitely something (maybe a bruise) on the left cheek that I have never seen before.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I know she has one.
> 
> I was referring to the gifs from last night's event.
> 
> The one where Naomi is pulling her yellow shorts a bit up, there's definitely something (maybe a bruise) on the left cheek that I have never seen before.


Yeah her tat is in the exact same spot.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

looks different to last night's I think? Is it faded/covered over?










Can't see it here yet looks like shorts pulled up as high as above?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah its in the same spot but does look a little faded


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe she is in the process of having it removed?

Or they put something on it for some reason, knowing it might show last night?

Odd either way


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:goofy :ai


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Brie literally saying shift ya butt Nikki


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

I was never really into the Bellas, use to think they were basic as fuck. But now that Nikki has grown some thickness her thighs, ass and hips have me hypnotized every match. She's taking over Lana as my diva crush.

When I look at these gifs I just think how the fuck does Cena not want to get her pregnant?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:mj


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I really enjoy when Nikki gets spanked.

That clip from Total Divas when Natalya spanks her booty while Nikki is wearing the red bikini is so hot.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I really enjoy when Nikki gets spanked.
> 
> That clip from Total Divas when Natalya spanks her booty while Nikki is wearing the red bikini is so hot.





















kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


I'd eat her groceries.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Ratman said:


> kada


:sodone


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

>


my god the facial reaction. Mama love to get spanked.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

K4L318 said:


> my god the facial reaction. Mama love to get spanked.


Think she wanted to be slapped harder tbh. She's used to John slapping either of their titles across it. :banderas


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn what I'd give to be in Paige's position :goofy :kobe6


----------



## BlackLodge434 (Jun 18, 2015)

This forum..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

kada :banderas


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nikki jumping hacks where the hair isn't covering the bouncing cleavage would be a work of art.


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

I must say, she would be the dream girl of every man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dem thighs!


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

http://shop.wwe.com/Summer-Savings-...ault,sc.html?srule=best_sellers&start=0&sz=60

Our queen is the #1 top seller of the summer savings special :mark:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

jcagnee said:


> Damn what I'd give to be in Paige's position :goofy :kobe6


Is that something she does all the time now? That's an awesome and sexy move :tommy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BORT said:


> Is that something she does all the time now? That's an awesome and sexy move :tommy


The pushups are a regular taunt, but she doesn't do that move that often. Its sexy as hell and great heel work.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

FearlessNikki said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/Summer-Savings-...ault,sc.html?srule=best_sellers&start=0&sz=60
> 
> Our queen is the #1 top seller of the summer savings special :mark:


Nikki is taking over!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> The pushups are a regular taunt, but she doesn't do that move that often. Its sexy as hell and great heel work.


Yea should she being doing this all the time as part of her moveset. 

Great heel work indeed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Congrats Nikki :mark:

Now please go beat AJ title reign



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615182447060324352


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If someone had to surpass Maryse (again) then Im glad it was Nikki.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I really hope this Nikki skirt thing isn't permanent... if I don't get a hint of Nikki butt cheek once a week I may go into withdrawls...


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Break it Nikki. Break it for me babygirl.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I really hope this Nikki skirt thing isn't permanent... if I don't get a hint of Nikki butt cheek once a week I may go into withdrawls...


She looks great in the skirt though. But it does rob us of seeing her strut down the ring with that ass on display.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She looks great in the skirt though. But it does rob us of seeing her strut down the ring with that ass on display.


The skirt could be sexy if it were a) shorter or b) was being flipped up a bit at times to reveal the booty with a thong on maybe but that hasn't come close to happening and it's a long skirt... think is practically to her knees.. it's not short..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> The skirt could be sexy if it were a) shorter or b) was being flipped up a bit at times to reveal the booty with a thong on maybe but that hasn't come close to happening and it's a long skirt... think is practically to her knees.. it's not short..


The skirt could definitely be shorter (and yes coupled with a thong) but at least she wore heels on Raw rather than sneakers. 

I wonder if people will complain about her wearing heels on TV again though like they did last time.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

that ass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616311452140355584
Congrats Nikki. I'd def agree that she is the most improved this year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Spears said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616311452140355584
> Congrats Nikki. I'd def agree that she is the most improved this year.


Definitely she has come a long way and has won a lot of people over.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Spears said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616311452140355584
> Congrats Nikki. I'd def agree that she is the most improved this year.


Definitely as far as the Divas are concerned, if you would have told me this time last year she would be carrying the Divas division I would have called you a retard :lol

Congrats to her, though.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

defo the one of the better diva after paige :ambrose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Spears You have a cool sig of Nikki


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> @Spears You have a cool sig of Nikki


Thanks


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> Definitely she has come a long way and has won a lot of people over.


The Imgur links are broken unless quoted :/

I can't post them as I have less than 10 posts atm.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I was at RAW last night in Chicago.... had seats opposite the way the wrestlers face to look into the camera...

When Nikki got hit a couple times accidentally by Brie (in her match with Paige) Nikki's skirt flew up and gave some nice views of the booty. And again when she took a bow after delivering the rack attack to Paige we got a nice view.

Unfortunately I was too far up to get a decent photo/video of it but it's possible someone else did


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I was at RAW last night in Chicago.... had seats opposite the way the wrestlers face to look into the camera...
> 
> When Nikki got hit a couple times accidentally by Brie (in her match with Paige) Nikki's skirt flew up and gave some nice views of the booty. And again when she took a bow after delivering the rack attack to Paige we got a nice view.
> 
> Unfortunately I was too far up to get a decent photo/video of it but it's possible someone else did


I am actually going to SD tonight. I really hope she is there. If she is then I'll have my phone on record for the whole time in case anything good happens lol.


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


>












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Spears said:


> I am actually going to SD tonight. I really hope she is there. If she is then I'll have my phone on record for the whole time in case anything good happens lol.


Have fun and good luck getting some awesome content if she's there.

Do you know where people would post that stuff? Besides here, twitter or instagram?

I keep searching and crossing my fingers someone got something good last night but no luck yet.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was hoping to get a better picture but her skirt was just a little too long


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ yeah, that's where i was disappointed in myself because after she rack attacked paige post-match she took a bow and everyone on my side got a great view... but i wasn't prepared for it... not to mention i was probably too far away for it too matter anyways...

i'm just surprised nobody seemed to catch it or if they did they aren't sharing... i've checked twitter, instagram, ebay.. nada... i remember back in the stacy/torrie/lita/trish days fans always used to take amazing candids at events and even sell them


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God damn at those gifs kada

Thank god Total Divas is back on. So many new gifs to look forward too :mark: :mark: :mark:.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

More Total Divas Nikki never wears a bra outside wrestling


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

such a freaking tease in total divas.... just do playboy already... i know i know won't happen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> such a freaking tease in total divas.... just do playboy already... i know i know won't happen


It's a shame. She said plenty of times on TD and interviews that she'd never get naked in front of a camera. She even said she wouldn't have competed in the attitude era because of the bra and panties matches, pillow fights, etc.


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Spears said:


> It's a shame. She said plenty of times on TD and interviews that she'd never get naked in front of a camera. She even said she wouldn't have competed in the attitude era because of the bra and panties matches, pillow fights, etc.



She's pretty much in a bra and panties match every week with her outfit, so who cares lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Spears said:


> It's a shame. She said plenty of times on TD and interviews that she'd never get naked in front of a camera. She even said she wouldn't have competed in the attitude era because of the bra and panties matches, pillow fights, etc.


Yeah, I've heard her say that but I think it's hypocritical and convenient.

She has also said how her and Brie's dream was to be in WWE from a young age and they idolized Trish/Lita, etc. and they worked soooo hard to get where they are today.... I don't believe for a second that if WWE asked them to do those matches along the way she'd turn down a career just for that. She went out and bought the tits and has no problem teasing them in skimpy things currently, so what's the difference?

I realize nudity is a different thing entirely, so maybe there's truth to that. Though if divas were still allowed, and if Playboy had balls and made a massive offer, I am still willing to bet she'd do it.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Spears said:


> It's a shame. She said plenty of times on TD and interviews that she'd never get naked in front of a camera. She even said she wouldn't have competed in the attitude era because of the bra and panties matches, pillow fights, etc.


A penis can dream :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>


God dat ass....:moyes1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


Yeah. Holy shit dat ass! God damn!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

That freaking skirt is just a killer... so long it covers up the goods constantly.... what's the point of her booty spin/grind thing if you can't see the booty?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

To the gif experts in here, was Nikki's ring entrance worthy last night?

Looked like a decent booty action right after she enters the ring and starts walking around...


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Spears said:


> MERPER said:
> 
> 
> > such a freaking tease in total divas.... just do playboy already... i know i know won't happen
> ...


She would basically be an eye candy and I doubt she wouldn't have competed in the AE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> She would basically be an eye candy and I doubt she wouldn't have competed in the AE.


As much as I want to think Nikki would have paraded around in as little as possible every week. There is a difference between ring gear and underwear. How many female beach volleyball players would play in their underwear and they just wear bikinis.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > She would basically be an eye candy and I doubt she wouldn't have competed in the AE.
> ...


So your telling me that Nikki would refuse to compete in the AE because of bra and panties? If Trish did it and now she's a legend in the business certisnly Nikki would have as well


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> So your telling me that Nikki would refuse to compete in the AE because of bra and panties? If Trish did it and now she's a legend in the business certisnly Nikki would have as well


Why though? Just because Trish did it doesn't mean every woman in the world is comfortable being in their underwear on live TV in an arena of 15,000+ people.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

She ages like wine. Reminds me of my mothers friend from when I was 13-14 years old that used to visit us. Late 30s. Looks very similair to Nicki and she used to wear these really tight short shorts for bed and you could tell she wasnt wearing any panties under. Gives me a boner just thinking about it. Mhhhm


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Boy, this thread has really died lately.

Guess that's what happens when she barely wrestles anymore and half the time wears a skirt down to her knees that covers all booty cleavage.

Sigh.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Boy, this thread has really died lately.
> 
> Guess that's what happens when she barely wrestles anymore and half the time wears a skirt down to her knees that covers all booty cleavage.
> 
> Sigh.


Hope she's on alot in the next episode of Total Divas. Most of her best gifs are from Total Divas :banderas.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for that fan candid, Spears.

I've always wondered why there aren't more of those floating around from RAW and house shows.

Back when Torrie/Stacy/Trish/etc. were in the business fan candids were hot on eBay as fans would get great shots of their booty's and in bra/panties and lingerie. I know those type of ring outfits are out now but doesn't mean fans can't get some good shots at events.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone have a better or usable version of this from RAW?

Twitter account "NikkiBellaAss" it's the gif of her walking with the belt upon entering the ring...

(I'd post the link but this forum won't let me because it doesn't count my posts and I only have 1 according to them)


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Does anyone else see how feeble Nikki has looked next to the NXT Women? Her last match consisted of three arm holds, a rope-assisted throw...and push ups.

I'm sorry, but push ups? If it is an attempt at a "show off" move, she has no reason to. She is obviously being outperformed in every encounter in the ring. If it is and attempt to be funny, its not. I looks more like "look! I am athletic, see?" Which is no substitute for actual skill in wrestling.

Even Brie, who admittidly has more skill, was repeatedly pushed out of the ring during that three way match. 

Meanwhile, all of the NXT women have had good wrestling matches when facing each other. Without girly screams while pulling hair. Or with a 4 shocking slap minimum.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Coaster said:


> Does anyone else see how feeble Nikki has looked next to the NXT Women? Her last match consisted of three arm holds, a rope-assisted throw...and push ups.
> 
> I'm sorry, but push ups? If it is an attempt at a "show off" move, she has no reason to. She is obviously being outperformed in every encounter in the ring. If it is and attempt to be funny, its not. I looks more like "look! I am athletic, see?" Which is no substitute for actual skill in wrestling.
> 
> ...


Or it could be WWE is purposely trying to put the NXT Divas over right now (and rightfully so) to establish them as legitimate competition in the division.

We also know Brie is leaving soon cause she wants to have babies.

We also know Nikki will lose the belt within the next few months. 

So, it makes sense.

Back to me question: Anyone able to get that gif in a better version from that twitter account?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

MERPER said:


> Anyone have a better or *usable* version of this from RAW?
> 
> Twitter account "NikkiBellaAss" it's the gif of her walking with the belt upon entering the ring...
> 
> (I'd post the link but this forum won't let me because it doesn't count my posts and I only have 1 according to them)


"Usable". Lol :curry2


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

MERPER said:


> Or it could be WWE is purposely trying to put the NXT Divas over right now (and rightfully so) to establish them as legitimate competition in the division.
> 
> We also know Brie is leaving soon cause she wants to have babies.
> 
> ...



I agree about the push. I just wish the WWE wasn't so transparent about wanting to beat A.J's record. Keeping Nikki as champion makes no logical sense with the competition what it is now. The only way they could salvage this is having her lose the Title before she breaks the record. I'd show at least a little respect for a former Diva with real talent.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Coaster said:


> I agree about the push. I just wish the WWE wasn't so transparent about wanting to beat A.J's record. Keeping Nikki as champion makes no logical sense with the competition what it is now. The only way they could salvage this is having her lose the Title before she breaks the record. I'd show at least a little respect for a former Diva with real talent.


No way is she losing it before the record is broken.

And people would freak out (for the worst) if one of the new NXT girls won it in their first month or so in the WWE.

Truth be told, Sasha and Charlotte are good. I don't care for the orange-head at all.

The only one ready to hold it now besides Nikki remains Paige. Ask me again in November, though.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

MERPER said:


> No way is she losing it before the record is broken.
> 
> And people would freak out (for the worst) if one of the new NXT girls won it in their first month or so in the WWE.
> 
> ...


Didn't Paige win the Title during her Debut? I don't remember how the fans reacted then. Was it bad?

And to be fair, Bekie hasn't had her showcase match like Sasha and Charlotte have. She may impress you yet.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Coaster said:


> Didn't Paige win the Title during her Debut? I don't remember how the fans reacted then. Was it bad?
> 
> And to be fair, Bekie hasn't had her showcase match like Sasha and Charlotte have. She may impress you yet.


Paige did. But few things to consider:

1-- she was already way over, fans LOVE her and did from day 1

2-- AJ was injured and needed time off so they HAD to have the belt change hands


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

MERPER said:


> Paige did. But few things to consider:
> 
> 1-- she was already way over, fans LOVE her and did from day 1
> 
> 2-- AJ was injured and needed time off so they HAD to have the belt change hands


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Coaster said:


> Does anyone else see how feeble Nikki has looked next to the NXT Women? Her last match consisted of three arm holds, a rope-assisted throw...and push ups.
> 
> I'm sorry, but push ups? If it is an attempt at a "show off" move, she has no reason to. She is obviously being outperformed in every encounter in the ring. If it is and attempt to be funny, its not. I looks more like "look! I am athletic, see?" Which is no substitute for actual skill in wrestling.
> 
> ...


This is a thread to post images/GIFs of the epicness that is Nikki Bella. Not for some lame discussion if she's out performed or not by the faces on the roster.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

RKO361 said:


> This is a thread to post images/GIFs of the epicness that is Nikki Bella. Not for some lame discussion if she's out performed or not by the faces on the roster.


I apologize for the divergence from the normal content of this topic, but this thread was the first one I saw about Nikki specifically. I thought A discussion of her besides her looks would be beneficial. Since, as Divas Champion, she is supposed to represent the whole division, I could get a discussion about her other aspects as a WWE Superstar.

In-ring ability, Mic Skills, Character Development, Future Possibilities.

For instance, your reply mentioned the "faces" on the roster. So is Nikki a Heel? Her in ring tactics reflect that, as does her attitude in the back. But I think we were shown that she became a face after her feud with Brie seemingly evaporated. But her demeanor didn't change at all. So is there a difference between either version of her? If that is the case, it makes it confusing on deciding to cheer or boo her. Strictly character speaking.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Coaster said:


> I apologize for the divergence from the normal content of this topic, but this thread was the first one I saw about Nikki specifically. I thought A discussion of her besides her looks would be beneficial. Since, as Divas Champion, she is supposed to represent the whole division, I could get a discussion about her other aspects as a WWE Superstar.
> 
> In-ring ability, Mic Skills, Character Development, Future Possibilities.
> 
> For instance, your reply mentioned the "faces" on the roster. So is Nikki a Heel? Her in ring tactics reflect that, as does her attitude in the back. But I think we were shown that she became a face after her feud with Brie seemingly evaporated. But her demeanor didn't change at all. So is there a difference between either version of her? If that is the case, it makes it confusing on deciding to cheer or boo her. Strictly character speaking.


I meant new faces on the roster. I forgot to add the new part.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

RKO361 said:


> I meant new faces on the roster. I forgot to add the new part.


I see. Well, as to the majority of my post, is there some perspective you can give me about her? I only have my own to work with, so I'm looking to see how someone else views her character as of late.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

So, about that 1 gif I was trying to get from someone (anyone) prior to this thread getting derailed.

Any help would be awesome...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wouldnt be a Nikki thread without someone trotting out the "Bellas suck because they never wrestled the indys". Nikki hasnt been out performed at all. The NXT trio especially Charlotte are just very overrated.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> Wouldnt be a Nikki thread without someone trotting out the "Bellas suck because they never wrestled the indys". Nikki hasnt been out performed at all. The NXT trio especially Charlotte are just very overrated.


I don't wish to come off as a "hater", but I just feel like she, as a wrestler, she doesn't measure up to the performances of what I've seen from the other higher level women of NXT. And I'll agree that Nikki is better than some of the women on that program.
But a NXT is the kind of trial period to develop their skill to see if they are good enough for the WWE roster. Ideally, the main roster of Divas, especially the Champion, should be at least a little cut above them. And aside from their looks, I just dont see that.

And for Nikki in particular, since I don't know if she is a heel or not, I have no idea if i should be rooting for her as a good guy and want her to succeed or bad guy who I look forward to have the Face finally beat them. And if the character doesn't matter, why should I care about the matches at all? Titillation? I can get that anywhere on the internet.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's something different than the usual pic/gif.










A sig I made for one of the forum's biggest Nikki fans, Spears. A request that's a reward in itself :yum:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Anyone have a better or usable version of this from RAW?
> 
> Twitter account "NikkiBellaAss" it's the gif of her walking with the belt upon entering the ring...
> 
> (I'd post the link but this forum won't let me because it doesn't count my posts and I only have 1 according to them)


This one? If it is, I'm not sure how to turn that into a gif lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626947614005723136


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ yep, that one.... thanks for trying... not sure how to get that as a gif, either


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ yep, that one.... thanks for trying... not sure how to get that as a gif, either












I figured it out :grin2:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Spears said:


> I figured it out


NICE WORK!

Thanks!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Coaster said:


> I don't wish to come off as a "hater", but I just feel like she, as a wrestler, she doesn't measure up to the performances of what I've seen from the other higher level women of NXT. And I'll agree that Nikki is better than some of the women on that program.
> But a NXT is the kind of trial period to develop their skill to see if they are good enough for the WWE roster. Ideally, the main roster of Divas, especially the Champion, should be at least a little cut above them. And aside from their looks, I just dont see that.
> 
> And for Nikki in particular, since I don't know if she is a heel or not, I have no idea if i should be rooting for her as a good guy and want her to succeed or bad guy who I look forward to have the Face finally beat them. And if the character doesn't matter, why should I care about the matches at all? Titillation? I can get that anywhere on the internet.


Face of division don't need to be best wrestler. just like Rock and Austin. Nikki Bella is one of most popular diva right now and has good present for the division. as for your point it's creative fault to put her team in between pure face(Paige team) and pure heel(B.A.D) and it's also not her fault she outpopped Sasha and Naomi when they had a match together. :lmao plus WWE usually fail as making heel vs heel match so what are you expecting.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nikki gifs in that towel from this weeks Total Divas?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Nikki gifs in that towel from this weeks Total Divas?


When I get home I'll try and post a few gifs. I know I seen some recently.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Nikki gifs in that towel from this weeks Total Divas?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's perfection.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

:mj2 she'll never do Playboy.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Face of division don't need to be best wrestler. just like Rock and Austin. Nikki Bella is one of most popular diva right now and has good present for the division. as for your point it's creative fault to put her team in between pure face(Paige team) and pure heel(B.A.D) and it's also not her fault she outpopped Sasha and Naomi when they had a match together. :lmao plus WWE usually fail as making heel vs heel match so what are you expecting.


Those are fair points. And I don't mean to blame Nikki in any way for her position in the division. 
I know I will have to wait a while (perhaps forever) before I will see the Divas division's quality rise to the point where I look forward to its segments as much as the others on the WWE shows. It has started on that road. I just hope it doesn't crash.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Spears said:


> When I get home I'll try and post a few gifs. I know I seen some recently.


Another great one from that same twitter account just posted at 6:34 PM PT

And it's really great.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Another great one from that same twitter account just posted at 6:34 PM PT
> 
> And it's really great.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

You're good. Thanks again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Coaster said:


> I don't wish to come off as a "hater", but I just feel like she, as a wrestler, she doesn't measure up to the performances of what I've seen from the other higher level women of NXT. And I'll agree that Nikki is better than some of the women on that program.
> But a NXT is the kind of trial period to develop their skill to see if they are good enough for the WWE roster. Ideally, the main roster of Divas, especially the Champion, should be at least a little cut above them. And aside from their looks, I just dont see that.
> 
> And for Nikki in particular, since I don't know if she is a heel or not, I have no idea if i should be rooting for her as a good guy and want her to succeed or bad guy who I look forward to have the Face finally beat them. And if the character doesn't matter, why should I care about the matches at all? Titillation? I can get that anywhere on the internet.


Nikki rarely gets the chance to put on a good match though. The NXT trio haven't delivered anything special on the main roster yet either.

As for heel/face roles. Well it was reported that WWE dont see the Divas like that, and the Bellas booking flips every other week. Thats all on WWE. Cant fault Nikki for playing the role(s) she's told too.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought Nikki was VERY good in the tag match last night.

Delivered a helluva kick to Charlotte while outside the ring over the rope right before she entered again, it was right after Brie made a tag.

And her and Brie did another cool move where each had 1 leg of Charlotte's.

Also, Nikki in the figure-8 was hot. Her doing that in bed has to be super sexy.

Heel or face, Nikki is playing her role to perfection. She may not be either, what she is is a "cocky" champion.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

MERPER said:


> I thought Nikki was VERY good in the tag match last night.
> 
> Delivered a helluva kick to Charlotte while outside the ring over the rope right before she entered again, it was right after Brie made a tag.
> 
> ...


I wasn't impressed with the kick, however I was impressed with the Spinebuster she got on Charlotte. It was something she did all by herself and wasn't a sneak attack. A legitimate good move. 

I just wish I didn't have to wait until the end of the match to be impressed. Apart from the kick and the leg swipe, her sections of the match were holds. The more advanced moves we've been seeing and are now expecting recently require both wrestlers to be on the same level of skill. I think the WWE knows that isn't the case here, so they have Nikki doing holds to buy time before she needs help or tags out.

I actively look and hope for Nikki to step up her game, but she still has a way to go. I will say this though: She looked better in this Raw.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Coaster said:


> I wasn't impressed with the kick, however I was impressed with the Spinebuster she got on Charlotte. It was something she did all by herself and wasn't a sneak attack. A legitimate good move.
> 
> I just wish I didn't have to wait until the end of the match to be impressed. Apart from the kick and the leg swipe, her sections of the match were holds. The more advanced moves we've been seeing and are now expecting recently require both wrestlers to be on the same level of skill. I think the WWE knows that isn't the case here, so they have Nikki doing holds to buy time before she needs help or tags out.
> 
> I actively look and hope for Nikki to step up her game, but she still has a way to go. I will say this though: She looked better in this Raw.


All heels do rest holds, why's it only held against Nikki? Sasha Banks does rest holds, hell guys like Seth Rollins have rest holds as well. Do they suck as well?


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> All heels do rest holds, why's it only held against Nikki? Sasha Banks does rest holds, hell guys like Seth Rollins have rest holds as well. Do they suck as well?


Rest holds I understand, but these weren't rest holds. Rest holds imply a need to recover energy between the moves. That wasn't a factor here. 
And again, Nikki does not "suck". My opinion of her is that she should be better than what I've been seeing.
Also, I think we've agreed here that she isn't a Heel. She is somewhere between both and neither.
As for Seth Rollins, he has been impressing me a lot lately with the wins he's been getting. Sure, it's due to an eye poke and a leg on the rope, but that's how heel champions are supposed to win in addition to skill.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Coaster said:


> Rest holds I understand, but these weren't rest holds. Rest holds imply a need to recover energy between the moves. That wasn't a factor here.
> And again, Nikki does not "suck". My opinion of her is that she should be better than what I've been seeing.
> Also, I think we've agreed here that she isn't a Heel. She is somewhere between both and neither.
> As for Seth Rollins, he has been impressing me a lot lately with the wins he's been getting. Sure, it's due to an eye poke and a leg on the rope, but that's how heel champions are supposed to win in addition to skill.


OK man, you've officially jumped the shark now....

while we enjoy discussing Nikki in this thread, this thread is meant more for posting gids, pics, vids, etc.

Now you're just going around in circles with her, over-analyzing her and have moved the convo into Seth Rollins.

I think we've had enough of the breaking down every single think Nikki does in the ring and her character at the moment.

Thanks for all your input, goodbye.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

MERPER said:


> OK man, you've officially jumped the shark now....
> 
> while we enjoy discussing Nikki in this thread, this thread is meant more for posting gids, pics, vids, etc.
> 
> ...


very well. I'll go. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

while she looked sensational in that white outfit from total divas, she looked like a prostitute/high-end escort...

I mean I appreciate a strong fashion sense, but some things are over the top...

If she was wearing that in a nice Vegas hotel and I didn't know who she was I'd approach to find out her price for the night


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva-- thanks for that latest set.

I've noticed fan candid gifs/vids from house shows are usually far better than ones from TV events.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:sodone :yoda :banderas


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Spears said:


> :sodone :yoda :banderas


SHIIIITT! I would eat that ass like a juicy hamburger


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

She is just soooo bad!!!! GOD


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


:trips5

Good fucking lord. I want to motorboat that ass.

,


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:yoda


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

anyone able to get any summerslam gifs?

she seemed to add a bit to the booty shake on entrance, her strut and jump up to the rope was good and camera man actually got a few good shots of her in the ring, particularly on the run and dive outside the ring near the end


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> anyone able to get any summerslam gifs?
> 
> she seemed to add a bit to the booty shake on entrance, her strut and jump up to the rope was good and camera man actually got a few good shots of her in the ring, particularly on the run and dive outside the ring near the end


Her ass was on point last night.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ Thanks for those... it was great... I also enjoy her missteps last night...

she definitely had a bit of an issue on the leap up to the mat there...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im really digging her SS/Raw attire, seems like it was a little more revealing. A different colour would be nice though.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know what it is but it seems like her last 2 events (SummerSlam and RAW) the booty was really on point, looking good and shown a bit more than normal (whether on purpose or not)...

In the meantime, this divas revolution just isn't working, mainly because they aren't having Nikki defend the belt... so I'd love to see them go semi-attitude era where the other 2 teams of 3 beat up and eliminate Alicia and Brie from the picture and then attack and "hold hostage" Nikki and kinda embarrass her into defending it finally. Like, have Tamina drape her over her knee while other divas "spank" her... rip off her cover shirt so she's in her "Wrestling top" (would have been bra back in the day but not now)... pour water on her, stuff like that... until she finally says she'll defend the belt...

it won't happen cause WWE writing is lame and doesn't realize Nikki not defending the title can be written like this but whatever... one can dream


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Spears said:


>


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki's red dress on Smackdown. :banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't see the PPV last night.

Anyone know how Nikki looked? Any good content (gifs or vids) I should be searching for?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NOC last night...











:westbrook2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

GIF - http://gfycat.com/CheeryElatedErne


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She is so perfect :yoda


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Holy shit dat ass! If Cena's personal time isn't just to pound dat then Im disappointed.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

i notice every tag team match Nikki at some point gets up on that bottom rope and starts jumping/bouncing up and down...

just one time i pray they zoom in a little bit, would make for a great gif...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> i notice every tag team match Nikki at some point gets up on that bottom rope and starts jumping/bouncing up and down...
> 
> just one time i pray they zoom in a little bit, would make for a great gif...


Yep. And her thighs and ass have been on point lately!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*"AS GOD AS MY WITNESS, HE IS BROKEN IN HALF!"* :surprise:









https://igcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n.../e35/12145365_935584023185785_747530370_n.jpg


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:yoda :banderas :rodgers3


----------



## krispydragon (Oct 20, 2015)

The Holy Grail of Nikki Bella GIFS


----------



## krispydragon (Oct 20, 2015)

THE GODS HAVE BLESSED US WITH THIS ONE


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers-- any way to slow down the first one in your post and make the 2nd gif larger?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Rodgers-- any way to slow down the first one in your post and make the 2nd gif larger?


The best i could do


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ Thank you, man appreciate it... I can't quote you unfortunately... hope you see this


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

krispydragon said:


> THE GODS HAVE BLESSED US WITH THIS ONE


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Are there a better pair of tits on any Diva, ever? Or a better ass?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

badari said:


> Are there a better pair of tits on any Diva, ever? Or a better ass?


I still preferred Stacey Keibler's ass and Torrie Wilson had a spectacular pair of breasts... but Nikki is right up there with both of them and may have the better complete package than either of them...

also Sable back when she was on her first run with WWF was pretty amazing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

badari said:


> Are there a better pair of tits on any Diva, ever? Or a better ass?


The "asset" category is pretty damn stacked for WWE: I mean outside of Nikki there is - Trish, Victoria, Christy Hemme, Dawn Marie (btw I think she is one of the most underrated in the looks department there has been) and while I think the rest of her look outside of 03 is quite undesirable to me (albeit Ive heard she is much better looking in person and Ive never seen here there)), Steph has a great ass too and that is just the thick side (my personal preference :d). Skinner side you'd have Mickie James, Stacey, Aksana, Lana... probably more Im forgetting. Not sure how you differentiate that list one from another.

Better breasts though: good luck with that Nikki sure has a good place in that category. All I can think of at the moment imo. to contend with would be Debra, Dawn Marie and Jillian Hall and for the current roster maybe Nataliya in that black outfit she was wearing around Mania time managing Kidd and Cesaro. With as good of a job as that is: I dont care if they are fake to be honest.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

UntilDawn said:


>



Holy...shit.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. 

Oh, my god. Pardon me while I flick the bean repeatedly tonight.

Good lord. :mark:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

chemical said:


> Holy...shit.
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

A natural Nikki Bella 0


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

badari said:


> Are there a better pair of tits on any Diva, ever? Or a better ass?


I'm a bigger fan of Maryse but Nikki trumps her in ass and booty. There's been slightly better asses in Wrestling, but no one comes close to Nikki's rack or the full package of that fantastic ass and epic tits.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

GetDown said:


>


Need gifs of Nikki groping herself after she won.

Also great that she's not just wearing red all the time.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Need gifs of Nikki groping herself after she won.
> 
> Also great that she's not just wearing red all the time.


I agree with the first part. It was hot until freaking Brie had to run in and like tackle her in excitement and ruin it. BTW, have you noticed Nikki is groping her breasts and checking them out more often than normal the last few weeks?

As for the second comment, I agree but I hate the white bottoms. They look like an adult diaper.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I agree with the first part. It was hot until freaking Brie had to run in and like tackle her in excitement and ruin it. BTW, have you noticed Nikki is groping her breasts and checking them out more often than normal the last few weeks?
> 
> As for the second comment, I agree but I hate the white bottoms. They look like an adult diaper.


Brie ruining the rub down was bad, the camera's cutting to Charlotte was worse. Talk about a buzzkill, or beauty and the beast.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> Brie ruining the rub down was bad, the camera's cutting to Charlotte was worse. Talk about a buzzkill, or beauty and the beast.


If only there was a way to edit your sig without seeing Trips.:yum:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Please, please, please tell me Nikki's new ring gear is not permanent... just something special for HIAC and PPV matches... the new top eliminates all cleavage... not good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Please, please, please tell me Nikki's new ring gear is not permanent... just something special for HIAC and PPV matches... the new top eliminates all cleavage... not good.


It's good cleavage just hard to see while watching the match










That was a great performance btw from Nikki. She did a great job. Anyone who says she still sucks is just a hater. I'm just so mad she lost to Charlotte again :nikki2. And thank god she didn't break her neck bama4


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ Match was fine. Whatever.

Bottom line is, most people watch Nikki for 2 reasons.... breasts and booty and that new gear eliminates both them. Even the "shorts" are more baggy/saggy and less form fitting to her a$$. It's like an over-sized diaper, in all honesty.

Her other ring gear is the best in divas history. Why mess with it unless they think she's having too many near nip slips?

If this is her new permanent ring gear, I may stop watching WWE altogether (again).


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ Match was fine. Whatever.
> 
> Bottom line is, most people watch Nikki for 2 reasons.... breasts and booty and that new gear eliminates both them. Even the "shorts" are more baggy/saggy and less form fitting to her a$$. It's like an over-sized diaper, in all honesty.
> 
> ...


Well you may not see her on tv that much anyway. Looks like she's probably done in the title scene. They could have her in a triple threat or fatal four way at Survivor Series match but after that i have no idea what they'd do with her. Looks like Nikki may be done while Paige gets a shot at the title again :no:. Maybe she'll get a main event story like AJ did.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Well you may not see her on tv that much anyway. Looks like she's probably done in the title scene. They could have her in a triple threat or fatal four way at Survivor Series match but after that i have no idea what they'd do with her. Looks like Nikki may be done while Paige gets a shot at the title again :no:. Maybe she'll get a main event story like AJ did.


Good point. In all honesty, I wouldn't be surprised if Nikki leaves WWE soon. We know Brie will be when she gets pregnant. I wouldn't be shocked if Nikki pursues other options with her life.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really enjoyed her HIAC match. Seems like she and Charlotte were really given some time to go out there and show what they can do and Nikki was impressive. Just a shame her haters will refuse to acknowledge that.

Her HIAC ring gear looks good in photos.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I guess Nikki Bella will be wearing the new gear all the time now so I am done with WWE.

I watched mainly to see her strut her stuff each week and they have taken that pleasure away from us.

Product went from PG to G now.

If they want to cater completely to children, fine. Since I am an adult, I am out.

Goodbye gentlemen. I expect this thread will die out anyways since there will be no more gifs worthy of posting.

Also, I noticed even Paige is more covered up top now and it's more or less WWE going completely "cleavage free." Because apparently they've had several complaints lately about Nikki's near nip slips in her old top.

I hate current WWE and how quick they cave to any complaint by the "politically correct" crowd. So, for woman, they get to see muscle-bound men parade around in their underwear all night but guys can't get even a hint of cleavage? F them.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Filipo Sooa (Sep 2, 2015)

You still practically baiting and trolling huh, that'll go well, in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looked incredible as always.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

of course now when she has an oversized diaper on her a$$ the camera will show long, uninterrupted shots of her jumping on the ring apron...

but before with the tighter, butt-fitting "short things" it was quick cutaways.... screw WWE and the lame crap it has become


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

MERPER said:


> of course now when she has an oversized diaper on her a$$ the camera will show long, uninterrupted shots of her jumping on the ring apron...
> 
> but before with the tighter, butt-fitting "short things" it was quick cutaways.... screw WWE and the lame crap it has become


lmao never knew someone could be so hurt over a change in attire


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Chosen said:


> lmao never knew someone could be so hurt over a change in attire


It's just the bigger picture of it. The way the company and the product are going.

Went from attitude era, bra & panties matches, bikini contests, etc. to a more "family friendly, kid oriented" product. OK Fine. So, no more of that stuff.

And now we've gone from PG to G content where even showing too much breast or butt cleavage is "too revealing."

I mean what's next? Make them come out in a full burka? 

And it's all because some women complained that their young son shouldn't be exposed to "too much cleavage" while he's watching and waiting for his favorite wrestler to appear.

Like I said, if they want to appeal to kids and their mothers and bend over backwards to make them happy then they should expect adults to be pissed off and stop watching. Their ratings already keep dropping, time to make them drop some more.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah it sucks but its still more revealing than what Trish or Lita ever wore. Trish dressed really sexy and wore skimpy things at the very beginning of her career but she switched to pants and tops not too long after she debuted.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it sucks but its still more revealing than what Trish or Lita ever wore. Trish dressed really sexy and wore skimpy things at the very beginning of her career but she switched to pants and tops not too long after she debuted.


she wore pants and tight tops (showing cleavage) when she was involved in an actual wrestling match.... and at other times still participated in other gimmicks showcasing her body...

and here's the thing, I don't even need the gimmicky stuff (though it would be nice)...

but the only time we get to see a beautiful woman like Nikki now is during a wrestling match and now we can't even get some freaking cleavage?

Here's a wild idea: how about parents actually do a good job of parenting and, if they don't want their young kids seeing cleavage, flip the channel for the 5-8 minutes Nikki is wrestling.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't think that's Nikki's permanent attire. Just saw these gifs from this weeks Main Event


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ I sure hope it's not permanent... I know reaction on social media hasn't been favorable to it.

On main event, did she wrestle?

I am wondering if the new attire will be while wrestling (to avoid nip slips) and the old attire will be when she is just accompanying other team members to the ring for their matches...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ I sure hope it's not permanent... I know reaction on social media hasn't been favorable to it.
> 
> On main event, did she wrestle?
> 
> I am wondering if the new attire will be while wrestling (to avoid nip slips) and the old attire will be when she is just accompanying other team members to the ring for their matches...


Nah it was Brie vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Nah it was Brie vs. Becky Lynch


Gotcha. Then I have a feeling that's what is going to happen.

I think the new attire while she wrestles was brought about because people were complaining the last month or so that in seemingly every match she was coming "close" to a nip slip... none actually happened, but god forbid in modern-day America it even comes close...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Don't think that's Nikki's permanent attire. Just saw these gifs from this weeks Main Event


God damn Nikki has the greatest tits of all time.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn Nikki has the greatest tits of all time.


Oh hell yeah she does


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn Nikki has the greatest tits of all time.


Yeah she really does, best boob job of all time without a doubt. Its such a fucking shame the product is PG now, i wish Nikki was around in the early 2000's so she could pose for playboy and we could see those gorgeous things in all their glory.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> God damn Nikki has the greatest tits of all time.


They do look nice but for me not the greatest of all time.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure if they're the best boob job ever but they're pretty close to it.

Maybe once she is done in WWE she'll do Playboy? Shame she wasn't part of the fappening, I bet she takes tons of nude selfies and sends them to Cena, especially with how often they are apart when on the road.

On a side note, how much longer does everyone think she has in WWE? She's expressed a desire to pursue a career in acting already, Brie wants a baby which would end her career, and Nikki's time in the Divas championship picture is obviously over or near a complete end as they push the younger generation of divas on the roster.

Another year? 2? I cannot picture her sticking around very long for nothing like Natalya... she doesn't need WWE's money cause she has banked a ton from total divas and her real estate career, and modeling/acting opportunities will be there after.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Oh hell yeah she does














SAMCRO said:


> Yeah she really does, best boob job of all time without a doubt. Its such a fucking shame the product is PG now, i wish Nikki was around in the early 2000's so she could pose for playboy and we could see those gorgeous things in all their glory.


To me its not even a case of best tit job anymore, theres no asterisk next to it. Nikki has the greatest tits ever. They just look perfect and suit her frame perfectly. It seems odd to think she ever had small or average size boobs when she looks so good thesedays.












Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> They do look nice but for me not the greatest of all time.














MERPER said:


> Not sure if they're the best boob job ever but they're pretty close to it.
> 
> Maybe once she is done in WWE she'll do Playboy? Shame she wasn't part of the fappening, I bet she takes tons of nude selfies and sends them to Cena, especially with how often they are apart when on the road.
> 
> ...


Sadly I dont see her around much longer. Shelf life of a Diva isn't that long anyway but when you're in Nikki's position where you have other options, have enough money and have done pretty much everything there is to do for a Diva I dont see her sticking around too much longer. She's busted her ass and been rewarded for all her hard work over the years and now WWE is focusing on the future, or rather focusing on just Paige.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Again nice but to me not the greatest of all time


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Sadly I dont see her around much longer. Shelf life of a Diva isn't that long anyway but when you're in Nikki's position where you have other options, have enough money and have done pretty much everything there is to do for a Diva I dont see her sticking around too much longer. She's busted her ass and been rewarded for all her hard work over the years and now WWE is focusing on the future, or rather focusing on just Paige.


Funniest statement made yet.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Again nice but to me not the greatest of all time


All a matter of opinion. Whoever you or I consider the greatest of all-time is just our opinion and nothing more.

If people in here think they're the greatest of all-time, they're 100% entitled to that opinion.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Funniest statement made yet.


I didn't even make the statement you quoted but care to explain why it's so funny?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

MERPER said:


> All a matter of opinion. Whoever you or I consider the greatest of all-time is just our opinion and nothing more.
> 
> If people in here think they're the greatest of all-time, they're 100% entitled to that opinion.


And that way i said not to me.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

MERPER said:


> I didn't even make the statement you quoted but care to explain why it's so funny?


Well let see been in wwe for what 8 years and just recently started to bust her ass to improve so to speak. Done all she can in the WWE well i guess. But that my opinion.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Well let see been in wwe for what 8 years and just recently started to bust her ass to improve so to speak. Done all she can in the WWE well i guess. But that my opinion.


Well, 8 years is a pretty good run. I'd argue she busted her butt since the day they came back to WWE as her in-ring performance was steadily improving since that time.

Obviously we can agree there isn't much more for her to accomplish. She's not only been the champ but the longest reigning champ ever.

As I stated, she already has a successful career in real estate outside of WWE. She's believed to be worth over a million dollars and can definitely still get modeling jobs and acting jobs outside of WWE, so money isn't a factor to her.

And, unlike Paige and a few of the other NXT girls who are really young, Nikki (and Brie) will be 32 in 3 weeks. That isn't young for any wrestler, and most definitely not divas. We already know Brie wants babies... will Nikki keep going without her sister? How many years does Cena have left at full-time headline status? 

All I am saying is that I think, at most, she has 2 years left.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

MERPER said:


> Well, 8 years is a pretty good run. I'd argue she busted her butt since the day they came back to WWE as her in-ring performance was steadily improving since that time.
> 
> Obviously we can agree there isn't much more for her to accomplish. She's not only been the champ but the longest reigning champ ever.
> 
> ...


Let her leave then she be replaced like everyone else who leaves. All i will say about Nikki.

Also we can agree to disagree.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Let her leave then she be replaced like everyone else who leaves. All i will say about Nikki.
> 
> Also we can agree to disagree.


Sure, and we can absolutely agree to disagree.

Just to be clear: my argument was never about her legacy and being replaced. Eventually, everyone gets replaced. 

Even the all-time legends of the industry get replaced. While we may love to look back on everyone from Bret Hart and Jake the Snake to Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus (and my personal favorite, Stacy Keibler) and watch old videos or remember old matches/moments... the product moves on and life goes on from the moment they hang 'em up until this very day. WWE, and the divas division, didn't stop when any of them left and it certainly won't stop when Nikki leaves.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Funniest statement made yet.


Cool story bro. Come to a Nikki thread to play the indy geek card.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> Sadly I dont see her around much longer. Shelf life of a Diva isn't that long anyway but when you're in Nikki's position where you have other options, have enough money and have done pretty much everything there is to do for a Diva I dont see her sticking around too much longer. She's busted her ass and been rewarded for all her hard work over the years and now WWE is focusing on the future, or rather focusing on just Paige.


I agree.

Nikki, Brie and even Cena are already in the process of leaving WWE as it is. Like another poster said I give them all probably another year or 2 tops.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Cool story bro. Come to a Nikki thread to play the indy geek card.


Wow im not playing anything i gave my opinion on your post is all i disagree with you oh wait forgot not allow to disagree when it comes to Nikki. Also yeah since it about Nikki it in the Nikki thread.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

To lighten up the topic, if anyone follows Nikki on instagram... her and Cena went out on Halloween as the Dumb & Dumber guys in the blue and orange tuxedos...

and I gotta say it's scary how well Nikki pulled off the "guy" look... NO, this is not a knock on Nikki in any ways as I'd still quickly rip that tuxedo off her and bang her on the floor in the middle of the "charity event" from the movie if given the opportunity... just saying, it's a good costume...

they also posted a video on her facebook page of them re-enacting a scene from the original movie.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> To lighten up the topic, if anyone follows Nikki on instagram... her and Cena went out on Halloween as the Dumb & Dumber guys in the blue and orange tuxedos...
> 
> and I gotta say it's scary how well Nikki pulled off the "guy" look... NO, this is not a knock on Nikki in any ways as I'd still quickly rip that tuxedo off her and bang her on the floor in the middle of the "charity event" from the movie if given the opportunity... just saying, it's a good costume...
> 
> they also posted a video on her facebook page of them re-enacting a scene from the original movie.


Nikki and Cena really are a cute couple now aren't they?

It's just a shame that both Nikki and John are more entertaining outside the WWE and especially in that 18 second video then what the WWE allows them to be on a weekly basis on WWE TV now isn't it?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Nikki and Cena really are a cute couple now aren't they?
> 
> It's just a shame that both Nikki and John are more entertaining outside the WWE and especially in that 18 second video then what the WWE allows them to be on a weekly basis on WWE TV now isn't it?


I begrudingly say they are a good couple cause I hate thinking of him getting to be with her in the sack but whatever....

As for the use of their personalities, I agree but it isn't shocking at all. That's WWE for ya, with their boring product and character development. Rarely, if ever, letting anyone go off script and have some fun.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> I begrudingly say they are a good couple cause I hate thinking of him getting to be with her in the sack but whatever....
> 
> As for the use of their personalities, I agree but it isn't shocking at all. That's WWE for ya, with their boring product and character development. Rarely, if ever, letting anyone go off script and have some fun.


Oh trust me I feel the same way that you do as well buddy but like it or not Cena owns the key to both Nikki's heart, body and soul and if their both happy together so be it. It's not like either one of us actually have a shot with her anyway.

Which is why the product is unwatchable at this point.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Oh trust me I feel the same way that you do as well buddy but like it or not Cena owns the key to both Nikki's heart, body and soul and if their both happy together so be it. It's not like either one of us actually have a shot with her anyway.
> 
> Which is why the product is unwatchable at this point.


Great points and yes, the product is just awful. Lowest point in years. I have resorted to recording RAW each week so that I can fast forward through at least the half of the show that is unwatchable. Saves a lot of time.

Smackdown is a lost hope. And any PPV not named WrestleMania, SummerSlam or Royal Rumble isn't even worth the $9.99.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Great points and yes, the product is just awful. Lowest point in years. I have resorted to recording RAW each week so that I can fast forward through at least the half of the show that is unwatchable. Saves a lot of time.
> 
> Smackdown is a lost hope. And any PPV not named WrestleMania, SummerSlam or Royal Rumble isn't even worth the $9.99.


I can only stomach 15 minutes of Raw before I turn it off and go watch something else.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Wow im not playing anything i gave my opinion on your post is all i disagree with you oh wait forgot not allow to disagree when it comes to Nikki. Also yeah since it about Nikki it in the Nikki thread.


Your opinion though was just to laugh at the idea of Nikki having worked hard. You're just happily rocking that asinine indy fanboy opinion that Nikki hasn't worked hard and hasn't improved at all because models turned wrestlers cant improve right...even though the Diva GOAT is a model turned wrestler...



MERPER said:


> To lighten up the topic, if anyone follows Nikki on instagram... her and Cena went out on Halloween as the Dumb & Dumber guys in the blue and orange tuxedos...
> 
> and I gotta say it's scary how well Nikki pulled off the "guy" look... NO, this is not a knock on Nikki in any ways as I'd still quickly rip that tuxedo off her and bang her on the floor in the middle of the "charity event" from the movie if given the opportunity... just saying, it's a good costume...
> 
> they also posted a video on her facebook page of them re-enacting a scene from the original movie.


That video of theres was brilliant. They do seem like a great couple.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Your opinion though was just to laugh at the idea of Nikki having worked hard. You're just happily rocking that asinine indy fanboy opinion that Nikki hasn't worked hard and hasn't improved at all because models turned wrestlers cant improve right...even though the Diva GOAT is a model turned wrestler...


Wow i am not considering im a TRISH fan and KELLY KELLY and AMANDA SACS fan and others too. I believe Nikki improved but not to a great deal and should be further in the ring after 8 years. So invalid points about me being a indie fan boy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Nikki has improved but as Torrie/Trish Lover said she should be further along after 8 years in the business. Look at Dana Brooke shes already on Nikki's level after a couple months down in NXT. When she had her first match in NXT she was a little rough around the edges and pretty green and months later shes come a long ways. It took Nikki nearly 8 years to get pretty good in the ring, it just took Dana less than a year.

Look at Trish, yeah she was a model turned wrestler but just about a year or so after debuting she was already becoming the top diva and getting better in the ring. Whereas with Nikki it seems like it took her like 7 or 8 years to finally get good in the ring.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I think there are 2 different Nikki's.

I don't think anyone is denying she was terrible in her first run with the company, the entire time. 

But since her return in 2013, until now.... a span of 2 years... she's turned it around and done a complete 180.

Is she the best in the business? No. Are others still better? Sure. But she's a joy to watch now, there is no problem with her matches. I'd even argue she is better than Charlotte.

Also, I don't think anyone is comparing her to Trish, so I am not sure why that's even brought into the equation. Trish and Lita were both better than even modern Nikki. 

But Nikki is far better than many divas of that generation, including: Torrie, Dawn Marie, Stacy Keibler and several others who weren't even good enough for me to remember.

In addition, comparing her to NXT girls is a bit unfair. It's a new generation of wrestlers overall, especially women, who began training from a very young age and practicing their skills and had a place like NXT to fine-tune themselves.

As far as current Divas go I'd put Nikki 2nd or 3rd in terms of in-ring skill. Behind Paige for sure and probably behind Sasha Banks (though WWE hasn't given Sasha nearly enough time in singles competition to really make a qualified opinion about her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Wow i am not considering im a TRISH fan and KELLY KELLY and AMANDA SACS fan and others too. I believe Nikki improved but not to a great deal and should be further in the ring after 8 years. So invalid points about me being a indie fan boy.





SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Nikki has improved but as Torrie/Trish Lover said she should be further along after 8 years in the business. Look at Dana Brooke shes already on Nikki's level after a couple months down in NXT. When she had her first match in NXT she was a little rough around the edges and pretty green and months later shes come a long ways. It took Nikki nearly 8 years to get pretty good in the ring, it just took Dana less than a year.
> 
> Look at Trish, yeah she was a model turned wrestler but just about a year or so after debuting she was already becoming the top diva and getting better in the ring. Whereas with Nikki it seems like it took her like 7 or 8 years to finally get good in the ring.


In her first run she was clearly just happy to be on TV and making money and WWE just focused on the twin magic thing and didn't allow either Bella to ever develop past that. There was no incentive for them to improve at all. Since returning both Bellas have worked hard, but Nikki in particular has worked harder and become a lot better. And Dana Brooke isn't on Nikkis level, I know the popular thing is to act like Nikki is still complete trash but she's easily one of the best Divas WWE have. Very few women are as good as her or better on the mic and she more than holds her own in the ring and is superior to the likes of Charlotte.

Now lets go the Paige thread and talk about how annoying she is and how she looks like she'd be very dirty.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> In her first run she was clearly just happy to be on TV and making money and WWE just focused on the twin magic thing and didn't allow either Bella to ever develop past that. There was no incentive for them to improve at all. Since returning both Bellas have worked hard, but Nikki in particular has worked harder and become a lot better. And Dana Brooke isn't on Nikkis level, I know the popular thing is to act like Nikki is still complete trash but she's easily one of the best Divas WWE have. Very few women are as good as her or better on the mic and she more than holds her own in the ring and is superior to the likes of Charlotte.
> 
> Now lets go the Paige thread and talk about how annoying she is and how she looks like she'd be very dirty.


Always defending Nikki I see and not allowing anyone to disagree with you. Not letting Bellas develop? They was in FCW for crying out loud so don't give that excuse. Nikki average on the mic and in the ring but don't expect you to believe that which is fine. No one want to act like Nikki.

Go talfk about Paige we will agree to disagree on that also.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Song kinda sucks but it's my favorite music video


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like Nikki won't be on TV for a while.

She tweeted this:

Injuries can only keep u down 4 a little bit. Time 2 get stronger & STAY FEARLESS! #FearlessNikki 


seems "convenient" as it happened simultaneously with Cena taking a hiatus for a couple months...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Looks like Nikki won't be on TV for a while.
> 
> She tweeted this:
> 
> ...


Doubtful considering that this is the same woman that still hasn't gotten her tooth replaced yet that she lost 2 years ago.

I hate speculating at this point but I think both Nikki and John are more banged up then either of them are letting on. I mean really how often does Cena of all people take breaks?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Doubtful considering that this is the same woman that still hasn't gotten her tooth replaced yet that she lost 2 years ago.
> 
> I hate speculating at this point but I think both Nikki and John are more banged up then either of them are letting on. I mean really how often does Cena of all people take breaks?


It's a tooth, if it doesn't impact her smile and nobody can see it (for instance, I never knew she was missing one)... does it really matter much?

I would agree Cena needed time off and has earned it. And I'm not saying Nikki hasn't earned hers.... she's gone at it pretty hard for the last 15 months. 

It just looks too coincidental that suddenly she's hurt and gets to be off with him.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> It's a tooth, if it doesn't impact her smile and nobody can see it (for instance, I never knew she was missing one)... does it really matter much?
> 
> I would agree Cena needed time off and has earned it. And I'm not saying Nikki hasn't earned hers.... she's gone at it pretty hard for the last 15 months.
> 
> It just looks too coincidental that suddenly she's hurt and gets to be off with him.


No but it does show how tough Nikki is not to mention that she was injured for like 2/3's of her title reign as well.

I know it looks coincidental but again like I said she was injured for most of her title reign and probably needed the time off to heal from those nagging injuries as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


She's so naturally gorgeous. She really doesn't need makeup. <3


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

She looks so much better without all the make-up.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Monday's feel so empty right now knowing we won't be seeing Nikki on RAW.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

With the awful terror attacks in France, didn't even occur to me until just now that Nikki, Brie and their grandmother are there doing a European vacation...

their brother tweeted to say they are all ok... but I guess they are staying in a hotel 15 minutes from the center of the attacks...

pretty freaking scary, I'd imagine... goes without saying, happy they are ok... and thoughts and prayers to all those impacted by today's awful events


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

chemical said:


> She's so naturally gorgeous. She really doesn't need makeup. <3


She really is such a beautiful woman.



ShadowKiller said:


> She looks so much better without all the make-up.


So true, she overdoes the makeup at times, and red lipstick doesn't suit her that well. But all the Divas overdo the makeup on HD TV.



MERPER said:


> Monday's feel so empty right now knowing we won't be seeing Nikki on RAW.


Miss that ass every Monday...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> With the awful terror attacks in France, didn't even occur to me until just now that Nikki, Brie and their grandmother are there doing a European vacation...
> 
> their brother tweeted to say they are all ok... but I guess they are staying in a hotel 15 minutes from the center of the attacks...
> 
> pretty freaking scary, I'd imagine... goes without saying, happy they are ok... and thoughts and prayers to all those impacted by today's awful events


Side note to this, but wrestling fans really know how to be the scum of the earth, there's actually been people going on the Bellas Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/etc and saying they hope they were killed in Paris. Fucking beyond pathetic, and you just know the people posting that shit are the sort of mooks who think they're "real wrestling fans" when all they are is scum and trying to celebrate some horrific killings.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> Side note to this, but wrestling fans really know how to be the scum of the earth, there's actually been people going on the Bellas Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/etc and saying they hope they were killed in Paris. Fucking beyond pathetic, and you just know the people posting that shit are the sort of mooks who think they're "real wrestling fans" when all they are is scum and trying to celebrate some horrific killings.


_*And it's those fans that will do it cause I seen it happen a million times over the years. Those fans will get karma on therm. The Bella Twins didn't do jack shit but perform the best the can and those fans can go where the sun doesn't shine. I am thankful that The Bella Twins and their family are fine because I would be hurt in the mind and heart if they were hurt. *_


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Side note to this, but wrestling fans really know how to be the scum of the earth, there's actually been people going on the Bellas Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/etc and saying they hope they were killed in Paris. Fucking beyond pathetic, and you just know the people posting that shit are the sort of mooks who think they're "real wrestling fans" when all they are is scum and trying to celebrate some horrific killings.


This is honestly disgusting. It's not even about wrestling fans or not, this is sick from a basic human level.

Anyone will say anything on the internet with a computer and thousands of miles separating them, they'd never say it to a person's face.

But it's also sad how often people can wish death on other people. How little everyone values life. And not to get overly political but it's particularly frightening in the world of terror and gun violence we live in today because you never know which nut who will so easily say that stuff would actually act on their thoughts.

Truthfully, if comments were that bad I'd hope Nikki and Brie would contact some law enforcement to step in and try tracking down those who sent them. And if they said they didn't feel safe performing anymore or didn't care to perform for such awful people, I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So glad to hear that Nikki and her family are all safe. When I heard about the attacks, the first I thought of was Nikki and her family cuz I seen pictures of them in Paris this morning. But good to see JJ tweeted and know they are all safe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> This is honestly disgusting. It's not even about wrestling fans or not, this is sick from a basic human level.
> 
> Anyone will say anything on the internet with a computer and thousands of miles separating them, they'd never say it to a person's face.
> 
> ...


Its beyond disturbing that there are people who wish death upon others because of basically a role they play on a TV show.

On a happier note:








Need that ass back on TV pronto.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

So, I watched Trainwreck (the Amy Schumer movie last night) and got me thinking about a double standard in WWE.

In the movie, if you don't know, Cena has a scene where he shows everything but his dick. Full butt, completely nude, for several seconds. Also was in a fairly realistic sex scene (not like explicit, but realistic) And WWE obviously had no issue with that.

But a woman like Nikki is prohibited from doing Playboy if she chose and I am sure they wouldn't let her do a sex scene in a movie or briefly show her completely nude butt.

Seems like a really big double standard for men and women in the company.

Also, Rodgers-- the gif that is your avatar... do you have that in bigger size? If so, would you mind posting a link or the gif itself? Looks good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Also, Rodgers-- the gif that is your avatar... do you have that in bigger size? If so, would you mind posting a link or the gif itself? Looks good.


Co-Signed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I heard Nikki ain't returning to January. So unfortunately no ass or boobs till then .


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> Side note to this, but wrestling fans really know how to be the scum of the earth, there's actually been people going on the Bellas Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/etc and saying they hope they were killed in Paris. Fucking beyond pathetic, and you just know the people posting that shit are the sort of mooks who think they're "real wrestling fans" when all they are is scum and trying to celebrate some horrific killings.


Well you said it yourself that there are a lot of scumbag in this world and hopefully they get what's coming to them in the future which is karma.

It's beyond sad knowing that there are fans like that out there to begin with. I mean how would Cena, Bryan, Johnny and especially Brie's lovely dog Josie feel about never seeing there love ones again? Those fans should really be disgusted and ashamed to call themselves human beings to begin with in my opinion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I heard Nikki ain't returning to January. So unfortunately no ass or boobs till then .


No reason to watch WWE basically then...

The mamaries...I mean memories


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ agree with you, no reason to watch for me... and then with that awful new ring gear who knows how much we'll get to see when she is back...

we're going to have to post "oldies but goodies" or be on the look out for any gifs/pics we've never seen before between now and then....

Like Rodgers' avatar gif... never saw that before


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone heard of the pornstar Spicy J? She does a lesbian flick with Diamond Kitty, and she looks A LITTLE like Nikki imo.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

King-of-the-World said:


> Anyone heard of the pornstar Spicy J? She does a lesbian flick with Diamond Kitty, and she looks A LITTLE like Nikki imo.


I just looked this up and I think it's a ridiculous reach. this "spicy J" chick isn't pretty, has nasty tattoos, is basically fat and has an ass 8 times the size of Nikki's... but hey whatever helps you sleep at night..


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

MERPER said:


> I just looked this up and I think it's a ridiculous reach. this "spicy J" chick isn't pretty, has nasty tattoos, is basically fat and has an ass 8 times the size of Nikki's... but hey whatever helps you sleep at night..


In pictures I don't think she does, but in the clip I mentioned with her hair tied back I thought she did. Not my type of thing personally, but thought it was worth mentioning!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers-- any luck on that gif?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Rodgers-- any luck on that gif?


Which gif are you talking about?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Which gif are you talking about?


The one that you made your avatar. Of Nikki.

I have never seen it before. Wasn't sure if you had a link to its original source or a bigger version you could share...

Thanks


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Co-Signed.


Oh sorry. I didn't see this till now.



MERPER said:


> The one that you made your avatar. Of Nikki.
> 
> I have never seen it before. Wasn't sure if you had a link to its original source or a bigger version you could share...
> 
> Thanks


Oh lol. It came from an episode of Smackdown last month. It's at the last 10 seconds of the video. 






I'll see if I can make this gif look bigger without it looking grainy.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ ok thanks


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

@MERPER @EvaMaryse


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ haha nice, thanks buddy... much appreciated @Rodgers


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> @MERPER @EvaMaryse


Seriously she is literally perfect!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

WWE Diva Nikki Bella is currently out of action as she rests a number of nagging injuries, including bulging discs in her neck.

WZ Daily regular Ryan Satin of ProWrestlingSheet.com is reporting Nikki is trying to avoid surgery to fix the bulging discs in her neck, and ProWrestlingSheet is also reporting the injury could have ended her career.

The report adds the bulging discs were pushing on Nikki’s spinal cord, creating extra fluid in her nervous system, which means taking another bump in the ring could have resulted in paralysis. You can read more details on Nikki’s current condition by clicking on the above link.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

@SonOfAnarchy91 that first photo of them with the yellow truck... what is that from? Any video with that? Looks like it could potentially be pretty hot.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

MERPER said:


> @SonOfAnarchy91 that first photo of them with the yellow truck... what is that from? Any video with that? Looks like it could potentially be pretty hot.


At first I thought it must have been for one of the SummerSlams but I think its just a random photo shoot they did more of them here:

http://bella-twins.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=21

The one I posted was the one I thought was the best lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> At first I thought it must have been for one of the SummerSlams but I think its just a random photo shoot they did more of them here:
> 
> The one I posted was the one I thought was the best lol.


Thanks man. Definitely could have been a hotter shoot overall.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome that she replied to this :lol


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Agree Rodgers that is pretty cool.

I love how she acknowledges and clearly knows that she has big lovely tits and men want to see them...

I hate how she will never show them and accepts WWE's desire to hide them


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Nikki!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI :hb


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, Nikki! She's so fucking cute in that Pikachu onesie. :mark:

God, I love her.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone have the ability to grab this gif: pic.twitter.com/5yBWcDcZzM

Or does anyone already have it and could share on here?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Anyone have the ability to grab this gif: pic.twitter.com/5yBWcDcZzM
> 
> Or does anyone already have it and could share on here?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome @Rodgers great stuff!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

God, I hate her new ring gear with a passion


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


>


She's easily one of the hottest divas ever! :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best Ass on the main roster . Although I agree don't like her new attire. Maybe WWE are wanting her to hide the goods. As its not PG, if that's the case then screw you wwe lol.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God I miss her. She needs to come asap. We need more gifs damn it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> God I miss her. She needs to come asap. We need more gifs damn it.


WWE just isn't the same without her.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Come back to wwe now!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Divas Division kinda sucks without Nikki around,just the same thing every week.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The truth for me is that each week seeing Nikki strut her assets and the twins became a highlight of RAW and with her gone it's one less thing to look forward to.

Combined with the product overall being awful right now and it really sucks.

Can't wait for her to return... and hopefully with the old ring gear and not the new crap they debuted right before she left.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki needs to come back ASAP. Paige and Charlotte is just so damn boring. I'm looking forward to see what they do with her when she returns though. I doubt she'll get another chance for the title with the NXT divas taking over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

To be fair Paige is the most exciting thing about the divas atm. While Nikki is great to look at. I am glad the nxt divas are taking over, they are the future after all. But yes Need more Nikki


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips5 :yoda :rodgers3 :banderas


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I miss Nikki so bad. Jesus Christ.

I can't deal with WWE without her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its actually worrying how little I care about the WWE as a whole with no Nikki around.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its actually worrying how little I care about the WWE as a whole with no Nikki around.


Same here actually.

Granted, it could just be the product overall is so awful right now that because one of our favorite parts of it is gone, it makes it feel like that.

I mean if it was Attitude Era, while I'd still miss her, there'd be plenty of action and great things (not to mention hot divas) to make me still enjoy it.

But her being gone is like the rotten cherry on top of a melted Sundae.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Same here actually.
> 
> Granted, it could just be the product overall is so awful right now that because one of our favorite parts of it is gone, it makes it feel like that.
> 
> ...


Honestly when I stop and think about it Nikki is the only full time wrestler I really care about. Everyone else I'm a fan of is either part time or just get jobbed out to Vince/HHH's chosen few over and over again. No Nikki really sucks, even The Rock leaving wasn't this big a blow, though WWE had much better booking back then to soften the blow.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Started to mark out when I saw this commercial last night. I know its only a commercial but damn it was nice to see Nikki on TV again. Please come back soon :mj2.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I miss that ass too haha. But she ain't the only reason I watched. She's good to look at it, shes a bonus. And I miss her, but I still have reasons to watch. Her returning well just enhance that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nikki said on instagram today that she'll know in a little over a week how much longer she has to be out for.

So, at least no RAW this coming week and then I am assuming a few more weeks after that.

Best guess is she is back early-to-mid January.... not coincidentally timing up with Cena's return


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I hope she at least comes back for the Slammy awards when she wins best diva. She has to win right? I'll be pissed if she loses to Charlotte.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

MERPER said:


> Nikki said on instagram today that she'll know in a little over a week how much longer she has to be out for.
> 
> So, at least no RAW this coming week and then I am assuming a few more weeks after that.
> 
> Best guess is she is back early-to-mid January.... not coincidentally timing up with Cena's return


Well they will tour India in 2016 January and they are advertising Charlotte vs Nikki Bella so I think she will be back before that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Always worth another watch:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really need my Nikki fix. Gone back and watched most of promos/segments during her Brie feud and all the hate she got around that time in particular is absurd, she was knocking it out of the park on the mic. 

Oh and to state the obvious but I just have to say, Nikki is stupidly hot, like impossibly so, ridiculously gorgeous. I cant put it into words how fine she is.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Any one have a gif from this match, sort of 2:08 onwards?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Why this is so inactive compared to my first seen. 

Anyway how long break she get. I wonder what's she and Cena doing right now.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cena is filming movies


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Why this is so inactive compared to my first seen.
> 
> Anyway how long break she get. I wonder what's she and Cena doing right now.


It's so inactive because she hasn't been around due to her injury.

She said on instagram a week ago that this past Monday she had a doctor appointment and would know how much longer she had to be out.

Truth be told, I'd be surprised if she wasn't at RAW next week to at least receive her Slammy for 2015 Diva of the Year. Or, should she somehow lose it to Charlotte, start a rivalry up again for a future rematch.

Cena has been doing movies and TV shows and Nikki has been his arm candy on the red carpet and... I am sure they're having plenty of sex.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please come back for the Slammys. I miss Nikki so much :mj2.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Please come back for the Slammys. I miss Nikki so much :mj2.


If she's not there I feel like it would be really bad booking by WWE.

I mean she doesn't have to wrestle or do anything physical.

Option 1: She wins for diva of the year, comes out in something sexy, does the booty thing, accepts it and gives a speech. gets interrupted by charlotte and sets up a feud when she returns.

Option 2: Charlotte somehow wins it and Nikki comes out and makes a big deal out of not winning it, setting up the feud.

She has to do NOTHING physical and her appearance and reaction from the crowd would be well worth it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah hopefully she's back for the Slammys to take the award. I can see WWE just giving it to Paige or Charlotte though even though Nikki's year is unrivaled.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Yeah hopefully she's back for the Slammys to take the award. I can see WWE just giving it to Paige or Charlotte though even though Nikki's year is unrivaled.


If they do that, it will be too obvious that fan voting doesn't matter. 

Charlotte is the only other choice and she isn't nearly as popular on social media as Nikki is.

In terms of fan votes and the year Nikki had there is no realistic chance anyone but her wins. If WWE gives it to Charlotte it means they control the awards and fans have zero realistic say in them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> If they do that, it will be too obvious that fan voting doesn't matter.
> 
> Charlotte is the only other choice and she isn't nearly as popular on social media as Nikki is.
> 
> In terms of fan votes and the year Nikki had there is no realistic chance anyone but her wins. If WWE gives it to Charlotte it means they control the awards and fans have zero realistic say in them.


Yeah Nikki has to win it, in WWE no one else comes close to having the year she's had.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

For me its between Nikki and Paige. They are the most popular with casuals and on social media. Both had a great year. Either all would be deserving. I know majority picking Sasha. But other then NXT, I don't think she deserves it simply as her elevation to the main roster has been crap tbh.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry but Paige did nothing this year for her to win a Slammy. Yeah she's had a ton of title matches this year but she lost them all. Plus she was jobbing and lost every match for like 2-3 months. Only obvious winner here is Nikki.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Sorry but Paige did nothing this year to win a Slammy. Yeah she's had a ton of title matches this year but she lost them all. Plus she was jobbing and lost every match for like 2-3 months. Only obvious winner here is Nikki.


I hope to see the Queen return on RAW. I loved her match with _Ricki Flair_ Charlotte. Given how the "Divas Revolution" angle turned out, Nikki did the most with what she was given.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Only interesting thing Paige did this year was buy a push-up bra.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Silent Alarm said:


> Only interesting thing Paige did this year was buy a push-up bra.


This and talk shit about a dead heroin addict.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont see how Nikki cant win realistically. Paige has largely done nothing this year accomplishment wise and been pretty cringy at times (most pro wrestlers are) and Charlotte has just been Womens Champ for a couple of months in a cringe worthy feud with Paige.

Nikki broke records, looked damn fine while doing it and beat all challengers...which was basically just Paige over and over and over again.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol go into Paige or Sasha thread. And replace Nikki with them and you get the same posts. Just saying. Wasen't Paiges fault or Nikkis fault their matches were so poorly booked. Yeah Nikki broke the record, good or bad. I think Paige has done a ton for WWE outside the ring, this year. I tend to agree Nikki should win it she had an amazing year. I just think Paige is huge on social media and with casuals. But hey this prob won't matter Sasha well prob win it haha.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I noticed Brie and Nikki threads have difference permanent posters here. So people on here are just a fans of Nikki and not Brie lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pummy said:


> I noticed Brie and Nikki threads have difference permanent posters here. So people on here are just a fans of Nikki and not Brie lol


Brie's grown on me, she's an incredibly beautiful woman and a decent wrestler. But she's overshadowed in every way by Nikki who has a better ass, better tits, better body in general, better ring gear, better mic skills, better in ring skills. Poor Brie.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed Brie and Nikki threads have difference permanent posters here. So people on here are just a fans of Nikki and not Brie lol
> ...


Well Just strage for me coz I believe Bellas fans usually love both. She grown on me too ever since she inherited some of DB movesets. People say she used her husband to get over but I don't see how it was problem if it made you look better.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Sorry but Paige did nothing this year for her to win a Slammy. Yeah she's had a ton of title matches this year but she lost them all. Plus she was jobbing and lost every match for like 2-3 months. Only obvious winner here is Nikki.


Exactly. The year Nikki (both the Bellas actually) won, it arguably should've gone to AJ. But 2015 was ALL Nikki's year... and Paige got it? WWE are SO out of touch, even with their own damn product smh


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Exactly. The year Nikki (both the Bellas actually) won, it arguably should've gone to AJ. But 2015 was ALL Nikki's year... and Paige got it? WWE are SO out of touch, even with their own damn product smh


No, Paige didn't win. We are speculating and someone said it should be Paige and the reply you quoted is saying no way.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Brie's grown on me, she's an incredibly beautiful woman and a decent wrestler. But she's overshadowed in every way by Nikki who has a better ass, better tits, better body in general, better ring gear, better mic skills, better in ring skills. Poor Brie.


I agree 100% with this. Couldn't have said it better myself. Brie is sensationally beautiful. I actually think she has a prettier face than Nikki, but she just does nothing for me in any other aspect. She's not "Sexy" and I find her annoying both on the mic and on Total Divas. And she is terrible in the ring. She just didn't get better like Nikki did.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

MERPER said:


> No, Paige didn't win. We are speculating and someone said it should be Paige and the reply you quoted is saying no way.


Oh ok I don't follow WWE that closely much anymore. I just check forums and stuff. Cus I was about to say WWE got me fucked up lol. I mean they still do but w/e


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Oh ok I don't follow WWE that closely much anymore. I just check forums and stuff. Cus I was about to say WWE got me fucked up lol. I mean they still do but w/e


Yeah, the awards are Monday night on RAW. And yes, Nikki had better win it this year or there's going to be some seriously (and legitimately) angry people.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Slammy awards for Divas of the year having wrong winner since 2011 in my opinion. Wouldn't be surprised if it gone wrong another year(not saying who deserves in more this year at the moment)


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Can confirm via the tweet Nikki just sent she is in Minneapolis for RAW tomorrow and the Slammy Awards.

No idea if this means she's been cleared for action/contact or if she's just there to receive it/start a new feud.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Can confirm via the tweet Nikki just sent she is in Minneapolis for RAW tomorrow and the Slammy Awards.
> 
> No idea if this means she's been cleared for action/contact or if she's just there to receive it/start a new feud.


Thank god :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think Nikki deserves Diva of the year overall tbh. She was the best worker all year. I still think Paige deserves credit for what she has done for WWE outside of the ring, and I Generally enjoy her work in the ring too. But this year Nikki for me. Miss those boobs lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So apparently it has been confirmed Nikki has been spotted in the area. And is scheduled to make an apperence on Raw. TO promote Total Divas, or take out Diva of the year. I am not sure.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Now have a reason to watch Raw.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> So apparently it has been confirmed Nikki has been spotted in the area. And is scheduled to make an apperence on Raw. TO promote Total Divas, or take out Diva of the year. I am not sure.


There was really no need to "confirm it." She tweeted a photo in her hotel room last night that she will be at RAW to hopefully receive Diva of the Year. That was all the confirmation that was needed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ Okay mr know it all. I was just saying it has been confirmed she is scheduled for raw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CONGRATS NIKKI!!! What an amazing year. Longest reigning Divas champ. Diva of the Year. Rolling Stone Diva of the Year. PWI #1 Female wrestler. You deserve it :bow


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> CONGRATS NIKKI!!! What an amazing year. Longest reigning Divas champ. Diva of the Year. Rolling Stone Diva of the Year. PWI #1 Female wrestler. You deserve it :bow


*This thread was made a year ago too, what a coincidence.

Congratulations Nikki Bella, you earned it.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn she looks so fine :yoda :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Damn she looks so fine :yoda :banderas


Talk about dressed to kill. Man that woman is sexy screw the detractors that woman is stacked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> CONGRATS NIKKI!!! What an amazing year. Longest reigning Divas champ. Diva of the Year. Rolling Stone Diva of the Year. PWI #1 Female wrestler. You deserve it :bow


Truly an amazing year for Nikki. She's achieved a lot this year. And I have to say I love how this year unlike when she previously won, not only does she deserve it this year but its just her. No slight to Brie but its great to see Nikki Bella herself recognized as Diva Of The Year rather than it being THE Bella Twins.



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>





Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Damn she looks so fine :yoda :banderas


Requoted so everyone can see that sexiness again.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Talk about dressed to kill. Man that woman is sexy screw the detractors that woman is stacked.


So true.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I literally shed tears when Nikki won the Slammy. She deserves it more than anyone else this past year. She's done so much and acquired so many accolades that it's fucking nuts.

She's beautiful, sexy, charitable (in more ways than one  ), one hell of a performer, and is seriously the best Diva in a very, very long time. :mark:

She's my girl and I love her.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Props to [USER]Nikki's Jingle Bellas[/USER]










So goddamn beautiful... :wall




Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


>


QUEEN :tucky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Props to [USER]Nikki's Jingle Bellas[/USER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of Rollins fans always hated the idea of it because its a Bella but I gotta say a Nikki/Rollins pairing could be really, really good, and I cant stand Rollins.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

chemical said:


> I literally shed tears when Nikki won the Slammy. She deserves it more than anyone else this past year. She's done so much and acquired so many accolades that it's fucking nuts.
> 
> She's beautiful, sexy, charitable (in more ways than one  ), one hell of a performer, and is seriously the best Diva in a very, very long time. :mark:
> 
> She's my girl and I love her.


Your post sort of waste the whole thing.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Thrilled she won it.

Also thrilled with what she was wearing, what a dress.

Granted, I wonder if it was partially inspired by WWE's "no more Nikki cleavage policy" since it obviously covered the skin up entirely.

Also, damn the camera man for cutting off her booty as she walked away to the back with Paige.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

jcagnee said:


> Props to [USER]Nikki's Jingle Bellas[/USER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me crazy but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if something was going on between those two.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2013)

smoking hot! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Call me crazy but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if something was going on between those two.


ya know, it's funny, when i first saw the photo and saw how she's holding his hand i thought the same thing...

granted she is madly in love with Cena it seems and even sent a tweet out tonight about the only way this year could be better is if he proposed to her...

but yeah, the holding of his hand as it's around her is interesting


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

An absolute goddess.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think Nikki and Seth would great together. Nikki/Seth/Cena would be a great story imo. It would be way better then that Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer crap.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Your post sort of waste the whole thing.


...what? :serious:


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> ya know, it's funny, when i first saw the photo and saw how she's holding his hand i thought the same thing...
> 
> granted she is madly in love with Cena it seems and even sent a tweet out tonight about the only way this year could be better is if he proposed to her...
> 
> but yeah, the holding of his hand as it's around her is interesting


If I was in Cena's shoes and my girlfriend was holding hands "intimately" with a guy that broke my nose I'd break up with her.

Then again I think Cena and Nikki's relationship is nothing more then a work for Total Divas at this point anyway.



Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> I think Nikki and Seth would great together. Nikki/Seth/Cena would be a great story imo. It would be way better then that Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer crap.


This is the WWE we're talking about here. They haven't written a decent love story since Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


>


I had no idea there was a whore award. A whoreward, if you will.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> I think Nikki and Seth would great together. Nikki/Seth/Cena would be a great story imo. It would be way better then that Rusev/Ziggler/Lana/Summer crap.


If only. They could be the new Sherri/Shawn.

Nikki looked damn good last night.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AT&T Stadium said:


> I had no idea there was a whore award. A whoreward, if you will.


Yeah okay. It's no different from her or any other diva coming out in their ring gear.

ut


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

YESSS :whoo :kobe4


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

AT&T Stadium said:


> I had no idea there was a whore award. A whoreward, if you will.


Nice comment from a sexist pig full of jealousy that he can't get a woman like her so he comes on a forum to say something he'd never say anywhere but rom behind a computer screen to bring her down and make himself feel better.

Pathetic scumbag.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AT&T Stadium said:


> I had no idea there was a whore award. A whoreward, if you will.


What exactly makes her a whore?

So ridiculous how wrestling fans seem to think anyone who's a model turned wrestler is a whore but anyone who started out on the indys as a virgin saint.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> What exactly makes her a whore?
> 
> So ridiculous how wrestling fans seem to think anyone who's a model turned wrestler is a whore but anyone who started out on the indys as a virgin saint.


I'm sure he'd throw out there how she "Slept her way to the top"... and how she has slept with Ziggler (they dated) and Cena (dating)... and he probably believes the few recent posts that there's actually something going on with her and Rollins.

So, he assumes she's slept with every male wrestler in history. Which, even if she did, it would still be a sexist comment. Women sleeps with multiple men= whore. Man sleeps with multiple women- Coolest dude ever! That's the sexist way of viewing things, right?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

chemical said:


> ...what? :serious:


She is hot as Hell but that's it. The rest is just fanboyish stuff.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> She is hot as Hell but that's it. The rest is just fanboyish stuff.


Um, there's nothing wrong with being a fan of someone. :shrug


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

AT&T Stadium said:


> I had no idea there was a whore award. A whoreward, if you will.


So, being with the same guy for almost 4 years makes you a whore?

Wow, I didn't know that. I'll update my definition list. :shrug


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> She is hot as Hell but that's it. The rest is just fanboyish stuff.


I can't agree with this other than the hot as hell part.

I couldn't stand the Bella Twins prior to their return and will agree with anyone that they didn't belong in the ring.

Problem is Brie still doesn't, but Nikki is actually good in the ring now.

Realistically, no she's not the best in the division at the moment. I think Paige, Sasha Banks, Natalya and one can argue Naomi are all better. But Nikki's matches aren't unwatchable anymore. They are entertaining and she is far from where she started off in the business and I applaud the hard work she put in to make herself a good wrestler. 

Denying her improvement and the fact she's somewhere in the top-5 in the division is just complete blind hatred.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Paige is okay but very overrated. 

Becky hasn't done anything yet that impresses me. 

Charlotte isn't nothing special. Nikki had to carry her in all of their matches.

Naomi almost ended Paige's career once or twice by dropping her on her head. 

I like Brie but she just isn't very good lol.

So I'd say Sasha Banks is the best in ring right now.

Nikki is the 2nd best right now in ring and the best on the mic right now imo. There's not another diva that comes close to Nikki on the mic.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

chemical said:


> Um, there's nothing wrong with being a fan of someone. :shrug


But isn't this wrestling though? Shouldn't we admire excellence in the profession of wrestling? 

It's one thing to find someone hot. But if the skills are average at best....


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MERPER said:


> I can't agree with this other than the hot as hell part.
> 
> I couldn't stand the Bella Twins prior to their return and will agree with anyone that they didn't belong in the ring.
> 
> ...


I'll give her props that yea she has improved. 

But she exist, she's a big star cause she is uber attractive. Let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I'll give her props that yea she has improved.
> 
> But she exist, she's a big star cause she is uber attractive. Let's not kid ourselves.


You can say that about 95% of the women WWE has employed. 

Other than Tamina and Natalya, not one diva in the division is employed solely based on her in-ring skill. 

Their level of attraction and being eye candy for the male audience is a HUGE part of why they are employed.

I don't quite understand why she should be ridiculed or viewed negatively for being attractive and using that to her advantage. All women, if they have the goods, should utilize them however they see fit to make their life better.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Marysemas said:


> What exactly makes her a whore?
> 
> So ridiculous how wrestling fans seem to think anyone who's a model turned wrestler is a whore but anyone who started out on the indys as a virgin saint.


Well if any of the rumors about her are true, then she is. The fact she's with Cena is just the icing on the cake. I like how you randomly just assume I'm comparing her with anybody or are holding her up to some other woman's standard(s). I'm not. She's a whore.

To the poster who called me sexist. You're damn right. Bitches are not shit but hos and tricks.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Well if any of the rumors about her are true, then she is. The fact she's with Cena is just the icing on the cake. I like how you randomly just assume I'm comparing her with anybody or are holding her up to some other woman's standard(s). I'm not. She's a whore.
> 
> To the poster who called me sexist. You're damn right. Bitches are not shit but hos and tricks.


I called you a sexist and that's nothing to be proud of. The fact that you seem to take pride in your horrific views on women make you a real P.O.S. I sincerely hope you never have a girlfriend or get married, you'd obviously abuse a woman since you're an awful person.

But, please enlighten us all and tell us what "rumors" you know of?

She dated Dolph Ziggler and was married years and years ago. What else do you know of? 

And regardless of what B.S. you'll say, a woman is entitled to do what she wants when she wants to do it. If she wants to sleep with hundreds of men for whatever reason, she can do it. That doesn't make her a whore, it makes her a person who has fun having sex.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I can't agree with this other than the hot as hell part.
> 
> I couldn't stand the Bella Twins prior to their return and will agree with anyone that they didn't belong in the ring.
> 
> ...


Its a shame that no matter what she does Nikki will always just be a model in many fans eyes simply because thats where she started out as and supposedly its impossible to ever improve. She's come along way to where like it or not she's one of the best female wrestlers in the WWE.



Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Paige is okay but very overrated.
> 
> Becky hasn't done anything yet that impresses me.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this. And thats the thing that makes Nikkis fanbase more bearable than most overs, most Nikki fans wont claim she's the greatest ever. She's a great female wrestler but not the greatest ever, it seems like though every other fanbase claims their wrestler is the greatest of all time and carries the entire division...specifically looking at you Paige fans.



AT&T Stadium said:


> Well if any of the rumors about her are true, then she is. The fact she's with Cena is just the icing on the cake. I like how you randomly just assume I'm comparing her with anybody or are holding her up to some other woman's standard(s). I'm not. She's a whore.
> 
> To the poster who called me sexist. You're damn right. Bitches are not shit but hos and tricks.


So she fucks random people for money?

And rumours in pro wrestling of all places? You're going to take those seriously.

I'm a huge Nikki fan and pay attention to all news about her but have never heard about her banging every man in the world.

And how is her being in a 4 year relationship icing on the cake of her being a whore? That makes zero sense.

And I wasn't so much making comparisons for you though you clearly are a sexist goof, but more pointing out the popular belief in smark fans that women who come to the WWE with no training are all sluts while women who wrassle on the indys aren't. Its a pathetic view point that many seem to have just because they mark for the indyz.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> And how is her being in a 4 year relationship icing on the cake of her being a whore? That makes zero sense.


Not only is she in a relationship for that long, she is the one who is dying to get married, have babies and start a family and it's her man who doesn't want it.

It's also her man who has rumors going around that he's been banging co-stars in some of his recent movies.

But if it's a man, he's just a stud for banging multiple women. When it's a women (maybe) screwing a lot of guys, they're a whore.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Not only is she in a relationship for that long, she is the one who is dying to get married, have babies and start a family and it's her man who doesn't want it.
> 
> It's also her man who has rumors going around that he's been banging co-stars in some of his recent movies.
> 
> But if it's a man, he's just a stud for banging multiple women. When it's a women (maybe) screwing a lot of guys, they're a whore.


What co-stars has Cena being rumoured to be banging?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> What co-stars has Cena being rumoured to be banging?


The big rumor out here right now is that he was doing Amy Schumer while filming Trainwreck. And there are other names floating around but not enough behind them to mention.

Again, just a rumor. I personally don't believe it. I don't think he's that type or stupid enough to throw away Nikki for Amy.

But, celebrities are a weird/interesting type when it comes to relationships and sex.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> The big rumor out here right now is that he was doing Amy Schumer while filming Trainwreck. And there are other names floating around but not enough behind them to mention.
> 
> Again, just a rumor. I personally don't believe it. I don't think he's that type or stupid enough to throw away Nikki for Amy.
> 
> But, celebrities are a weird/interesting type when it comes to relationships and sex.


I'd take the Amy Schumer rumour with a gain of salt myself especially when considering that fact that she's a compulsive liar that embellishes on everything in the attempt to get herself over in the media.

Besides Cena would have to be legitimately insane to throw away Nikki for an fugly bitch like Amy. :lol

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if most celebrities have open relationships myself.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd be stunned if anyone would throw away a relationship with Nikki for Amy Schumer, even if she is very funny.

But Celebs gonna celeb, so who knows.

I'd volunteer to marry Nikki!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Merry Marysemas said:


> I'd be stunned if anyone would throw away a relationship with Nikki for Amy Schumer, even if she is very funny.
> 
> But Celebs gonna celeb, so who knows.
> 
> I'd volunteer to marry Nikki!


Honestly who wouldn't volunteer to marry Nikki and give her kids?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Honestly who wouldn't volunteer to marry Nikki and give her kids?


Cena might be the only one, though recently coming out of a marriage might give him reservations about remarrying. Though that was a few years back now.

I would have put a ring on that finger long ago, I'm a Nikki fan boy though.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

To be clear, there's nothing saying he and Amy or he and any other co-star are dating or in a relationship. It's just that stupid Hollywood buzz that they "hooked up."

It's not uncommon, there's always chatter that when filming a movie or TV show these celebs bang because they're in their own little world. I'm sure it adds fuel to the fire that, in this instance, they had a sex scene in the movie in which at lease Cena was legitimately nude...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Cena might be the only one, though recently coming out of a marriage might give him reservations about remarrying. Though that was a few years back now.
> 
> I would have put a ring on that finger long ago, I'm a Nikki fan boy though.


I honestly don't think he trusts Nikki. I think that Cena's divorced screwed him up so much that he's incapable of having a proper relationship with anyone at this point because of it.

To this day I still can't get over the fact that he wouldn't take time off to deal with it instead of burying his problems in his work like he ended up doing.

But to be honest I wouldn't put a ring on Nikki either. I mean can you only imagine just how far gone she has to be after working for the WWE for 10 years? Don't me wrong Nikki's hotter then hell and I'd kill to bang her but marriage with her for me would be out of the question.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I honestly don't think he trusts Nikki. I think that Cena's divorced screwed him up so much that he's incapable of having a proper relationship with anyone at this point because of it.
> 
> To this day I still can't get over the fact that he wouldn't take time off to deal with it instead of burying his problems in his work like he ended up doing.
> 
> But to be honest I wouldn't put a ring on Nikki either. I mean can you only imagine just how far gone she has to be after working for the WWE for 10 years? Don't me wrong Nikki's hotter then hell and I'd kill to bang her but marriage with her for me would be out of the question.


Just out of curiosity, what are you implying by "how far gone she has to be?"


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are you implying by "how far gone she has to be?"


That Nikki has to be batshit insane with having to deal with Vince and Stephanie's bullshit for as long as she has.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> That Nikki has to be batshit insane with having to deal with Vince and Stephanie's bullshit for as long as she has.


so would that imply to any man or women in the industry?

I mean they all deal with the B.S. within WWE. So, I am wondering why, if you mean it that way, only she would be insane?

In addition, wouldn't another person in the company thus be the perfect person to be with since they get it better than anyone and would have more of an understanding?

I mean, if she was with a guy outside the business that is one thing. But of all people, someone you work with who understands all the issues would be the one to not care and move past them, right?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ahh man id love to marry Nikki Bella :banderas

She's my perfect woman.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> so would that imply to any man or women in the industry?
> 
> I mean they all deal with the B.S. within WWE. So, I am wondering why, if you mean it that way, only she would be insane?
> 
> ...



I think anyone who's worked for the WWE for more then 5 years on a full time basis would have to be pretty fucked up by that point having to have dealt with all the bullshit well as the horrible 300+ days a year schedule on the road.

You have a point which is why today there's so many people in the wrestling industry dating each other instead of people outside the industry.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I think anyone who's worked for the WWE for more then 5 years on a full time basis would have to be pretty fucked up by that point having to have dealt with all the bullshit well as the horrible 300+ days a year schedule on the road.
> 
> You have a point which is why today there's so many people in the wrestling industry dating each other instead of people outside the industry.


I see your point and do agree with it, but at least compared to the past generations wrestlers of today seem to get out of the business/WWE schedule and still function. On the Divas side at least Stacy, Torrie, Trish, Lita, Maryse all seem to have got out of it fine. I geuss it depends what the individual person focuses on when their working that schedule and dealing with the McMahons. The Bellas have long been about building their brand and looking out for their fans.

And who better than Cena who's worked harder than everyone else for the past decade to sympathize with over the schedule.

Anyway...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Regarding John potentially cheating on Nikki: I certainly wouldn't cheat on Nikki if I had the Im sure very fun pleasure of having her (albeit I wouldnt cheat on any woman because Im an honest man :y2j but men have thrown away reputations, careers especially political and in some cases even the chance to RULE OVER KINGDOMS all for some extra/new pussy so it wouldn't surprise me even when Amy Schumer who would be a steep downgrade imo. especially as a self-confessed slut when Nikki seems a very loyal woman. 

I mean, just look at Arnold's affair scandal and what he went from to what he cheated with.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I have no idea how any man could cheat on this 



















:sodone


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ the 2nd one there is one of my favorite all-time gifs/shots of her

and the first one shows why her ring gear was the best of all-time. I really hope they let her go back to the old stuff when she returns, the new stuff is just awful


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MERPER said:


> You can say that about 95% of the women WWE has employed.
> 
> Other than Tamina and Natalya, not one diva in the division is employed solely based on her in-ring skill.
> 
> ...


If the WWE hired the best female wrestlers or the most entertaining female wrestlers in the World, she wouldn't be there. Maybe she could be part of the show but not wrestle.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> If the WWE hired the best female wrestlers or the most entertaining female wrestlers in the World, she wouldn't be there. Maybe she could be part of the show but not wrestle.


I can't speak to whether that's the case or not because I don't follow other wrestling companies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well PWI named her #1 Female Wrestler of 2015 that includes all wrestling companies so she must be doing something right. PWI doesn't just call someone the #1 Female wrestler because they're hot.


----------



## eddie1.tv (Dec 24, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> If the WWE hired the best female wrestlers or the most entertaining female wrestlers in the World, she wouldn't be there. Maybe she could be part of the show but not wrestle.


Most of them wouldn't. Probably only Nattie and Sasha, and maybe the chick named Diva/Female wrestler of the year by 3 separate companies/publications.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


Umm yeah. Wow. Merry Christmas to all. I'd unwrap that present. I'd stuff her stocking. And so on...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Umm yeah. Wow. Merry Christmas to all. I'd unwrap that present. I'd stuff her stocking. And so on...


Id love to be under the mistletoe with dat ass


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Holy FUCK :done :done :done :done :done

I wish she twerked that booty on my face kada


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1:46-2:31 :yoda


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> 1:46-2:31 :yoda


Mere words dont do her justice.

She's the reason gifs were created.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She needs to come back to TV full time, her one off appearance just isn't enough, it feels like a tease.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pro Wrestling Sheet said:


> POSTED BY: RYAN SATIN DECEMBER 26, 2015
> WWE Diva Nikki Bella is months away from returning to the ring … Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned — and we’re told she may have hit her last “Rack Attack,” because docs say it caused the injury.
> 
> 
> ...


Have no idea if this is a reliable source or not but damn it looks like she won't be back for along time. Please get well soon :mj2.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Have no idea if this is a reliable source or not but damn it looks like she won't be back for along time. Please get well soon :mj2.


She just posted on twitter saying "Yes it's true &#55358;&#56597; End of January I will know my destiny...Till then...All I can do is...STAY FEARLESS! N"

so, at least 4 more weeks off TV until she even finds out her fate and likely well beyond that as (in best case) she'd need more rehab and in worst case surgery plus more rehab

not good.

If her career is over, I might be officially done with WWE for good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That really sucks, and I have to echo Merpers thoughts; If she has to retire or is out for ages Im probably done with WWE,not sticking around for Super Reigns squashing every single heel in the company every single night when there isn't even a glorious 5 minute window of Nikki.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Have no idea if this is a reliable source or not but damn it looks like she won't be back for along time. Please get well soon :mj2.


I hope Nikki puts her health first even if it means she has to end her professional wrestling career. She's got her real estate license and I could see her getting a gig on E! doing a TV show or something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If she does have to hang it up at least she has other options, can see her doing something for E or staying on with WWE in some role...or selling me a house.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> If she does have to hang it up at least she has other options, can see her doing something for E or staying on with WWE in some role...or selling me a house.


I wish she were selling affordable houses to the common man. Looks like most of her clients are wealthy/celebrity types.

Plus, unless buying from her included either a night with her to myself or a free lap dance, I'm not so intrigued by it.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

For the rest of you Nikki booty lovers like me, the twitter account @NikkiBellaAss is posting a ton of old gifs right now as a "Tribute" if you will.

I'm fairly certain I, and many of you, have already seen all of them but some I'm not 100% sure if I have or not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I wish she were selling affordable houses to the common man. Looks like most of her clients are wealthy/celebrity types.
> 
> Plus, unless buying from her included either a night with her to myself or a free lap dance, I'm not so intrigued by it.


Not a realtor for the common man then...


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Not a realtor for the common man then...


No, definitely not.

I live in LA though, might at some point pretend I am interested in buying from her and go down to San Diego for a showing with her just to meet her and get a photo with her.

Would probably piss her off a bit for wasting her time but ya never know.

Granted, just doing a quick internet search and can't seem to find an internet listing for her as a real estate agent. Maybe she doesn't have her license yet or there's some "Secret/private" listing for only rich people to find her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> No, definitely not.
> 
> I live in LA though, might at some point pretend I am interested in buying from her and go down to San Diego for a showing with her just to meet her and get a photo with her.
> 
> ...


Worth it, though she seems to love her fans and I doubt you'd be the first one to try it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone have anymore gifs of Nikki n this outfit?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Eva Maryse said:


>


:mj2:mj2:mj2 she will never do Playboy.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

BORT said:


> :mj2:mj2:mj2 she will never do Playboy.


there's no "doing Playboy" anymore even if she wanted to... the magazine is non-nude now.

but yes, there's really no reason for her to ever go nude... she doesn't need the money or the fame


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't understand how Rack Attack maneuver could threaten someone neck, let alone end her career. I thought it was simple moves and not so effective.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Don't understand how Rack Attack maneuver could threaten someone neck, let alone end her career. I thought it was simple moves and not so effective.


Not being a pro wrestler, we don't really know what goes in to doing such moves.

I agree, at first it doesn't seem to make sense that it would cause such an injury issue.

But, maybe it's simply that dropping another person weighing 75-100 pounds onto the back of your neck 5 nights a week for 1 year straight takes a toll on the nerves and muscles in your neck.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pretty sure all that weight on neck and dropping to the mat ain't gonna feel good after awhile. But yeah doing certain moves will hurt you if you doing 5 times a week. Even Hogan had back surgery because of doing to many leg drops.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Pretty sure all that weight on neck and dropping to the mat ain't gonna feel good after awhile. But yeah doing certain moves will hurt you if you doing 5 times a week. Even Hogan had back surgery because of doing to many leg drops.


Exactly.

I mean any wear and tear repeatedly on the same muscles/bones/nerves/etc. is going to take a toll.

Maybe it's time for WWE to look into the schedules of their stars. Sure, freak injuries can happen at any time and there's no way around that, but injuries that are a result of overwork can be avoided. 

I realize house shows are money for the company and the wrestlers, and that they are a great way to interact with fans as well since it's usually a more intimate setting. However, it may be at a point with all the injuries we've seen in the last year or so where it's time to drastically reduce the schedule.

One could make the argument pro wrestlers bodies take a worse beating over the course of a year than NFL players.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Cena always wins.


----------



## Hav0c (Dec 30, 2015)

I miss her so much never thought I would ever miss a Diva this much but it hurts inside. I really hope when she does get back she takes her title back and has a equally awesome reign with it like her last one. Maybe not as long but just as awesome. Charlotte Becky and all the rest are not on her level


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


DAMN! :banderas


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't post media here, but never saw this photo before...

here's the link: From twitter.com it's NikkiBellaAss/status/683429392115175425

if some of you have, my bad... if not, let's start searching more because this can't be the only pic from this shoot that shows off her booty


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683429392115175425
Damn :yoda


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Damn :yoda


*Ratman following the wrong Twitter account :nikki2*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683105326166577152


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I follow both of those accounts, they're good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ratman following the wrong Twitter account :nikki2*


Never said I didn't follow it :mj


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:westbrook2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i wish Nikki would leave WWE, she definitely seems like the type to do nude photo shoots and shit like that, if she wasn't restricted by WWE.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God i wish Nikki would leave WWE, she definitely seems like the type to do nude photo shoots and shit like that, if she wasn't restricted by WWE.


Hasn't she gone on record saying she'd never get naked in front of a camera and that E wanted to do some sexual scene with John Cena and that she refused and she wouldn't of even gotten into wrestling if today was the Attitude Era because of the use of their women/bra and panties matches etc?

I mean, it's too bad but respectable and shit she might as well have her tits out as is.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Hasn't she gone on record saying she'd never get naked in front of a camera and that E wanted to do some sexual scene with John Cena and that she refused and she wouldn't of even gotten into wrestling if today was the Attitude Era because of the use of their women/bra and panties matches etc?
> 
> I mean, it's too bad but respectable and shit she might as well have her tits out as is.


Actually Nikki did say that she would open to do a nude scene in front of the camera only if it was with John Cena and that's it.

Your right about everything else though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah she said that would she would never get naked in front of camera. And yes she said she would never do a bra and panties match.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Few things to add to the conversation:

1) What she said about nude scenes was on Total Divas so take it with a grain of salt. 

2) That convo started with her saying she'd never go nude but then she was "angry" at Cena for doing nudity in that movie Trainwreck and said something like "well, maybe I would do one."

3) She has said in more serious stuff she'd never have done diva matches during the Attitude Era.

My take on it is this:

1) Easy to say you'd never do those types of attitude-era divas matches when they don't do them anymore. If she wanted to be a WWE Diva as bad as her and Brie claim they wanted, and WWE was still doing those then she'd do it cause she'd have no choice. Do it or don't be a diva.

2) Nikki does seem to want to act, and I am sorry but if she wants it and a big movie calls for her to do a nude scene then i bet she does it. Especially if the money is good. I highly doubt Nikki is a good enough actress that she'd be highly sought after without showing some skin in a movie.

3) If there's any truth to Total Divas stuff, it appears Nikki had zero confidence in her looks/body pre breast implants. Now she oozes confidence and sex appeal so I wonder if her mindset has changed at all. If she wasn't confident before, easy to understand why she'd never go nude. If she's confident now, maybe it's different.

Anyway, lots of time spent talking about something that will never happen. She can't do it while she's in WWE. She'll be 34 at youngest by the time she is out of WWE. She still wants to have kids. Playboy, the main outlet for nudity, is done doing nudity. And, the biggest factor, is that she doesn't need any money.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> My take on it is this:
> 
> 1) Easy to say you'd never do those types of attitude-era divas matches when they don't do them anymore. If she wanted to be a WWE Diva as bad as her and Brie claim they wanted, and WWE was still doing those then she'd do it cause she'd have no choice. Do it or don't be a diva.
> 
> ...


1) True. If Nikki wanted to work for the company at that time she'd do them.

2) Sadly Nikki Bella's just not talented enough to act which is why both her and Brie didn't make it after they left the WWE the first around. Although if she had come around about 5-10 years early she'd be offered nothing but NC-17-R- Rated late night flicks that actresses like Shannon Tweed made a nice living on.

3) Still the same I'd say.

With how banged up Nikki is at this point I genuinely don't believe that she'll still be with the company as a talent by the time she's 34. In fact I see both her and Brie along with John Cena being nothing more then ambassadors for the company at that point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That and who knows Nikki and John well be together then. Nikki has a future in modelling imo.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> That and who knows Nikki and John well be together then. Nikki has a future in modelling imo.


I think they'll still be together by then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Hasn't she gone on record saying she'd never get naked in front of a camera and that E wanted to do some sexual scene with John Cena and that she refused and she wouldn't of even gotten into wrestling if today was the Attitude Era because of the use of their women/bra and panties matches etc?
> 
> I mean, it's too bad but respectable and shit she might as well have her tits out as is.


Its funny she says that but goes around in see through dresses showing her bra and panties and wrestles in practically underwear. Trish wanted to be taken serious as a wrestler so she stopped wearing the tiny little tights showing her ass and started wearing pants.

Nikki says all that stuff like shes a serious competitor but her attire and body language tell me something completely different. If she really wanted to be a serious women's wrestler she'd stop wearing tights with her ass and tits practically hanging out. So when she says she'd never do nudity or the bra and panties matches i find it hard to believe. She just oozes sex, shes showing off her tits all the time any way she can.

Also she did say that she wouldn't do nudity on Total Divas so i don't know how much truth there is to it anyways.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny she says that but goes around in see through dresses showing her bra and panties and wrestles in practically underwear. Trish wanted to be taken serious as a wrestler so she stopped wearing the tiny little tights showing her ass and started wearing pants.
> 
> Nikki says all that stuff like shes a serious competitor but her attire and body language tell me something completely different. If she really wanted to be a serious women's wrestler she'd stop wearing tights with her ass and tits practically hanging out. So when she says she'd never do nudity or the bra and panties matches i find it hard to believe. She just oozes sex, shes showing off her tits all the time any way she can.
> 
> Also she did say that she wouldn't do nudity on Total Divas so i don't know how much truth there is to it anyways.


Just to be crystal clear, there's a difference between nudity and wearing "essentially underwear" right?

I mean she's really into fashion and the see-thru dress she wore to Slammy's is a major fashionable thing these days. Actresses wear them on red carpets. She was still plenty covered.

Is a woman wearing a bikini to the beach nude?

I mean I kind of get the point your making about the bra and panties matches, as there's no difference between that and what she wears to the ring.

But there's a HUGE difference between this stuff and nudity.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny she says that but goes around in see through dresses showing her bra and panties and wrestles in practically underwear. Trish wanted to be taken serious as a wrestler so she stopped wearing the tiny little tights showing her ass and started wearing pants.
> 
> Nikki says all that stuff like shes a serious competitor but her attire and body language tell me something completely different. If she really wanted to be a serious women's wrestler she'd stop wearing tights with her ass and tits practically hanging out. So when she says she'd never do nudity or the bra and panties matches i find it hard to believe. She just oozes sex, shes showing off her tits all the time any way she can.
> 
> Also she did say that she wouldn't do nudity on Total Divas so i don't know how much truth there is to it anyways.


I think we can agree though theres a difference between wearing revealing clothes and going full on nude. Pretty much every Diva over the past 2 decades have dressed revealingly but most haven't posed nude.

And theres nothing wrong with playing the game ie: wearing revealing clothes as a Diva, its a selling point for female wrestlers. Sasha, Paige, Charlotte, etc. all still wear little shorts and tight tops as well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Got me like this minus the cig


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

My second favourite Nikki attire behind her green thigh high socks and heels outfit after the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki and Brie were great on Good Morning America. I hate to think of Nikki's in ring career ending but she's very charismatic and has a presence about her in front of the cameras. She should definitely try to get more mainstream exposure.

On a superficial note, they were both so beautiful. I loved their outfits. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685131270783893504


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Nikki's a natural in front of the camera at this point. If WWE wern't so useless I'd be all for Nikki managing someone if she has to retire from in ring work. She'd make a great bitchy coniving heel manager ala Melina but WWE cant book managers anymore.

If she has to call it quits I'd love to see her give Hollywood a go, the Bella brand is a lot bigger now and would open more doors. She's not a great actress now/yet but that can be worked on. She's easily one of the better actors/actresses in WWE today.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I could see Nikki managing a heel Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins. But as you pointed out, @Eva Maryse, the WWE can't properly book these days. Lana was only successful for a solid year and now she's peaked it seems. I haven't seen her in weeks. I could see her getting a show on the WWE Network or hosting a red carpet for E!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Nikki managing a heel John Cena :curry2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> I could see Nikki managing a heel Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins. But as you pointed out, @Eva Maryse, the WWE can't properly book these days. Lana was only successful for a solid year and now she's peaked it seems. I haven't seen her in weeks. I could see her getting a show on the WWE Network or hosting a red carpet for E!


Yeah Nikki as a manager could be really good, I just entirely doubt WWE's ability to be able to do it. Lana was great for a year then they ruined her. A Nikki and Seth pairing has been talked about a lot and as much as Seth bores me I think that would really work. Let Seth focus on his ring work and Nikki can do most of the talking and cheating. Heel Roman and Nikki would be great as well, so much potential there in having Nikki manage any one of the heels in WWE.

I'd watch whatever network or E show she gets. Total Divas is already better than Raw.



Lone Star said:


> Nikki managing a heel John Cena :curry2


Yep, book that Vince.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd be 100% in favor of Nikki managing.

At least it keeps her in front of the camera for a bit each week. 

She can wear a skimpy outfit and occasionally get up on the ring apron and flaunt her sex appeal at an opponent to distract them...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

I personally think that Nikki would be better off hosting hollywood events or producing reality TV shows (along with Cena) then she would being a manager at this point in her career.

WWE won't let her manage anyone anyway.

Sure will miss Nikki when she's gone though which will probably be a lot sooner then we think.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Empress said:


> I could see Nikki managing a heel Roman Reigns.
> 
> I could see her getting a show on the WWE Network or hosting a red carpet for E!


Nikki and Roman Reigns together would be so awesome :banderas


She is actually gonna be part of the golden globes after party on e tomorrow. When she is done wrestling I could totally see her doing more stuff like this or have her own reality show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see Nikki in her beautiful dress. I'd love to see her and Leonardo DiCaprio in some pictures together. She seems right at home with other celebrities.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I do think that her inclusion in this golden globes hosting after party thing is a pretty good sign/foreshadowing that she will not be in WWE much longer, especially if she can't wrestle.

Either way, her days in the title picture are likely over as the division gets filled up with more of the young women from NXT.

I think at best, she wrestles out her current contract, which can't have much more than 1 year left. At worst, her injury is as serious as we've heard and she is almost done.

Once she's done she will have some kind of a role with E! which is owned by NBC/Universal and doing something in Hollywood.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, the writing is on the wall for Nikki's in ring career, but she has set herself up nicely for a life and career outside the WWE. 
Nikki could've relied just on her looks, but she's got her real estate business and Hollywood to look forward to.

The past few months have shown that even the most skilled female workers have struggled on the main roster. Nikki's not the greatest technical wrestler but she did the best with the little creative gave her. The division has been left with a void without her. The younger NXT talents are stepping up and gaining traction, but I hope Nikki will now get the respect she deserves.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> I do think that her inclusion in this golden globes hosting after party thing is a pretty good sign/foreshadowing that she will not be in WWE much longer, especially if she can't wrestle.
> 
> Either way, her days in the title picture are likely over as the division gets filled up with more of the young women from NXT.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think her or John are going to be in the WWE that much longer.

In fact I think both of them might be done already.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I honestly don't think her or John are going to be in the WWE that much longer.


Agree. John Cena finally seems to realize that there is a life outside the WWE. I'm surprised it took him this long to figure it out as he's pushing 40 and injuries are starting to take hold of him. He shoud've left or gone part time 5 years ago. 

Maybe he'll propose now to her. She keeps giving strong hints she wants that ring. :lol


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> Agree. John Cena finally seems to realize that there is a life outside the WWE. I'm surprised it took him this long to figure it out as he's pushing 40 and injuries are starting to take hold of him. He shoud've left or gone part time 5 years ago.
> 
> Maybe he'll propose now to her. She keeps giving strong hints she wants that ring. :lol


Agreed.

At best I could maybe see them both being part time consultants for the younger talent on the roster but that's about it. 

You know Cena will propose to her now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I could see both of them being done. Nikki's really done all there is to do for a Diva in 2016, and as much as the division would benefit from having her back she's got nothing left to achieve or prove. And Cena after all these years seems to finally have his foot in other doors and has seen he has other avenues rather than just WWE, especially at his age with such a long in ring career and long list of injuries.

I'd love to see Nikki have one last quick face run though, honestly it almost seems like the division is being put together for a face Nikki return, or a face Bayley call up seeing as Becky is the only face on the Divas roster currently.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'd love to see Nikki have one last quick face run though, honestly it almost seems like the division is being put together for a face Nikki return, or a face Bayley call up seeing as Becky is the only face on the Divas roster currently.


Me too.

I'd personally like to see both Nikki Bella and John Cena in a mixed tag match against Triple H and Stephanie at next years WM and finally end the Authority angle once and for all in Nikki and John's final match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


>


:surprise: Damn!

Are we sure Cena's actually injured and didn't just fully realise who he's dating and wants some alone time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki really needs to return. Her and Paige. I miss Nikkis ass lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'd personally like to see both Nikki Bella and John Cena in a mixed tag match against Triple H and Stephanie at next years WM and finally end the Authority angle once and for all in Nikki and John's final match.


I want to say that's awful because it means the Authority are around for so much longer, but it doesn't seem like they're going away anytime soon. Would be nice to see Nikki/John acknowledged on WWE TV and ideally would have Nikki pin Steph to give her, her big WM moment she should have got last year. Especially in hindsight, AJ tapping out the Champ clean then retiring one week later was stupid booking.



3ku1 said:


> Nikki really needs to return. Her and Paige. I miss Nikkis ass lol.


Yep. Though the Becky/Charlotte storyline is the best storyline the Divas have had in years.

Still...
























WWE is even worse than it would be without that on screen every week.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The problem with the real-life couple angle on live TV, and why I don't blame them for not doing it with Nikki and Cena, is that if they were to break up during that time it makes thing really awkward and then requires a re-write on storylines.

And let's be honest here, while Nikki always tweets lovey-dovey stuff about them, if the guy doesn't put a ring on it soon I really do think she might break it off. At some point, a woman wants to get married and have a wedding, right?

I know they have the angle going with Rusev and Lana but that's only because they were forced into it with Lana stupidly putting their engagement out on social media (which ruined the Ziggler/Rusev/Lana love triangle) and rumor was WWE was angry about it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

You've got a point there, but WWE could book around that. They've ran plenty of other real life relationships on TV, even Lita and Edge. 

And the best thing that ever happened to everyone involved in that storyline (well except Summer) was Lana making their engagement public. WWE refused to end the worst storyline in years, thankfully Lana put it down. Rusev went into it as a brute and came out as a jobber. Ziggler was a likable face and came out of it as a repulsive face. Lana was a badass woman and came out of it as a giggling schoolgirl.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if any of you have been following her Twitter/IG/Snapchat lately but shes had a busy few weeks with the media. She was on Good Morning America, hosted a Golden Globes after party show on E, was on ESPN this week, and today she was on a podcast and local TV channels promoting TD. It's just great to see her again even if it's not WWE television.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> I don't know if any of you have been following her Twitter/IG/Snapchat lately but shes had a busy few weeks with the media. She was on Good Morning America, hosted a Golden Globes after party show on E, was on ESPN this week, and today she was on a podcast and local TV channels promoting TD. It's just great to see her again even if it's not WWE television.


I haven't seen her ESPN appearance or on the podcast. She looked amazing on the Golden Globes after party.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> I haven't seen her ESPN appearance or on the podcast. She looked amazing on the Golden Globes after party.







Have not had a chance to listen to the podcast yet. Will def have to listen to it tomorrow http://www.podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=582&pid=597391.

And yes she was stunning at the Golden Globes










:yoda


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki's a natural in front of the camera, and Brie's a lot more comfortable when she's not reading a script either. That was a fun little interview. Crazy how legit Coach is on ESPN, I take him seriously even doing a "fluff" piece like that while he was a total wienie in WWE.

And yeah that Golden Globes dress she wore, WOW. Loving the see through look she's going with at these things lately.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

Nikki Bella should out from Total Divas
http://ufc-forum.com/Forum-WWE-Total-Divas-Season-5 i am waiting for season 5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Total Divas needs to hurry up and start.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ so much fake and made up drama it's amazing


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> The problem with the real-life couple angle on live TV, and why I don't blame them for not doing it with Nikki and Cena, is that if they were to break up during that time it makes thing really awkward and then requires a re-write on storylines.
> 
> And let's be honest here, while Nikki always tweets lovey-dovey stuff about them, if the guy doesn't put a ring on it soon I really do think she might break it off. At some point, a woman wants to get married and have a wedding, right?
> 
> I know they have the angle going with Rusev and Lana but that's only because they were forced into it with Lana stupidly putting their engagement out on social media (which ruined the Ziggler/Rusev/Lana love triangle) and rumor was WWE was angry about it.


I honestly don't see Cena and Nikki ever breaking up. He just recently brought her a puppy for god's sake.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I honestly don't think that Cena and Nikki are going to ever break up. He just recently brought her a puppy for god's sake.
> 
> I also see them both getting engaged to each other soon as well.


Yes, the odds are very much against them breaking up.

With that being said, a new puppy has very little to do with why that is unlikely. 

I know many couples who have had puppies and still broken up at some point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> ^^^^ so much fake and made up drama it's amazing


All I saw was the boobies.

And it is a wrestling reality show, its probably still more real than pro wrestling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*thanks you very very much !!!! *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Suit Cena needs to join the authority.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki said on snapchat that there will be an interview posted next week on wwe.com about her injury. I don't know but it doesn't look good .


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> Nikki said on snapchat that there will be an interview posted next week on wwe.com about her injury. I don't know but it doesn't look good


I got the same impression, granted she also posted her getting ready to workout so there's a sliver of hope in the sense that she's trying to stay in shape (maybe for a return in the near future).

But yes, my impression is the same as yours. I have a feeling that doing an interview and saying there will be an announcement next week means we're likely to find out she needs serious surgery that will require her to miss several months or abruptly retire.

I feel like if it were good news they wouldn't wait to announce it, we'd just be told in some very happy way that she'll be back soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm preparing myself for the worst about Nikki's injury.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm expecting bad news. She didn't respond at all last night after she posted the pic in the doctors office. And in her snapchat she didn't seem to thrilled. If she got good news I'm sure she would have announced it and not have to do an interview later next week. I just wanna hear the news now if it's good or bad.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Rodgers said:


> Yeah I'm expecting bad news. She didn't respond at all last night after she posted the pic in the doctors office. And in her snapchat she didn't seem to thrilled. If she got good news I'm sure she would have announced it and not have to do an interview later next week. I just wanna hear the news now if it's good or bad.


Like I said earlier in the thread I think her and John are done.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm getting ahead of myself but do you think the WWE would put Nikki in the HOF if she were to announce her retirement next week?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this is worrying. I want to stay positive but its hard not to fear the worst. Just feels like she'll have to announce surgery thst pretty much means retirement.



Empress said:


> I'm getting ahead of myself but do you think the WWE would put Nikki in the HOF if she were to announce her retirement next week?


Nikki deserves it, but really she only had two really good years. Prior to that it was 6 years of her just being arm candy or doing twin magic. 

The worrying thing with a Nikki HOF induction is I can see WWE inducting her just as a shot at AJ Lee, which would completely devalue Nikki's talent and hard work.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> Well this is worrying. I want to stay positive but its hard not to fear the worst. Just feels like she'll have to announce surgery thst pretty much means retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other divas have gotten in the HOF with less.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva Maryse

I like AJ (obviously judging by the avi) but I'm so angry that Nikki's hard work these past two years in the ring, promos and holding the Divas division together has an asterik next to it because of AJ. She deserved to be the longest Diva's champ by merit and not a cheap shot. But the WWE tainted her victory. It was clearly to get AJ out of the WWE history books. I really hope that Nikki will come to get the respect she's earned and not have people think she's simply "an anti-AJ".


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> @Eva Maryse
> 
> I like AJ (obviously judging by the avi) but I'm so angry that Nikki's hard work these past two years in the ring, promos and holding the Divas division together has an asterik next to it because of AJ. She deserved to be the longest Diva's champ by merit and not a cheap shot. But the WWE tainted her victory. It was clearly to get AJ out of the WWE history books. I really hope that Nikki will come to get the respect she's earned and not have people think she's simply "an anti-AJ".


I personally think she's earned it while she's been out with the injury.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Empress said:


> I'm getting ahead of myself but do you think the WWE would put Nikki in the HOF if she were to announce her retirement next week?


Really a great question.

I am going to say yes for 3 reasons:

1) Her longest-ever title reign. While in reality it was set up that way for a reason, it's still a milestone and pretty big achievement.

2) Her being the brain child and main star of Total Divas which has been a really big money-maker for the company.

3) Her relationship with Cena. If they stay together and even get married, he will have major pull going forward on things of that nature. He is a sure-fire HOF'er and if he pulls a trump card on WWE to let Nikki in, then they will.

The only caveat to it all is Brie. Brie herself certainly is not a HOF'er but can you only put in 1 of the Bella Twins when they rose together?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> @Eva Maryse
> 
> I like AJ (obviously judging by the avi) but I'm so angry that Nikki's hard work these past two years in the ring, promos and holding the Divas division together has an asterik next to it because of AJ. She deserved to be the longest Diva's champ by merit and not a cheap shot. But the WWE tainted her victory. It was clearly to get AJ out of the WWE history books. I really hope that Nikki will come to get the respect she's earned and not have people think she's simply "an anti-AJ".


Yeah its a shame. When Nikki really started shining as a heel I so wanted her as Champion. And she really delivered when she could as Champ, and having the longest reign record is something she deserves. But the way the WWE took the belt off her the very second after she broke the record, that just shows they used a very talented performer just to get back at a former wrestler, which is a diservice to Nikki herself.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I think Nikki is Hall of Fame worthy too, but I wasn't sure if I was letting my bias get in the way. I'm glad you all feel the same.

Brie will be a problem. It would be very awkward and rude to induct Nikki but not Brie. I don't want to bash Brie, but she's never done much for me. Like @MERPER said, they did rise together. But somewhere along the way, Brie stopped trying. I think she really just wants to have babies. If Nikki retires, I doubt she has much reason to stay when she already has one foot out the door. 


@LordKain

Nikki's injury and the flop that was the Diva's Revolution has really shown what Nikki meant to the division. NXT is afforded more opportunities for character development and great matches.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Empress said:


> I think Nikki is Hall of Fame worthy too, but I wasn't sure if I was letting my bias get in the way. I'm glad you all feel the same.
> 
> Brie will be a problem. It would be very awkward and rude to induct Nikki but not Brie. I don't want to bash Brie, but she's never done much for me. Like @MERPER said, they did rise together. But somewhere along the way, Brie stopped trying. I think she really just wants to have babies. If Nikki retires, I doubt she has much reason to stay when she already has one foot out the door.


Yeah if Nikki goes into the HOF, she will go in with Brie. No way I see Nikki going in and Brie doesn't even if Brie really doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Probably posted before, but...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> I think Nikki is Hall of Fame worthy too, but I wasn't sure if I was letting my bias get in the way. I'm glad you all feel the same.
> 
> Brie will be a problem. It would be very awkward and rude to induct Nikki but not Brie. I don't want to bash Brie, but she's never done much for me. Like @MERPER said, they did rise together. But somewhere along the way, Brie stopped trying. I think she really just wants to have babies. If Nikki retires, I doubt she has much reason to stay when she already has one foot out the door.
> 
> ...


Can you blame Brie though? She got buried somewhere between her feud with Stephanie to the whole lame cinderbella BS and all because the WWE hates her husband. I'm surprised that she didn't quit over a year ago because of it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Can you really blame Brie though? I think it's safe to say that between her feud with Stephanie and the whole cinderbella thing that she got buried all because the WWE hates her husband. I'm surprised that she didn't quit over a year ago.



I never thought about the WWE punishing her because of any ill feelings due to Bryan. You could be right. I always thought Steph/Brie was more about Stephanie's out of control ego. That angle was hot! And Brie got no rub whatsoever. Even the match was about Stephanie looking good.

Brie is 32 now. That's not old, but she wants to start having kids. She can't put it off much longer.

Nikki and Brie are so close. I doubt Nikki would ever go into the HOF without making sure Brie got in too. I'd do the same for my sister.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Id say the Bellas would go in together. Though while Brie is a decent wrestler Nikki deserves plaudits just for her because shes so much more talented.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Good lord those beautiful tan legs and thighs :whoo :wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Eva Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

> @Eva Maryse


:sodone

And I'm officially sure that Cena'snot injured he just wanted some alone time with her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is having possible career ending neck surgery this Wednesday. :mj2

Very sad news. Just want her to have a successful surgery and have her get healed up.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Shocking news for me. I'm not her biggest fan but she actually contribute the division. I can't believe it because last time I saw she look exactly fine. How can this turn off to be career ending. Feel bad for her especially she improves a lot and start to gain some respect from wrestling fans but probably end up just like that? Hopefully it turn out to be okay and won't be last we see her in WWE.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I feared the worst. 

At this point, I'd rather Nikki just retire than to try and make a comeback after her surgery. Given how the NXT Divas are becoming more popular and the WWE cycling through Divas, I think Nikki can leave. She's made her mark on the division. I'd rather she be happy and healthy than risking injury just so she can be jobbed out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this sucks. Right at her peak after years of hard work and winning people over with her last match vs Charlotte. She does seem determined to come back though and I'd to see her come back even if its just for one match, preferably in NXT though. But in a years time all the NXT girls are going to be established and everyone else just jobbed out (its already happening) so Id hate to see Nikki bust her ass to come back and then just get misused again.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah this is very sad news and I'd be shocked if she were to return at all.

By the time she's fully recovered from this she'll be 33 and at that point, with a far different divas division, I just don't see the point for her. But that's obviously just my 2 cents.

Very sad for her fans and for her after she worked so hard to become a strong point of WWE's television shows.

With her gone, and with her, the one bit of eye candy left on WWE TV, I think my days of watching are over.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691849177677074432


I'm sending all my love, thoughts and positive energy to Nikki who undergoes her surgery today. I read it's the same one Edge had. I just hope the surgery is a success and that she'll be able to live a happy and fulfilling life even if that doesn't include a wrestling ring.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ratman said:


> Nikki is having possible career ending neck surgery this Wednesday. :mj2
> 
> Very sad news. Just want her to have a successful surgery and have her get healed up.













That sucks I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691849177677074432


That's genuinely sad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The surgery was a success. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692391577579319298

*Nikki Bella undergoes successful neck surgery*
http://www.wwe.com/inside/nikki-bella-surgery-update


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Amazing news. I'm so happy everything went well. Hope everything continues to go well and we can see her in the ring again real soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am really happy that Nikki Bella's surgery went well and successful. My prayers for her are blessed and I couldn't be more happier. I legit shed a tear while reading this tweet of hers. I am so proud of her of everything she has ever accomplished in life. She keeps getting stronger and stronger by the day. People don't get on why she is Fearless but I do. Keep on trucking and moving. Nikki Bella fans keep on fighting off haters. I am once again happy there her surgery is a success. *_


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Really good news but still don't mean everything is solved. I mean if it's not much of concern why Brie act like everything is over. Anyway I might be overthinking so Im happy for her if it going well just like WWE tell us too.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Obviously a successful surgery is the very first step on the road back.

Long way to go. Have to cross our fingers the the problem they fixed in the procedure actually stays solved and rehab goes well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Great news to hear, hopefully her recovery and rehab goes smoothly and we can see her back in the ring doing what she loves.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mixed emotions looking at these pictures. Makes me really sad to see her in a hospital with a brace around her neck but it also makes happy to see that all of her family is there for her. I'm just really glad everything went okay today.


----------



## Nakamura_ (Oct 14, 2015)

How can you be genuine with your partner/family etc. when you've got the cameras and shit going full Total Divas.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting the photos @Ratman. That actually made me very sad and it feels real now. If that makes sense.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Good to see Nikki healing well.(Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Great to see she's got plenty of support. 



Nakamura_ said:


> How can you be genuine with your partner/family etc. when you've got the cameras and shit going full Total Divas.


Doesn't it make sense that if she's on a reality TV show like Total Divas that something like this would be filmed. No point ignoring something major like this.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nakamura_ said:


> How can you be genuine with your partner/family etc. when you've got the cameras and shit going full Total Divas.


I'm not sure what you're suggesting here.

Are you implying the surgery is fake?

Are you suggesting she went ahead with a serious surgery (as any surgery is serious, particularly in the neck) just for a show?

Are you thinking her family doesn't actually love her and is there to support her through surgery only because TV cameras were there?

It's simple, the shows producers asked Nikki if she would mind if they filmed some stuff for Total Divas (her show, by the way) and she agreed. If she agreed, that's her decision and she's entitled to live her life as she wants.

But on a personal level any thought you have that her family is only there for TV cameras is truly pathetic. That's what family's do when a loved one is about to have a major surgery, they show up to support them with or without TV cameras.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Mixed emotions looking at these pictures. Makes me really sad to see her in a hospital with a brace around her neck but it also makes happy to see that all of her family is there for her. I'm just really glad everything went okay today.


Thats a touching family photo.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awww poor Nikki :mj2


Just saw on snapchat and Twitter that she's already at home which is great to see.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Awww poor Nikki :mj2
> 
> 
> Just saw on snapchat and Twitter that she's already at home which is great to see.


Thats great news.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Interesting video Nikki did in the hospital directly before her surgery:

uproxx.com/prowrestling/nikki-bella-surgery-video/

you'll have to add http and all that stuff on the front end of it... because I haven't been recognized as having 10 posts for some reason, I can't technically post links


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Interesting video Nikki did in the hospital directly before her surgery:
> 
> uproxx.com/prowrestling/nikki-bella-surgery-video/
> 
> you'll have to add http and all that stuff on the front end of it... because I haven't been recognized as having 10 posts for some reason, I can't technically post links


Here it is.






I think post count may be frozen in here. I've noticed that you've stayed at 6. You may need to post in some other forums so it can go up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a nice video. She seems to be doing well and staying upbeat.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eva Maryse, it takes all my strength to keep scrolling and not stare at your avi/sig for 10 minutes when I read your posts.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nicole last night on Total Divas :sodone


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Both Bellas are soo goodlooking


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki just gave an update on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694944997808979969


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm predicting that she'll be back around SummerSlam or shortly afterwards but will most likely be gone after next years WrestleMania.

Same goes for Cena as well.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

my hope is that she returns to, at the very least, get her rematch with Charlotte... hell, maybe they can make it a "retirement' match... and either give her one more reign as champ with a win or use it as the way to send her out...

if they do it right, maybe begin the build with a shocking return at SummerSlam and keep it running through Survivor Series


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully she heals up well and she gets one last good run before retiring. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Eva Maryse, it takes all my strength to keep scrolling and not stare at your avi/sig for 10 minutes when I read your posts.


Well it is step one in my plan to takeover this forum and turn it into a Nikki forum.



Ratman said:


> Nicole last night on Total Divas :sodone


I think she won Total Divas last night, she might have even won Television.



Empress said:


> Nikki just gave an update on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694944997808979969


Great to see she's doing so well and is so upbeat...and still so fine.



Ratman said:


>


:sodone


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ratman said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva Maryse said:


>


OMFG! :banderas


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally got around to listening to the Brandi Glanville podcast with the Bella's on it and am I the only one annoyed with Nikki for trying to kayfabe Total Divas questions?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


>


:banderas :yoda :trips5 :rodgers3 kada :done

God I love that body


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> :banderas :yoda :trips5 :rodgers3 kada :done
> 
> God I love that body


Its hard to imagine how that body could be any more perfect...and she knows it.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

To be honest, Nikki kind of pissed me off in that last Total Divas episode just because I found it hypocritical.

Nikki has claimed before how she'd never be a divas of the past and compete in matches that are strictly to show off her sexuality. She'd never to lingerie matches, etc.

But then that entire segment is her purposely trying to flaunt sexiness and her body for an endorsement deal.

Can't say one thing and take the stance when it suits you and then do that exact same thing when you want the fame and money.

Which is why I've always said that if the divas division were still about lingerie matches and things of that nature, Nikki would do them because of the money and her desire to be a wrestler.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Theres a difference though between being clothed and flaunting your sexuality and wearing bugger all in an arena of 10,000+ people while reducing your job and all your training to just the sexual element.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Theres a difference though between being clothed and flaunting your sexuality and wearing bugger all in an arena of 10,000+ people while reducing your job and all your training to just the sexual element.


I think the difference is minimal, iMHO.

Now, if I was saying that with Playboy involved then yes, I'd agree there's a huge difference seeing as how one is flat-out nudity and the other stuff isn't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just the pure comfort/relaxed factor of acting sexy in front of just a small camera crew compared to being in front of 10,000 or so wrestling fans is huge though. And when its done in a wrestling ring, its reducing her to just being a sexual object, when Lita/Trish/etc. did it in the past the moves, the matches didn't matter, just their bodys did which wasted their wrestling talents.

That said they have awesome bodys.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Just the pure comfort/relaxed factor of acting sexy in front of just a small camera crew compared to being in front of 10,000 or so wrestling fans is huge though. And when its done in a wrestling ring, its reducing her to just being a sexual object, when Lita/Trish/etc. did it in the past the moves, the matches didn't matter, just their bodys did which wasted their wrestling talents.
> 
> That said they have awesome bodys.


True. I do understand what you're saying.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I finally got around to listening to the Brandi Glanville podcast with the Bella's on it and am I the only one annoyed with Nikki for trying to kayfabe Total Divas questions?


I havn't heard it what exactly did she say?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She still looks amazing. Sad too see her in a neck brace though.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> I havn't heard it what exactly did she say?


That the storyline between her and Dolph Ziggler's real and that Dolph still wants her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> That the storyline between her and Dolph Ziggler's real and that Dolph still wants her.


Well it does seem silly, but gotta keep up the illusion I suppose with Total Divas.

And if Dolphs sane then he'd still have the hots for Nikki.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> Well it does seem silly, but gotta keep up the illusion I suppose with Total Divas.
> 
> And if Dolphs sane then he'd still have the hots for Nikki.


Why though? Kayfabe's been dead since the mid 80's and some of the storylines on Total Divas are so bad that I just can't suspend my disbelief to them. The whole Dolph/Nikki/John love triangle being one of them.

We both know that he doesn't though.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Nikki's persistent you got to give her that.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

That's the spirit Nikki. :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's dedicated.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I really REALLY hope she can get back to the ring this year. I honestly can't take another retirement speech after Bryan.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

chemical said:


> I really REALLY hope she can get back to the ring this year. I honestly can't take another retirement speech after Bryan.


Well, get used to at least 1 more soon because I am 99.9% sure we're counting down the days on Brie.

I am 100% sure we've seen the last of the Bella Twins as a duo. He referenced it in his speech and it is no secret they want to start a family. I bet she gets pregnant ASAP now that he is retired and with Nikki out of action, her role in the division is pretty non-existent at this point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I could see this feud with Charlotte being Brie's last hoorah, give her one last decent run before she retires and joins Bryan and starts a family.

I dont want to accept the same with Nikki, but it just seems too likely that she comes back from her surgery and has either one last match or one last year long run and then retires. Though its hard to imagine her sticking around for too long without Brie.

I'd love to see her come back and get to work on an NXT special and really show the world just what she's capable of.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I would like to see Brie win at Fast Lane. Give Brie a decent reign for 5-6 months. Then have Nikki come back and have her take the title off Brie and she can retire. The perfect way for Brie to leave is to have Nikki retire her imo. Then Nikki has one more decent reign before she retire. Maybe breaks AJ's most days as champion record.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> I would like to see Brie win at Fast Lane. Give Brie a decent reign for 5-6 months. Then have Nikki come back and have her take the title off Brie and she can retire. The perfect way for Brie to leave is to have Nikki retire her imo. Then Nikki has one more decent reign before she retire. Maybe breaks AJ's most days as champion record.


I'd be all for all of that. Give Brie (and Bryan in a way) that one last push, take a break from the NXT trio just squashing everyone else, give Brie a good send off, she puts over Nikki who then has her own last run. Just hopefully the booking would be better than Nikkis last reign.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'd be all for all of that. Give Brie (and Bryan in a way) that one last push, take a break from the NXT trio just squashing everyone else, give Brie a good send off, she puts over Nikki who then has her own last run. Just hopefully the booking would be better than Nikkis last reign.


I just hope Nikki gets another reign tbh. Like u said, I hope they take a break from the NXT girls but not sure if they would do that. It would really suck if she gets treated poorly after all she's been through lately.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratman said:


> I just hope Nikki gets another reign tbh. Like u said, I hope they take a break from the NXT girls but not sure if they would do that. It would really suck if she gets treated poorly after all she's been through lately.


It'd be a nice change from whats becoming same old, same old already in the Divas division. And just hopefully after everything Nikki is going through now to get back in the ring and how hard she's worked in general to improve as much as she has she gets a great last run when she comes back.

Nikki's just meant to be Divas Champion.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I have no problem with a Brie push over Charlotte because I can't stand Charlotte.

However, there is no chance that Nikki returns and feuds with Brie to take back the belt and have that be the end of it for Brie.

They aren't going to end a career and end the Bella Twins with the lasting memory being a feud and retirement fight/storyline.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Ratman said:


> I just hope Nikki gets another reign tbh. Like u said, I hope they take a break from the NXT girls but not sure if they would do that. It would really suck if she gets treated poorly after all she's been through lately.


I guarantee if Nikki does get another title reign it will be a transitional one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I guarantee if Nikki does get another title reign it will be a transitional one.


Which would suck, she deserves a good send off.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> Which would suck, she deserves a good send off.


Which is why I'd like to see both her and Cena end the Authority by defeated Triple H and Stephanie at next years WM.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Which is why I'd like to see both her and Cena end the Authority by defeated Triple H and Stephanie at next years WM.


That'd be great to see, especially since the Authority shows no sign of ending soon anyway. Finally get Nikki-John on WWE TV and Nikki gets her big WM moment she should have gotten last year.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> That'd be great to see, especially since the Authority shows no sign of ending soon anyway. Finally get Nikki-John on WWE TV and Nikki gets her big WM moment she should have gotten last year.


Of course with both know that Triple H and Stephanie will be back on WWE TV again within 4-6 months since their egos are just too big to stay off it and let the talent shine.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Of course with both know that Triple H and Stephanie will be back on WWE TV again within 4-6 months since their egos are just too big to stay off it and let the talent shine.


Too true, they should have stayed off TV after they lost at Survivor Series. That was the perfect end; heels get their comeuppance and a new star is born in Ziggler.

Nikki and John can do it though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to attack her rack :mj


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


It doesn't seem right that she's still so fine even in a neck brace.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

nips


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

No one rocks a neck brace like Nikki ... if that's a talent?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> No one rocks a neck brace like Nikki ... if that's a talent?


It should be a talent, because it seems like it'd be hard to pull off.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seeing Nikki in a neck brace really makes me sad and scared. It makes me wish that she doesn't get back in the ring and to call it a career. The NXT wrestlers have filled the leading roles. I don't want her to risk another injury. 

Although, Vince Russo said on a recent podcast that Nikki's absence was felt because there's no more sex appeal on the show since she's been gone. She even looks sexy now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> Seeing Nikki in a neck brace really makes me sad and scared. It makes me wish that she doesn't get back in the ring and to call it a career. The NXT wrestlers have filled the leading roles. I don't want her to risk another injury.
> 
> Although, Vince Russo said on a recent podcast that Nikki's absence was felt because there's no more sex appeal on the show since she's been gone. She even looks sexy now.


I do agree with that, seeing her in a neck brace is depressing. I'd rather she look after herself instead of coming back just because. That said I do really want to see her come back, even if just for one last match, but preferably one last good run.

And the sex appeal is missing from WWE now, they still have pretty girls like Becky and Brie, even Paige, and there's Eva and Lana but neither are on WWE TV at all. There's no one thats really "sexy" in the Divas Division currently.

Nikki was/is really so well rounded, she brings the sex appeal, the overness, the ring skills, the heel attitude, the babyface pluckiness, the promo skills. Maybe she's not the absolute best in all area's but I cant think of any other Diva that brings it in every category like that.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> I do agree with that, seeing her in a neck brace is depressing. I'd rather she look after herself instead of coming back just because. That said I do really want to see her come back, even if just for one last match, but preferably one last good run.
> 
> And the sex appeal is missing from WWE now, they still have pretty girls like Becky and Brie, even Paige, and there's Eva and Lana but neither are on WWE TV at all. There's no one thats really "sexy" in the Divas Division currently.
> 
> Nikki was/is really so well rounded, she brings the sex appeal, the overness, the ring skills, the heel attitude, the babyface pluckiness, the promo skills. Maybe she's not the absolute best in all area's but I cant think of any other Diva that brings it in every category like that.


I think she'll be back by around Summerslam, maybe just for one more match. I think Brie leaves soon and maybe returns to team with Nikki for the PPV and give them both a send off.

I'd prefer she didn't leave, because she's still one of the best in the division, but I'd prefer she have her health more.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> I think she'll be back by around Summerslam, maybe just for one more match. I think Brie leaves soon and maybe returns to team with Nikki for the PPV and give them both a send off.
> 
> I'd prefer she didn't leave, because she's still one of the best in the division, but I'd prefer she have her health more.


My thoughts exactly. I think Brie at this point is pretty much done, Bryans had to retire and they can start a family now. I can see her coming back for a brief Bellas reunion though, as it'll be weird to see just Nikki as it is to see just Brie at the moment after all the years of the Bella twins. Though it would be nice to see Nikki Bella completely solo and post injury, I think with her Charlotte matches and her returning from such a serious injury she'll get more respect than before and could really thrive as a solo act, no twin magic, just Nikki. Hopefully going forward though the WWE doesn't just bury anyone who isn't Becky/Sasha/Charlotte.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> My thoughts exactly. I think Brie at this point is pretty much done, Bryans had to retire and they can start a family now. I can see her coming back for a brief Bellas reunion though, as it'll be weird to see just Nikki as it is to see just Brie at the moment after all the years of the Bella twins. Though it would be nice to see Nikki Bella completely solo and post injury, I think with her Charlotte matches and her returning from such a serious injury she'll get more respect than before and could really thrive as a solo act, no twin magic, just Nikki. Hopefully going forward though the WWE doesn't just bury anyone who isn't Becky/Sasha/Charlotte.


I never understood why they didn't go full on face character with her from WM onwards, seeing as the women seem to love her and the men don't mind looking at her. Her total Divas appearances really gets the women behind her and as seen at the Slammys she can be a very positive role model. 

I at least want one more match from her. She'll have a great comeback story if she does, because not many Diva's return from serious injuries - Lita comes to mind as the only one with a neck injury.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> I never understood why they didn't go full on face character with her from WM onwards, seeing as the women seem to love her and the men don't mind looking at her. Her total Divas appearances really gets the women behind her and as seen at the Slammys she can be a very positive role model.
> 
> I at least want one more match from her. She'll have a great comeback story if she does, because not many Diva's return from serious injuries - Lita comes to mind as the only one with a neck injury.


At that point they may as well have, face/heel roles had become a mess, AJ had just walked off, face Nikki could have changed things up. Though a heel Nikki was best served for the terrible Divas Revolution. Though she should have been booked much better.

Still stands that she's a great babyface as well and the fans in general like/love her.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> At that point they may as well have, face/heel roles had become a mess, AJ had just walked off, face Nikki could have changed things up. Though a heel Nikki was best served for the terrible Divas Revolution. Though she should have been booked much better.
> 
> Still stands that she's a great babyface as well and the fans in general like/love her.


I always thought she was one of the most likeable parts of the Revolution. 

Charlotte had no character, Becky was a sidekick goof who talked nonsense really fast, Paige looked like she didn't give a shit, Sasha didn't fit in with Team BAD. Nikki as confident champion who won was the best part of the whole thing. 

Now that Sasha is alone, Charlotte has more of alone character, Becky is an individual, I would like to see longer stories and matches between them and Nikki. Nikki had alone really good match with Charlotte at HIAC and I'd like to see more matches like that, just with Sasha or Becky.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> I always thought she was one of the most likeable parts of the Revolution.
> 
> Charlotte had no character, Becky was a sidekick goof who talked nonsense really fast, Paige looked like she didn't give a shit, Sasha didn't fit in with Team BAD. Nikki as confident champion who won was the best part of the whole thing.
> 
> Now that Sasha is alone, Charlotte has more of alone character, Becky is an individual, I would like to see longer stories and matches between them and Nikki. Nikki had alone really good match with Charlotte at HIAC and I'd like to see more matches like that, just with Sasha or Becky.


Have to agree that she was (of course). With what she was given Nikki performed really well. Charlotte came across terribly, especially in all her mic work, Becky was a goofball, Paige was meh, and Sasha was twerking and never losing. And everyone else was a jobber but Nikki stood out, and performed her role well. A Nikki-Becky match in particular could be really good.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Have to agree that she was (of course). With what she was given Nikki performed really well. Charlotte came across terribly, especially in all her mic work, Becky was a goofball, Paige was meh, and Sasha was twerking and never losing. And everyone else was a jobber but Nikki stood out, and performed her role well. A Nikki-Becky match in particular could be really good.


There's still plenty of matches I'd like to see Nikki have, but I don't know how her neck will hold up. 

Vs. Becky
Vs. Sasha
Vs. Emma
Vs. Asuka
Vs. Bayley 

I doubt she'll ever be champion again - and she doesn't need to be - but some title feuds and matches with these women could be very good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> There's still plenty of matches I'd like to see Nikki have, but I don't know how her neck will hold up.
> 
> Vs. Becky
> Vs. Sasha
> ...


So many possibilities there, so many potentially great matches if they're given enough time and build.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that little boss! He's like you mad bruh?


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Does this count as a Nikki picture? Haha.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm just gonna randomly throw this out there.
I bet she's legit screwed around with Brie...if ya know what i mean.
Anyway, I'd let her sit on my face.
Fuck you Cena.



JTGrasby said:


> Does this count as a Nikki picture? Haha.


No and what the hell is that crap? 
Looks like some uber advanced computer game!!
If we were in the year 1995.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm just gonna randomly throw this out there.
> *I bet she's legit screwed around with Brie...if ya know what i mean.*
> Anyway, I'd let her sit on my face.
> Fuck you Cena.
> ...


no, actually I don't know what you mean because if you're suggesting something sexual between her and her own sister you're an extremely pathetic and disgusting individual


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love this pic. She looks so fine here.











I hope that scar on her neck eventually goes away.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> Look at that little boss! He's like you mad bruh?


Holy shit, that dog knows, he bloody knows exactly what a fine woman he's all over.



Ratman said:


> I love this pic. She looks so fine here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that her neck brace just looks like an accessory? She's recovering from major surgery and she looks so hot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is nothing new but I just came across this










:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Those twins man...those perky twins :nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whe she throws it stiff, the forearm could be a badass new finisher.


















Though her detractors love to complain when she wins matches with, despite the fact it looks better than Hero and Barretts elbows combined.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So glamorous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


Jesus tap dancing Christ. Why is she so bloody perfect? God, she's beautiful.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't know if this one has been posted, but good fucking lord... :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

chemical said:


> Don't know if this one has been posted, but good fucking lord... :mark:


:sodone


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

It's pretty cold out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Twin Magic alright...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Nikki's outfit and accessories. Although, I know you guys love something else. :lol

She sure is gorgeous, even in a neck brace.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> I love Nikki's outfit and accessories. Although, I know you guys love something else. :lol
> 
> She sure is gorgeous, even in a neck brace.


I was just admiring her eyes...her pointy eyes...errr.

Boobies. And god damn can she ever rock a neck brace.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki at her Mom's wedding


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice to see her without the brace for a bit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva Maryse said:


> Whe she throws it stiff, the forearm could be a badass new finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she throwing them bows like she trained in Japan. :banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to miss Nikki this Wrestlemania week. Sasha, Charlotte and Becky deserve their success and moment but I can't help but feel that Nikki should've been part of WM 32 too. She held the division together. It's not her fault the booking was garbage. I hope she'll be at the HOF at least.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> I'm going to miss Nikki this Wrestlemania week. Sasha, Charlotte and Becky deserve their success and moment but I can't help but feel that Nikki should've been part of WM 32 too. She held the division together. It's not her fault the booking was garbage. I hope she'll be at the HOF at least.


Yeah it sucks that she has to miss Mania, and honestly I get the feeling she would have just been put in the clusterfuck tag match anyway. Which sucks, she should have had her Mania moment last year and won rather than tap out to someone who retired a day later. Hopefully next year she gets a big singles match at Mania. 

I read somewhere she's scheduled to appear on this Raw, or it might be the post Mania Raw. She'll be at the HOF surely.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Yeah it sucks that she has to miss Mania, and honestly *I get the feeling she would have just been put in the clusterfuck tag match anyway. Which sucks, she should have had her Mania moment last year and won rather than tap out to someone who retired a day later. *Hopefully next year she gets a big singles match at Mania.
> 
> I read somewhere she's scheduled to appear on this Raw, or it might be the post Mania Raw. She'll be at the HOF surely.


This is true. But yet people always trash her by saying John Cena is the reason she was champ and got "good" booking. Yeah right. The WWE has always taken her for granted. If she does come back, I hope she gets a feud that's going somewhere.

I hope she is at RAW. I'll be there. I don't have the best seats but I'll cheer as loud as I can. :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> This is true. But yet people always trash her by saying John Cena is the reason she was champ and got "good" booking. Yeah right. The WWE has always taken her for granted. If she does come back, I hope she gets a feud that's going somewhere.
> 
> I hope she is at RAW. I'll be there. I don't have the best seats but I'll cheer as loud as I can. :grin2:


Its ridiculous, but some people are just so against the Bellas and Cena that its how they comfort themselves. But you look at Nikkis run at the top; shit booking all round, she tapped out to everyone clean, she took the loss in all the Bellas tag matches. Could never win a Title match clean, and she was used to get back at AJ, the very moment she broke the record, she lost the belt. So if Cena was behind it all, then Cena has zero pull backstage at all.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Feel bad for nikki. Shes got it all, looks, money... and a dirtbag boyfriend who wont marry her, make a family with her and is cheating on her too


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rumors are that she'll be at RAW.

I wonder how exactly...

Could have her cut a promo to Becky/Sasha/Charlotte that once she returns she's coming for them to re-claim her spot at the top.

Or she could do something Brie related for her match... say something to Lana I suppose...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

As hot as she'll look I hope its something more than just a brief little meaningless segment/sighting. Let her remind the NXT trio of what she's done and that she's coming back. She'll back Brie up with Lana and co. but that sort of clusterfuck feels beneath Nikki.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Empress said:


>


She's the fucking queen of the universe. Holy shit. :tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I had no idea there was rumors of Nikki going to be at Raw. I'll take any Nikki appearance idc what she does. Nikki on tv is better than no Nikki at all.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe Nikki has to fill in for Brie in the angle. I'd love to see her get in Lana's face.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

MERPER said:


> Rumors are that she'll be at RAW.
> 
> I wonder how exactly...
> 
> ...


I'd take those rumours with a large grain of salt if I were you since I highly doubt that Nikki's even able to fly yet.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I'd take those rumours with a large grain of salt if I were you since I highly doubt that Nikki's even able to fly yet.


Oh right. Nikki probably does need to have a doctor's permission to fly. I suppose this means she can't go to the HOF either.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Empress said:


> Oh right. Nikki probably does need to have a doctor's permission to fly. I suppose this means she can't go to the HOF either.


Hopefully she can since it would be a shame if her and John wouldn't be able to be there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Though she did post on her Instagram that she only needs to wear the brace part time now, and is healing up really well. And in 3 1/2 months time she'll be all good. Not sure if thats her rehab time or just till she no longer needs the brace at all and can start doing more strenuous activities.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I'd take those rumours with a large grain of salt if I were you since I highly doubt that Nikki's even able to fly yet.


I take anything that says "rumor" with a grain of salt, I was simply stating what is floating around out there.

I also think she may already be in NYC for something.

In addition, she just posted that the brace is reduced to part-time wear now, so I imagine any restriction on flying is lifted at this point.

Also, she has seemingly been dividing her time between Arizona and San Diego during her rehab and while that is driveable, it's a long drive. So, I have a feeling she's been flying this whole time.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

MERPER said:


> Rumors are that she'll be at RAW.
> 
> I wonder how exactly...
> 
> ...


Maybe Brie isn't the only one retiring :draper2


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Maybe Brie isn't the only one retiring


I don't doubt Nikki will retire sooner than later but she seems to be working too hard to get back from injury in 3.5 months to suddenly retire.

Barring a setback in injury, don't see it happening soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously doubt she's retiring, not when she's constantly posting updates on her recovery and talking about when she'll be back.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll be happy if she kept the necklace when she wrestles again, like DDP and his taped ribs, and D-Lo and the chest protector.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I guess I was wrong about Nikki not being on Raw tonight.

Here's her latest instagram picture:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDftWX7CkFw/?taken-by=thenikkibella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Well I guess I was wrong about Nikki not being on Raw tonight.
> 
> Here's her latest instagram picture:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDftWX7CkFw/?taken-by=thenikkibella


As great as Nikki is, it says a lot about the current product that her just being in NYC has me more excited than anything WWE have done in years.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> As great as Nikki is, it says a lot about the current product that her just being in NYC has me more excited than anything WWE have done in years.


Yeah and sadly I can't see things getting better any time soon even with a Nikki return.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Really hope she's on Raw tonight. Haven't been this excited since the Slammys when she won Diva of the Year.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ratman said:


> Really hope she's on Raw tonight. Haven't been this excited since the Slammys when she won Diva of the Year.


*Hopefully that Nikki will be involved in the tag match that is going on this Sunday Night. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So did Nikki actually appear on Raw at all?


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> So did Nikki actually appear on Raw at all?


Nope.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well Nikki not showing up was disappointing. I'm hoping they are just saving her for WM and have her return in Team Total Divas corner.

It really sucks that Nikki still has 3-4 months to go with taking time off.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I got excited for Raw for nothing.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Nikki Bella would of been probably the only diva on the roster to save that god awful divas segment on Raw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

According to a new report, a full-time return to the ring is not in the cards for Nikki Bella.

Pro Wrestling Sheet is reporting that Nikki was scheduled to appear on last night’s Raw in support of Team Total Divas, but cancelled the appearance due to the risk involved. It is said that Nikki’s doctors warned her that one bump could seriously set back her recovery.

The major story of her recovery, though, is that Nikki has been informed that she will not be able to make a full-time return to the ring. The report states that, due to the severity of her injury, the most Nikki can hope for is a part-time return, and she won’t know if that is possible until she undergoes a CAT scan in July.

Future appearances have been nixed as well, ruling out the possibility that Nikki could be present at WrestleMania or next week’s Raw. Nikki, the report says, is “very sad” that she won’t be able to support her sister Brie at ringside during what may be her final nights as a Diva.

Read the full report on Pro Wrestling Sheet.

http://www.diva-dirt.com/122096/repo...e-return-ring/



:mj2

Damn this really sucks. Hope it's not true. I just want her to be healthy even if that means she can never wrestle again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd rather Nikki retire at this point. Her health has to come first. I don't want Nikki to give her all, just to return and get lazy booking. The WWE has obviously moved on to the NXT women. 

But this is horrible news for Nikki.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn that sucks. I hope its just a typical dirt sheet rumour. If its true Id rather she retires than risk her health.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would love to see Nikki get an on screen role if she's can't continue to wrestle. Brie will have an ambassador-type role (whatever that is), so I hope Nikki can stay with the company.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe Nikki can have a show on the Network and represent the WWE at various events.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm in denial over all this.

Hopefully she still gets a role with WWE if its true.

It'll be awful if it is that serious though, after years and years of busting her ass, improving so much at everything, she had really started to hit her stride right as things were entering a new era of women's wrestling in WWE and she had just wowed everyone with her Charlotte matches.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nikki shot down that report on her snapchat yesterday. Not that her retiring as a full time wrestler is out of the realm of possibility, but she just had the surgery less than 3 months ago, at that stage where she's just now starting to wean her neckbrace. There was no way she was going to be healthy enough for wrestling this early in recovery. Don't know why the dirtsheets expected her to return in the ring last Monday when she's in no shape to do so.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The "report" did go against all her positive updates and tweets about being better and stronger than ever. Dont know why anyone actually expected her to get physical in her rumored appearance on Raw so soon after neck surgery.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah Nikki said she would return to the ring around late summer. Its unrealistic for anyone to return 5 months sooner than expected. Plus she still has to wear the neck brace. WWE would never allow someone to do physical work for someone who can't go a few hours without wearing a neck brace. Im calling that report BS until Nikki says something about it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Nikki shot down that report on her snapchat yesterday. Not that her retiring as a full time wrestler is out of the realm of possibility, but she just had the surgery less than 3 months ago, at that stage where she's just now starting to wean her neckbrace. There was no way she was going to be healthy enough for wrestling this early in recovery. Don't know why the dirtsheets expected her to return in the ring last Monday when she's in no shape to do so.


That's great to hear those rumors turned out to be false. Now just hope she returns in perfectly good health.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TMZ did an article on Nikki  She really does look amazing, even wearing a neckbrace. 

*21 TIMES NIKKI BELLA LOOKED SMOKIN' HOT IN A NECK BRACE*

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/29/21-times-nikki-bella-looked-smokin-hot-in-a-neck-brace/#ixzz44RNBAifT

Nikki and John on The Today Show


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It really is amazing how amazing she looks even with a neck brace on.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like Nikki will be ringside


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Looks like Nikki will be ringside


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously, holy shit Nikki looked incredible. Like just, wow. She might even be the highlight of Mania she looked that good.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


>


Holy fuck! Dem titties.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Yes please.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dat Nikki, she's just meant to be in a bikini.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shes a Goddess, shes so gorgeous.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*This GIF is old as dirt, but still quality.








*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *This GIF is old as dirt, but still quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki gonna be on Whose Line is it Anyway. I'm so looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Cena so freaking lucky. :cena6


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I miss Neckbrace Nikki.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler must hate himself for not still being with her.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

http://www.eonline.com/news/757219/...s-fall-watch-the-first-promo-for-total-bellas

The Bella Twins have a new docu-series!
Premiering this fall on E!, Total Bellas will follow the lives of Nikki Bella and Brie Bella and their significant others, John Cena and Daniel Bryan.
On the upcoming six episode series we'll see Nikki recovering from neck surgery and discussing the fate of her career with Brie.
"We don't know if you'll ever get back in the ring," Brie tells Nikki in the promo clip above. "Which means The Bella Twins will probably never get back in the ring."
After Nikki's surgery, Brie and Bryan move in with Nikki and Cena and it sounds like there's drama brewing between the couples.
"Change your habits and respect ours," Cena tells Brie.
And if that wasn't enough drama, we'll also see Bryan break down in tears while discussing his retirement from the WWE!
"We are excited to build on one of our most successful franchises with this new series that goes exclusively inside the world of WWE fan favorites The Bella Twins," Jeff Olde, EVP, Programming and Development, E!, revealed. "Nikki and Brie Bella have an undeniable charm and wit that matches their irrefutable beauty, and we are thrilled to get an intimate look into what it's like to be in a relationship with some of the hottest sports entertainers in the world."
In addition to their spin-off series, The Bella Twins will still be a part of Total Divas when the show returns for season six this fall!
Take a look at the video above to preview Nikki's recovery, Bryan's life after the WWE and see what else you can expect on the show!
Watch the premiere of Total Bellas this fall, only on E!


I can't wait :banderas. So happy for them. Hopefully he doesn't flop and lasts more than 1 season. But with Nikki as the star, I think it'd be hard for it to flop.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Apparently she's hoping for a June/July return to the ring. :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Holy God...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> Holy God...


One day there will be a religion in honour of that body of hers.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry I haven't watched wwe in like four months. Forgot about Nikki damnnnn lol.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JTGrasby said:


> Holy God...


Better than perfect


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Haven't seen this gif before:








And some classic beach Nikki epicness


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never seen that running one before. NICE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

she is pretty


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Hell yes.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Good. Fucking. Lord. I can't handle this image. Too much bloody beauty in this picture. 

She's seriously a goddess. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

oh how i so much miss you nikki!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I need a Fearless University Jacket.








Why hasn't it been made into merch yet?


----------



## SuperBad (May 11, 2016)

Yeah what happened to that jacket she looked great in it and suits her gimmick


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What's the time frame for her return?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Envy said:


> What's the time frame for her return?


Last I heard she mentioned June/July, though not sure if thats her return date, or just when she can start training 100%.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Envy said:


> What's the time frame for her return?





> "Nikki Bella also mentioned that she will find out in July if she can return to the ring and that it appears the bone in her neck is fusing properly. She teased a SummerSlam return and told Charlotte she was coming for her."


http://www.eonline.com/shows/total_divas/news/765280/nikki-bella-and-brie-bella-dish-on-surreal-total-bellas-experience-a-wedding-a-mental-breakdown-and-a-pregnancy


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

That is one lucky young girl in that photo above. Apparently there's some other pictures of Nikki floating around from that event and her cleavage looks sensational... TMZ has 2 on their site but it's pretty low quality.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


>


How am I just seeing this gif now? God damn



Eva Maryse said:


> Last I heard she mentioned June/July, though not sure if thats her return date, or just when she can start training 100%.


I would do just about anything to be that fan right there



I also saw pics of Cena getting caught staring at her cleavage lol

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/05/18/john-cena-stares-nikki-bella-boobs-cleavage-wwe-total-divas-pic/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


:lol :lol:lol

No comment.

Nikki looks gorgeous in the new pics with Cena. It's great to see her without the neck brace. She's desperately needed in the Women's Division. If she's healthy, I hope she gets one last reign.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Alot of creepy Nikki gifs in here lol. In any case, miss Nikki. The WD desperately needs her back. I see Charlotte Nikki at SS.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> :lol :lol:lol
> 
> No comment.
> 
> Nikki looks gorgeous in the new pics with Cena. It's great to see her without the neck brace. She's desperately needed in the Women's Division. If she's healthy, I hope she gets one last reign.


The Womens division really could use Nikki right now. And that doesnt feel like a "Nikki mark" statement either, they could really do with another credible and over woman in the division. She'd keep things fresher. Im excited for her return, feels like she hot injured just as she was really hitting her stride and winning people over.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I agree, Nikki is needed right now in the WD right now. She would the perfect choice to take the title of Charlotte. Charlotte took her title and now Nikki is taking hers. I just really hope Nikki gets another title run. I mean come on, Nikki has to win it right? The red and white goes with her attire perfectly lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I agree, Nikki is needed right now in the WD right now. She would the perfect choice to take the title of Charlotte. Charlotte took her title and now Nikki is taking hers. I just really hope Nikki gets another title run. I mean come on, Nikki has to win it right? The red and white goes with her attire perfectly lol.


It would be cool to see Nikki return and take Charlottes belt. Thatd be some decent story telling and the dynamic is turned around this time with Nikki as the face.

And yeah the red of the Womens belt...come on, suits Nikki perfectly.

Im not expecting a monster pop or anything but I really hope she gets a big fan reaction when she returns.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn she's gorgeous


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is just so gorgeous. I don't get how people find her ugly but to each their own. 

I agree that Nikki was hitting her stride when she got injured. I'm happy the NXT women were called up but it's so snobbish how some people act as though there's only room for technical wrestlers only. Nikki may not have been the best in ring technician but she turned into a solid, all around performer. There's nothing wrong with being beautiful and having sex appeal; especially when she didn't just rely on her looks. She deserved better treatment from creative. Nikki should've gotten a meaningful title reign, not a filler one because the WWE wanted to piss off AJ Lee.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I have to applaud Nikki for improoving as a worker. She was pretty average. But then was the best worker on the main roster last year. She's not naturally gifted, but she worked hard. She should get a good pop when she returns. Kinda like Paige did. AS they are the most popular Divas. I give BEcky a hard time haha, only because I know she can be better then what is dished to her. But it is what it is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Damn she's gorgeous


God damn she is amazing. She's so beautiful.



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Nikki is just so gorgeous. I don't get how people find her ugly but to each their own.
> 
> I agree that Nikki was hitting her stride when she got injured. I'm happy the NXT women were called up but it's so snobbish how some people act as though there's only room for technical wrestlers only. Nikki may not have been the best in ring technician but she turned into a solid, all around performer. There's nothing wrong with being beautiful and having sex appeal; especially when she didn't just rely on her looks. She deserved better treatment from creative. Nikki should've gotten a meaningful title reign, not a filler one because the WWE wanted to piss off AJ Lee.


Yeah, granted we all have different tastes but how some can think/act like Nikki is flat out ugly is beyond me.

Nikki's the best all rounder they have in the division. And I'd even say shes one of the best all rounders of either gender in WWE. Shes good in all areas and brings a ton of sex appeal, cross over appeal and a large fanbase. She deserved a "real" Title reign rather than the "in spite of AJ" reign he got, hopefully they still use her well when she returns and resist the temptation to only push the 4 Horsewomen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I have to applaud Nikki for improoving as a worker. She was pretty average. But then was the best worker on the main roster last year. She's not naturally gifted, but she worked hard. She should get a good pop when she returns. Kinda like Paige did. AS they are the most popular Divas. I give BEcky a hard time haha, only because I know she can be better then what is dished to her. But it is what it is.


She really did work hard, and bust her ass to improve as a wrestler. She's come a long way.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Nikki Bella makes me so happy.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope Nikki walks the red carpet of the ESPY's with John Cena.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I was reading on Facebook and some idiot accused Nikki of looking like Caitlyn Jenner lol. Some people are so rude. She looks nothing like Caitlyn Jenner. Does she look like a man in a dress? No. Very feminine. I guess if you put your self out their. Your vulnrable to be scrutinized.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I was reading on Facebook and some idiot accused Nikki of looking like Caitlyn Jenner lol. Some people are so rude. She looks nothing like Caitlyn Jenner. Does she look like a man in a dress? No. Very feminine. I guess if you put your self out their. Your vulnrable to be scrutinized.


Thats what I'll never get. How some people can look at Nikki and call her ugly or even call her a man is beyond me. Shes insanely beautiful. It does seem to be though that generally speaking the same people who dont give Nikki any credit as a wrestler also find her to be ugly. Which is another thing I dont get.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If Nikki Bella looks like Caitlyn Jenner then I must be the gayest man on earth. I understand if she's not your type then whatever it's your loss, but to think she looks like Caitlyn is just ridiculous. She is just so gorgeous. She is def at the very top of my list for hottest woman alive lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> If Nikki Bella looks like Caitlyn Jenner then I must be the gayest man on earth. I understand if she's not your type then whatever it's your loss, but to think she looks like Caitlyn is just ridiculous. She is just so gorgeous. She is def at the very top of my list for hottest woman alive lol.


Its insane really. Different tastes and all that, but Nikki is so beautiful. She's stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God she's amazing :nikki


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> :sodone


Great Scott. :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm in love with that picture :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Speechless, WWE needs that ass back on TV.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cenas a true pimp

Ge has that, and its not enough


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735184668287336448
Saw this lovely gif today on twitter :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735184668287336448
> Saw this lovely gif today on twitter :yum:


Hell to the yes. Perfection :nikki


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> :sodone


DAMN! :trips5:done:zayn3:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I love that ass.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Miss that Ass. She needs to come back and take her title back


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

well gawd almighty. i should lurk this thread more often.kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The red on the Womens Championship would match Nikki so well.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol at that Roman gif.

Nikki has the perfect body shape. She's not super thin or extra curvy. 

I was hoping she'd be back by Summerslam, but the WWE booking worries me lately. Well, it always has. But only Charlotte and whoever is jobbing to her seem to get screen time. I'd rather Nikki just do her own thing than to rush back and not be in a decent angle.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> :lol at that Roman gif.
> 
> Nikki has the perfect body shape. She's not super thin or extra curvy.
> 
> I was hoping she'd be back by Summerslam, but the WWE booking worries me lately. Well, it always has. But only Charlotte and whoever is jobbing to her seem to get screen time. I'd rather Nikki just do her own thing than to rush back and not be in a decent angle.


Yeah, I'm really excited for her return, but there's the possibility that once she's back things wont be very good for her at all. She's probably going to return at the height of LOLSashaWins and when they need to give Charlotte some wins back...not a great time to not be either of those two.

I'm hoping though that with the strength of the Bella 'brand' and Nikki returning from such a serious injury they use her well.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Very soon...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Man I fucking love her elbow strike................and DAT ASS! kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Really cant wait until she returns, wonder what her new finisher will be. The Alabama Slam or the Bella Hammer are great options but they've been signature moves for so long it might be weird to see them suddenly finish every match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> Really cant wait until she returns, wonder what her new finisher will be. The Alabama Slam or the Bella Hammer are great options but they've been signature moves for so long it might be weird to see them suddenly finish every match.


I actually saw a video of her on snapchat answering questions. When asked what her finisher will be, she said she use the forearm strike and will debut a new finisher. Can't wait to see what she'll use. Possibly a finisher? Mostly all the divas have a submission finisher right now but Nikki. I just hope she doesn't pull a Brie and uses her mans finisher (STF).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is that Nikki? I Thought Brie was married to Daniel :lol. Yeah the Rack Attack I am for. Or do you mean Brie? Thought she retired. In any case do look forward to both of them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I actually saw a video of her on snapchat answering questions. When asked what her finisher will be, she said she use the forearm strike and will debut a new finisher. Can't wait to see what she'll use. Possibly a finisher? Mostly all the divas have a submission finisher right now but Nikki. I just hope she doesn't pull a Brie and uses her mans finisher (STF).


I'm excited to see what her new finisher will be. I doubt she'd just take the STF as on screen she's never really had anything to do with Cena while Brie was very much Mrs Daniel Bryan. I really liked the Rack Attack, great move with a brilliant name, hopefully her next one is just as good. Some kind of cutter could be cool.



3ku1 said:


> Is that Nikki? I Thought Brie was married to Daniel :lol. Yeah the Rack Attack I am for. Or do you mean Brie? Thought she retired. In any case do look forward to both of them.


Yeah its Nikki having a tea party with Daniel..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm excited to see what her new finisher will be. I doubt she'd just take the STF as on screen she's never really had anything to do with Cena while Brie was very much Mrs Daniel Bryan. I really liked the Rack Attack, great move with a brilliant name, hopefully her next one is just as good. Some kind of cutter could be cool.



Yeah I loved the Rack Attack. Such a shame that was the cause of her injury. I'm really not a fan of wrestlers taking other people's finishers but maybe she could something like Victoria's Widows Peak. I always loved that move.










Or maybe a move that anyone in WWE has never used like Cage's Weapon X










Whatever it is, I just hope it doesn't sideline her for another 9-10 months. She just needs to be back on my screen ASAP.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Either of those would be pretty damn good. Whatever it is I hope its something fresh or at least that isnt used in WWE already. A reverse Lungblower could be cool.

Edit: typing on a phone sucks.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She really does have the perfect body. As @Becky With The Good Hair said shes not too skinny or too curvy. Shes just thick enough in all the right places, athletically curvy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I agree 100%. Man that body is so perfect I wouldn't change a thing about her. She's so gorgeous too. Nikki is the definition of perfect woman for my taste.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's very naturally gorgeous as well, yeah she's got an enhanced rack but you see her without makeup and she's so beautiful.










When did everyone become a Nikki fan? I'll be honest the Bellas original run did little for me, they were still green and the Twin Magic thing was overused and annoying. I did enjoy their heel run at the end though. When Nikki got her boob job is when I first really look notice though. She was always a bit curvier than Brie, had the better ass already and that just put her over the top. After they returned though and once they started wrestling more and more Nikki won me over in a new way. She was busting out new moves, looked so much better in ring, tweaking her character, she showed improvement in all areas, in ring, on the mic and getting her body in crazy good shape.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki technically prob has the best body ever IVe seen in WWE. OBviousley you got Torrie, Stacy E.t.c.Based on assets Stacy had the best legs ever. Torrie boobs haha. Nikki overall is just complete.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


> She's very naturally gorgeous as well, yeah she's got an enhanced rack but you see her without makeup and she's so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I became Nikki Bella after AJ Lee dropped the "pipe bomb" on the divas but mainly the Bella Twins, Nikki improved a lot in the ring and so did Brie but people refused to see it and they took everything that AJ Lees aid in her "pipe bomb" like it was the truth, ever since that night I have been a Nikki Bella fan and proud of it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> She's very naturally gorgeous as well, yeah she's got an enhanced rack but you see her without makeup and she's so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was never much of a Bella fan tbh in their first run. I started to become a fan of Nikki right around when she was involved in the Brie vs Stephanie McMahon storyline where she kept getting put in handicap matches. But when she turned heel on Brie and became a total bitch was when she became my favorite diva and I became a huge fan of hers. This was also right around the time when I noticed that Nikki has improved a ton in the ring and that just made me like her more.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I became a Nikki Bella fan during the Brie vs. Stephanie McMahon feud. Even though all the attention was on Brie, I felt Nikki's psychology was better. She told the better story of a sister tired of being just the "other twin" and paying for her sister's mistakes. She's really improved in the ring, mic and knows how to use her sex appeal without relying just on her body. It's not all just about wrist locks and holds, but presentation too. Nikki not only looks like a star but is as well. She deserves far more credit than given. It would've been easy for her to go through the motions and just exist as John Cena's girlfriend but she gives it her all. At least I think so.

Some people give her a hard time because she's beautiful, hot and knows it.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Was never much of a Bella fan tbh in their first run. I started to become a fan of Nikki right around when she was involved in the Brie vs Stephanie McMahon storyline where she kept getting put in handicap matches. But when she turned heel on Brie and became a total bitch was when she became my favorite diva and I became a huge fan of hers. This was also right around the time when I noticed that Nikki has improved a ton in the ring and that just made me like her more.


Her match with Brie at HIAC 2014 sold me on her. That was a fantastic match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Did anyone watch the Seth thing. And Nikki shouted to Seth you look hot! . The ship is alive and well LOL. Not being serious i don't do that sorta thing, but thought that was funny. In any case, maybe shallow but I miss those boobs on Raw


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Both Nikki and Brie improved massively in the last year. It's such a shame they're both out after how much better they became. 

Brie's Yes Lock in her last match was God Tier.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> Her match with Brie at HIAC 2014 sold me on her. That was a fantastic match.


Indeed it was. Very, very underrated as well. The twins went out there and put on a good match, but most people refuse to admit that because its the Bellas. Their whole feud is very underrated, it wasn't great or anything but nowhere near as terrible as its made out to be, especially when there was that awful Paige v AJ feud going on at the same time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well not to disrupt the flow of the thread. But alot of ppl talk about the PAige and AJ feud being legendary, and an all time classic. And how it opened the door for all the nxt girls. And brought respect to womens wrestling. This is just what I hear or read about the PAige AJ FEud. Nikki Brie was great too.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Indeed it was. Very, very underrated as well. The twins went out there and put on a good match, but most people refuse to admit that because its the Bellas. Their whole feud is very underrated, it wasn't great or anything but nowhere near as terrible as its made out to be, especially when there was that awful Paige v AJ feud going on at the same time.


I didn't dig the feud, was quite corny most of the time, but the match was great. It's one I remember highly from that show. The AJ/Paige matches were always disappointing - they didn't have chemistry. Their best match was the 3-Way with Nikki involved.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Did anyone watch the Seth thing. And Nikki shouted to Seth you look hot! . The ship is alive and well LOL. Not being serious i don't do that sorta thing, but thought that was funny. In any case, maybe shallow but I miss those boobs on Raw


Cute. Still think a heel Seth/Nikki pairing last year could have been good, if nothing else it would have been quality for the online rage about a Bella being partnered with Seth.

And yes, need that Rack back on TV.



Mister Abigail said:


> Both Nikki and Brie improved massively in the last year. It's such a shame they're both out after how much better they became.
> 
> Brie's Yes Lock in her last match was God Tier.


That Yes Lock at Mania was the best thing Brie ever did, god damn it was so silky smooth.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brie did that yes lock better than Bryan has ever done it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Well not to disrupt the flow of the thread. But alot of ppl talk about the PAige and AJ feud being legendary, and an all time classic. And how it opened the door for all the nxt girls. And brought respect to womens wrestling. This is just what I hear or read about the PAige AJ FEud. Nikki Brie was great too.


I can see how the argument can be made for what AJ/Paige led to for the women. I've always felt that Paige/AJ's contribution towards the 4 Horsewomen is overstated. WWE have hired female wrestlers before, and when you look at how poorly the whole Paige/AJ feud was received (it was booked badly) and how all their matches were disappointing its hard to see that feud as a game changer. The model era of female wrestlers delivered a few better matches than the AJ/Paige feud.



JTGrasby said:


> I didn't dig the feud, was quite corny most of the time, but the match was great. It's one I remember highly from that show. The AJ/Paige matches were always disappointing - they didn't have chemistry. Their best match was the 3-Way with Nikki involved.


Its mostly Nikkis work that made me enjoy that feud. She was a terrific bitch, good on the mic and they delivered in the ring. That was when Nikki really started showing what she can do, and as a fan of hers I've always enjoyed the fact that the only good match in the AJ/Paige feud was the triple threat with the Bella involved.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> I can see how the argument can be made for what AJ/Paige led to for the women. I've always felt that Paige/AJ's contribution towards the 4 Horsewomen is overstated. WWE have hired female wrestlers before, and when you look at how poorly the whole Paige/AJ feud was received (it was booked badly) and how all their matches were disappointing its hard to see that feud as a game changer. The model era of female wrestlers delivered a few better matches than the AJ/Paige feud.
> 
> 
> 
> Its mostly Nikkis work that made me enjoy that feud. She was a terrific bitch, good on the mic and they delivered in the ring. That was when Nikki really started showing what she can do, and as a fan of hers I've always enjoyed the fact that the only good match in the AJ/Paige feud was the triple threat with the Bella involved.


Nikki really did excel in that feud and I think it's no shock they put the title on her 2 months later... she'd earned it and earned a long reign with it. 

A lot of people point to Paige/Emma as the beginning of the Revolution, but that match is overrated as hell. It's an average match with a good crowd who were more receptive due to it being in NXT. It's not good, in my opinion. 

Paige herself is incredibly overrated. Internet fans seem to love her and I never worked out why. Her work is sloppy, he promos are awful, she doesn't seem to care half the time - there's nothing about her that appeals to me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> Nikki really did excel in that feud and I think it's no shock they put the title on her 2 months later... she'd earned it and earned a long reign with it.
> 
> A lot of people point to Paige/Emma as the beginning of the Revolution, but that match is overrated as hell. It's an average match with a good crowd who were more receptive due to it being in NXT. It's not good, in my opinion.
> 
> Paige herself is incredibly overrated. Internet fans seem to love her and I never worked out why. Her work is sloppy, he promos are awful, she doesn't seem to care half the time - there's nothing about her that appeals to me.


Agree with all of this. Bella vs Bella stands out as where Nikki earned her Divas Title reign and earned the faith of the powers that be.

I geuss at the time Paige v Emma was good, but even then it was a pretty standard match. The Anti Diva was busting out hair pull snapmares and the like...so generic Diva moves. The Horsewomen matches blow that match out of the water.

And 100% on Paige. She's adored and I really cant work out why shen she fails to deliver most of the time. Her fans are the worst thing that ever happened to her, hyping her up so much. And I cant forgive how lazy she is, women like Natalya are booked like shit for years but never lose their fire. Paige goes on the backburner for a couple of months and gets lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Agree with all of this. Bella vs Bella stands out as where Nikki earned her Divas Title reign and earned the faith of the powers that be.
> 
> I geuss at the time Paige v Emma was good, but even then it was a pretty standard match. The Anti Diva was busting out hair pull snapmares and the like...so generic Diva moves. The Horsewomen matches blow that match out of the water.
> 
> And 100% on Paige. She's adored and I really cant work out why shen she fails to deliver most of the time. Her fans are the worst thing that ever happened to her, hyping her up so much. And I cant forgive how lazy she is, women like Natalya are booked like shit for years but never lose their fire. Paige goes on the backburner for a couple of months and gets lazy and unmotivated.


I think that's the problem with Paige: I always heard from people how good she was and when I saw her myself... she was average. The only thing that makes her stand out is her look. I can't name a single match of hers where I think she's as good as anyone has said she is. You can always tell when she's about to lose because she has the look of an person who is unmotivated because they know they're about to lose - she's awful at hiding her disappointment. 

Doesn't help Paige that there's women on the roster much better than her now, like Sasha and Becky and Charlotte and Nikki - she isn't a stand out. I don't see her lasting much longer in the company before leaving to become an actress or something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> I think that's the problem with Paige: I always heard from people how good she was and when I saw her myself... she was average. The only thing that makes her stand out is her look. I can't name a single match of hers where I think she's as good as anyone has said she is. You can always tell when she's about to lose because she has the look of an person who is unmotivated because they know they're about to lose - she's awful at hiding her disappointment.
> 
> Doesn't help Paige that there's women on the roster much better than her now, like Sasha and Becky and Charlotte and Nikki - she isn't a stand out. I don't see her lasting much longer in the company before leaving to become an actress or something.


Yep, before I'd ever even seen Paige there was so much hype, she was meant to be the greatest ever, and she's revolutionize women's wrestling...then i saw her and she was sloppy, prone to botching and bad on the mic. And she's never really changed from that, she's never lived up to the hype.

And now yeah you've got Becky, Sasha, Charlotte and Nikki who have proven to be better than her.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> Yep, before I'd ever even seen Paige there was so much hype, she was meant to be the greatest ever, and she's revolutionize women's wrestling...then i saw her and she was sloppy, prone to botching and bad on the mic. And she's never really changed from that, she's never lived up to the hype.
> 
> And now yeah you've got Becky, Sasha, Charlotte and Nikki who have proven to be better than her.


I saw a bit of Paige in shimmer before her signing, where she was average there as well. I was forgiving, because she was only like 18 or 19 at the time - you can't be expected to be great at that age. The problem is she hasn't gotten much better...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> I saw a bit of Paige in shimmer before her signing, where she was average there as well. I was forgiving, because she was only like 18 or 19 at the time - you can't be expected to be great at that age. The problem is she hasn't gotten much better...


For all the talk of how she's been wrestling since she was a kid, it hasn't really amounted to much other than hype.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> For all the talk of how she's been wrestling since she was a kid, it hasn't really amounted to much other than hype.


Like Nikki herself, that forearm is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva Maryse said:


> For all the talk of how she's been wrestling since she was a kid, it hasn't really amounted to much other than hype.


Really because Paige is one of the best in the ring.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Because of a gif of Paige selling Nikkis forearm? Lol. I think that shows great psychology. But lets not get OT.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva Maryse said:


> Agree with all of this. Bella vs Bella stands out as where Nikki earned her Divas Title reign and earned the faith of the powers that be.
> 
> I geuss at the time Paige v Emma was good, but even then it was a pretty standard match. The Anti Diva was busting out hair pull snapmares and the like...so generic Diva moves. The Horsewomen matches blow that match out of the water.
> 
> And 100% on Paige. She's adored and I really cant work out why shen she fails to deliver most of the time. Her fans are the worst thing that ever happened to her, hyping her up so much. And I cant forgive how lazy she is, women like Natalya are booked like shit for years but never lose their fire. Paige goes on the backburner for a couple of months and gets lazy and unmotivated.


Paige was not lazy or un motivated my god. Paige is doing what the agents books them to do.

You talk about how bad Paige fans are well youa Nikki fan and most Nikki fans arent not better. Never praising anyone other then Nikki who is good but not the greatest and never will be.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige was not lazy or un motivated my god. Paige is doing what the agents books them to do.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how bad Paige fans are well youa Nikki fan and most Nikki fans arent not better. Never praising anyone other then Nikki who is good but not the greatest and never will be.


I was literally praising Sasha and Becky and Charlotte before. 

You can be unmotivated. Agents don't tell you to do that. She didn't give a shit when she was losing. 


Sent from my iPhone 5s which is a cool phone and you should all have one using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hell yeah, she needs to return and start laying people out with it again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really because Paige is one of the best in the ring.


Whens she going to show it?



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige was not lazy or un motivated my god. Paige is doing what the agents books them to do.
> 
> You talk about how bad Paige fans are well youa Nikki fan and most Nikki fans arent not better. Never praising anyone other then Nikki who is good but not the greatest and never will be.


This has nothing to do with booking, Paige is clearly unmotivated and has been quite often. She's not putting all her effort in, all the women are booked badly only Paiges motivation/intensity noticeably dips.

Just in this conversation between myself and JT we've praised Sasha, Becky and Charlotte. I regularly do all the time, and Nattie, Foxxy and Naomi. No ones claiming Nikki carries everyone, or Nikki is the reason for the revolution or that Nikkis the only good wrestler. And no ones said she's the greatest ever either. So I dont know where that's come from.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva Maryse said:


> Whens she going to show it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit bout you praising. Paige has shown it but your just blind I guess. You have claimed it in the past but again something we will not agree on so let get back to what this thread for aND that is Nikki pictures.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Bullshit bout you praising. Paige has shown it but your just blind I guess. You have claimed it in the past but again something we will not agree on so let get back to what this thread for aND that is Nikki pictures.


I said the 3 Horeswomen and Nikki were the best in the division just in one of the posts you would have read. I regularly defend Charlotte and Naomi. Get upset about Paige but dont make up nonsense. And no Paige has never lived up to the hype bestowed upon her by her fans.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


>


It doesn't seem fair how fine her body is in every way.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


> It doesn't seem fair how fine her body is in every way.


To be fair, her tits are fake :draper2

Everything else though :damn kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> To be fair, her tits are fake :draper2
> 
> Everything else though :damn kada


Still great tits, and she is a pro wrestler where fake tits, push up bras, hair extensions, etc. are the norm for women.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Even if she never had the boob job, she would still be my hottest diva. Everything else about her is still perfect. The boob job is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva Maryse said:


> She's very naturally gorgeous as well, yeah she's got an enhanced rack but you see her without makeup and she's so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I truly became a Nikki fan until her heel turn. Granted, I was warming up on The Bellas for a while beforehand, but she in particular found her stride at that time. Nikki was arguably the one performer who always delivered and worked her ass to improve even while not being appreciated by wrestling fans, whereas the likes of AJ and Paige consistently underwhelmed. Not to shade either one of them, it just is what it is. It made me find a whole new level of respect for her and in many ways sympathize with her "struggle", if you will, because she is one of countless women stigmatized based off their looks and the fact that they didn't work in the indie circuit. Wrestling fans are jaded and cynical, which is sad because a lot of said "model-turned-wrestlers" are actually good. For every Rosa there was Michelle, Eve, Naomi and so forth to balance the playing field.

It's kinda why I hope to see Nikki come back in some capacity, even if in some managing role. There's a place for her or someone like her in the division that is really lacking rn. I think she'll be much better without Brie bringing her down.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Itll be good to see Nikki do her thing solo for a change


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Honestly, it'll be a serious crime to the industry if they don't use her in some capacity if she's deemed unsuitable to do in ring work again. Make her a manager, an announcer of some sort, backstage interviewer, SOMETHING. This girl brings the fans in and to not use her is, as I said, a crime.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If she cant wrestle anymore (the horror) shes still in the position where shes drop dead gorgeous, over, has a large fanbase and can work the mic. WWE would be foolish not to still use her in some capacity. Though I do kind of have the feeling that if she cant wrestle anymore she might look for a new challenge.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If she can't wrestle anyore. Hey should be a good manager for John, or Seth haha.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth and Nikki would make a great on screen couple. But I don't think Stephanie will allow another power couple on the show.

The WWE could always give Nikki her own TV show on the Network. But I'd rather she do something with E! and reach a larger audience.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Seth and Nikki would be cool together. They could do a storyline similar to Edge/Lita/Matt with Cena but Cena already said he doesn't want a storyline with her.

But if Nikki can never wrestle again it'd such a shame. No way WWE would release her so at least she's got a job but I have no idea what it'd be. Brie already said she's going to be a social media ambassador (whatever that is). I just hope her job would be on screen.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

I doubt Cena would allow Nikki to be used in a couple storyline.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

The difference in bodies is staggering.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738114495382491136
Damn she's so pretty


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

badari said:


> I doubt Cena would allow Nikki to be used in a couple storyline.


Of course not since he already put the kibosh on it from happening two years ago.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She'd be an epic heel manager though.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> She'd be an epic heel manager though.


I doubt that she would want to do it at this point in her career.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LordKain said:


> Of course not since he already put the kibosh on it from happening two years ago.


Do you know why? WWE needs some of their real life drama to spill on screen.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Do you know why? WWE needs some of their real life drama to spill on screen.


Because Nikki prefers to wrestle instead of managing/valeting which she always hated doing and felt that she was better then.

As far as Cena and Nikki's real life drama spilling on WWE TV goes well I'd have to beg the differ with you on that since the WWE haven't done a decent storyline like that since Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth and that was nearly 25 years ago.

Besides everyone knows that Cena's the one with all the power in their relationship anyway so what would be the point?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Forever my favorite thread on here!


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Do you know why? WWE needs some of their real life drama to spill on screen.


A good way to ruin a real relationship in wrestling is to put one of the people in it with another person in kayfabe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I doubt that she would want to do it at this point in her career.


I agree with that. Shes always wanted to break free of the model/manager/arm candy role and be recognised and used as a wrestler. I cant see her gladly going back to the days where all she does is stand around and look pretty. But if tragically she cant wrestle she would make for a great manager. Id say though she'd look for a new challenge if she cant wrestle or go into TV through E and/or WWE.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eva Maryse said:


> I agree with that. Shes always wanted to break free of the model/manager/arm candy role and be recognised and used as a wrestler. I cant see her gladly going back to the days where all she does is stand around and look pretty. But if tragically she cant wrestle she would make for a great manager. Id say though she'd look for a new challenge if she cant wrestle or go into TV through E and/or WWE.


If Nikki can't wrestle anymore (which appears more then likely) then I'd say she'll either be an ambassador for the WWE or she'll be focusing all of her attention on her's and Brie's new business venture that they both have together.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Love her or hate her, you have to admire her for trying to come back from an injury this serious. Most would've retired and called it a day, especially someone in Nikki's position who has other options open to her, either inside or outside of the company. It's commendable. 

I'd love to see a full-time comeback, but I'm realistic about it - I don't expect it'll happen. She'll likely wrestle a few matches a year and that's okay with me, as long as I can still see her perform and she can keep healthy.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Shes so gorgeous.

Its gonna suck if she cant wrestle anymore.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva Maryse said:


> If she cant wrestle anymore (the horror) shes still in the position where shes drop dead gorgeous, over, has a large fanbase and can work the mic. WWE would be foolish not to still use her in some capacity. Though I do kind of have the feeling that if she cant wrestle anymore she might look for a new challenge.


Least you got the gorgeous part right.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CJ said:


>


:banderas

There is actually a video of her dancing that goes along with these pics but I don't know how to copy videos from Instagram. If anyone hasn't seen it yet, go to her IG ASAP. It's so sexy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE GUY said:


> :banderas
> 
> There is actually a video of her dancing that goes along with these pics but I don't know how to copy videos from Instagram. If anyone hasn't seen it yet, go to her IG ASAP. It's so sexy.


https://fat.gfycat.com/AblePlasticAsianpiedstarling.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/HarmoniousUnhappyAmoeba.webm

:done


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

i miss her so much ...





















:sodone:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She really is so beautiful.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

CJ said:


> https://fat.gfycat.com/AblePlasticAsianpiedstarling.webm





CJ said:


> https://fat.gfycat.com/HarmoniousUnhappyAmoeba.webm
> 
> :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually missed this match when it originally aired and just saw it for the first time tonight, a damn good womens TV match. Nikki's last few matches were really great.



JTGrasby said:


>


Words dont do this woman justice.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wonder when she returns if she well return with that protective attire. Sorry I know shallow, but you can't see the twins lol. Hopefully not.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki coming for that Women's Championship :mark:


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki coming for that Women's Championship :mark:


The title suits her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> The title suits her.


It really does.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki as Wonder Woman :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hell yes. 

Her return is going to be glorious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Her return is going to be glorious.







Just a little over a month till Nikki returns :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Just a little over a month till Nikki returns :mark:











Yes, yes, yes!

Cant wait, she's really needed in the division right now. And there's several new great feud options for her as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
Nikki Bella on Roman Reigns:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739552343767842820
@Fearless Maryse @THE GUY

Sounds like a potentially great porno :hmm *


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Nikki Bella on Roman Reigns:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739552343767842820
> ...


Haha

I would personally love to see Roman and Nikki together just because they my two favorites right now. Also that they are a married couple in the PWA league here on WF named Joey and Molly Spears :lol. Btw you two should join.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki on Roman...I'd watch that.

And yeah they'd be a fantastic on screen pairing as well, just seems like they'd work together really well. Nikki's just got that sex appeal and sassiness to where she'd be a great manager for someone like Roman.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


>


I really hope if she does return she brings back that yellow attire kada
My favorite attire of hers she looks amazing in it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Nikki sucking up to Roman. OF course she is, shes not stupid. He's the top guy, what she gonna say he can't wrestle? But I Well reserve my personal opinion on this

Yes Nikki in that Yellow Attire, my god miss her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont see how thats sucking up to him at all. He's clearly a good looking guy, the ladies love him. Saying he's good looking doesn't seem like sucking up to him, neither does saying he's great in ring, especially when he has bene delivering big time in the ring lately.



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I really hope if she does return she brings back that yellow attire kada
> My favorite attire of hers she looks amazing in it.


Yeah her yellow attire was something special. Its hard to pick out a favourite; she looks great in green, black, pink, and white especially. But that yellow attire is a real standout. Seems even sexier than usual.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

i just love Nikki in that yellow attire :homer


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> i just love Nikki in that yellow attire :homer


OK much as I love the yellow attire, from those gifs I can see why she didn't wear it for long. They get finned for nip slips so I have no idea how WWE would react to a puss slip which she was DAMN close to in that match... actually in that last one if that rope wasn't in the way I think we would see a partial partial kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah yellow just suits her so well for some reason.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


This was awesome, damn I've missed her.



JTGrasby said:


>


She really is such a beautiful woman.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Thanks for posting. :smile2:

As for what colors Nikki looks great in, yellow is one of my favorites too. I like that she switches it up. I can't wait to have her back in the ring. The Women's Division needs her. And I wouldn't mind Nikki and Roman as a heel duo.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God damn I can't wait for Nikki to return. I probably jump out of my seat when her theme hits. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> God damn I can't wait for Nikki to return. I probably jump out of my seat when her theme hits. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yep :mark I didn't mark out for Styles debut, or Shanes return, or Taker showing up, or anything else, but I will mark out when Nikki returns.









(I marked out for Maryse return and Miz winning the IC belt though.)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


>


White is another colour that really suits her so well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki looks great in blue too





































I think we can all just agree that Nikki looks good in anything she wears


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll mark out for her return if they let it be a surprise. I don't want them to advertise it like they did with Cena.

Let it be a situation where Charlotte is doing something terrible to one of Nikki's friends in the women's division and then BAM her music hits, she runs out (tits bouncing everywhere) and lays a whoopin' on Charlotte.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki looks great in blue too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth :nikki She looks amazing in any colour and every outfit. And thank you Cameron for that last gif.



MERPER said:


> I'll mark out for her return if they let it be a surprise. I don't want them to advertise it like they did with Cena.
> 
> Let it be a situation where Charlotte is doing something terrible to one of Nikki's friends in the women's division and then BAM her music hits, she runs out (tits bouncing everywhere) and lays a whoopin' on Charlotte.


Yeah her return definitely works best if its a surprise. They'd ruin some of the buzz announcing it ahead of time. As you said have Charlotte beating someone down then have Nikki come out and make the save, she'd get a good pop. I really hope she does get a great pop in her return, she went down with injury right as she was really proving her worth as a pro wrestler.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd do a surprise by not telling the date she returns but I would add surgery bids to whichever show she is on


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Loved this look for the brief time she had it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> Loved this look for the brief time she had it.


Yeah I loved that look as well, shame she didn't have it for very long. It somehow had a very PPV/big match feel to it for Night Of Champions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Another 2 of my favourite Nikki attires:








The heels, the thigh highs, cleavage, pony tail... :yes








And then classy sexy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:yes


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JTGrasby said:


> Loved this look for the brief time she had it.


One of her best and hottest looks. IF she returns and wrestles. I wonder if she well still have that protective gear she had on. Hopefully not.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


God she's incredible.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Fearless Maryse said:


> God she's incredible.


You can say that again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

CJ said:


>


It should be illegal to be her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Has there ever been a more perfect woman in pro wrestling?

I'll momentarily ignore the wrestling side of things, she's gorgeous, she's beautiful, fun personality, ridiculously amazing body. Physically she is perfect, she's fit, she's in shape, she's buff but she's not to big. She's just muscular enough. Any smaller and she wouldn't be the same, any bigger and she wouldn't be the same. She's curvy yet skinny. Epic ass, fantastic rack, great thighs, and on and on. 

Then on top of that she's a pretty damn good pro wrestling. Good in the ring, on the mic, as a character, and has gotten over.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

My word she's stunning.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> My word she's stunning.


Wow. She keeps getting better and better. So beautiful.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Has there ever been a more perfect woman in pro wrestling?
> 
> I'll momentarily ignore the wrestling side of things, she's gorgeous, she's beautiful, fun personality, ridiculously amazing body. Physically she is perfect, she's fit, she's in shape, she's buff but she's not to big. She's just muscular enough. Any smaller and she wouldn't be the same, any bigger and she wouldn't be the same. She's curvy yet skinny. Epic ass, fantastic rack, great thighs, and on and on.
> 
> Then on top of that she's a pretty damn good pro wrestling. Good in the ring, on the mic, as a character, and has gotten over.


Like I said before, imo she's the perfect woman for all the reasons you mentioned. Would not change a single thing about her.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pretty short clip here but it's great to see Nikki is getting lot stronger and recovering well from her surgery. 5 months is way to long with no Nikki. God I can't wait for her return. 

Btw if you follow Nikki on snapchat, she's doing some crazy things with her tongue :cena5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Her tongue...another thing to add to the perfect list.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm just hoping if she is able to come back she has a new theme. Brie got her own one when she went "solo" and shes retired now so it'd be good if they retired The Bella's theme song.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

not a fan of her (i prefer brie) but for you:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

When she says "I'm the longest reigning Divas champion in history" during sex.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I'm just hoping if she is able to come back she has a new theme. Brie got her own one when she went "solo" and shes retired now so it'd be good if they retired The Bella's theme song.


I agree with this. I've never liked the Bellas theme though, so it'd be nice to see Nikki with something else. That said I imagine there will be a pretty good pop when "You can look but you cant touch" hits the speakers again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seems she's training with Daniel Bryan at the moment, working on a new finisher.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> When she says "I'm the longest reigning Divas champion in history" during sex.


Would help if the DIVA's championship was still a thing though. Although I'm gonna fpalm so hard if she comes back saying she's the longest reigning Women's champion since shes never held that title.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Seems she's training with Daniel Bryan at the moment, working on a new finisher.


Interesting. I'm kind of looking forward to seeing whether she's noticeably improved if/when she returns if that's the case.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

Still perfect? Check.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Interesting. I'm kind of looking forward to seeing whether she's noticeably improved if/when she returns if that's the case.


I wouldn't expect too much improvement over how far she's already come, rehab and the neck brace would have limited what she can do for a long time. She did go out on the back of a pair of great PPV matches and some good TV matches.



THE GUY said:


>


She's so beautiful, even ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> Still perfect? Check.


She's so naturally gorgeous.


----------



## Boos17 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can't say she was never my favourite but she sure has gotten better looking over the years


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seen the little write up for it on WWE.com and it really got me thinking about how cool it is that Nikki is training with Bryan ahead of her return. Cant think of anyone better she could train with to really hone her ring skills and continue to improve. The Bellas get a hard time from fans because they are deemed to be models but Nikkis been an athlete for most of her life and it shows in her growth and dedication towards being the best she can be as a wrestler. I hope her training with Daniel is something she continues to do. Its just a shame that many fans will never accept that she is a genuine talent, but hopefully now without Brie she can really shine. Nothing against Brie but people would judge both Bellas as one entity and Bries development as a wrestler kind of just stopped a while back. 

Side note but its funny how when it came out that Brie was with Bryan and Nikki was with Cena that theyre were many people suddenly saying how good Brie was...but Nikki was still shit...because ya know...Cena.



paladin errant said:


>


Thats Brie...both Bellas are so fine.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


I was just about to this. I'm pretty sure that's not even her lol. I had to look at it first to decide if it's really her or not lol. She looks more like Nikki than Nikki's actual twin lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744750706461007872


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Holy shit if this isnt Nikki. Shes a dead ringer for her at least from this angle. Makes me want to see a Womens MITB as well. She genuinely looks more like Nikki than Brie does.

Nikkis return cant come soon enough.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Thats Brie...both Bellas are so fine.


sorry,sometimes difficult to differentiate them..


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> sorry,sometimes difficult to differentiate them..


The titties, my friend. The titties.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> sorry,sometimes difficult to differentiate them..


No harm done, Brie's gorgeous as well.



InsipidTazz said:


> The titties, my friend. The titties.


:yes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


So glamorous, and then there's Titties!


----------



## King Slender (Apr 13, 2016)

She's looking good... DAMN good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

King Slender said:


> She's looking good... DAMN good.


Yeah, god damn she looks amazing. :nikki


----------



## King Slender (Apr 13, 2016)

Only thing I don't like about her is that the tip of her nose almost touches her upper lip... there is almost no space between. But her body is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap that cleavage! That's like 80% of her titties popping out


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Just wow :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

CJ said:


>


I hate you John Cena


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DavidHemsley (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice to see, 10/10


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is so beautiful. I can't wait to have her back. Hopefully, she'll be at the brand split.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

paladin errant said:


>


WOW!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747809184276582400


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


She's a gym Goddess :nikki :sodone :zayn :rusev


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shame we'll never see Nikki as a bride :mj2



Also Nikki commenting on being called a gold digger 

During an interview with Latina Magazine, Nikki Bella was asked about being called a “gold digger” because she was dating John Cena. Here is her response to the question:

“People thought I was such a gold digger. Because my man is handsome and successful, that makes me a gold digger? First of all, I pay my own bills and I still pay my own bills. But if your man is gonna give you a gift, you’re gonna accept it. I’m not gonna be like, ‘No, can you please take back the Louis Vuitton purse?’ Absolutely not.”


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Shame we'll never see Nikki as a bride :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gorgeous.

And I love her confidence in who she is. Its such a shame she is labelled as being a gold digger by many just because she's with someone rich. Its a shame in general some of the ways people look down on her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So gorgeous.
> 
> And I love her confidence in who she is. Its such a shame she is labelled as being a gold digger by many just because she's with someone rich. Its a shame in general some of the ways people look down on her.


It's absolutely awful. She's similar to HHH; no one will ever give him full credit without believing Stephanie is solely responsible for his career. Yes, being with a McMahon has helped his career but he has talent. As does Nikki. She was booked to lose almost every match while dating Cena. So, being with him didn't help all that much. 

I'm glad she doesn't take being "feminist" or whatever too far. It's good to have your own and support yourself. But it's also nice to let people do things for you. Relationships, healthy ones, should be about give and take. 

She would make a beautiful bride.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> It's absolutely awful. She's similar to HHH; no one will ever give him full credit without believing Stephanie is solely responsible for his career. Yes, being with a McMahon has helped his career but he has talent. As does Nikki. She was booked to lose almost every match while dating Cena. So, being with him didn't help all that much.
> 
> I'm glad she doesn't take being "feminist" or whatever too far. It's good to have your own and support yourself. But it's also nice to let people do things for you. Relationships, healthy ones, should be about give and take.
> 
> She would make a beautiful bride.


Thats something thats always stood out to me when people claim Nikkis push is all on Cena. Is what part of her push seems like Cenas backstage demanding she be pushed? Yeah shes the longest reigning Divas Champ, but we all know sadly that it was just done to spite AJ. She lost a lot, and a lot of big matches on big stages. So if Cenas backstage pull got her, her push...then he seems to have no backstage power at all. 

When someone can objectively look at Nikki Bella you see someone who returned to the WWE as an improved worker and had the determination to be taken serious as an athlete, because she is an athlete not a model. She got really over as a sympathetic babyface, and as a heel. And as a heel she was consistently the stand out female wrestler most weeks as she got more and more credible and closer to the Title. She had a nice build to the Divas Title once she turned heel. Her work during that period was really impressive and its where she made a lot of fans.

And yeah her stance on feminism is really refreshing and ideal. Empowerment, self beleif, but not a femi-nazi, not overbearing with it. Girls buy guys gifts, when people make it out as sexist for a guy to buy a girl a gift its ridiculous.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Thats something thats always stood out to me when people claim Nikkis push is all on Cena. Is what part of her push seems like Cenas backstage demanding she be pushed? Yeah shes the longest reigning Divas Champ, but we all know sadly that it was just done to spite AJ. She lost a lot, and a lot of big matches on big stages. So if Cenas backstage pull got her, her push...then he seems to have no backstage power at all.
> 
> When someone can objectively look at Nikki Bella you see someone who returned to the WWE as an improved worker and had the determination to be taken serious as an athlete, because she is an athlete not a model. She got really over as a sympathetic babyface, and as a heel. And as a heel she was consistently the stand out female wrestler most weeks as she got more and more credible and closer to the Title. She had a nice build to the Divas Title once she turned heel. Her work furing that period was teally impressive and its where she made a lot of fans.
> 
> And yeah her stance on feminism is really refreshing and ideal. Empoyerment, self beleif, but not a femi nazi, not overbearing with it. Girls buy guys gifts, when people make it out as sexist for a guy to buy a girl a gift its ridiculous.


Right.

Also, the Women's Division is still a mess. Everyone thought once the Bella's left, it would suddenly improve. It hasn't. People need to realize that creative is holding everyone back and not just those they like.


----------



## DekeStokes (Feb 1, 2015)

The sooner she's back, the better.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> Right.
> 
> Also, the Women's Division is still a mess. Everyone thought once the Bella's left, it would suddenly improve. It hasn't. People need to realize that creative is holding everyone back and not just those they like.


Preach :nikki

This is why I cant help but sort of enjoy the current state of the division in a way. And Ive seen AJ and Paige fans say similar, but I feel its especially true for Nikki and her fans. But for years we've heard how the Horsewomen would come up and embarrass women like the Bellas and all the main roster girls in general. It hasn't happened yet though, the division right now is just as bad as it was when Nikki was Divas Champ. And Nikki has held her own against the horsewomen and hasn't been upstaged or embarrassed by any of them.

Which hopefully this sort of thing is all the evidence people need to see that it doesn't matter who is in the division, what the division is called or what the title is called, all those things are replaceable. Its the booking that is holding every single woman back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Holy sweet jesus :rusev


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

THE GUY said:


>


What a woman. :bow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


Its actually ridiculous how beautiful she is :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


So beautiful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else seen Nikki's apparent nude pictures leak? 

A few DIVA's have been hit up with personal pictures being released including Nikki, Paige, Becky, Carmella, Brandi Rhodes and a very young Pre-WWE Emma.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

THE GUY said:


>


She is so wifey material. Fucking beautiful! :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Envy said:


> She is so wifey material. Fucking beautiful! :sodone


I would wife her in a heartbeat. Cena has no idea how lucky he is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Anyone else seen Nikki's apparent nude pictures leak?
> 
> A few DIVA's have been hit up with personal pictures being released including Nikki, Paige, Becky, Carmella, Brandi Rhodes and a very young Pre-WWE Emma.


Damn, I want to see them, but its shitty that someone would leak them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Anyone else seen Nikki's apparent nude pictures leak?


Can't get excited, most 'leaks' are fake.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Damn, I want to see them, but its shitty that someone would leak them.


Other than possibly the first pic, I don't think it's her but I could PM you the link if you want to see for yourself.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than possibly the first pic, I don't think it's her but I could PM you the link if you want to see for yourself.


Would love to see it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than possibly the first pic, I don't think it's her but I could PM you the link if you want to see for yourself.


I'd be interested.... :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.

Fearless Nude Nikki?!?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The fuck yall talking bout ... Nikki nude and it not being all over the net?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


She's a Goddess! :nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> The fuck yall talking bout ... Nikki nude and it not being all over the net?


Other than possibly the first picture I don't think its her, it was all over 4chan and Reddit yesterday along with all the others of Paige, Emma, Becky, Brandi Rhodes, Carmella & Noelle Foely. "Nikki's" ones are the most revealing ones outside of Brandi's apparent full frontal.

I can't find them on either site now, but theirs a site that updates all wrestling related nudes that I'm PM'ing people who want it, since I obviously can't post them here, for people to judge for themselves.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The girls in most of those pics dont look anywhere near fit enough to be Nikki. She's been in great shape for years now, first one could be her.

Also...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than possibly the first picture I don't think its her, it was all over 4chan and Reddit yesterday along with all the others of Paige, Emma, Becky, Brandi Rhodes, Carmella & Noelle Foely. "Nikki's" ones are the most revealing ones outside of Brandi's apparent full frontal.
> 
> I can't find them on either site now, but theirs a site that updates all wrestling related nudes that I'm PM'ing people who want it, since I obviously can't post them here, for people to judge for themselves.


Hey man, happy 4th!

If you got the Nikki nudes or the ones people are claiming to be Nikki and you wouldn't mind passing them along that would be cool.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Beat me too it, she's got the ultimate bikini body :yes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Beat me too it, she's got the ultimate bikini body :yes


You beat me to it in the main thread :lmao She definitely does :sodone


----------



## mwc2k5 (Jul 5, 2016)

DekeStokes said:


> The sooner she's back, the better.


surprisingly enough i agree, over the past couple of years she has improved greatly as a heel and amazingly in the ring....look forward to seeing her back in the ring maybe to see how she does as a face.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well if Nikki can wrestle, she is supposed to return late July so I can see her coming back at the draft. She may not wrestle right away but I think a good surprise pick would be Nikki. Wwe.com has a fantasy mock draft and they have Nikki as a top 10 draft pick so hopefully she'll be there.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Those awesome days where she rocked her brace like it was a fashion accessory. How does she still look so fine?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than possibly the first pic, I don't think it's her but I could PM you the link if you want to see for yourself.


Interested! :thumbsup


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Cena is an idiot... How do you not want to put a ring on that?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Found out earlier today that the Bellas are coming to Comic Con next month near me. So excited to meet Nikki :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:nikkilol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


:yes :sodone :rusev :nikki :zayn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

> Former WWE Divas Champion Nikki Bella continues to work towards a return to the ring, and she will undergo some important testing in just a few weeks that will bring that eventual return much closer.
> 
> Bella, who underwent surgery for a herniated disc in her neck this past January, is scheduled to undergo her final CAT scan testing in just a few weeks. The scan will reveal how well she has recovered from the procedure and give us a better idea when she might be able to compete once again.
> 
> ...





THE GUY said:


>


For some reason that look really works for me...must be the epic boobage in bed...


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

krtgolfing said:


> Cena is an idiot... How do you not want to put a ring on that?


Because he found out first-hand that marriage is the drizzling shits, you silly cunt. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because he found out first-hand that marriage is the drizzling shits, you silly cunt. :lol


Sure was for him. :lol


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

back soon..

http://www.womens-wrestling.com/2016/07/nikki-bella-status-update.html


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because he found out first-hand that marriage is the drizzling shits, you silly cunt. :lol


Yea for some people. Don't marry a stupid cunt.. But hey you'd know first hand.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> back soon..
> 
> http://www.womens-wrestling.com/2016/07/nikki-bella-status-update.html


:yes I'm so excited for her return.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> back soon..


in fairness, that update doesn't really say that...

if things don't look right in that final CT scan she won't be back


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

MERPER said:


> in fairness, that update doesn't really say that...
> 
> if things don't look right in that final CT scan she won't be back


be positive.:wink2:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

krtgolfing said:


> Yea for some people. Don't marry a stupid cunt.. But hey you'd know first hand.


Joke's on you, fuccboi: I'm not hitched. :suckit

Instead, my thoughts on marriage were cemented after seeing my just how severe my parents' fighting and divorce wound up being, as well as my older half-brother getting burned out from it after being with his wife for only 4 years.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Latex has never looked better. :yes


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

she has the same stucked smile on the espys pics..:lol
that's why i prefer brie,she's more natural than nikki..


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Goddamnit that dress! :banderas :done:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looking forward to see what the Bellas app will be about. Hope we get to see sexy pics of Nikki :grin2:


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Latex has never looked better. :yes


you're goddamn right! latex is a fetish of mine... nikki another. put them together


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought Nikki looked like 110 times better at the Nickelodeon kids thing than she did at the ESPY's, just my 2 cents... her makeup/face looked really old at the ESPY's but then looked 10 years younger at Nickelodeon thing


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

Nikki has great ass in wwe today


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I thought Nikki looked like 110 times better at the Nickelodeon kids thing than she did at the ESPY's, just my 2 cents... her makeup/face looked really old at the ESPY's but then looked 10 years younger at Nickelodeon thing


I hate to say it but I agree. Well she looked amazing in selfies, snapchats and all that though, and her body was fiiiiiiiine in that latex, but when she was actually at the ESPYs, I dont know...her smile for one looked off. She didn't look her most beautiful...especially compared to say Maryse who looked like a Goddess walking among mere mortals.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki on her worst day is still a 10. Still think she looked beautiful at the EPSYS. I don't know why she needs to wear a lot of makeup at times. She's still gorgeous with little or no makeup at all.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I hate to say it but I agree. Well she looked amazing in selfies, snapchats and all that though, and her body was fiiiiiiiine in that latex, but when she was actually at the ESPYs, I dont know...her smile for one looked off. She didn't look her most beautiful...especially compared to say Maryse who looked like a Goddess walking among mere mortals.


And it all comes full circle as I so badly wish Nikki would take a page out of Maryse's book and do a nude photoshoot or 5


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Dude, Nikki could have zits all over her face and she'd still be a fucking 10. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


>


You know where I can find the video from this?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki on her worst day is still a 10. Still think she looked beautiful at the EPSYS. I don't know why she needs to wear a lot of makeup at times. She's still gorgeous with little or no makeup at all.


She was still gorgeous, she's just looked better. And she does need to tone down the makeup, when she posts more natural pics she looks even more amazing.



THE GUY said:


> You know where I can find the video from this?


Unfortunately it was from Snapchat apparently so unless someone has saved all her snapchats and uploaded them somewhere...

Her cleavage is insane in that gif though :rusev



paladin errant said:


>


Absolutely stunning :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

That latex dress... :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Hell yes :yes


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sadly she won't return at the draft because I saw shes not on the list of eligible draft picks :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats a real bummer.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki just said on snap that she has a very important day tomorrow. This mean she's making her return tomorrow? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I think tomorrow she will have her final scan on her neck. And that will determine if she actually can return at some point.

If she can infact be cleared to return, then i think it will still be quite a while before she returns. I'd see her rather sooner than later but that is my guess.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> I think tomorrow she will have her final scan on her neck. And that will determine if she actually can return at some point.
> 
> If she can infact be cleared to return, then i think it will still be quite a while before she returns. I'd see her rather sooner than later but that is my guess.


Very possible that her final scan is tomorrow but her snap made it seem like she's returning tomorrow. Just hope we get good news instead of bad news whatever it is.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

So they probably expect Nikki to be the mystery partner or they would have announced it yesterday. Too bad everyone is going to be pissed off just because it's not Bayley even though it was never supposed to be Bayley. They might as well be pissed off that CM Punk wasn't the Raw general manager.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew she wouldn't be there but I'm disappointed Nikki wasn't at SD tonight. Would love to see Nikki return at BG to team up with Sasha but I don't see it happening with Cena and Bryan on SD.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I knew she wouldn't be there but I'm disappointed Nikki wasn't at SD tonight. Would love to see Nikki return at BG to team up with Sasha but I don't see it happening with Cena and Bryan on SD.


Could still very well happen as a one-time thing, that way Nikki gets revenge against Charlotte before heading over to SD. Since she wasn't technically drafted, she has no ties with either brand at the moment.

:draper2


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Nikki better hope and pray that she gets drafted to Smackdown because otherwise she'll be used as enhancement talent over on Raw if she's cleared to wrestle again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I found this on Twitter. Mind as well post it here


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki needs to be on Raw to get that title. Sadly the women's title will be all about Charlotte and Sasha now. I bet when Charlotte drops it, Sasha will have 300+ day reign. No way Foxy, Jax, Paige, Summer, or anyone else from Raw is winning it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki needs to be on Raw to get that title. Sadly the women's title will be all about Charlotte and Sasha now. I bet when Charlotte drops it, Sasha will have 300+ day reign. No way Foxy, Jax, Paige, Summer, or anyone else from Raw is winning it.



If only she had as much as backstage power as internet dweebs pretend she does. Unfortunately Triple H has all the power over the division now which means year long title reigns for each of the NXT chosen 4. I at least hope she gets the chance to have some classic matches in the meantime against Sasha, Becky, Bayley, etc. She might not win the title but she can still prove she's the best in the division.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Today is the day she get's her final CAT scan to see if she can compete. Really hope we here good news today or within the next few days (have no idea how long it takes for results to come back). 




Awesome to see her fans made #StayFearlessNikki a top 10 trending topic on twitter. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755881722298896388


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

God, I am so scared for her. I hope she passes her scan. 

Everyone say a little prayer for her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It is fantastic that StayFearless was trending highly, really hope its nothing but good news.



LordKain said:


> Nikki better hope and pray that she gets drafted to Smackdown because otherwise she'll be used as enhancement talent over on Raw if she's cleared to wrestle again.


Sad but very likely true. With Charlotte and Sasha on Raw all the other girls on Raw are doomed. Just like Raws midcarders are doomed with Reigns/Rollins on top. I doubt Nikki goes to Raw anyway though with Bryan and Cena both on SmackDown.



Cashmere said:


> I found this on Twitter. Mind as well post it here


Damn she's amazing. And she needs that Title!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki got good news from the doctor. Can't wait to see her back soon 
)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fantastic. Im sure she's SmackDown bound which just makes that show even more watchable to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Battle Ground mystery partner plz.

Probably not likely since she's just cleared now though. Needs to get back into ring shape.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JM said:


> Battle Ground mystery partner plz.
> 
> Probably not likely since she's just cleared now though. Needs to get back into ring shape.


That would be great especially if Nikki got to pin Charlotte to finally get a win over her before going to SD. That seems very unlikely though, and thats without factoring in how soon it is after she's just been cleared.

Wonder what her new finisher is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fearless Maryse said:


> That would be great especially if Nikki got to pin Charlotte to finally get a win over her before going to SD. That seems very unlikely though, and thats without factoring in how soon it is after she's just been cleared.
> 
> Wonder what her new finisher is.


I'm sure that's what she's at the performance centre for among other things.

Wouldn't be surprised if she just used the sitout face buster. She's used it in the past and Brie's not there to use it anymore.  Hope it's not though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JM said:


> I'm sure that's what she's at the performance centre for among other things.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if she just used the sitout face buster. She's used it in the past and Brie's not there to use it anymore. Hope it's not though.


Yeah that would be underwhelming. She was apparently training a new finisher with Daniel a while back.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She's already made it known that it won't be a submission and it'll be a powerhouse type move. Really looking forward to see what it is.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

good news for her...smile !!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

not sure if anyone has the ability to record/download/upload snapchat videos but Nikki had a good 10-second clip today in her car... lots of cleavage and some cleavage bouncing as well


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> not sure if anyone has the ability to record/download/upload snapchat videos but Nikki had a good 10-second clip today in her car... lots of cleavage and some cleavage bouncing as well


No idea how to get a video but I took a screenshot. She looks amazing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah her cleavage is AMAZING in that snapchat.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JM said:


> Battle Ground mystery partner plz.
> 
> Probably not likely since she's just cleared now though. Needs to get back into ring shape.


She's been training with Bryan since last month apparently, so perhaps she's further along than she's letting on?


I won't hold my breath tho. Rather Nikki spend a month or two rehabbing and be 100% in ring shape than rush for a return.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/175769217

Have fun 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^ Awesome. Thank you


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

CJ said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone


Hottest Diva in WWE history bar none.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/OptimalNimbleItaliangreyhound.webm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone





CJ said:


> https://fat.gfycat.com/OptimalNimbleItaliangreyhound.webm


Just *WOW*. I am so ready to see her back on TV every week.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

What is Nikki's Snapchat?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Settlers51 said:


> What is Nikki's Snapchat?


thenikkibella2

Nikki at the Performance Center :yes :yes:yes :yes :yes
http://twitter.com/BellaTwins/status/757740533431369729/photo/1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758363275738357764


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BRAZZERS should hit her up!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

New pic of Nikki wwe released :homer


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki looking amazing, and surely some bikini pics incoming!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Well this is a nice surprise.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Well this is a nice surprise.


Can't wait


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

You gotta appreciate Nikki's heart coming back from an injury like that. She doesn't need the money as long as she's with Cena so she must really have a passion for wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn she's so fine


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

THE GUY said:


> Damn she's so fine


That she is.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This looks amazing. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki's top got busted :trips5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

THE GUY said:


> Damn she's so fine


Oh Nikki, you're so fine
You're so fine you blow my mind, hey Nikki.
Hey Nikki.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


It's funny seeing on Nikki's social media when she posted that pic there were people complaining that she was stealing that move off of some other wrestler...when its a basic ass kneebar found in any grappling martial art.



paladin errant said:


>


DAMN!! :rusev



THE GUY said:


> Nikki's top got busted :trips5


That's really hot. :nikki


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

2 weeks until I meet the Bellas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So any news on her return? I read she is injured. Tbh I really miss her. And I Think the Womens Divsion does too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> So any news on her return? I read she is injured. Tbh I really miss her. And I Think the Womens Divsion does too.


A lot of talk lately that she's only going to return part time, but in saying that the dirtsheets were running stories about Nikki being to injured to return at all before her last catscan, so who knows. 

Really need to see this back on TV. 








Even WWE is worth watching to see that booty, and celebrate her being back.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> 2 weeks until I meet the Bellas :mark: :mark: :mark:


when, where and how are you meeting them?

I live in LA and am dying to meet them but they never do any meet & greets out here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> when, where and how are you meeting them?
> 
> I live in LA and am dying to meet them but they never do any meet & greets out here.


They're going to be at a convention in Chicago. It's about a good 70-80 min drive for me but it's well worth it. So excited to meet Nikki.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> They're going to be at a convention in Chicago. It's about a good 70-80 min drive for me but it's well worth it. So excited to meet Nikki.


That's awesome. I am from Chicago and was just visiting home last month... shame I can't come back for that.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn shes looking fine.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


DAMN :rusev


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI_dp7vBL63/


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

don't tell me that you look at her hair!:evil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> don't tell me that you look at her hair!:evil


Why not...her hairs so big and round and perky...oh thats not her hair.

:sodone


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


She's such a beautiful woman.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

heads









tails


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just met the Bellas :trips5


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ hate you right now


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Unfortunately the convention was super strict for taking pictures so I wasn't able to get any. If u were caught taken pics then they kick u out of line and there was no way I was risking that. I got their autographs tho so I'm not to upset.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Unfortunately the convention was super strict for taking pictures so I wasn't able to get any. If u were caught taken pics then they kick u out of line and there was no way I was risking that. I got their autographs tho so I'm not to upset.


That is really awful. I would have gone crazy.

And I was just about to ask you, I saw 1 that she is wearing a White Sox jersey and being a Sox fan it's about the greatest photo ever to me.

I am just hoping some come out from the front and there's some nice cleavage showing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> That is really awful. I would have gone crazy.
> 
> And I was just about to ask you, I saw 1 that she is wearing a White Sox jersey and being a Sox fan it's about the greatest photo ever to me.
> 
> I am just hoping some come out from the front and there's some nice cleavage showing.


Oh she was showing cleavage. She had her Stay Fearless shirt. When she was signing my Pop figure I just couldn't stop staring at her lol. So much more prettier in person. Must have got the Sox jersey as a gift and wore it to the airport.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Oh she was showing cleavage. She had her Stay Fearless shirt. When she was signing my Pop figure I just couldn't stop staring at her lol. So much more prettier in person. Must have got the Sox jersey as a gift and wore it to the airport.


You're a lucky man just to be that close to the cleavage. She never does any public appearances in Los Angeles. It's really frustrating.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> You're a lucky man just to be that close to the cleavage. She never does any public appearances in Los Angeles. It's really frustrating.


Was very happy to be there but also upset. No pictures? Come on really? It was pretty much get your autograph and go. After she gave me autograph, the next persons picture they wanted signed was already in her hands. Didn't even get a handshake (did shake Brie's had tho lol.) But I tried to say like hey what's up but the security guard told me I had to get going to get the line moving. I understand they are on a schedule and don't have a lot of time to talk to everyone, it just sucks that we barely said 2 words to each other. I pretty much waited over 2 hours to just say hi and get an autograph. But it was worth it though. Would love to do it again next year if they go back. Next time I'd get a photo op and hope to get with them like this one


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

```

```



THE GUY said:


> Was very happy to be there but also upset. No pictures? Come on really? It was pretty much get your autograph and go. After she gave me autograph, the next persons picture they wanted signed was already in her hands. Didn't even get a handshake (did shake Brie's had tho lol.) But I tried to say like hey what's up but the security guard told me I had to get going to get the line moving. I understand they are on a schedule and don't have a lot of time to talk to everyone, it just sucks that we barely said 2 words to each other. I pretty much waited over 2 hours to just say hi and get an autograph. But it was worth it though. Would love to do it again next year if they go back.


Yeah I feel ya, that does kinda suck. I wouldn't even want an autograph, just a photo to be honest.

It's weird they did it like that. I know at a lot of these events, they even divide it up with like a 30 minute Q&A session, an hour photo op and an hour signing. And there are tickets for each separately. 

Curious they didn't do that this time, or let people choose which they wanted. A photo takes about 15-20 seconds more time than an autograph. Run up behind her, bend down, security guard takes photo. wash rinse repeat.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Yeah I feel ya, that does kinda suck. I wouldn't even want an autograph, just a photo to be honest.
> ...


Yeah they did have all the Q&A, autographs, and photo op. They did the photo op first and then autographs and then Q&A. They were actually about 25 min late to the autograph signing so they rushed it so they could be at the Q&A on time. It probably would have been better if they weren't late and being rushed.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah they did have all the Q&A, autographs, and photo op. They did the photo op first and then autographs and then Q&A. They were actually about 25 min late to the autograph signing so they rushed it so they could be at the Q&A on time. It probably would have been better if they weren't late and being rushed.


well then i guess that makes sense... if you wanted a photo you pay for that, want an autograph pay for that...

divide it up so each should take less time.... i can see that 

next time i guess you know to do the photo op.. because at least with that not only do you get the photo, but you have to interact cause you get to go stand next to them so it's a natural hello, how are you, i'm a big fan... it's a nice moment... and then you get a photo of you and her and her cleavage haha


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> well then i guess that makes sense... if you wanted a photo you pay for that, want an autograph pay for that...
> 
> divide it up so each should take less time.... i can see that
> 
> next time i guess you know to do the photo op.. because at least with that not only do you get the photo, but you have to interact cause you get to go stand next to them so it's a natural hello, how are you, i'm a big fan... it's a nice moment... and then you get a photo of you and her and her cleavage haha


Yeah well now I know lol. If I didn't go I would be hating my self right now so I'm still super happy I went. Just being in her presence was amazing. Plus seeing her cleavage up close only being a foot away is worth it itself.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah well now I know lol. If I didn't go I would be hating my self right now so I'm still super happy I went. Just being in her presence was amazing. Plus seeing her cleavage up close only being a foot away is worth it itself.


haha.. the memory is what it's all about....

well, i know it's a long ways away, but when you start hearing stuff about next year... if she'll be attending... let me know and maybe i can schedule my vacation around it so i can go and finally meet her... then we can grab a beer!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> haha.. the memory is what it's all about....
> 
> well, i know it's a long ways away, but when you start hearing stuff about next year... if she'll be attending... let me know and maybe i can schedule my vacation around it so i can go and finally meet her... then we can grab a beer!


Haha sounds good. Pretty sure she was there last year too so I'm def hoping she returns again. 


Btw I did hear someone ask her when she's returning and she said it should be week now and winked. She did get to the airport right away. Possibly headed to NYC for SS? Would love to see her take Eva's spot tomorrow in the SD 6 woman tag match.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

@THE GUY I wouldnt even mind if she takes Evas spot. We need dem boobies

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TheClub said:


> @THE GUY I wouldnt even mind if she takes Evas spot. We need dem boobies
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


This thread is for real Nikki fans. Not for people that say she's terrible. :nikki2


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Haha sounds good. Pretty sure she was there last year too so I'm def hoping she returns again.
> 
> 
> Btw I did hear someone ask her when she's returning and she said it should be week now and winked. She did get to the airport right away. Possibly headed to NYC for SS? Would love to see her take Eva's spot tomorrow in the SD 6 woman tag match.


She's for sure headed to SS. She is scheduled to be at a concert there tonight. Forgot who, but it's something in conjunction with WWE.

Not sure if there are any plans to use her at the event or not, but she will be in NYC for SS for sure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> She's for sure headed to SS. She is scheduled to be at a concert there tonight. Forgot who, but it's something in conjunction with WWE.
> 
> Not sure if there are any plans to use her at the event or not, but she will be in NYC for SS for sure.


That concert was supposed to be a few days ago but was cancelled. 

I just hope she's in the SummerSlam match or at least makes a return this week


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> This thread is for real Nikki fans. Not for people that say she's terrible. :nikki2


I only come here for research. That is all.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Unfortunately the convention was super strict for taking pictures so I wasn't able to get any. If u were caught taken pics then they kick u out of line and there was no way I was risking that. I got their autographs tho so I'm not to upset.


That seems really weird when we all know how friendly the Bellas are and how much they love their fans. Bummer.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> That seems really weird when we all know how friendly the Bellas are and how much they love their fans. Bummer.


I don't think it was them, I think it was the convention because they said no pictures about everyone. Guessing they only want you take pics with them unless you pay for the photo op. I did see one little girl get a selfie with Nikki. I went up and asked security if I could get a selfie and he said no we need to keep the moving. I just should have asked her but oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


I wanna snuggle up to her. :sk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I don't think it was them, I think it was the convention because they said no pictures about everyone. Guessing they only want you take pics with them unless you pay for the photo op. I did see one little girl get a selfie with Nikki. I went up and asked security if I could get a selfie and he said no we need to keep the moving. I just should have asked her but oh well. Maybe next time.


Yeah it would have been a convention thing, nice to hear they still took a few for some fans during the signing.



THE GUY said:


>


Damn...so how did you not just stare at her cleavage the whole time?

Ahem.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Yeah it would have been a convention thing, nice to hear they still took a few for some fans during the signing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. It was tough when I had an amazing view when she signing the autograph. Still can't believe I was that close to them lol. Next time I need to hug her so I can feel them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

QUEEN NIKKI IS BACK!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki returned at Summerslam?? Good. Now I can watch again hahaha.


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

And she's over as fuck. 

Seriously. Amazing to hear. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So happy for Nikki. I didn't know if we'd ever see her again but I'm so glad she's all healed up and his kicking ass again. 


It also looks like SD officially got the *HOTTEST* free agent


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Man that return pop was GLORIOUS. Even as a huge Nikki mark it was an even bigger pop than I expected or hoped for. The Fearless Queen is so damn over!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:banderas 

Now i need a gif of that new finisher


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

The Bella Queen is back welcome back Nikki!!!


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Man that return pop was GLORIOUS. Even as a huge Nikki mark it was an even bigger pop than I expected or hoped for. The Fearless Queen is so damn over!


SHe is over but she been gone for so long is the reason for the huge pop.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nikki looked good. No ring rust at all.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Man that return pop was GLORIOUS. Even as a huge Nikki mark it was an even bigger pop than I expected or hoped for. The Fearless Queen is so damn over!


Super happy she got a great reaction. I knew she would but had a little concern with a smark crowd because she isn't Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, or Paige cuz apparently there are the only ones who can wrestle smh. 

Now she needs to cut a promo like Rollins were she turns on the crowd after a comeback.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki cute af

edit: video not working :/


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Super happy she got a great reaction. I knew she would but had a little concern with a smark crowd because she isn't Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, or Paige cuz apparently there are the only ones who can wrestle smh.
> 
> Now she needs to cut a promo like Rollins were she turns on the crowd after a comeback.


It was a bigger reaction than I even hoped for! And Im in the same boat in that I was worried she wouldn't get a big pop because the crowds are so smarky thesedays, but she did so even i nfron of smark crowds Nikki is over.

I cant decide if I want to see her go babyface or remain heel. There's a lot of positive vibes there to have her as a face but SD doesn't have a to heel woman.

And I loved the TKO as her finisher. Its clever in that its another move where she puts her opponent up on her shoulders.



BillyGP said:


> SHe is over but she been gone for so long is the reason for the huge pop.


Of course her return paid a part in it, everyone gets a big return pop but still it was amazing to hear the crowd go that crazy for her. Its made even sweeter by what @THE GUY and I said above.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I fucking literally started bawling my eyes out when her music hit. It was seriously the most magical moment of the night for me. (aside from my boy getting his shiny new belt :mark 

Nikki Bella is seriously the greatest female to ever step into WWE's ring in over 10 years. She's pure talent and I'm so fucking glad she's back.

There was an obvious hole in WWE programming and now it's full again.

Welcome back, Nikki. You sure were missed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> It was a bigger reaction than I even hoped for! And Im in the same boat in that I was worried she wouldn't get a big pop because the crowds are so smarky thesedays, but she did so even i nfron of smark crowds Nikki is over.
> 
> I cant decide if I want to see her go babyface or remain heel. There's a lot of positive vibes there to have her as a face but SD doesn't have a to heel woman.
> 
> ...


I'm also digging the new finisher. Hope she gets her own name for it. I think she could come up with something better than TKO.

I prefer her as a heel but I really don't care if she's face or heel. I'm just happy that she's healthy enough to compete again, that's all I ever wanted to see.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Now I have another female wrestler on Smackdown to mark for other than Alexa Bliss.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

So happy she is back. Crowd reaction was great, didn't expect it would be that big, especially since it became obvious half way thru she was returning as it was the reason they moved it from pre-show to so far down the card...

She looked great... better than I expected. And she got her old ring gear back so we're back to seeing cleavage (at least for 1 night, as i can see them going to the stuff she was wearing when she got hurt as normal attire.)

Finally, while I knew she was going to Smackdown all along so she could travel with Cena, I did kind of want her to go after Charlotte for the belt.... maybe with all superstars still in Brooklyn for RAW tomorrow, they can have her take the belt from Charlotte and bring it to Smackdown for a while. After all, with Sasha out, the women's roster on RAW is pretty slim.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> So happy she is back. Crowd reaction was great, didn't expect it would be that big, especially since it became obvious half way thru she was returning as it was the reason they moved it from pre-show to so far down the card...
> 
> She looked great... better than I expected. And she got her old ring gear back so we're back to seeing cleavage (at least for 1 night, as i can see them going to the stuff she was wearing when she got hurt as normal attire.)
> 
> Finally, while I knew she was going to Smackdown all along so she could travel with Cena, I did kind of want her to go after Charlotte for the belt.... maybe with all superstars still in Brooklyn for RAW tomorrow, they can have her take the belt from Charlotte and bring it to Smackdown for a while. After all, with Sasha out, the women's roster on RAW is pretty slim.


Think Bayley gets called up and is next in line for the title. Would like to see Charlotte defend the title on both brands but I don't see it happening. Nikki has good chances of becoming SD womens champ if they get one but it will be the secondary womens title like the Universal title is to the WWE championship. But I really want to see Nikki with the Women's title because it fits her so perfectly. Plus Charlotte took title off Nikki and now its time for Nikki to get a win and take her title.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

chemical said:


> I fucking literally started bawling my eyes out when her music hit. It was seriously the most magical moment of the night for me. (aside from my boy getting his shiny new belt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more, its a shame its such an unpopular opinion though simply because of the way many fans think thesedays.

Granted Im biased but I see Nikki as being the perfect womens pro wrestler. Theres no area where she is lacking. Shes ridiculousely gorgeous, her body is insane, shes driven, shes fun, loves her fans, good in the mic and in the ring. Theres no area where it seems she has to umprove, she still can get better but she doesnt have any holes in her skillset while you see the Horsewomen and its clear all of them still need work in certain areas.

Not to hate on Brie but I feel she did affect some fans opinion on Nikki. Brie hit her ceiling quickly while Nikki just kept improving. Im excited to see Nikki go solo.



THE GUY said:


> Fearless Maryse said:
> 
> 
> > It was a bigger reaction than I even hoped for! And Im in the same boat in that I was worried she wouldn't get a big pop because the crowds are so smarky thesedays, but she did so even i nfron of smark crowds Nikki is over.
> ...


Yeah im just happy to have her back.

Rack Buster? I hope her new finisher name is as clever as Rack Attack was.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I couldnt agree more, its a shame its such an unpopular opinion though simply because of the way many fans think thesedays.
> 
> Granted Im biased but I see Nikki as being the perfect womens pro wrestler. Theres no area where she is lacking. Shes ridiculousely gorgeous, her body is insane, shes driven, shes fun, loves her fans, good in the mic and in the ring. Theres no area where it seems she has to umprove, she still can get better but she doesnt have any holes in her skillset while you see the Horsewomen and its clear all of them still need work in certain areas.


She really is the total package. She has it all. It really is a shame that some people can't accept someone like Nikki has improved a ton. I'll admit that I didn't think she was good until her 2nd run. She didn't become my favorite until a few months before she turned on Brie. It's just sad that just because she never had an overbooked NXT match like Sasha vs. Bayley, the smarks think she automatically sucks and will never give her chance. I'm just glad that the crowd gave her a great pop and hope more people start to realize how damn good she really is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a gif of Nikki backstage shaking dem titties :bbrown3 :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> So happy she is back. Crowd reaction was great, didn't expect it would be that big, especially since it became obvious half way thru she was returning as it was the reason they moved it from pre-show to so far down the card...
> 
> She looked great... better than I expected. And she got her old ring gear back so we're back to seeing cleavage (at least for 1 night, as i can see them going to the stuff she was wearing when she got hurt as normal attire.)
> *
> Finally, while I knew she was going to Smackdown all along so she could travel with Cena, I did kind of want her to go after Charlotte for the belt.... maybe with all superstars still in Brooklyn for RAW tomorrow, they can have her take the belt from Charlotte and bring it to Smackdown for a while. After all, with Sasha out, the women's roster on RAW is pretty slim.*


I really like that idea and it makes sense. The belt has to come off Charlotte ASAP, I doubt theres anyone who wants another Charlotte reign so soon, and with Sasha and Paige out right now the Raw Womens division needs rebuilding or some quick callups. On SD we've got Nikki, Alexa, Becky, Naomi who are all credible enough to feud for the belt right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> She really is the total package. She has it all. It really is a shame that some people can't accept someone like Nikki has improved a ton. I'll admit that I didn't think she was good until her 2nd run. She didn't become my favorite until a few months before she turned on Brie. It's just sad that just because she never had an overbooked NXT match like Sasha vs. Bayley, the smarks think she automatically sucks and will never give her chance. I'm just glad that the crowd gave her a great pop and hope more people start to realize how damn good she really is.


There's many things I dont enjoy about modern pro wrestling, but this is number one. The smarkiness of a huge portion of the current fanbase. People who have one idea of what a pro wrestler has to be and shit on anyone else. People who cant even acknowledge improvement, or that someone like Nikki Bella can become great.

Its just such a shame, she's a genuine athlete but she's still labelled as a useless model even today by some. She's clearly busted her ass, her she's clearly dedicated, she broke her neck, rehabbed it like crazy, and has returned, that takes so much more dedication than most people give her credit for. If she was what many people claim she is/pretend she is she wouldn't have returned. She's a real professional wrestler who has honed her skills through years of hard work. But yet because she never worked for ROH or missed NXT she's given such little credit.

That makes that pop she got feel even more special.

Complete sidenote but god damn her ass and thighs are spectacular.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy the QUEEN is back. Although now if it even looks like she lands badly on her neck I'm gonna have a heart attack. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> It was a bigger reaction than I even hoped for! And Im in the same boat in that I was worried she wouldn't get a big pop because the crowds are so smarky thesedays, but she did so even i nfron of smark crowds Nikki is over.
> 
> I cant decide if I want to see her go babyface or remain heel. There's a lot of positive vibes there to have her as a face but SD doesn't have a to heel woman.
> 
> ...


Nikki is at her best when she's a heel and should remain a heel. Out of all the heels on in the SDL Women's division, Nikki is by far the best heel on the roster. Plus Becky Lynch is the main babyface on the roster so it would make sense if Nikki stays heel.

As someone who hated the Rack Attack, I'm glad Nikki has a new finisher. IMO even her forearm smash and Alabama Slam would make better finishers than the Rack Attack.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Green Light said:


> There's a gif of Nikki backstage shaking dem titties :bbrown3 :banderas


I did see that on snapchat :yum:

Haven't seen a gif of it yet so maybe you should post it? :cena5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> There's many things I dont enjoy about modern pro wrestling, but this is number one. The smarkiness of a huge portion of the current fanbase. People who have one idea of what a pro wrestler has to be and shit on anyone else. People who cant even acknowledge improvement, or that someone like Nikki Bella can become great.
> 
> Its just such a shame, she's a genuine athlete but she's still labelled as a useless model even today by some. She's clearly busted her ass, her she's clearly dedicated, she broke her neck, rehabbed it like crazy, and has returned, that takes so much more dedication than most people give her credit for. If she was what many people claim she is/pretend she is she wouldn't have returned. She's a real professional wrestler who has honed her skills through years of hard work. But yet because she never worked for ROH or missed NXT she's given such little credit.
> 
> ...


Another thing that I also hate, probably the worst thing a lot of people say is that she is only there because of Cena. She would never be champion or even there if it weren't for Cena. How bout her noticeable improvement in the ring? Improvement on the mic, becoming one of the best talkers in women's division. Can work as a face and especially a heel. Her dedication to the business. Being a locker room leader to all the divas. I could keep going but you get the point. It's ridiculous to say that she's only there when she's one of the top divas. Still haven't seen a match that u can say Becky is better than her. Charlotte? She's gotten better but I found it hilarious when Nikki was clearly the vet in the ring and carried her throughout the match when Nikki lost the belt. Paige? Botches a ton, can hear her call out spots constantly, and maybe I'd say she's average at best. Only ones I say who are better is maybe Sasha and clearly Nikki has her beat on the mic.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Never thought that I'd ever say "I'm glad to have Nikki Bella back." But, yeah I am.

My problem with her (and Brie for that matter) was never about their BF's. It was them getting pushed as the faces of the (then) Divas Division so quickly despite not having the actual skills to back it up. It was the twin gimmick and nothing else.

HOWEVER, I give Nikki a ton of credit for working her (admittedly extremely aesthetically pleasing) butt off and improving a lot, both in the ring or on the mic. She's kind of like Trish Stratus was in that regard now that I think about it. 

So yeah, I'm glad that she's on SDL.

As an aside, while they're certainly fun to look at, I do have to wonder how in the world she doesn't get the mother of all wedgies wearing shorts like that? They look so dang uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Finally FINALLY she's back! Oh how much i have missed her.

Fucking insane pop, no ring rust, good new finsiher and looking as hot as she's ever has looked equal a perfect return.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Man I have missed Nikki :mark:. That body. Great shes on SD Live too, perfect for her imo. Woulden't mind her winning the Womens SD Title.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Another thing that I also hate, probably the worst thing a lot of people say is that she is only there because of Cena. She would never be champion or even there if it weren't for Cena. How bout her noticeable improvement in the ring? Improvement on the mic, becoming one of the best talkers in women's division. Can work as a face and especially a heel. Her dedication to the business. Being a locker room leader to all the divas. I could keep going but you get the point. It's ridiculous to say that she's only there when she's one of the top divas. Still haven't seen a match that u can say Becky is better than her. Charlotte? She's gotten better but I found it hilarious when Nikki was clearly the vet in the ring and carried her throughout the match when Nikki lost the belt. Paige? Botches a ton, can hear her call out spots constantly, and maybe I'd say she's average at best. Only ones I say who are better is maybe Sasha and clearly Nikki has her beat on the mic.


Yeah. People love to ignore any talent she has, any drive she has and just pretend she brings nothing to the table other than being with Cena. When she turned on Brie and went heel she was by a wide margin the most impressive woman in WWE, she was owning it on the mic, delivering in the ring and was really over, and even before that she was really over as a face. And even during her 300+ day Title reign as a heel she was really over. And its made even worse when the people who shit on Nikki and act like she has zero talent then turn around and Champion Paige, Charlotte, Sasha, etc and act like they're perfect. None of the other women in WWE are as well rounded as Nikki is.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So excited for SDL tonight. Really hope she gets time to cut a return promo and have a match. Interesting to see if she going to be a face (which she seemed to be at SS) or if she'll be a heel and maybe have some alliance with Nattie and or Alexa.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Nikki is a babyface on Smackdown Becky may as well ask to go back to NXT.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> So excited for SDL tonight. Really hope she gets time to cut a return promo and have a match. Interesting to see if she going to be a face (which she seemed to be at SS) or if she'll be a heel and maybe have some alliance with Nattie and or Alexa.


 She wrestled as a heel at summerslam.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Acezwicker said:


> She wrestled as a heel at summerslam.


She tag teamed with the heels. Just def played a face at SS. Most people who returns do.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> If Nikki is a babyface on Smackdown Becky may as well ask to go back to NXT.


Why? Should no one else be pushed as a babyface except Becky? I'll say that Becky deserves to finally get her big wins/moments after having to be second fiddle to Charlotte and Sasha for so long. And I know people love to complain about "Super Nikki" but she was booked like shit in her Title reign, no reason to be worried about Nikki dominating everyone.



Acezwicker said:


> She wrestled as a heel at summerslam.


She only returned at Summerslam because Eva's out. So she sort of had to be a heel for the night, but she wasn't even a heel, just on the heels team. She got face reactions and didn't do anything heelish.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> She tag teamed with the heels. Just def played a face at SS. Most people who returns do.


Taunting,Slowing the pace down working over carmella who was face in peril, she was working heel. The Brooklyn crowd are going to cheer returns no matter what.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> She only returned at Summerslam because Eva's out. So she sort of had to be a heel for the night, but she wasn't even a heel, just on the heels team. She got face reactions and didn't do anything heelish.


 Could have used Billie Kay for the spot to further her Nxt character. Nikki should have returned at the next smackdown. Now they've muddied the waters.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Why? Should no one else be pushed as a babyface except Becky? I'll say that Becky deserves to finally get her big wins/moments after having to be second fiddle to Charlotte and Sasha for so long. And I know people love to complain about "Super Nikki" but she was booked like shit in her Title reign, no reason to be worried about Nikki dominating everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> She only returned at Summerslam because Eva's out. So she sort of had to be a heel for the night, but she wasn't even a heel, just on the heels team. She got face reactions and didn't do anything heelish.


Except that even with Nikki out, they still used Becky as glorified jobber. So I have little confidence that she'd suddenly get a big push with Nikki on the roster now, especially since Eva Marie will be back eventually as well.

Which isn't a complaint against Nikki herself BTW, but against the booking/writing staff.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nikki will always be cheered regardless of her alignment. The reaction at Summerslam isn't really a good indicator of said alignment into the future per se.


But her as a face is not my cup of tea. I think she's weak in that role and much prefer her be a heel. They've already established her role at SS as she wrestled as a heel, so they may as well continue with it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So looks like Nikki going to be face. Wonder if she originally was supposed to be heel but the crowd reaction may have changed some things. It also helps out Carmella because she was getting no reaction from the crowd. Maybe the "double turn" was for the best, idk I guess we'll see. Good start to the feud tho, looking forward to see where it goes.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> So looks like Nikki going to be face. Wonder if she originally was supposed to be heel but the crowd reaction may have changed some things. It also helps out Carmella because she was getting no reaction from the crowd. Maybe the "double turn" was for the best, idk I guess we'll see. Good start to the feud tho, looking forward to see where it goes.


NAH. She was always going to return as a face and it was going to be tonight, then they changed her return to SummerSlam once Eva was suspended, they just needed to fill the spot on the "heel" team and everyone knows Nikki and Natalya are friends from Total Divas so that part made sense.

Quick re-write for tonight, flipping Carmella heel and there you go.

But WWE isn't stupid enough to bring her back after so long away and have her go heel. Fans really rallied around her on social media while she was out. While these boards don't always show it, Nikki is pretty loved by the fans. It's kinda like the female version of Cena, especially with the kids.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768242177717760000
That titty shake at the end


----------



## Be Brooks (Aug 23, 2016)

:grin2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768242177717760000
> That titty shake at the end


I've be looking for that video everywhere after I saw it on snapchat lol. Thanks for posting :trips5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone else expects that she screws up and rips both tops one day?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768242177717760000
> That titty shake at the end


OMG I'm in love.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


No one struts quite like Nikki :sodone Missed seeing that on TV so much.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh I've missed u so much Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Oh I've missed u so much Nikki


Over the years I've noticed that Nikki is sexy as sexy gets when she's sad...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


_*Damn, how so I missed this beautiful Bella. A Fearless leader from University!!!!! *_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spoiler:  Potential spoilers?






> WWE NEWS: NIKKI BELLA EXPECTED TO BECOME FIRST ‘SMACKDOWN’ WOMEN’S CHAMPION AT ‘WWE BACKLASH’
> 
> AUGUST 24, 2016
> Will McCormick
> ...


http://www.inquisitr.com/3447735/ww...st-smackdown-womens-champion-at-wwe-backlash/


Have no idea if this is a good source or not but damn it would be great to see Nikki as first champion. I may be biased here but I think putting the title on Becky first would be a terrible choice. Yeah she's good and is popular but she just started her career. It's clearly known that the WWE only really cares about Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, and Bayley. They will dominate the women's division for years. Just look at Raw already. The only divas they care about is Charlotte, Sasha, and now Bayley. Dana is only used so she can be the jobber. If they made Becky champ right away then we are all doomed. Yeah Eva may get a title reign or even Nattie but it'll be all about Becky. Sorry but I don't think Bliss or Carmella is getting the title, they'll just be used as another Summer Rae. Some could say that Nikki just got back and doesn't deserve it and I think that's bullshit. She's probably worked harder than anyone else with a broken neck just for a chance that she may wrestle again. Becky is still young and has good health while you may not know how many matches Nikki may have left after coming back from a career ending surgery. Some people may not be happy if she wins it first but I think she'd be a great inaugural SD Women's Champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:yes

I'm all for Nikki as Womens Champ (of course). That write p seems weird though, clearly Nikk is a face and Carmella has gone heel. Thats pretty obvious her, the speculation about it just seemed off.

And yeah while Becky doesn't seem to be held in as such a high regard as the other Horsewomen I'm sick of it just being about the Horsewomen, everything being about them and no one else. SmackDowns a lot better but Raw is just Charlotte, Sasha and now Bayley with a bunch of jobbers there to be fed to them. Its tiring, everything doesn't have to revolve around the Horsewomen, so Nikki getting a run would be a nice change from that for me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Over the years I've noticed that Nikki is sexy as sexy gets when she's sad...


Oh yeah I've noticed that too lol. It's the eyes man. Idk how anyone could say no to that. I know there's some good gifs (personally one of my favorite gifs of hers) but I can't find them. Will have to look after work lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Oh yeah I've noticed that too lol. It's the eyes man. Idk how anyone could say no to that. I know there's some good gifs (personally one of my favorite gifs of hers) but I can't find them. Will have to look after work lol.


Yep...

























And because searching for Nikki gifs takes many twists and turns:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Yep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn :trips5


This is the gif I was talking about earlier. This one my favorite gifs of her. Everything bout her looks so sexy. The hair, those eyes, and jesus look at that rack. I just wanna hug her so bad lmao.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> God damn :trips5
> 
> 
> This is the gif I was talking about earlier. This one my favorite gifs of her. Everything bout her looks so sexy. The hair, those eyes, and jesus look at that rack. I just wanna hug her so bad lmao.


Yeah she looks amazing there. Its kind of weird because they were heels but during Nikkis big Divas Title reign when the Bellas were losing a lot I felt like they, Nikki in particular were really perfecting the art of getting sympathy through losses with how crushed they looked after every loss. But then I'd focus on how adorable she looks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Yeah she looks amazing there. Its kind of weird because they were heels but during Nikkis big Divas Title reign when the Bellas were losing a lot I felt like they, Nikki in particular were really perfecting the art of getting sympathy through losses with how crushed they looked after every loss. But then I'd focus on how adorable she looks.


Another good time when she would sympathy was when Brie left and Nikki was kept getting put in handicap matches or had to wrestle with hand tied behind her back. Everytime she'd lose or when she was getting her arm tied up, she always had that cute feel sorry for me face lol. During that time was when she became my favorite diva and always has been since then. I do hope we get to see some more sad gifs coming up with feud with Carmella. Pretty sure there'll be more attacks from behind coming up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Another good time when she would sympathy was when Brie left and Nikki was kept getting put in handicap matches or had to wrestle with hand tied behind her back. Everytime she'd lose or when she was getting her arm tied up, she always had that cute feel sorry for me face lol. During that time was when she became my favorite diva and always has been since then. I do hope we get to see some more sad gifs coming up with feud with Carmella. Pretty sure there'll be more attacks from behind coming up.


Yeah she was doing really well as the sympathetic babyface and getting really over and her facial expressions played a huge part in that. Making people feel sorry for her getting put through the gauntlet every week and then the heel turn came and she just showed off her full talents.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nikki is the only real star on the sd women's division so logically she should be the 1st champ. However, she's only a part timer now so it would make sense to put the strap on someone else. Unfortunately there isn't any real stars right now to have a believable reign in that division, so the best bet would be to try it on Becky and see if they can raise her star appeal a bit more as a champ. With all this said, I wouldn't be surprised to see Nikki win it and feud with Carmella for a little bit before she takes a break again to rest up.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i dont know if nikki is gonna be the SD womans champion or not since it looks like she is starting a feud with carmella, but then again i could be wrong.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nikki is the only real star on the sd women's division so logically she should be the 1st champ. However, she's only a part timer now so it would make sense to put the strap on someone else. Unfortunately there isn't any real stars right now to have a believable reign in that division, so the best bet would be to try it on Becky and see if they can raise her star appeal a bit more as a champ. With all this said, I wouldn't be surprised to see Nikki win it and feud with Carmella for a little bit before she takes a break again to rest up.


Is she actually a part timer though? So far that has just been dirt sheet reports from the same people who said she had zero chance of returning to the ring. Nikki hasn't confirmed it.



NatureGuy said:


> i dont know if nikki is gonna be the SD womans champion or not since it looks like she is starting a feud with carmella, but then again i could be wrong.


Well that feud is just a part of the bigger Womens Title feud, I like it they're creating individual stories within it; Nikki vs. Carmella and maybe Becky vs Alexa.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I've yet to read anything that can confirm that Nikki is only part time or not. If nothing comes out that says she's part time, then I'm going to assume she's there full time.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i read somewhere online awhile back that Nikki was going to part time but yea like ya say i havent seen anything recently about that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

It was reported basically 2 days ago that she was only approved to work part time by WWE doctors. It wasn't by bs sites either but reputable people. She is a part timer now. Nothing wrong with that anyways.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Im no doctor but how would that make sense? If her necks still in that bad a shape that she cant work too hard I doubt WWE would have cleared her at all. Until WWE or Nikki confirm it its all rumour...I mean wasn't AJ Lee meant to be pregnant...like the week before she returned to TV...

I just sort of get a saving face vibe from these part time rumours at this point, all the dirt sheets ran the story she was done and would never wrestle again, then she gets cleared and they need a new headline to save face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Im no doctor but how would that make sense? If her necks still in that bad a shape that she cant work too hard I doubt WWE would have cleared her at all. Until WWE or Nikki confirm it its all rumour...I mean wasn't AJ Lee meant to be pregnant...like the week before she returned to TV...
> 
> I just sort of get a saving face vibe from these part time rumours at this point, all the dirt sheets ran the story she was done and would never wrestle again, then she gets cleared and they need a new headline to save face.


Not only that, but with Cena being a part timer and her sister retired it wouldn't surprise me if she doesn't want the full time schedule she used to have


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


Flawless.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE.com posted the top 50 pics of Nikki Bella


Spoiler:  








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Not one bad picture in here. She is so fine :trips5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No bikini pics? Screw you WWE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> No bikini pics? Screw you WWE












Here you go. Hope u enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just noticed all the wrestlers names in the background who made the one ton club

Cena, Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Bo Dallas, Rusev, Fandango, Big E

Must be the gym for all the wrestlers to go to lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lovely photoshop work done here



Spoiler:  original pic


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Just noticed all the wrestlers names in the background who made the one ton club
> 
> Cena, Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Bo Dallas, Rusev, Fandango, Big E
> 
> Must be the gym for all the wrestlers to go to lol


It's Cena's. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

THE GUY said:


> Lovely photoshop work done here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  original pic


Am I the only one who finds this a bit weird?


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one who finds this a bit weird?


It's definitely weird. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one who finds this a bit weird?


Weird? Im erect.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If you haven't seen last weeks SDL preshow with Nikki, you should go watch it. She looked so fine :banderas


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> If you haven't seen last weeks SDL preshow with Nikki, you should go watch it. She looked so fine :banderas


So fine :done


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Carmella gonna beat her down with a strap-on. :enzo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


She's so gorgeous.



Leon Knuckles said:


> Carmella gonna beat her down with a strap-on. :enzo


No complaints from me...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FearlessNikki said:


>


Awesome video. This guy is very true about a lot of things. I've seen a video similar to this one (I think it was the same guy who mae this one) in the past explaining why she's a good wrestler. A friend of mine once kept saying how bad she sucks. I asked him what does she do that's so bad and just like the guy said in the video, he said she doesn't wrestle good and couldn't come up with a real reason. The same thing happened to me again yesterday with @TheClub. This is a very good video breaking down her wrestling but some people will refuse to say she's good and refuse to watch a video like this.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> Awesome video. This guy is very true about a lot of things. I've seen a video similar to this one (I think it was the same guy who mae this one) in the past explaining why she's a good wrestler. A friend of mine once kept saying how bad she sucks. I asked him what does she do that's so bad and just like the guy said in the video, he said she doesn't wrestle good and couldn't come up with a real reason. The same thing happened to me again yesterday with @TheClub. This is a very good video breaking down her wrestling but some people will refuse to say she's good and refuse to watch a video like this.


When did you ever ask me if she was a good wrestler in Chatzy? If I would have seen that I would have continued on my baiting that has obviously worked since you tagged me xD

Since you brought up me anyway I'll clear some things up. I do think she has improved in the ring but like @Leon Knuckles said yesterday she's below average compared to the other females in the SD roster(with the exception of Eva Marie because she is shitter than Nikki). The reason I said she's shit compared to the others is because you said that Becky does not deserve the title which is frankly abysmal and you said that Nikki is better than Becky in terms of in-ring which again is ridiculous. I do understand that Nikki's popularity will elevate the value of the title but I personally don't think that Nikki needs the title on her shoulders again. 

To be honest you keep proving me that you just think that Nikki is the greatest wrestler in the WWE.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



TheClub said:


> When did you ever ask me if she was a good wrestler in Chatzy? If I would have seen that I would have continued on my baiting that has obviously worked since you tagged me xD
> 
> Since you brought up me anyway I'll clear some things up. I do think she has improved in the ring but like @Leon Knuckles said yesterday she's below average compared to the other females in the SD roster(with the exception of Eva Marie because she is shitter than Nikki). The reason I said she's shit compared to the others is because you said that Becky does not deserve the title which is frankly abysmal and you said that Nikki is better than Becky in terms of in-ring which again is ridiculous. I do understand that Nikki's popularity will elevate the value of the title but I personally don't think that Nikki needs the title on her shoulders again.
> 
> ...


I asked to give me a reason why you think Nikki sucks and you said something along the lines of she doesn't wrestle good and I said to explain why. What's does she do so bad that's she can't do compared to anyone else and there was no response. I also don't believe I've ever said Nikki is better than Becky or that she's the greatest wrestler in the WWE. What I said was that Becky has never had a match that makes her stand out as a better wrestler than Nikki.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> I said give me a reason Nikki sucks and you said something along the lines of she doesn't wrestle good and I said to explain why and there was no response.


I've must have missed it then, because I was rather concentrating on the show rather than the chat.



THE GUY said:


> I also don't believe I've ever said Nikki is better than Becky or that she's the greatest wrestler in the WWE.


You say that but then you say this:



THE GUY said:


> What I said was that Becky has never had a match that makes her stand out as a better wrestler than Nikki.


Becky's WM32 match is enough to make her stand out as a better wrestler than Nikki. But again I'm sure you'll disagree ?

Although I liked her match where Charlotte won the Divas title, and that's where probably I thought she improved.


Again you've proved my point so I'm not going to waste my time anymore arguing with a 12 year old. Otherwise this thread will end up like the Paige thread, if you wanna continue this pointless discussion with me, then do it on Chatzy during the Backlash PPV . ??

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> I asked to give me a reason why you think Nikki sucks and you said something along the lines of she doesn't wrestle good and I said to explain why. What's does she do so bad that's she can't do compared to anyone else and there was no response. I also don't believe I've ever said Nikki is better than Becky or that she's the greatest wrestler in the WWE. What I said was that Becky has never had a match that makes her stand out as a better wrestler than Nikki.


Becky really hasn't been given much chance to get significant character focus and development. She has had to work with table scraps. Characters who are "Goodie Goodie" and characters with comedic elements to them are underappreciated and usually frowned upon i.e (Ambrose, Becky). They add a more fun loving atmosphere Faux edgy characters get annoyingly overpraised.

Becky's character is pretty much Becky turned up. In short Pun loving Lasskicker. Becky Natalya should have given Becky the opportunity to talk and cut many promos to sell the audience, but they got lazy with it. Becky's character work is more subtle and unorthodox so a lot goes under the radar. Another way she does it is on the mic. 

In the teams era the hierarchy was 

Team Bella 
Nikki
Brie 
Fox

PCB
Charlotte
Paige 
Becky

B.A.D
Sasha
Naomi
Tamina

Becky was 5th or 6th in the pecking order at that time.

Here is the amazing part about Becky. Charlotte-Becky the feud that is so praised was the Back-up plan. The original plan was Sasha, Charlotte, Paige at the Royal Rumble. Charlotte retaining to set up Heel Sasha vs face Charlotte at Wrestlemania. Many things happened to set that Rumble match up Paige got booed for insulting Becky, Charlotte failed as a face. Sasha got a knee injury and Paige was concussed so they had to use Becky as a substitute. Becky did so well and got over so fast they had to change the Wrestlemania plans.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why am I tagged in a Nikki thread? :nikki2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> Awesome video. This guy is very true about a lot of things. I've seen a video similar to this one (I think it was the same guy who mae this one) in the past explaining why she's a good wrestler. A friend of mine once kept saying how bad she sucks. I asked him what does she do that's so bad and just like the guy said in the video, he said she doesn't wrestle good and couldn't come up with a real reason. The same thing happened to me again yesterday with @TheClub. This is a very good video breaking down her wrestling but some people will refuse to say she's good and refuse to watch a video like this.


Sadly Nikki is one of these wrestlers who a large core group of fans will refuse to ever acknowledge as a wrestler or give any respect to simply because they don't fit their narrow idea of what a wrestler has to be.

The part of that video about expectations is what really stood out to me (and the analysis of her ring work).
People have all these small expectations of Nikki, she was meant to drag AJ and Paige down, yet the triple threat was easily the best match of the shitty Paige v AJ series. But still people act like she sucks. Bella v Bella was meant to be awful yet it was better than Paige v AJ on the same show. But still people act like she sucks. The Horsewomen were meant to embarrass her but she has kept up with and even outworked them. Charlotte ruined both their PPV matches after Nikki did a fantastic job. But still people act like she sucks. Every step of the way people proclaim how awful she is, yet she performs fantastically but those people refuse to accept it and just pretend she's going to stink up the joint next time. Even when the Horsewomen get called up and Sasha's shit on the mic and botches in every match people still put her on this pedestal and act like Nikki sucks.



TheClub said:


> When did you ever ask me if she was a good wrestler in Chatzy? If I would have seen that I would have continued on my baiting that has obviously worked since you tagged me xD
> 
> Since you brought up me anyway I'll clear some things up. I do think she has improved in the ring but like @Leon Knuckles said yesterday she's below average compared to the other females in the SD roster(with the exception of Eva Marie because she is shitter than Nikki). The reason I said she's shit compared to the others is because you said that Becky does not deserve the title which is frankly abysmal and you said that Nikki is better than Becky in terms of in-ring which again is ridiculous. I do understand that Nikki's popularity will elevate the value of the title but I personally don't think that Nikki needs the title on her shoulders again.
> 
> ...


You seriously think Nikki is below average compared to Carmella, or Alexa? Then you want to act like you're not just blindly hating on her?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Fearless Maryse said:


> You seriously think Nikki is below average compared to Carmella, or Alexa? Then you want to act like you're not just blindly hating on her?


I'm not blindly hating on her believe me. I think Carmella is worst than Nikki but Alexa is fine. Then again they were called up too soon from NXT purely due to draft needing spots to be filled so I can't blame 'em.


Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



TheClub said:


> I'm not blindly hating on her believe me. I think Carmella is worst than Nikki but Alexa is fine. Then again they were called up too soon from NXT purely due to draft needing spots to be filled so I can't blame 'em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


You can deny it, but if you're going to make excuses for Carmella and Bliss but still crap on a far superior worker like Nikki its just blindly hating on the girl because its the cool thing to do. 

Its a shame to me that no matter what Nikki does, no matter how much she busts her ass, what she risks, how devoted she is, etc. people just refuse to acknowledge any of it because they've pigeon holed her as a model and refuse to change that idea.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Fearless Maryse said:


> You can deny it, but if you're going to make excuses for Carmella and Bliss but still crap on a far superior worker like Nikki its just blindly hating on the girl because its the cool thing to do.
> 
> Its a shame to me that no matter what Nikki does, no matter how much she busts her ass, what she risks, how devoted she is, etc. people just refuse to acknowledge any of it because they've pigeon holed her as a model and refuse to change that idea.


If I was "blind hating" then I wouldn't even acknowledge that Nikki can work great as a heel(as she already has that nuclear heat from the hardcore fans) or that she went from being the shittest wrestler to being a passable wrestler. I'm not making excuses for Carmella or Bliss, I'm just stating facts. If the brand split hadn't happened then these two would have been stuck in NXT till WM33 or Summerslam(or far worst), they were just brought here to fill up the spots. I'm just saying that compared to the others(except Eva and Carmella), Nikki is just below average. The only problem is that you guys have trouble accepting it because you're such big fan of hers. I do acknowledge she has improved but saying that she deserves another 300 day title reign and that Becky does not deserve the title is absurd to me.

Don't bother quoting me again because I don't want this thread to close just because of this pointless argument neither I will reply. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why am I tagged in a Nikki thread? :nikki2


Cuz Spears took my bait xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*

That was a great video. 

I've never liked her, but during her title reign, I slowly started to like her, and respect her. 

The way she does things is head, and shoulders above what most others do. An example is when she was champion, she held the title up as high as she could thru her entrance. It showed a true cockiness, a "look at me, I'm the best" that you as a fan, loved to hate.

Now after such a serious injury, she's come back even though she didn't have anything to prove. That's admirable. She obviously loves wrestling, which is the main thing you want out of a wrestler. It's largely why so many fans love Bayley. She's passionate.

I can't believe it, but Nikki is one of my current favorite women in the business.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



ThunderJet88 said:


> That was a great video.
> 
> I've never liked her, but during her title reign, I slowly started to like her, and respect her.
> 
> ...


If someone would have told me 5 years that I was going to be one of Nikki Bellas biggest fans I would have told them that they were on drugs and that'd never happen. I never thought she was a great wrestler because she was never given a chance. When she finally started to get some in ring time, improved a ton and became a great heel on the mic was when I became a fan. It a shame people can't admit she's good but the only cheer for the popular ones becuause they came from NXT and got super good booking where they are made to look good compared to main roster where they don't care as much.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like they teased some dissention between Becky and Nikki last SD. It may just be nothing but perhaps Nikki will turn heel at Backlash to win the title and start an angle between the two?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah I caught that as well. I can see a heel turn from Nikki which would be great.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Envy said:


> Yeah I caught that as well. I can see a heel turn from Nikki which would be great.


I can't since Smackdown already has too many heel divas as it is.

I also can't help but get the feeling that this is Nikki's final run and that she'll most likely be leaving after next years WM and knowing WWE they'll most likely want her to leave as a face instead.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didn't Becky also accidentally hit Nikki during their tag match? Heel Nikki needs to happen but have no idea it'll happen this early in her return.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> Didn't Becky also accidentally hit Nikki during their tag match? Heel Nikki needs to happen but have no idea it'll happen this early in her return.


Nikki rejected Becky when she was checking on her. Carmella pushed Becky into Nikki. Nikki is more compelling heel than face, Becky's journey becomes moot if she turns heel. Becky staying true to herself in the face of adversity is the sign of her character's strength. Nikki/Becky is best saved for later instead of 1st feud as champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



TheClub said:


> If I was "blind hating" then I wouldn't even acknowledge that Nikki can work great as a heel(as she already has that nuclear heat from the hardcore fans) or that she went from being the shittest wrestler to being a passable wrestler. I'm not making excuses for Carmella or Bliss, I'm just stating facts. If the brand split hadn't happened then these two would have been stuck in NXT till WM33 or Summerslam(or far worst), they were just brought here to fill up the spots. I'm just saying that compared to the others(except Eva and Carmella), Nikki is just below average. The only problem is that you guys have trouble accepting it because you're such big fan of hers. I do acknowledge she has improved but saying that she deserves another 300 day title reign and that Becky does not deserve the title is absurd to me.
> 
> Don't bother quoting me again because I don't want this thread to close just because of this pointless argument neither I will reply.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


Hows it not an excuse, you gave Bliss/Carmella pass because they're green then just continue to downplay any ability Nikki has. I hate to turn this into a Paige like thread but everything you're saying is just cliche smark stuff. Nikki sucks because she doesn't fit your idea of what a wrestler has to be, and despite all the times she's stepped up, all the times she's out performed or risen up to the level of IWC favourites you're still oath to give her any credit and just dismiss her as below average at best.

The problem you have is you're not a fan of hers so you don't want to give her any credit, you cant admit that someone you don't like isn't shit. Again that is cliche.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Hows it not an excuse, you gave Bliss/Carmella pass because they're green then just continue to downplay any ability Nikki has. I hate to turn this into a Paige like thread but everything you're saying is just cliche smark stuff. Nikki sucks because she doesn't fit your idea of what a wrestler has to be, and despite all the times she's stepped up, all the times she's out performed or risen up to the level of IWC favourites you're still oath to give her any credit and just dismiss her as below average at best.
> 
> The problem you have is you're not a fan of hers so you don't want to give her any credit, you cant admit that someone you don't like isn't shit. Again that is cliche.


You're suppose to give a pass when they're green and young in their careers, Nikki didn't debut a month ago, hell she wasn't even trained for wrestling considering she was just hired to be eye candy for the viewers and I do respect that she improved with these circumstances but even with so much time I haven't seen much improvement. She's been here for years now and has only improved enough to be passable as a wrestler which is quite a shame considering that she's a veteran. I'm certainly not a fan of Bliss and Carmella because I've seen a only a handful of their matches in NXT! How can I be a fan of them if I've never seen much of their work in NXT? You say I didn't give credit to her but I just said that she's good as a heel and having nuclear heat helps, then now I said that she became someone who had no experience in wrestling to someone who has handful of experience in wrestling. You say that I'm saying "cliche smark stuff" and I say that you're saying "cliche indy wrestlers hater stuff". I've never seen you in many threads giving credit to indy wrestlers where it is definitely due, even when people point out how is it that those wrestlers are better than for example Roman Reigns. Before you say how I'm not giving any credits to Reigns now either, the guy has VERY much improved in the ring, but the guy couldn't cut a promo to prevent me from sleeping.

If I was such a smark I would never admit that John Cena's US Open Challenge and his title reign itself was entertaining to see and that he elevated the belt until botchfest Kalisto ruined it, I wouldn't admit that I was glad that he was back so I wouldn't have to bear Reigns anymore because honestly dude is much worst than Cena ever was. Or that Nikki having the SD women's title would elevate it's value due to her popularity with casuals which was evident in her Summerslam return.


The problem with you guys is that first you're Nikki marks(I mean this thread was made for you guys. ?) and that I'm not treating her like the queen of wrestling so you can't handle it and decided to reply me with the most cliche indy wrestlers hater stuff like calling me smark. Like OMG if I was a damn smark would I have a favourite match of Nikki?Which BTW was the time she faced Charlotte for the title and she lost the title itself but I thought she had given her best performance yet.

Freaking hell I feel sorry for the people who wanted to see the beauty of Nikki but unfortunately they'll have to read long quotes and the replies to those quotes ???

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



TheClub said:


> You're suppose to give a pass when they're green and young in their careers, Nikki didn't debut a month ago, hell she wasn't even trained for wrestling considering she was just hired to be eye candy for the viewers and I do respect that she improved with these circumstances but even with so much time I haven't seen much improvement. She's been here for years now and has only improved enough to be passable as a wrestler which is quite a shame considering that she's a veteran. I'm certainly not a fan of Bliss and Carmella because I've seen a only a handful of their matches in NXT! How can I be a fan of them if I've never seen much of their work in NXT? You say I didn't give credit to her but I just said that she's good as a heel and having nuclear heat helps, then now I said that she became someone who had no experience in wrestling to someone who has handful of experience in wrestling. You say that I'm saying "cliche smark stuff" and I say that you're saying "cliche indy wrestlers hater stuff". I've never seen you in many threads giving credit to indy wrestlers where it is definitely due, even when people point out how is it that those wrestlers are better than for example Roman Reigns. Before you say how I'm not giving any credits to Reigns now either, the guy has VERY much improved in the ring, but the guy couldn't cut a promo to prevent me from sleeping.
> 
> If I was such a smark I would never admit that John Cena's US Open Challenge and his title reign itself was entertaining to see and that he elevated the belt until botchfest Kalisto ruined it, I wouldn't admit that I was glad that he was back so I wouldn't have to bear Reigns anymore because honestly dude is much worst than Cena ever was. Or that Nikki having the SD women's title would elevate it's value due to her popularity with casuals which was evident in her Summerslam return.
> 
> ...


I give the indy geeks props all the time for their ring work, charisma vaccums like Rollins may be mind numblingly boring and lack any it factor but he's a hell of an in ring talent. 

You're trying to portray yourself one way then turn around and act like Nikki has only improved marginally and is still a mediocre talent, despite all the times she's outshone the IWC favourites. You dont have to call her the Queen of wrestling but completely dismissing her and acting like she's still mediocre is pathetic. People like you just cant accept that anyone who isn't some overrated Indy turd can be a good wrestler. Dont bother denying it, everything you've said here just further states the fact that your favourites are the generic/cliche Indy fanboy favourites and you look down on every other wrestler. For fans like you it doesn't matter how much someone like Nikki improves, how many indy heros she outshines, how many times she proves the cliche IWC wrong you still give her little credit at best. How can you watch a Nikki promo, or a Nikki match and then pretend that the likes of Sasha/Paige, etc. are so much better when they botch endlessly and cant talk at all.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Not gonna even bother anymore because we have different opinions on these matters. *facepalm*

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> God damn :trips5
> 
> 
> This is the gif I was talking about earlier. This one my favorite gifs of her. Everything bout her looks so sexy. The hair, those eyes, and jesus look at that rack. I just wanna hug her so bad lmao.


Yea you want to "hug" her.. :HA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

krtgolfing said:


> Yea you want to "hug" her.. :HA


Yes and many other things


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


>


Isn't that a nip slip?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62515161 said:


> Isn't that a nip slip?


It is. There's more clear pics out there.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> It is. There's more clear pics out there.


Where???


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

krtgolfing said:


> Where???


Check your rep


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like I was right on WWE only focusing on 4 horsewomen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Looks like I was right on WWE only focusing on 4 horsewomen


Yeah...I like Becky but I'm not a fan of the Title picture on both brands just revolving around the Horsewomen. Push someone who isn't a Horsewoman please WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm fine with Becky winning as I like her a lot, certainly much more than the other three HW. Also hope someone gifs that forearm to Naomi.


Nikki doing work again. Anyone who says she's a poor wrestler at this point is dumb and delusional.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I don't mind Becky at all but damn I'm sick of it all being about the 4 horsewomen. Even when Nikki was champ and they were called up, it was all about them and how great they were in NXT. The whole #GiveDivasAChance was really let's call up Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha and show everyone how good they are. While divas like Nattie and Summer who never get used were continued to not being used. People like to complain bout Nikki's 301 title reign but Charlottes holds title longer than that, loses it, and gets right back 3 weeks later. I don't know I just thought Nikki being the first champ after returning from a career ending surgery is a lot better story than Becky Balboa winning a 6 pack challenge. But at least Nikki is back on tv and gets to continue what she loves doing is what really matters.

Curious how's Beckys first challenger is going to be? Probably Nattie or Bliss as it seems Nikki and Carmella isn't done yet. Hopefully Nikki gets a title shot soon and actually wins it. Hope Becky doesn't hold on to it until the next draft and another horsewomen gets drafted to SD and wins it. But SD actually uses all their divas (for now at least) so hopefully that won't happen. 

In other news Nikki worked at a house show. People here liked to complain that Nikki doesn't work house shows and doesnt deserve to be champ. Well there you go. No idea if this means she's "part time" or full time but damn it's nice to see Nikki is healthy enough and confident enough that she can work some extras dates.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Yeah...I like Becky but I'm not a fan of the Title picture on both brands just revolving around the Horsewomen. Push someone who isn't a Horsewoman please WWE.


Thats bound to happen since Becky is only one from them in SD. And there's plenty of contenders in Smackdown to challenge for the title.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Callisto said:


>


I thought Nikki had legit knocked Naomi out. Man I love her elbow strike.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Envy said:


> I thought Nikki had legit knocked Naomi out. Man I love her elbow strike.


Right? Legit my favorite move from her. She knows how to clock em out and make that forearm look devastating everything :trips8


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So did Nikki seriously bust her ass rehabbing a career ending injury just to come back and job every week? She doesn't have to win every week, she doesn't have to be Champion, but can she at least get some half decent booking. All she's done since Summerslam is just put Carmella and Bliss over. Throw her a bone, have Nattie eat the pin.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So did Nikki seriously bust her ass rehabbing a career ending injury just to come back and job every week? She doesn't have to win every week, she doesn't have to be Champion, but can she at least get some half decent booking. All she's done since Summerslam is just put Carmella and Bliss over. Throw her a bone, have Nattie eat the pin.


Yeah her booking has always sucked and it's at all time worse right now. I wanted her on SD so she could avoid being buried by Charlotte and Sasha but being buried by Carmella and Bliss is even worse. What a joke.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah her booking has always sucked and it's at all time worse right now. I wanted her on SD so she could avoid being buried by Charlotte and Sasha but being buried by Carmella and Bliss is even worse. What a joke.


Yeah her booking has always been terrible, even during her last Divas Title reign when some people would complain about her dominating the division she'd still eat pins all the time. So often she'd be in a tag match where you'd think Brie is there to eat the pin to keep Nikki looking strong but instead Nikki would lose. And now tonight yet again Carmella lays out Nikki for the fifth time in 3 weeks, and she eats her third pin in a week. If they're going for sympathy, they're over doing it and just turning her into a jobber. I'd have no problem with her putting the newer girls over if it wasn't the only thing she was doing, if she was still getting a few wins together.

I was looking forward to her return for 10 months and I'm already over it.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Fearless Maryse said:


> So did Nikki seriously bust her ass rehabbing a career ending injury just to come back and job every week? She doesn't have to win every week, she doesn't have to be Champion, but can she at least get some half decent booking. All she's done since Summerslam is just put Carmella and Bliss over. Throw her a bone, have Nattie eat the pin.





THE GUY said:


> Yeah her booking has always sucked and it's at all time worse right now. I wanted her on SD so she could avoid being buried by Charlotte and Sasha but being buried by Carmella and Bliss is even worse. What a joke.


Relax, I'm sure Nikki agreed to her current booking. You two of all people should know better than to want her to be booked like the unstoppable 4HW and AJ/Paige before them.

She's still the most credible woman on the roster, most consistently over, can still go with her injury and is showing that she's not going to make this all about her.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62658073 said:


> Relax, I'm sure Nikki agreed to her current booking. You two of all people should know better than to want her to be booked like the unstoppable 4HW and AJ/Paige before them.
> 
> She's still the most credible woman on the roster, most consistently over, can still go with her injury and is showing that she's not going to make this all about her.


Never said I want her to be booked unstoppable, I just don't want her being used as a jobber because that's what she is right now. As Fearless Maryse mentioned, she doesn't need the title, she doesn't need to win every week, but damn get a little decent booking. Just glad I get to see her on TV tho. At least she will be used in storyline with Carmella while Naomi and Nattie probably go back to do nothing.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got done watching the 5-way match on Smackdown... few thoughts:

1) Nikki's new gear, the bottoms aren't nearly as "cheeky" as they used to be and I am missing the booty shots a bit.

2) Alexa Bliss laying on top of Nikki's large pillowy breasts twice for pins was hot.

3) Nikki is doing a terrific job at selling the neck injury. Every single time she takes a hard fall on it (top rope move, body slam type of move, kick to the head, etc.) she goes down hard and part of me gets worried she re-injured herself.

4) I have no issue with her not being in the belt mix right now. Let her break apart and feud with Carmella for a bit and re-establish herself. I think it would be good for her not to be the top woman for a while.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62658073 said:


> Relax, I'm sure Nikki agreed to her current booking. You two of all people should know better than to want her to be booked like the unstoppable 4HW and AJ/Paige before them.
> 
> She's still the most credible woman on the roster, most consistently over, can still go with her injury and is showing that she's not going to make this all about her.


I want something in the middle. I don't want her to dominate things and just squash everyone like the Horsewomen but I'm not enjoying this at all either. There's a middle ground, she can not just squash everyone but still get a few wins or get to look good. No reason why Nikki has to eat a pin in all these multi woman matches every week. At this stage I can honestly say Im not looking forward/interested in what she's doing next week. And thats the big thing to me here, I'm a huge Nikki fan, I looked forward to her return for so long but I'm not enjoying her current direction at all, and I dont feel any reason to pay attention to her other than to just appreciate her many talents.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll quote myself for what I said about Nikki in the Becky thread.

Nikki's been a great leader tbh for the division since she came back.
Putting over Carmella, Alexa, her performance has also been very good ( her hot tag in the 6-woman tag match last week she was ON FIRE), it's good to see her put over the young gals.

Also, reading the comments here, I hope people don't consider Becky as part of the HW, seriously, she's called as one but hasn't been treated as 10% as good. I mean, she lost to Tamina. Sasha and Charlotte on the other hand....


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> Never said I want her to be booked unstoppable, I just don't want her being used as a jobber because that's what she is right now. As Fearless Maryse mentioned, she doesn't need the title, she doesn't need to win every week, but damn get a little decent booking. Just glad I get to see her on TV tho. At least she will be used in storyline with Carmella while Naomi and Nattie probably go back to do nothing.





Fearless Maryse said:


> I want something in the middle. I don't want her to dominate things and just squash everyone like the Horsewomen but I'm not enjoying this at all either. There's a middle ground, she can not just squash everyone but still get a few wins or get to look good. No reason why Nikki has to eat a pin in all these multi woman matches every week. At this stage I can honestly say Im not looking forward/interested in what she's doing next week. And thats the big thing to me here, I'm a huge Nikki fan, I looked forward to her return for so long but I'm not enjoying her current direction at all, and I dont feel any reason to pay attention to her other than to just appreciate her many talents.


I wouldn't worry too much. 50/50 booking is the norm amongst the women's division in general.

Nikki is one of the few who maintains credibility even with it. None of the Smackdown women can take that away from her. When she starts losing 1-on-1 matches on the regular then I'd worry.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate to keep being a downer, but looking ahead things don't seem great for Nikki's immediate future. Alexa isn't beating Becky, and from there the only options are Eva and/or Carmella which means that Nikki has to lose the feud to Carmella. Which again I don't have any issue with Nikki losing a feud, with losing some matches, with putting people over. Its the way that it is all she is doing now. The current direction is just to have her take all the losses and get laid out in every segment so we'll get to the end of this feud that she's lost every step of the way and she'll lose the final match as well. Ehhhh.... This sort of feud logically needs to have Nikki win in the end to tell a story, otherwise its just newbies squashing a washed up former Champ turned jobber.

On a more positive note:











The Definition of Technician said:


> I'll quote myself for what I said about Nikki in the Becky thread.
> 
> Nikki's been a great leader tbh for the division since she came back.
> Putting over Carmella, Alexa, her performance has also been very good ( her hot tag in the 6-woman tag match last week she was ON FIRE), it's good to see her put over the young gals.
> ...


I do consider Becky a Horsewoman, though she's the most talented one of all, and her push has been gradual and slow burning rather than forcing her down my throat. Her status as one does further my dissatisfaction for the current direction of the Women on both brands as its just Horsewomen on top. In the past year the only Womens Champs we've had have been Horsewomen. Its not fair on Becky but the megapushes of her "sisters" hurt her in my eyes.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Nikki has won me over. She proven to be one that I didn't realize just how good she actually is until she was gone. She's looked amazing since coming back even with eating some pins. Last night her offense was far and away my favorite of the five. Plus she's using the fact that she is the most credible woman out there as far as title reigns goes and using it to make the division stronger. She will win the feud with Carmella and rightfully so, but what's she's doing right now by taking those pins is making her opponent more credible. I applaud her unselfishness. When Nikki wins now she looks like she's beaten a credible opponent and Carmella gets to go into her next feud being able to say she held her own with the longest reigning Divas champ. Now if Carmella wins the feud there will be a problem. I don't think that's the story we are being told though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Nikki Bella &amp;lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62663025 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. 50/50 booking is the norm amongst the women's division in general.
> 
> Nikki is one of the few who maintains credibility even with it. None of the Smackdown women can take that away from her. When she starts losing 1-on-1 matches on the regular then I'd worry.


At the moment its 25/75 booking...5/95 if you include every segment where she's been whupped. I hate to complain so much I just hate one sided feuds and copy and paste booking.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Curious when she'll get a title opportunity. Becky vs Nikki is obviously going to be the top storyline for SD Women's since they are the top two. Save it until WM? If it is then I can't see Nikki going over. She has yet to win a WM match and doubt she'll get a win over Becky at WM.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Has anyone thought maybe Nikki doesn't want the title again?

She's obviously older, she started her own clothing line with Brie and they have their own show, Total Bellas starting in October. Much like Cena, she is fully engrained in non-WWE things now and a run as champion again, with all the appearances and house shows that accompany it may not be what she wants right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HE GUY;62669161]Curious when she'll get a title opportunity. Becky vs Nikki is obviously going to be the top storyline for SD Women's since they are the top two. Save it until WM? If it is then I can't see Nikki going over. She has yet to win a WM match and doubt she'll get a win over Becky at WM.[/QUOTE]

Looking ahead there doesn't seem to be any reasons to get excited about Nikki's future in WWE sadly. There's not even an illusion/possibility right now that she's going to do anything big anytime soon.



MERPER said:


> Has anyone thought maybe Nikki doesn't want the title again?
> 
> She's obviously older, she started her own clothing line with Brie and they have their own show, Total Bellas starting in October. Much like Cena, she is fully engrained in non-WWE things now and a run as champion again, with all the appearances and house shows that accompany it may not be what she wants right now.


I don't even necessarily need to see Nikki as Champ. I'd love to of course, but at this point I just want her to get some half decent booking. She genuinely hasn't won a single match or ended a single segment standing up since Summerslam. Its just one way booking, which doesn't get me excited for what she's doing at all. At least create the possibility that she could be Champ, at this point when her music hits I know she's taking the L. Its great that she's putting other women over, but there needs to be a limit to that, if she cant beat anyone or avoid getting whupped everytime she's even near a ring then beating her in turn means nothing, and she's not really putting anyone over. Even now to me its less "wow Alexa/Mella/etc. can beat Nikki" and more "oh Nikkis shit now".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I don't even necessarily need to see Nikki as Champ. I'd love to of course, but at this point I just want her to get some half decent booking. She genuinely hasn't won a single match or ended a single segment standing up since Summerslam. Its just one way booking, which doesn't get me excited for what she's doing at all. At least create the possibility that she could be Champ, at this point when her music hits I know she's taking the L. Its great that she's putting other women over, but there needs to be a limit to that, if she cant beat anyone or avoid getting whupped everytime she's even near a ring then beating her in turn means nothing, and she's not really putting anyone over. Even now to me its less "wow Alexa/Mella/etc. can beat Nikki" and more "oh Nikkis shit now".


I don't really agree with this.

Before Carmela's interactions with Nikki she was a joke getting groans every time her music hit. Now she's a legitimate heel. No she's not at Alexa's level right now but she's been elevated greatly just from laying out Nikki. Nikki elevated her without even having a 1 on 1 match. Now they can sell this as a legitimate 1 on 1 match instead of before Summerslam when a match between Carmela and Nikki couldn't possibly be taken seriously kayfabe wise.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JM said:


> I don't really agree with this.
> 
> Before Carmela's interactions with Nikki she was a joke getting groans every time her music hit. Now she's a legitimate heel. No she's not at Alexa's level right now but she's been elevated greatly just from laying out Nikki. Nikki elevated her without even having a 1 on 1 match. Now they can sell this as a legitimate 1 on 1 match instead of before Summerslam when a match between Carmela and Nikki couldn't possibly be taken seriously kayfabe wise.


I get that, and I dont disagree with that outlook. But I just cant stand one sided feuds/copy and paste booking. Why should I care about a one sided feud where the same exact thing happens every single week? What reason is there to look forward to it? Give me some back and forth, give me some competition. You can have Nikki stand tall in one segment and still build Carmella up. All its doing is making me lose interest in the Nikki Bella character, not the person, but the wrestling persona that gets laid out every week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I get that, and I dont disagree with that outlook. But I just cant stand one sided feuds/copy and paste booking. Why should I care about a one sided feud where the same exact thing happens every single week? What reason is there to look forward to it? Give me some back and forth, give me some competition. You can have Nikki stand tall in one segment and still build Carmella up. All its doing is making me lose interest in the Nikki Bella character, not the person, but the wrestling persona that gets laid out every week.


They haven't even had a match yet. Give it time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JM said:


> They haven't even had a match yet. Give it time.


Not a singles match, but Carmella has pinned Nikki twice, laid her out for Alexa to pin and laid her out in 3 segments. Its just the same thing over and over and over again, I dont have any reason to give it time when Im just bored and tired of it. There comes a point where the babyface/hero/good guy getting their ass kicked again and again loses any significance. Even in movies the hero gets some shots in along the way.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


She's so beautiful.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

especially after photoshop..:lol


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whenever I complain about Nikkis booking and use the "jobber" word I always feel like Im just being a whinging mark who cant handle seeing their favourite lose from time to time...but holy crap Nikki's booking is so bad, she just got wrecked with such ease this week. Why should anyone care about Nikki vs Carmella when its been established 2016 Nikki is a complete and total loser? If this was a real sport Nikki would be cut and fighting in the minor leagues. Genuinely she hasn't won a single match or stood tall to end a single segment since Summerslam, whats that now five SmackDowns and a PPV?

I cant watch the SDL Womens division anymore. For all the good they're doing on SDL in general, Nikki's booking is just horrid, you can build Carmella up without absolutely destroying Nikki's credibility and overness.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Carmella doesn't possess the ability to properly sell the character that Nikki is doing her part to hand her on a silver platter. That segment was truly a shitstain on an otherwise great show. Why in the hell would Carmella pull Nikki out of a sharpshooter only to do some silly looking cat fight shit? Even better question is why would the ref call the match? She didn't look like a savage heel there. She couldn't pull that off if her life depended on it. She looked like a dumbass. It was so bad that I'm wondering if she didn't fuck up and do something she wasn't supposed to do there. I was cool at first with this but tonight changed my mind. Carmella should go back to NXT as opposed to Nikki going through all this to put someone over that isn't even close to ready.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whorse said:


> Carmella doesn't possess the ability to properly sell the character that Nikki is doing her part to hand her on a silver platter. That segment was truly a shitstain on an otherwise great show. Why in the hell would Carmella pull Nikki out of a sharpshooter only to do some silly looking cat fight shit? Even better question is why would the ref call the match? She didn't look like a savage heel there. She couldn't pull that off if her life depended on it. She looked like a dumbass. It was so bad that I'm wondering if she didn't fuck up and do something she wasn't supposed to do there. I was cool at first with this but tonight changed my mind. *Carmella should go back to NXT as opposed to Nikki going through all this to put someone over that isn't even close to ready.*


This is a big sticking point to me as well. Nikki is doing all this to put Carmella over which is commendable but its obvious she's not ready for the Main roster. Carmella is the weak link in every SDL womens match. So they're destroying Nikki's credibility and jobbing her out every week in favour of someone who might be sent back down to NXT or go on to do nothing for years until she ups her game.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

All I have to say is Nikki better kick her ass at No Mercy (highly likely that match will happen). Bryan mentioned on Talking Smack that he would like to book those two in a No DQ match. If that happens it'll be cool since women don't get booked No DQ matches *BUT* I have a feeling Nikki will dominate the match but Carmella finds a way to win and stand tall once again. Really hope they stop this sympathy booking for Nikki ASAP cuz this shit is getting ridiculous now. How does SD usually book a good show every week but this is the one part they fail at miserably?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> All I have to say is Nikki better kick her ass at No Mercy (highly likely that match will happen). Bryan mentioned on Talking Smack that he would like to book those two in a No DQ match. If that happens it'll be cool since women don't get booked No DQ matches *BUT* I have a feeling Nikki will dominate the match but Carmella finds a way to win and stand tall once again. Really hope they stop this sympathy booking for Nikki ASAP cuz this shit is getting ridiculous now. How does SD usually book a good show every week but this is the one part they fail at miserably?


I can see Carmella winning that match and the feud at this point. Nikki's sort of going past the underdog babyface/sympathy role at this point and her entire purpose just seems to be putting Carmella over. And SmackDown will need a built up heel for Becky to face after the Alexa feud as well. 

I cant get over just how badly they are booking her. And its not hyperbole, she is literally losing or getting beat down on every single show since Summerslam. And she looks set to go a solid two months of this and then maybe, just maybe get a win at No Mercy. But then what? Will tehy suddenly stop booking her as useless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, now you know how Paige fans felt during the 1st half of the last year lol, when Nikki beat her to death in all the important 1 on 1 matches


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, now you know how Paige fans felt during the 1st half of the last year lol, when Nikki beat her to death in all the important 1 on 1 matches


Eh Paige still won every non Title match though, can never remember her going more than a couple weeks while getting consistent TV time without a win or going over in a segment. Nikki only ever beat her in the big PPV matches or a Raw Title match.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Eh Paige still won every non Title match though, can never remember her going more than a couple weeks while getting consistent TV time without a win or going over in a segment. Nikki only ever beat her in the big PPV matches or a Raw Title match.


Not every non title match though, in the RR she lost in the tag match with Nattie and in WM31 AJ got the submission win, not Paige. In fact Paige only beat her once on Main event, most Paige wins were against Brie in tag matches, she ususally never pin/submit Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not every non title match though, in the RR she lost in the tag match with Nattie and in WM31 AJ got the submission win, not Paige. In fact Paige only beat her once on Main event, most Paige wins were against Brie in tag matches, she ususally never pin/submit Nikki


Nattie eating pins or being on the winning team is better than getting beat down on every single show.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eliko said:


>


I wouldn't mind a threesome after that pic, they both look incredible in that cover :grin2::grin2:


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

At least one positive to Nikki jobbing so much lately is that the internet seems to be warming up to her a lot more now. If she won the title we'd probably have to put up with all the bitching and crying about how Becky got screwed and all that. Lately she's been getting a lot more props because she's willing to put people over. Plus there's no one else in the division that makes sense to take the title off Becky than Nikki so I don't think we have to worry about her being buried either.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Nikki wants a No-DQ match against Carmella does she (and Daniel Bryan mentioned it as well on Talking Smack). I REALLY want to see this happen.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

FearlessNikki said:


> At least one positive to Nikki jobbing so much lately is that the internet seems to be warming up to her a lot more now. If she won the title we'd probably have to put up with all the bitching and crying about how Becky got screwed and all that. Lately she's been getting a lot more props because she's willing to put people over. Plus there's no one else in the division that makes sense to take the title off Becky than Nikki so I don't think we have to worry about her being buried either.


There is also Emma, Alexa ( down the road) or lose it in a multi women match. Becky should be getting a mid-long length reign to legitimize the title and elevate the heels by being a fighting champion.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is a poster from their new magazine. I am so hanging this up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Her body is ridiculous.

She looks very natural thesedays as well, like during her big heel run she had this untouchable supermodel vibe to her.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Her body is ridiculous.
> 
> She looks very natural thesedays as well, like during her big heel run she had this untouchable supermodel vibe to her.


Agree! Nikki Bella is fire.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I want to hang that poster on my ceiling and fall asleep every night looking up at it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wAnxTa said:


>


Damn.

When's the Brie Bella thread?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Damn.
> 
> When's the Brie Bella thread?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1814266-brie-bella-megathread-brie-mode.html


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Damn.
> 
> When's the Brie Bella thread?


Retired :nikkilol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> This is a poster from their new magazine. I am so hanging this up.


the original for a wallpaper


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

AND STILLLLL....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> AND STILLLLL....


Damn :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That new commerical for Total Bellas they aired during Raw was awesome. I am def pumped to see it, only a little over a week away :mark:

After I got done watching it, I had to look it up and take a screenshot of one particular scene.











:trips5


So many more great pics/gifs are gonna come out of this show :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> That new commerical for Total Bellas they aired during Raw was awesome. I am def pumped to see it, only a little over a week away :mark:
> 
> After I got done watching it, I had to look it up and take a screenshot of one particular scene.
> 
> ...


Its absurd how well she rocked that neck brace like it was a fashion accesory. She looked so amazing...



CJ said:


>


...And still does :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki loses again by roll up smh. What a joke.


Today I picked up the Muscle and Fitness mag with her and Brie on the cover. So many hot pics and that poster :banderas.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No idea if anyone has seen or heard of the Hollywood Medium or not but if I were you I'd check out tonights episode because it features the Bella Twins and it's very interesting. He says Nikki or Brie will have a baby within the next two years lol. It's kinda weird but you have to give it a watch to see for yourselves lol.

http://www.eonline.com/shows/hollyw...rs-in-incredible-hollywood-medium-fall-finale


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


:sodone Her cleavage is insane.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> :sodone Her cleavage is insane.


If you haven't seen it already, go to wwe Facebook page and look up the Nikki interview with Renee which is were the gifs came from. It's a good 10 min plus interview.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki loses again by roll up smh. What a joke.
> 
> 
> Today I picked up the Muscle and Fitness mag with her and Brie on the cover. So many hot pics and that poster :banderas.


Its beyond ridiculous at this point. One sided feuds are terrible.



THE GUY said:


> No idea if anyone has seen or heard of the Hollywood Medium or not but if I were you I'd check out tonights episode because it features the Bella Twins and it's very interesting. He says Nikki or Brie will have a baby within the next two years lol. It's kinda weird but you have to give it a watch to see for yourselves lol.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/shows/hollyw...rs-in-incredible-hollywood-medium-fall-finale


I saw it today, pretty much what I expected...



THE GUY said:


> If you haven't seen it already, go to wwe Facebook page and look up the Nikki interview with Renee which is were the gifs came from. It's a good 10 min plus interview.


I watched this as well, another fun Nikki interview. She's just so natural in front of the camera and so likable.



paladin errant said:


>


:sodone Total Goddess.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Met her today at the taping of Extra, which airs on wednesday night... she looked great... zero cleavage showing though


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Met her today at the taping of Extra, which airs on wednesday night... she looked great... zero cleavage showing though


You're a lucky bastard. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

JTGrasby said:


> You're a lucky bastard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It was cool. She was super nice, too. Very accommodating for all the fans there... about 30 of us or so. Much moreso than Brie was.

I'd still love to meet her again when she is in that sexy ring gear either at a signing or WWE event but at least I got to see her once


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lucky. From everything I've ever heard about people meeting her she seems to be an absolute sweetheart.

And Smackdown tomorrow...its weird going into it knowing I have zero interest in what Nikki will be doing. She's one of my absolute favourites, top three actually. Yet I dont see any reason to watch what she's doing this week, if she's any chance whatsoever to win at No Mercy then there's no way she's standing tall even for a second on the go home show. No way in this terrible feud would she get to look good twice in a row.

Has a match even been made official for No Mercy though?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Met her today at the taping of Extra, which airs on wednesday night... she looked great... zero cleavage showing though


Damn you're lucky. I really hope I'm lucky enough to meet her again someday. I actually watched their Extra interview on Facebook today. Pretty good watch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Lucky. From everything I've ever heard about people meeting her she seems to be an absolute sweetheart.
> 
> And Smackdown tomorrow...its weird going into it knowing I have zero interest in what Nikki will be doing. She's one of my absolute favourites, top three actually. Yet I dont see any reason to watch what she's doing this week, if she's any chance whatsoever to win at No Mercy then there's no way she's standing tall even for a second on the go home show. No way in this terrible feud would she get to look good twice in a row.
> 
> Has a match even been made official for No Mercy though?


Guessing they will announce it tonight. If the match is going to be No DQ then I think Nikki may finally stand tall for once tonight and Carmella will take advantage of the No DQ rules and get the win.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Guessing they will announce it tonight. If the match is going to be No DQ then I think Nikki may finally stand tall for once tonight and Carmella will take advantage of the No DQ rules and get the win.


I actually would not be surprised one bit to see Nikki lose at No Mercy, which would be fine if this feud was competitive.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

Brie : why did i lose my shoes?

Nikki : why did i lose my bra?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Damn you're lucky. I really hope I'm lucky enough to meet her again someday. I actually watched their Extra interview on Facebook today. Pretty good watch.


whenever the camera moved a little to focus on Brie as she spoke.. there's a guy in a red shirt behind her... that's me


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> whenever the camera moved a little to focus on Brie as she spoke.. there's a guy in a red shirt behind her... that's me


That's awesome. Just went back to the video and I seen you lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:datass


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm stunned Nikki didn't have to eat the pin on SDL this week, and didn't even get laid out.


























And its official.










Nikki needs this win, but SDL needs Carmella to look strong for Becky...

And as yet its not No DQ. Which is a shame, I feel that stipulation could help mask some of Carmella's flaws, but it just seems like the only women who will get the chances to show they can do those sort of matches are Flairs daughter and HHH's daughter on Raw.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

she didn't get pinned but they couldn't even let her pick up a win in her hometown? Brutal


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So pumped for Total Bellas tonight :banderas

Bellas also dropped their new app today in the Apple App Store called B&N. What sucks is that it costs $1.99 a month but first 7 days are free.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Loved the first episode of Total Bellas. Looking forward to next week already.


Also Nikki made my night by liking one of my tweets :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

this woman is legit sexy.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Must. Stop. Watching. This.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> :sodone


:sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

After watching that episode makes me hate John Cena so much more


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Just show one nipple, you have two


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout time they didn't make Nikki look like a jobber. Wonder what's next for Nikki? Continue feud with Mella or go in different direction. Hope they give her something and doesn't end up doing nothing. Maybe Eva comes back soon? Give her a storyline with Cena? Also it's bout time they give her finisher a name, Rack Attack 2.0. Lots of people on wf didn't have nice things to say about it but I think it's okay but it could have been better.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I loved those shorts :trips5




























Damn Nikki cute af






Also loving the new wwe.com renders


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Bout time they didn't make Nikki look like a jobber. Wonder what's next for Nikki? Continue feud with Mella or go in different direction. Hope they give her something and doesn't end up doing nothing. Maybe Eva comes back soon? Give her a storyline with Cena? Also it's bout time they give her finisher a name, Rack Attack 2.0. Lots of people on wf didn't have nice things to say about it but I think it's okay but it could have been better.


It was good to see Nikki finally get a win, one of the only positives I took from No Mercy. 

I hope she moves onto something else, though her options are very limited. I haven't enjoyed this feud at all, and Nikki wont be reaching her full potential and showing just how good she is in the ring if she's facing Carmella all the time. 



THE GUY said:


> I loved those shorts :trips5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looked AMAZING in those shorts. Those thighs of hers :rusev And she looked so adorable post match when she was leaning up against the ropes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

THE GUY said:


>


I loved that match specialy since I was there live / >

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLXfmBDD3oF/?taken-by=frankierayaponte&hl=en


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NasJayz said:


> I loved that match specialy since I was there live /
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLXfmBDD3oF/?taken-by=frankierayaponte&hl=en


Lucky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

STARBOY said:


>


Love that smile :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>





STARBOY said:


>





STARBOY said:


>


God damn she's so beautiful. And I cant get over those shorts...epic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

loved the Nikki run in tonight. I was cheering!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki tag teams with Cena for the first time last night in dark match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786227202916552704


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Been trying to teach myself how to make gifs/avis recently. Granted they could still be refined with photoshop cs (which i don't have installed yet) and I'm not CJ da god clearly, but shit I hope you guys like what I've made


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Been trying to teach myself how to make gifs/avis recently. Granted they could still be refined with photoshop cs (which i don't have installed yet) and I'm not CJ da god clearly, but shit I hope you guys like what I've made


Looks good to me


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Been trying to teach myself how to make gifs/avis recently. Granted they could still be refined with photoshop cs (which i don't have installed yet) and I'm not CJ da god clearly, but shit I hope you guys like what I've made


Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I feel like NIkki Bella has a team of scientists working together to find ways to make her shorts shorter every week :mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE just uploaded these:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the sexiest neck brace photos I've ever seen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone


God damn. She's amazing.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Is it just me or is she a little sexier with the bit of hiatus tummy fat she has going on there?


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63243793 said:


> Is it just me or is she a little sexier with the bit of hiatus tummy fat she has going on there?


Thought I was the only one :surprise:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63243793 said:


> Is it just me or is she a little sexier with the bit of hiatus tummy fat she has going on there?


She does still look really good with a little bit of tummy.



GetDown said:


> WWE just uploaded these:


One ofthe things I really enjoy with Nikki is you can see just how far she has come, just how much she has improved. Which makes people denying that even more absurd.



MillionDollarProns said:


> I feel like NIkki Bella has a team of scientists working together to find ways to make her shorts shorter every week :mark:


Now thats a dream job.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

paladin errant said:


>


Perfection :rusev


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm gonna on a limb here and say Nikki is the Sable of this era. She's probably put millions of boys through puberty. Those lucky fucks get it in HD too. :lol


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I'm gonna on a limb here and say Nikki is the Sable of this era. She's probably put millions of boys through puberty. Those lucky fucks get it in HD too. :lol


I wouldn't trade the Sable era or the Stacy/Torrie era for Nikki though...


Nikki is hot and sexy but WWE doesn't play that up anymore. HD is great but we got bikini contests with them in thongs, bra & panty matches, lingerie matches... those were amazing, HD or not.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikkis little denim shorts she wore at No Mercy would have created many a young man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cena is one of us


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790230538292436992


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ did he just make a joke about going down on her? I had trouble fully hearing what he said...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome to see Nikki as team captain for the SD team. But damn did she really have to steal Cenas move and win with the STF? I mean that transition into the STF was amazing and it looked better than any of Cenas. I really hope Nikki won't be only known as Cenas girlfriend now. Also I hope it doesn't go to the extreme like Brie using the YES chant, stole his fur boots, and made the Yes Lock a permanent finisher. It better be just a phase cuz Total Bellas is currently on.


Edit

Well it looks she's keeping it. She tweeted and called it the Fearless Lock. I wish she would just do her own thing and didn't have to use Cena's finisher smh.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ did he just make a joke about going down on her? I had trouble fully hearing what he said...


Yes, yes he did. Bryan's reaction was hilarious as well (Brie asking if he would have said the same thing, and DB admitting that he would have).


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Adorable, and supremely sexy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Awesome to see Nikki as team captain for the SD team. But damn did she really have to steal Cenas move and win with the STF? I mean that transition into the STF was amazing and it looked better than any of Cenas. I really hope Nikki won't be only known as Cenas girlfriend now. Also I hope it doesn't go to the extreme like Brie using the YES chant, stole his fur boots, and made the Yes Lock a permanent finisher. It better be just a phase cuz Total Bellas is currently on.
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...


I'm not a fan of it either. Dumb time to do it as well with Carmella claiming her success is all because of Cena. I prefer to see Nikki as her own wrestler, not Mrs Cena


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

On today's date, 2 years ago:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Nikki super fan Brittni Sacco deserves an honorable mention...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki dyed her hair back to black


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

i don't like the dark black hair, personally


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the black hair.

She's still hot as fuck but from an entertainment standpoint once the buzz of her returning wore off I'm not enjoying Nikki Bella at all. Stuck in this terrible feud where no matter what she does she wont be delivering and high level matches anytime soon vs. someone like Carmella. Terrible story telling where her refuting that she's just Cena's girl and then turning around and using Cenas moves, and being SS Captain despite the fact she's won all of 3 matches since her return and been laid out/pinned/tapped out every other time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think the black hair looks good on her. I may like the brown a little more but she's just as hot.

Yeah Nikki's comeback hasn't been great but anytime she's on my screen is fine with me. If much rather see what she's doing now over being at home retired not seeing her at all. I'm also glad she's on SD and she's starting to get some wins. I'd be so pissed if she was on Raw jobbing to Charlotte and Sasha constantly. But yeah tthey really need to stop acknowledging she's with Cena. I like the STF and all (thinks it's better than Rack Attack 2.0 tbh) but damn she needs to do her own thing. If they going to acknowledge her being with Cena then at least do it right but giving them a storyline. Something like having them heel being the new Edge and Lita lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sexiest jobber in all the lands.



THE GUY said:


> I think the black hair looks good on her. I may like the brown a little more but she's just as hot.
> 
> Yeah Nikki's comeback hasn't been great but anytime she's on my screen is fine with me. If much rather see what she's doing now over being at home retired not seeing her at all. I'm also glad she's on SD and she's starting to get some wins. I'd be so pissed if she was on Raw jobbing to Charlotte and Sasha constantly. But yeah tthey really need to stop acknowledging she's with Cena. I like the STF and all (thinks it's better than Rack Attack 2.0 tbh) but damn she needs to do her own thing. If they going to acknowledge her being with Cena then at least do it right but giving them a storyline. Something like having them heel being the new Edge and Lita lol.


It is great to have her back on TV regardless, able to do what she loves. Its just so underwhelming.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/KaleidoscopicWideBangeltiger.webm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

anyone know how to get the video clip of that scene from Total Bellas where her towel falls down? I'd imagine it's even hotter than the gif...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

On today's date, Nikki Bella made her WWE debut


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Random as thought; but its funny how when Nikki first returned all the dirt sheets were reporting that she was only a part timer...months later and she hasn't taken any time off...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798291908586065920 @THE GUY @Rated R Maryse :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Warning: gif heavy post*






































































Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798291908586065920 @THE GUY @Rated R Maryse :lol


It wasn't me...

Breast Bella Twins of all:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798291908586065920 @THE GUY @Rated R Maryse :lol


Yeah I was toatally staring at her cleavage when I met her lol. Still can't believe I saw those in person just a few feet away. :trips5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah I was toatally staring at her cleavage when I met her lol. Still can't believe I saw those in person just a few feet away. :trips5


* Where are the pictures Ratman??!?!* :sasha3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't have pics or gifs on my phone but it needs to be said: *Nikki looked incredible on SmackDown.* She's at that point where it seems impossible for someone not to find her attractive.



THE GUY said:


> Yeah I was toatally staring at her cleavage when I met her lol. Still can't believe I saw those in person just a few feet away. :trips5


It's a compliment to do so isn't it? It's cool though because she has a sense of humour about it.



Legit BOSS said:


> * Where are the pictures Ratman??!?!* :sasha3


Yeah, we need pictures.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> * Where are the pictures Ratman??!?!* :sasha3





Rated R Maryse said:


> Don't have pics or gifs on my phone but it needs to be said: *Nikki looked incredible on SmackDown.* She's at that point where it seems impossible for someone not to find her attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to have pics for you but the people at the convention were dicks and they wouldn't allow you to take pics of them. Not sure if it was Bella Twins not wanting pics taken of them or it was the conventions rules. I'm guessing that convention rules because I don't see Bellas being that strict and that was the rule of everyone else there. But they told everyone if you are seen taken pictures then you'd be kicked out of line and there was no way in hell I was gonna risk that. When I got up there I had my phone out and asked one of the workers if I could get a selfie with Nikki and dude said no and we have to keep the line moving. But I did google and found some pics of them there that day.



















Yeah theres cleavage here but it may seem theres not a lot exposed, but when your a foot away and she's bending over signing your autograph, it's the best site I've ever seen lol.



And here's some pics/gifs I found from tonight


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I would love to have pics for you but the people at the convention were dicks and they wouldn't allow you to take pics of them. Not sure if it was Bella Twins not wanting pics taken of them or it was the conventions rules. I'm guessing that convention rules because I don't see Bellas being that strict and that was the rule of everyone else there. But they told everyone if you are seen taken pictures then you'd be kicked out of line and there was no way in hell I was gonna risk that. When I got up there I had my phone out and asked one of the workers if I could get a selfie with Nikki and dude said no and we have to keep the line moving. But I did google and found some pics of them there that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that. Sounds like a convention thing as the Bellas are both really great with fans.

You I can imagine it's an epic sight, even more epic in person than on TV.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I remember that. Sounds like a convention thing as the Bellas are both really great with fans.
> 
> You I can imagine it's an epic sight, even more epic in person than on TV.


I will remember that sight for the rest of my life


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I will remember that sight for the rest of my life


Damn you...

Nikki is one of the only wrestlers that I'd really love to meet. Yes because of her epic cleavage and insane good looks, but also she's one of thise wrestlers I've never heard a bad word about, she seems like a genuinely good person...who has an unfairly epic body.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

If anyone can locate Nikki's match last night vs Carmella in HD and post it or provide a link I'd greatly appreciate it.

She looked phenomenal and her cleavage was just all over the place.

I located some videos on YouTube but the quality is just awful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Already posted but NBattie really does love giving Nikki a wedgie... :rusev











MERPER said:


> If anyone can locate Nikki's match last night vs Carmella in HD and post it or provide a link I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> She looked phenomenal and her cleavage was just all over the place.
> 
> ...


Yeah she looked AMAZING. I think a decade later 2016 Nikki Bella has overtaken 2006 Lita...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anytime @Rated R Maryse makes a comment about indy midgets in general section:*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Anytime @Rated R Maryse makes a comment about indy midgets in general section:*


Bayley getting that heel heat lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Anytime @Rated R Maryse makes a comment about indy midgets in general section:*


Seems legit...

And...































































































BOOBS!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shame Team SD gonna be buried at Survivor Series. No way Charlotte and Sasha are going to lose .


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Total Bellas got picked up for a 2nd season :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798935927968190464


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Having Bayley be involved in that beating was incredibly stupid. Heck I BARELY bought it with "babyface" Sasha (those punches were as vicious as any that she's given to Charlotte, and they're supposed to be in some long-running blood feud with each other).


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

anyone able to find a quality video of that match last night?

also of note, she apparently chipped a tooth during that match last night


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Shame Team SD gonna be buried at Survivor Series. No way Charlotte and Sasha are going to lose .


Yeah its hard to see any of the SDL girls getting to pin Sasha or Charlotte, it'd be nice to see Nikki eliminate Charlotte though. A man can dream.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Poor Nikki


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So pissed off they dropped Nikki from the 5 on 5. What a fuckin joke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well I was hoping she'd come out and help Becky win for Team SD but nope. There better be a damn good excuse to keep Nikki off the team but have Carmella and Naomi in it. It could lead to a feud with Nattie and Nikki but couldn't Nattie just distract Nikki to get her eliminated? They could have kept her off so she won't get a clean loss but you know thats not why she was taken off the match. Ughh never been so mad in a stupid decision like this in a long time.


Anyway this will cheer me up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800096801231667205


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah that was just dumb. So tired of jobber Bella at this point. Do they think this is entertaining? It's just dumb, and now what she's feuding with Carmella and Natalya, eugh.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah the Nikki B.S. they pulled really angered me. I understand they are setting up a storyline with whomever attacked her but not getting any Nikki was really awful.

On a side note, that twerking video thingy is annoying, too. It's just way too spastic almost. I wish she just posted a regular video.

I bet she would win a twerking contest but doubt we'll ever see her actually do it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI :hb



Will be posting all of my favorite pics/gifs of Nikki later today in honor of her bday :trips5


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:surprise:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So many pics that needs to be shared for Nikki's birthday lol.

Heres Part 1


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Part 2


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Nikki and Brie recently started up a YouTube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIJnHb6meZoOjKF68h35QgQ

Pretty entertaining vids. 

Go subscribe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Such an incredible woman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Okay this is my last post. There's a lot of gifs so it may take awhile to load but it's worth it.






























































































































































































and this one may be my favorite Nikki gif


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Nikki.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

While I like some more than her (six to be exact she has the most well fap worthy pics Bliss is still the GIF queen though)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Again Nikki. Only Diva's I'd pick over Nikki are Maryse and Eva.


That high wow she is seventh for me behind Alexa,Maryse,Liv,Mandy,and Carmella


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Reposting this after watching the YouTube video about it. 








I always like seeing stuff like that where a general IWC favourite and someone who's widely looked down upon by most of the IWC get along.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is my all time hottest diva. She's in her own league and comparing her to most of todays divas is laughable.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki is my all time hottest diva. She's in her own league and comparing her to most of todays divas is laughable.


Bliss,Mandy,Maryse,Carmella,Liv


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Bliss,Mandy,Maryse,Carmella,Liv


That's your opinion. Imo Nikki is hotter than all 5 of them. Maryse was my #1 for awhile but Nikki took over that spot tho.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> That's your opinion. Imo Nikki is hotter than all 5 of them. Maryse was my #1 for awhile but Nikki took over that spot tho.


Nikki is growing on me more and more... yes it took forever. Maryse has always been smoking hot but when she first came on the scene I was more excited about her. To each their own right


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> That high wow she is seventh for me behind Alexa,Maryse,Liv,Mandy,and Carmella


Yep that high, I'm not sure though why you keep bringing that up. Its not like its a fact, its your opinion, not saying its wrong even slightly. But plenty of people consider Nikki to be the hottest woman in WWE.



THE GUY said:


> Nikki is my all time hottest diva. She's in her own league and comparing her to most of todays divas is laughable.


Too Sweet :nikki

Nikki is challenging Maryse's throne for me personally, she's perfect really. And not just physically, she genuinely seems like an absolute sweetheart.

For me Maryse, Nikki and Eva are so far above all the other current women is absurd.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yep that high, I'm not sure though why you keep bringing that up. Its not like its a fact, its your opinion, not saying its wrong even slightly. But plenty of people consider Nikki to be the hottest woman in WWE.
> 
> Because I am on too many fourms so I forget where I post it so I end up posting it 20 times.Also while he semi disagree in Nikki and Eva at least we can agree in Maryse
> 
> ...


It made me post here so hi.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> That's your opinion. Imo Nikki is hotter than all 5 of them. Maryse was my #1 for awhile but Nikki took over that spot tho.
> Oh yeah to each is their own I just prefer Blondes honestly always has been that way and I highly hope that never changes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yep that high, I'm not sure though why you keep bringing that up. Its not like its a fact, its your opinion, not saying its wrong even slightly. But plenty of people consider Nikki to be the hottest woman in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Trish was my favorite ever since Maryse came on TV. Then obviously Nikki took over that spot a few years ago. Maryse is def the hottest nude diva I've ever seen tho. Those playboy pics of hers will never get old. But yeah I'd wife Nikki any day over any of the other divas. She's everything I want in her a girl.



Btw if you are following Total Divas at all, who's side are u on in the Bella's and Maryse feud?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah Trish was my favorite ever since Maryse came on TV. Then obviously Nikki took over that spot a few years ago. Maryse is def the hottest nude diva I've ever seen tho. Those playboy pics of hers will never get old. But yeah I'd wife Nikki any day over any of the other divas. She's everything I want in her a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw if you are following Total Divas at all, who's side are u on in the Bella's and Maryse feud?


I'm automatically on Maryse's side, helped by how unlikable Brie is on this season.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Loved that spear. She should added to her moveset.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yep that high, I'm not sure though why you keep bringing that up. Its not like its a fact, its your opinion, not saying its wrong even slightly. But plenty of people consider Nikki to be the hottest woman in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She must be a really good actress then cause on total divas Nikki is such a bitch, loves herself a little too much


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

That was a better spear than Roman Reigns has ever delivered.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Loved that spear. She should added to her moveset.


So much better than Charlottes spear.



Doddsy_V1 said:


> She must be a really good actress then cause on total divas Nikki is such a bitch, loves herself a little too much


It's not hard to act bitchy though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I know this is probably old, but


















Stumbled upon it this morning. Had to post it :done


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

T-Viper said:


>


Was just about to post this. Goddess Nikki has me dreaming on the stars above.























I still have the backside though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki looked hot per usuaL today!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn Nikki looked *incredible* at TLC. Loved her look so much :sodone

Its disappointing how much hate she still gets though. Anytime you go in a Nikki thread outside of this one its just people talking nonsensical shit about her.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I just hope the black fishnets aren't a normal part of her ring gear now. At least the clear/flesh colored ones make it look like she has nothing on there and blends in with her booty cheeks...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> God damn Nikki looked *incredible* at TLC. Looked her look so much :sodone
> 
> Its disappointing how much hate she still gets though. Anytime you go in a Nikki thread outside of this one its just people talking nonsensical shit about her.


Yeah those guys opinions will never change. They can't accept the fact that's she's good on her own and can do it without the help of John Cena. They get mad because Carmella lost her first feud on main roster, where she shouldn't be in the first place. She only gets a reaction when she mentions Cenas name. Otherwise her promos and entrances are cricket sounds. And if it was Cena pulling strings backstage for her, she would have be champion right now and wouldn't have been taking out of the Survivor Series match. 


Btw Nikki looked amazing last night.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah those guys opinions will never change. They can't accept the fact that's she's good on her own and can do it without the help of John Cena. They get mad because Carmella lost her first feud on main roster, where she shouldn't be in the first place. She only gets a reaction when she mentions Cenas name. Otherwise her promos and entrances are cricket sounds. And if it was Cena pulling strings backstage for her, she would have be champion right now and wouldn't have been taking out of the Survivor Series match.
> 
> 
> Btw Nikki looked amazing last night.


What really gets me about it is how far removed from reality most of the complaints are. Like people complaining about her squashing everyone when she's won about four matches total. Or when they still act like she has no talent while going on about how Carmella should have won. My favourite one is how she should put over some talent, anyone who says that is clearly an idiot or just blinded by their hate when she's put over so many new talents.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> What really gets me about it is how far removed from reality most of the complaints are. Like people complaining about her squashing everyone when she's won about four matches total. Or when they still act like she has no talent while going on about how Carmella should have won. My favourite one is how she should put over some talent, anyone who says that is clearly an idiot or just blinded by their hate when she's put over so many new talents.


I wanated Carmella but Nikki has put her and Bliss over so many times in the last three month's it is unbelievable


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> I wanated Carmella but Nikki has put her and Bliss over so many times in the last three month's it is unbelievable


It would have been so dumb to have Nikki get destroyed for most of the feud, and then lose the feud as well.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> It would have been so dumb to have Nikki get destroyed for most of the feud, and then lose the feud as well.


I agree to a extent though they could have extended it to Rumble


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> I agree to a extent though they could have extended it to Rumble


I don't see the point in doing so when they've already been feuding for three months and it was such a repetitive feud. Though when the alternative is a Nattie feud...either way it's not very entertaining.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I'd eat my fucking dinner off it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Pigtails :homer


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Nippi Bella strikes again


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nikki was so on fire at TLC!!! :done She looked absolutely amazing!!! 
Jesus, I would kill to look like her :banderas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Nikki Bella looked fucking amazing at TLC, in fact it's all I can think about lol. I think it was the hair + those strapped hands, she was giving me Lara Croft cosplay vibes...I was digging it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dell said:


> Nikki Bella looked fucking amazing at TLC, in fact it's all I can think about lol. I think it was the hair + those strapped hands, she was giving me Lara Croft cosplay vibes...I was digging it.


Yeah I kinda got that vibe as well, I loved everything about her look at TLC.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Yeah I kinda got that vibe as well, I loved everything about her look at TLC.


She's going in my sig...I gotta stan this look!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry, Nikki, but you could have a mini space ship in your hands there and I wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They were definitely going for a more MMA-esque look for her at TLC (between the pigtails and the straps on her hands).


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I gotta say 1 thing not about her looks for a moment.

After meeting her and seeing how she interacted with fans and seeing how she interacts with them at house shows, signings and other things via social media.... she has a very special, genuine and unique relationship with her fans.

She is truly a role model for young girls and is obviously enjoyed by many men as well. 

She will go down as one of the greatest divas/women in WWE history.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> They were definitely going for a more MMA-esque look for her at TLC (between the pigtails and the straps on her hands).


Hopefully its a look she keeps, doesn't have to keep the pigtails but the hand wrap was a nice addition.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Never been a huge fan of her looks but she _did_ look great at TLC. I don't think any of the women sport the handwraps/gloves right now do they? Plus I dig the darker hair colour. I also liked her match more than the Bliss/Lynch match up until that _way_ drawn out extinguisher spot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Never been a huge fan of her looks but she _did_ look great at TLC. I don't think any of the women sport the handwraps/gloves right now do they? Plus I dig the darker hair colour. I also liked her match more than the Bliss/Lynch match up until that _way_ drawn out extinguisher spot.


I dont get why the extinguisher spot was so long, I geuss it was meant to be the big "spot" of the match but it just went way too long.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I prefer the fishnet stockings to skin colored tights. Shame she is face I want her to be a bad girl with this look.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The match just didn't really match the buildup imo. With how personal they made it, with all of the attacks, and beatdowns, and brawls, etc between them. With Carmella bringing Cena into it and essentially accusing Nikki of sleeping her way to the top, etc. And with how long they talked about wanting to do a NO-DQ match beforehand. Then when it finally happens, it's like "that's it? I mean it wasn't awful or anything, but it wasn't nearly a brutal as I was expecting/hoping given all the buildup."

IDK if it was because they didn't have enough time, or they weren't allowed to do certain spots that they wanted to do, or they were worried about Nikki's neck/back, or whatever.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well they couldn't use tables, ladders, or chairs because the rest of the ppv used them. They also couldn't have no count outs because Charlotte/Sasha did it. It was weird as hell having no dq's with count outs. There also was nothing under the ring to use but a kendo stick and fire extinguisher. They didn't even have a trash can when the apron was lifted up


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Well they couldn't use tables, ladders, or chairs because the rest of the ppv used them. They also couldn't have no count outs because Charlotte/Sasha did it. It was weird as hell having no dq's with count outs. There also was nothing under the ring to use but a kendo stick and fire extinguisher. They didn't even have a trash can when the apron was lifted up


Thats a big issue with a PPV like TLC and a No DQ match like Nikki v Carmella. They cant really bust out ladders, or tables, or even chairs now, as them using those weapons defeats the purpose of those other matches. But even then they could have used trash cans or something, as @Asuka842 said the match just didn't fit the build. It was so personal with Carmella jumping Nikki 99,000 times, bringing up Cena, accusing Nikki of sleeping her way to the top, and then its just a pretty standard match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thought everyone might be interested in this...








Dell said:


> Nikki Bella looked fucking amazing at TLC, in fact it's all I can think about lol. I think it was the hair + those strapped hands, she was giving me Lara Croft cosplay vibes...I was digging it.


She was going for a Lara Croft look it turns out :nikki :rusev


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Rated R Maryse said:


>


At first I thought her thumb was a nipple  :goldberg:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MillionDollarProns said:


> At first I thought her thumb was a nipple  :goldberg:


One day it will be her nipple...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Thought everyone might be interested in this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it's the first thing I thought so she definitely succeeded with that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

InsipidTazz said:


> I'd eat my fucking dinner off it.


You kidding? That would _be_ my dinner. 8*D


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


>


God, she's fucking perfect. I'm so jealous of her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I gotta say 1 thing not about her looks for a moment.
> 
> After meeting her and seeing how she interacted with fans and seeing how she interacts with them at house shows, signings and other things via social media.... she has a very special, genuine and unique relationship with her fans.
> 
> ...


Its something that makes me an even bigger fan of hers. Many people seem to have this idea about her that she's stuck up and high maintenance, but she's the exact opposite. She's so down to earth and friendly, one of those people that no one who has met her has a single bad word to say.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ That is true.

And it's possible she comes across so high maintenance for the tv show. But is still grounded and treats her fans with respect.

I mean she is a millionaire and she enjoys living a lavish lifestyle but she is also aware she'd be nothing without her fans.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if any of you follow honeybeileen on snapchat, if you don't I recommend that you do. She is a good fried of Nikki's and is the makeup stylist for everyone on Total Divas. Anyways she was at Nikki's house for a photo shoot and she was very sick, I think with the flu. But Nikki wouldn't let her leave the house and Nikki let her stay in one of the guest rooms. She went on saying that Nikki would make her soup, went to the store and buy her cold medicine and took care of her for a day or two, and did anything else for her that she needed. I just thought it was so nice and sweet of Nikki to take care of friend whos sick. I know most people wouldn't even want to be near someone whos sick but for Nikki to go out of her way and help someone out like that just goes to show who sweet and caring person she really is. Lot of haters out there say that she only cares for herself and is full of it, and she's actually quite the opposite. She even posted a video on her YouTube page of someone artwork. Story was something like a sick child with cancer (don't even know if she was sick tbh but i think she was) painted a picture of Nikki and couldn't give it to her at a house show so a friend gave went to house show and gave it to her. But anyways it was so sweet of Nikki to take the time and post a video and share this girls story. Things like this is way Nikki is great role model.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ That is true.
> 
> And it's possible she comes across so high maintenance for the tv show. But is still grounded and treats her fans with respect.
> 
> I mean she is a millionaire and she enjoys living a lavish lifestyle but she is also aware she'd be nothing without her fans.


I feel like its all just because she's Nikki Bella, and also because she's drop dead gorgeous and loves fashion. There's two things that make people want to think she's a bitch, so they do. Even though as @THE GUYs story shows; she is anything but. Its a shame she's cast in such a negative light in many fans minds.



THE GUY said:


> I don't know if any of you follow honeybeileen on snapchat, if you don't I recommend that you do. She is a good fried of Nikki's and is the makeup stylist for everyone on Total Divas. Anyways she was at Nikki's house for a photo shoot and she was very sick, I think with the flu. But Nikki wouldn't let her leave the house and Nikki let her stay in one of the guest rooms. She went on saying that Nikki would make her soup, went to the store and buy her cold medicine and took care of her for a day or two, and did anything else for her that she needed. I just thought it was so nice and sweet of Nikki to take care of friend whos sick. I know most people wouldn't even want to be near someone whos sick but for Nikki to go out of her way and help someone out like that just goes to show who sweet and caring person she really is. Lot of haters out there say that she only cares for herself and is full of it, and she's actually quite the opposite. She even posted a video on her YouTube page of someone artwork. Story was something like a sick child with cancer (don't even know if she was sick tbh but i think she was) painted a picture of Nikki and couldn't give it to her at a house show so a friend gave went to house show and gave it to her. But anyways it was so sweet of Nikki to take the time and post a video and share this girls story. Things like this is way Nikki is great role model.


She's a real sweetheart. Most people myself included would rather keep their distance when a friend is sick, let them get over it themselves. But Nikki is really showing just what sort of person she is there. As I said above its just such a shame so many people have this low opinion of hers because she doesn't fit their mold of a wrestler.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Love that booty


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

I am going to continue being honest on this website. 

I found myself wondering why Cena has settled with Nikki after all the other girls. (strictly talking looks) I always seen Nicole as another bland C-list model with a decent chest job when I started back watching wwe in 2014. 

That was..till I saw this thread!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well TBF, Nikki also seems like someone who might be a firecracker beneath the sheets as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope Nikki gets to do something next week on SmackDown. It feels like forever since she's actually got to do anything Last three weeks she's just stood there, no matches, no promos, nothing. Just segments where she stands there doing nothing. Her return feuds have been such a letdown.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I really hope Nikki gets to do something next week on SmackDown. It feels like forever since she's actually got to do anything Last three weeks she's just stood there, no matches, no promos, nothing. Just segments where she stands there doing nothing. Her return feuds have been such a letdown.


Cena has yet to be on since Carmella mentioned their relationship. With him being back next week I can see them doing some promo/backstage segment.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Cena wins at life.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THE GUY said:


> Cena has yet to be on since Carmella mentioned their relationship. With him being back next week I can see them doing some promo/backstage segment.


Yes he has and no they won't.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asuka842 said:


> Well TBF, Nikki also seems like someone who might be a firecracker beneath the sheets as well.


I could see her being into some porn star shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RAThugaNomenal said:


> I am going to continue being honest on this website.
> 
> I found myself wondering why Cena has settled with Nikki after all the other girls. (strictly talking looks) I always seen Nicole as another bland C-list model with a decent chest job when I started back watching wwe in 2014.
> 
> That was..till I saw this thread!


I don't know whether to like this or not...

I will say prior to her getting with Cena and thus upping her dedication to her career and her fitness I never thought much of her myself either.



Asuka842 said:


> Well TBF, Nikki also seems like someone who might be a firecracker beneath the sheets as well.


True











THE GUY said:


> Cena has yet to be on since Carmella mentioned their relationship. With him being back next week I can see them doing some promo/backstage segment.


I just want to see her do something, anything. Last three weeks all she's done is stand there. Give her a match or let her cut a promo.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I don't know if any of you follow honeybeileen on snapchat, if you don't I recommend that you do. She is a good fried of Nikki's and is the makeup stylist for everyone on Total Divas. Anyways she was at Nikki's house for a photo shoot and she was very sick, I think with the flu. But Nikki wouldn't let her leave the house and Nikki let her stay in one of the guest rooms. She went on saying that Nikki would make her soup, went to the store and buy her cold medicine and took care of her for a day or two, and did anything else for her that she needed. I just thought it was so nice and sweet of Nikki to take care of friend whos sick. I know most people wouldn't even want to be near someone whos sick but for Nikki to go out of her way and help someone out like that just goes to show who sweet and caring person she really is. Lot of haters out there say that she only cares for herself and is full of it, and she's actually quite the opposite. She even posted a video on her YouTube page of someone artwork. Story was something like a sick child with cancer (don't even know if she was sick tbh but i think she was) painted a picture of Nikki and couldn't give it to her at a house show so a friend gave went to house show and gave it to her. But anyways it was so sweet of Nikki to take the time and post a video and share this girls story. Things like this is way Nikki is great role model.


Nikki has gone up in my estimations a lot this year, I appreciate how she came back from a severe neck injury when she really didn't need to. Like she could have said fuck this, I have the money and the opportunity in other career paths like reality TV and fashion plus a successful husband, yet she came back and is working hard, I admire that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dell said:


> Nikki has gone up in my estimations a lot this year, I appreciate how she came back from a severe neck injury when she really didn't need to. Like she could have said fuck this, I have the money and the opportunity in other career paths like reality TV and fashion plus a successful husband, yet she came back and is working hard, I admire that.


Its something I feel gets overlooked, because it doesn't fit the narrative most people have of Nikki. But she has so many other opportunities thesedays with E and her wine and fashion, and just being with Cena. She could have very easily just retired, if she was the sort of person most people pretend she is then she would have, but she's not, so she didn't. Busting her ass to return from that injury is really admirable.

Love your signature by the way, that badass Nikki.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think I found my favorite thread on this forum. :bow


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is dominating the best female superstar of 2016

https://www.wwe.com/polls/wwe-best-female-superstar-in-2016


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki is dominating the best female superstar of 2016
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/polls/wwe-best-female-superstar-in-2016


There's something really satisfying about that, like even with how heavily they've promoted and pushed Charlotte and Sasha, Nikki is still the most popular woman in WWE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> There's something really satisfying about that, like even with how heavily they've promoted and pushed Charlotte and Sasha, Nikki is still the most popular woman in WWE.


Was shocked to see that. Looks like I'm not the only one that's sick of Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Was shocked to see that. Looks like I'm not the only one that's sick of Charlotte and Sasha.


Very shocking. I thought for sure it'd be Sasha, Becky and Charlotte on top. But nope it's our Fearless Queen. :nikki


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Very shocking. I thought for sure it'd be Sasha, Becky and Charlotte on top. But nope it's our Fearless Queen. :nikki


I hope Sasha and Charlotte are pissed off at this. Sasha went on twitter and complained last year that Nikki got #1 Woman wrestler on PWI over her. And now WWE gives them everything like the first ever womens FCA, HIAC, Iron Man matches, new titles, main eventing PPVs and they can't even win a poll on wwe.com :lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> There's something really satisfying about that, like even with how heavily they've promoted and pushed Charlotte and Sasha, Nikki is still the most popular woman in WWE.


I'd bet that pre-ADR Paige would have been 2nd, Horsewomen are not appealing to the casual fans


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I'd bet that pre-ADR Paige would have been 2nd, Horsewomen are not appealing to the casual fans


I don't doubt that. The Horsewomen just seem to lack that natural charisma and connection with the fans that Nikki and Paige have.



THE GUY said:


> I hope Sasha and Charlotte are pissed off at this. Sasha went on twitter and complained last year that Nikki got #1 Woman wrestler on PWI over her. And now WWE gives them everything like the first ever womens FCA, HIAC, Iron Man matches, new titles, main eventing PPVs and they can't even win a poll on wwe.com :lol.


I've been trying to not be so harsh on Sasha but screw that. She makes it impossible, just thinks everything has to be about her. Nikki deserved that accolade last year. And this poll is proof that even with Nikki sidelined till SummerSlam and Sasha given so many big moments that Nikki has her beat in the most important aspect of pro wrestling.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I don't doubt that. The Horsewomen just seem to lack that natural charisma and connection with the fans that Nikki and Paige have.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to not be so harsh on Sasha but screw that. She makes it impossible, just thinks everything has to be about her. Nikki deserved that accolade last year. And this poll is proof that even with Nikki sidelined till SummerSlam and Sasha given so many big moments that Nikki has her beat in the most important aspect of pro wrestling.


Yeah I can't stand her. Is she good? Yeah, but is she the best like she thinks she is? Not even close. I hate how she thinks she's so much better than everyone else. She has trashed Nikki for winning the #1 Diva of the year on twitter and she trashed the Total Divas cast












said:


> “There’s always going to be Divas, and I’m in a category of wrestlers. It’s ok. There’s something for them and there’s something for me. It’s not for me. I won’t ever be on that show. It’s fine. People like it, people watch it so let them enjoy it.”


I find it disrespectful how she thinks she's better than all of them. The Total Divas cast, especially Nikki has busted her ass for years to get where shes at and busted her ass with a broken neck and Sasha won't call her a wrestler. This just shows you the kind of person Sasha is and Nikki is. Nikki goes on twitter and congratulates Sasha for having good matches and making history for the women and Sasha just trashes her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Yeah I can't stand her. Is she good? Yeah, but is she the best like she thinks she is? Not even close. I hate how she thinks she's so much better than everyone else. She has trashed Nikki for winning the #1 Diva of the year on twitter and she trashed the Total Divas cast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if she's just incredibly arrogant, or just young and dumb. Either ways she's unlikable, and a hypocrite. She shits on the Total Divas, yet her ring gear is about as revealing as it gets in the WWE in 2016 and she;s in that little girls music video now. She wants to look down on everyone else because she thinks she so superior, yet she still dips her toes in that world she frowns upon. I have a lot more respect for Nikki Bella than I ever will Sasha. Nikki is a sweetheart, and so respectful towards everyone else. She conducts herself so much better than Sasha does.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I swear Nikki Bella is the most sexiest woman wrestler on the Smackdown Roster. Hands down. :benson*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I swear Nikki Bella is the most sexiest woman wrestler on the Smackdown Roster. Hands down. :benson*_


She's literally perfect. Tomb Raider Nikki, and Denim shorts Nikki takes the throne from Maryse.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I swear Nikki Bella is the most sexiest woman wrestler on the Smackdown Roster. Hands down. :benson*_


Only on the SD roster? She's the hottest in all of WWE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Only on the SD roster? She's the hottest in all of WWE.


Its ridiculous how stunningly gorgeous she is. Even her thighs are amazing.

Sucks that once again she did absolutely nothing on SmackDown this week. Not sure if its dumb booking or (hopefully not) her neck acting up. Shouldn't be this hard just to get Nikki one match in a month.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Its ridiculous how stunningly gorgeous she is. Even her thighs are amazing.
> 
> Sucks that once again she did absolutely nothing on SmackDown this week. Not sure if its dumb booking or (hopefully not) her neck acting up. Shouldn't be this hard just to get Nikki one match in a month.


Everything about her is perfect. Wouldn't change a thing about her.

Maybe they are being cautious and don't want to overdo it with her neck. At least she gets TV time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Everything about her is perfect. Wouldn't change a thing about her.
> 
> Maybe they are being cautious and don't want to overdo it with her neck. At least she gets TV time.


Agreed. She's flawless.

She does still look incredible in the 30 seconds a week TV time she gets. Its just near impossible to get into this feud when nothing happens. Nattie cuts a scathing promo this week after revealing she jumped Nikki at SS, you'd think basic storytelling calls for Nikki to go after Nattie.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Another episode of Smackdown where all she does is promo but this time she didn't even go out to the ring.

And this time, I am personally angry because a friend went (in Chicago) to see her and didn't even get to see her.

If you're WWE, how in the hell do you do this to your fans? People pay good money to go see their stars. It's one thing if she isn't even there but she was and they only have her cut a promo and put the video on the screen? It's just unbelievably mean. 

Nikki is the biggest draw/star in the women's division. If she is at an event she needs to be out in front of the audience doing something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Another episode of Smackdown where all she does is promo but this time she didn't even go out to the ring.
> 
> And this time, I am personally angry because a friend went (in Chicago) to see her and didn't even get to see her.
> 
> ...


Something that really annoys me about her booking since her return and especially lately is that when she went down with the injury she was putting on the best work of her career. She went out on the back of two very good matches vs. Charlotte, and a good TV tag match vs. PCB. Her promo work and heel work was really good as well. Since her return though she's had zero opportunities to get back to that level and remind us all of what she can do, and just how good she can be. First she just got beat down every week, now she struggles for TV time and when she does get on, she does nothing. Its ridiculous.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Something that really annoys me about her booking since her return and especially lately is that when she went down with the injury she was putting on the best work of her career. She went out on the back of two very good matches vs. Charlotte, and a good TV tag match vs. PCB. Her promo work and heel work was really good as well. Since her return though she's had zero opportunities to get back to that level and remind us all of what she can do, and just how good she can be. First she just got beat down every week, now she struggles for TV time and when she does get on, she does nothing. Its ridiculous.


yeah I agree... gotta start wondering if she's almost done as well... if they don't move her into the title picture after this feud with Natalya is over then she might be done.

My fear is that they will put her into a meaningless feud with Mickie James or, worse, leap Mickie over her and have Mickie battle for the title

In an ideal world for Nikki, she beats Alexa for the title in the next 2 months... Cena beats Styles for the title, and the 2 of them each hold the championships for a bit and then once she drops it, her career ends

I'd also love to see her have it for WrestleMania and have her vs. Charlotte for a "champion of champions" kind of match


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> yeah I agree... gotta start wondering if she's almost done as well... if they don't move her into the title picture after this feud with Natalya is over then she might be done.
> 
> My fear is that they will put her into a meaningless feud with Mickie James or, worse, leap Mickie over her and have Mickie battle for the title
> 
> ...


Unless her and John really settle down and have a family and kids I dont necessarily see Nikki retiring anytime soon. I feel like she's far too driven and motivated to just step away from something that keeps her so busy.

Its tricky though with her spot on SDL because I dont want her to go all Super Horsewoman and just dominate all the screen time like on Raw but surely they can use her better than they have. She's gone from one feud where she just got her ass kicked all the time, to another feud where she does nothing every week. It feels like a ridiculous misuse of one of the genuine stars of womens wrestling. I feel like they need to turn the tide soon and stop booking her as afterthought or just using her to get others over and give her some time to shine and just go out there and do what she can do to the best of her abilities.

I hope she gets a big WM match this year. It'd be kinda cool if maybe if neither her or Charlotte are Champs then they have a match and Nikki finally gets a win over her. I feel like that is something that HAS to happen, you put Charlotte and Nikki in the same ring and it feels like a big deal, like the SmackDown before Survivor Series. And that story feels unfinished until Nikki gets at least one win over her. And everyone talks about WM moments for Sasha and Becky, or debuting Asuka and giving her one straight away. But after a decade in WWE, becoming such a big star for the division and for WWE as a whole Nikki deserves a WM moment before any of them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm really feeling this black attire, she looks phenomenal. I also disagree about the Mickie feud, if booked right. e.g. Nikki upset Mickie leapfrogged her for a title match and turns on her, or Mickie attacks her in a "jealousy" angle, that could be great.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's been working all the houseshows which is good, means there's no neck issues. Just bad booking, you'd think they could alternate what feuds they promote each week to give Nikki something to do at least once in the past month.



STARBOY said:


> I'm really feeling this black attire, she looks phenomenal. I also disagree about the Mickie feud, if booked right. e.g. Nikki upset Mickie leapfrogged her for a title match and turns on her, or Mickie attacks her in a "jealousy" angle, that could be great.


It could be good, but both of her return feuds so far could have been/be good as well but so far they haven't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is hilarious. Won't be surprised if Mella comes out tonight in a neck brace and balloons shoved down her shirt. Could be a funny promo if they have Ellsworth dressed as Cena. Nikki giving Ellsworth Rack Attack 2.0 would be amazing haha.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope we get more of that Nikki on TV and less depressed babyface.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I had to settle with Big Cass and he's soft if you know what I mean. :lol :lol :lol

God I love Nikki


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

The nipples are hard and she shakes her ass. This one got it all :mark:

Show starts at 0:30


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> The nipples are hard and she shakes her ass. This one got it all :mark:
> 
> Show starts at 0:30


She's so adorable and sexy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Cena's crazy for not wifeing her :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Cena's crazy for not wifeing her :sodone


He's an idiot. Would have wifed her before the first date.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> He's an idiot. Would have wifed her before the first date.


How could any sane man not do so?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The webm version:

http://i.imgur.com/kx0XnwY.mp4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> The webm version:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kx0XnwY.mp4


Doesn't matter what she wears she looks *AMAZING*.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Doesn't matter what she wears she looks *AMAZING*.


Her hotness is growing exponentially as she ages far better than gracefully. :damn


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> How could any sane man not do so?


cuz he's having his cake and eating it too


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Incredible :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd kill to see that


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I know it's all an act for the show... the "super sexual Nikki" stuff. Gets more viewers, especially of the male variety.

But lately she has been uber-sexualizing things. Booty shake stuff on insta and youtube videos, comments on the shows... more booty showing on total bellas.

She made a comment in last episode of total divas about how she thinks she'll "out-earn" Cena in the future and it made me wonder if, when she is finally done with WWE, she'd do some nudity in a movie or something along those lines. 

She has to know she can't wrestle forever and has a few assets that could net her really large pay days in the future.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I know it's all an act for the show... the "super sexual Nikki" stuff. Gets more viewers, especially of the male variety.
> 
> But lately she has been uber-sexualizing things. Booty shake stuff on insta and youtube videos, comments on the shows... more booty showing on total bellas.
> 
> ...


I don't get it. Are you complaining or something?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> I don't get it. Are you complaining or something?


Nope. Not at all. Simply making an observation. Not sure how that is even viewed as remotely close to complaining unless you are purposely going around trying to start something with people on here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

What's everyone's favourite Nikki Bella photoshoot???


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KJackson1 said:


> What's everyone's favourite Nikki Bella photoshoot???


Probably the American Icon Autographs photoshoot her and Brie did. At least I think that's what it was called.

I would have loved to have seen a WWE photoshoot of Denim shorts Nikki or Tomb Raider Nikki if WWE hadn't of toned down their shoots so much.


----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nikki Bella fans post your fav pics of Nikki where in your eyes she's stunning


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KJackson1 said:


> Nikki Bella fans post your fav pics of Nikki where in your eyes she's stunning


There's more but I have to quickly post this one. Bikini, no makeup and an adorable smirk. She looks amazing, especially with no makeup, such an absurdly beautiful woman.


----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

What's Nikki Bella's best feature? Legs? Ass? Face? Or Breasts? And post a picture to back up your choice.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ that video would ROCK if she was doing it in her in-ring gear or a bathing suit bottom...

as I said last week, she seems to be getting much frisky-er and more revealing over last month or so... lots of booty shaking stuff going on... I wonder why the big change unless it's all to get more YouTube channel views


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I swear Nikki Bella is the most sexiest woman wrestler on the Smackdown Roster. Hands down. :benson*_


4th for me but liek they are all so close it is not even funny


Rated R Maryse said:


> I dont know if she's just incredibly arrogant, or just young and dumb. Either ways she's unlikable, and a hypocrite. She shits on the Total Divas, yet her ring gear is about as revealing as it gets in the WWE in 2016 and she;s in that little girls music video now. She wants to look down on everyone else because she thinks she so superior, yet she still dips her toes in that world she frowns upon. I have a lot more respect for Nikki Bella than I ever will Sasha. Nikki is a sweetheart, and so respectful towards everyone else. She conducts herself so much better than Sasha does.


Have you heard about the thing with her and Alexa?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> 4th for me but liek they are all so close it is not even funny
> 
> Have you heard about the thing with her and Alexa?


No I have not.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> No I have not.


Sasha is a bit of a dick (a horse dick get it........ bad I know)
Also can we add Carmella to the Nikki and Alexa feud I mean may not be able to handle that honestly 
The Alexa/Sasha beef thing isn't new. I recall first reading about it in November 2015. I mean there definitely has been a few things that could indicate there is a problem between them. But can't really say for sure. Some of things have already been mentioned. But other things have been an incident with a fan Sasha had when the person said they were also an Alexa fan and Sasha threw a pen at them. Some think Sasha is the one that wrote to the dirty and called Alexa a ring rat and that she slept with everyone. And apparently Sasha has blocked people that tweet her about Alexa. There were some reports that in a couple of their matches at NXT house shows Sasha stiffed Alexa. There was then the subtweeting that happened around Survivor Series. Which Sasha posted this picture









and Alexa responded "cupcake, that was then, this is now" 

Now of course that could have been them working and building up for SS but it they subtweeted and never actually @'d each other.


I won't say there is any 100% definitive proof that there is a problem between them but there is some stuff that would indicate they aren't exactly friends. I mean definitely haven't seen pictures of Sasha and Alexa like this I have of Alexa and Bayley, Alexa and Becky and Alexa and Charlotte.
Credit to JC00 for this post
also back on subject matter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I gotta be honest, as gorgeous as Nikki is...ehhh. But personally the only twerking I've ever found attractive is when Rihanna does it.



nyelator said:


> Sasha is a bit of a dick (a horse dick get it........ bad I know)
> Also can we add Carmella to the Nikki and Alexa feud I mean may not be able to handle that honestly
> The Alexa/Sasha beef thing isn't new. I recall first reading about it in November 2015. I mean there definitely has been a few things that could indicate there is a problem between them. But can't really say for sure. Some of things have already been mentioned. But other things have been an incident with a fan Sasha had when the person said they were also an Alexa fan and Sasha threw a pen at them. Some think Sasha is the one that wrote to the dirty and called Alexa a ring rat and that she slept with everyone. And apparently Sasha has blocked people that tweet her about Alexa. There were some reports that in a couple of their matches at NXT house shows Sasha stiffed Alexa. There was then the subtweeting that happened around Survivor Series. Which Sasha posted this picture
> 
> ...


Sasha comes across as really bitchy and entitled. Very full of herself and her idea of what a women's wrestler has to be.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Any big fans here ever wait for wrestlers outside an arena early before a live event to try to meet them? If so, do you know what time they usually show up?

Smackdown is near me on Feb. 14 so I wanted to go try to meet Nikki again. She usually goes in, gets into her gear, then comes back out to meet the fans. Just not sure what time this all occurs.

Thanks in advance if anyone can give me some advice.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Any big fans here ever wait for wrestlers outside an arena early before a live event to try to meet them? If so, do you know what time they usually show up?
> 
> Smackdown is near me on Feb. 14 so I wanted to go try to meet Nikki again. She usually goes in, gets into her gear, then comes back out to meet the fans. Just not sure what time this all occurs.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can give me some advice.


I haven't done it in bout 15 years but I would get there around 12-1. Pretty sure that's the usual time they get there. But what I've done the last few years is go to the hotel they stay at after the show. I've done this bout 5-6 times and I've meet a ton of wrestlers like Daniel Bryan, Miz, Mark Henry, Emma, Nattie, Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Xavier Woods, and lots of more. If you wanted to try and do that I'd go to the nearest hotel nearby and hope Nikki shows up. I did see Nikki show up once to the hotel but couldn't get autograph or selfie.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I haven't done it in bout 15 years but I would get there around 12-1. Pretty sure that's the usual time they get there. But what I've done the last few years is go to the hotel they stay at after the show. I've done this bout 5-6 times and I've meet a ton of wrestlers like Daniel Bryan, Miz, Mark Henry, Emma, Nattie, Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Xavier Woods, and lots of more. If you wanted to try and do that I'd go to the nearest hotel nearby and hope Nikki shows up. I did see Nikki show up once to the hotel but couldn't get autograph or selfie.


well, 2 things about the hotel scenario:

1) I'd love to get a photo of her in her ring gear since she always looks phenomenal wearing it.

2) I know she won't be staying in a hotel around here. It's in Anaheim which is about a 2-hour drive from San Diego, so when the event is done she and John will just go to the place she has on the beach down there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


The Queen of the side boob!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

We need more pictures of Nikki!! She looked stunning at Royal Rumble


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I miss pre surgery Nikki. She's still strong but she has clearly lost some strength since returning. It's a shame, as she was really the only active woman in WWE (other than Nia by default because she is so much bigger) who could believably pull off big power moves and believably work a Hoss style. I miss her effortlessly throwing girls around.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Inquisitr said:


> *WWE NEWS: NIKKI BELLA OFFICIALLY RETIRING, LEAVING WWE AFTER ‘WRESTLEMANIA 33’*
> 
> Nikki Bella has had a long and prosperous WWE career, but her time in wrestling is expected to come to an end sooner than a lot of people were expecting. Over the past couple of years, Nikki has been suffering from some serious neck issues. After a severe neck surgery, she returned to WWE after a ten-month absence at WWE SummerSlam and has been featured on SmackDown since to help the next generation of women.
> 
> ...


Not sure how reliable inquisitr.com is for a source but damn I knew this was coming. I hope it's false but that sounds like the prefect way for Nikki to end her career. :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Terrible news all round.

Maryse wrestling is the only good part of that rumour.

I mean Nikkis return has been underwhelming. It's great to see her return but she hasn't had any chances to have a great match and show what she can do. If she has to retire that's a real bummer especially coming on the back of this run. It would explain why she never gets any matches anymore...though she seems to wrestle every houseshow.

And it'd suck for Miz after his 2016 if this is what he gets, though his other options are worse. And while it'd be nice to see Nikki go out on a win...I'd rather see her put Maryse over and/or see Miz get a big Mania win.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn she is so pretty. I'm gonna miss her a ton :mj2


----------



## SilentSilvia (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh I hope that they go with that storyline. She deserves to be proposed to by Cena at last. But you can't believe everything you read.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I am calling BS on that entire write up.

1) Cena has the championship, it seems odd they'd know he'd drop it between now and WrestleMania and even more odd WWE would push Cena from a potential main event match to a nothing match.

2) A leak of an engagement is embarrassing for everyone. An engagement should be something personal and/or a surprise. A leak makes it very public and ruins any kind of surprise for Nikki.

3) If her neck is bad again, she wouldn't be wrestling yet in recent weeks she's been thrown back/head first into a door in the backstage area, the side of a truck and wrestled in a match at Royal Rumble with a booking for Elimination Chamber.

It's a good bit of tabloid fodder but until a legit source comes out and addresses it saying it's happening I'm not buying it.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That rumor is B-U-L-L-S-H-I-T.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I am calling BS on that entire write up.
> 
> 1) Cena has the championship, it seems odd they'd know he'd drop it between now and WrestleMania and even more odd WWE would push Cena from a potential main event match to a nothing match.
> 
> ...



There's been a rumor for over two weeks that said Orton was winning the rumble and Wyatt would win the title at EC. That was from Metzler and he's the same one who confirmed the mixed tag will indeed happen at WM. He got the Orton part right so let's see if the rest of the story is right.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> There's been a rumor for over two weeks that said Orton was winning the rumble and Wyatt would win the title at EC. That was from Metzler and he's the same one who confirmed the mixed tag will indeed happen at WM. He got the Orton part right so let's see if the rest of the story is right.


Well, I don't think the orton/wyatt scenario is that far-fetched. Orton, to me, was one of only 2 or 3 guys who realistically were going to win the Rumble since you knew Lesnar/Goldberg/Reigns/Undertaker weren't going to do it. 

and with Orton and Wyatt family stuff being on the rocks lately the Wyatt aspect makes sense

I also don't deny there could be a mixed tag match. Where I am calling B.S. is the retirement part to this. Esepcially the retirement due to the neck still being injured. If the neck were injured again, the company would not be putting her into matches and physical altercations. We know that even the slightest head/neck injury and they freak out. 

As for the engagement, like I said I guess I'd just feel bad for Nikki if it goes down like this. An engagement should be a surprise for a woman not publicized and discussed for months before it happens.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ive really warmed up to the idea, it's Miz's only chance of getting an even semi important WM match seeing as they pissed all his momentum away on Ambrose, and it'd mean Goddess Maryse is back in action.

The rest of it seems ridiculous though. Why is Nikki getting in brawls and having any matches if her necks that bad? And the proposal stuff doesn't sound like how either of them would want it to happen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned there’s some truth to rumors claiming Nikki Bella will be done in the ring after WrestleMania 33 … but we’re told she won’t be leaving WWE.

Sources with direct knowledge tell us Nikki had been trying her best to deal with the pain her neck has been feeling while also traveling a full-time schedule … however, it’s become too much.

As we previously reported, she had only intended to be a part-time performer upon her return.

We’re told the pain often causes numbness to one side of her body, so she’s hoping some time away will allow her to wrestle every once in awhile for WWE at big events in the future.

Our sources say Nikki’s contract is also up around the same time as Mania, but those close to the deal believe they’ll agree to a new one before WM33 that would keep her around for the foreseeable future.

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/nik.../#.WJpC4hsrLcs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I can live with that. I feel like the women's divisions on both shows could benefit from part time Nikki coming in to have a feud here and there and keep things a bit more exciting and fresher than just dragging out/repeating the same feuds.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Uhhh I want to see Nikki on TV every week, not a few times every 6 months . I really wanted to see her win the Womens title too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Uhhh I want to see Nikki on TV every week, not a few times every 6 months . I really wanted to see her win the Womens title too.


I do really want to see her as Women's Champ as well, at least she got to make a return though.

But god it sucks that she went down injured at the peak of her career and now that injury is preventing her from getting back to that level.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Can someone please post pics and gifs of Nikki's match against AJ March 16,2015? It was aj's last 1v1 match against nikki where nikki won. I love the ending where she pinned aj after Ko'ing her


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> Can someone please post pics and gifs of Nikki's match against AJ March 16,2015? It was aj's last 1v1 match against nikki where nikki won. I love the ending where she pinned aj after Ko'ing her


Its not hard to find dude, legit the first thing that came up:


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Its not hard to find dude, legit the first thing that came up:


thats not a pic or gif... i dont know how to make a gif lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^Knowing what we know now about the rack attack hurting her neck so bad, it was actually hard for me to watch her do it in that match.

Also on a side note today... every time I see a "sexy" photoshoot from WWE now I get so upset cause I know how truly hot it would be if Nikki were around in the Attitude Era. If she was showing as much skin as Torrie Wilson and Stacy Keibler did I'd lose my mind.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy fuck wens3 wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


Pretty good video. Nice job to the cameraman for zooming multiple times on her boobs.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Love the Suns attire :banderas

Good ass match btw. Way better than that snoozefest of a match Becky and Mickie put on. Just a shame it ended with a double countout.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God gawd she's so gorgeous :sodone



THE GUY said:


> Love the Suns attire :banderas
> 
> Good ass match btw. Way better than that snoozefest of a match Becky and Mickie put on. Just a shame it ended with a double countout.


Agreed. And yeah the ending was a shame because it kind of detracts from the quality of the match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm loving the dark hair on her. And I love it when Nikki gets huge pops like she did, it feels like an inconvenient truth.

Not a fan of Maryse v Nikki apparently starting while she's still feuding with Nattie. Finish a Nikki feud first, it felt like she was still kind of de facto feuding with Carmella but then it becomes Nikki v Nattie, now it feels like the end of this feud will be rushed to get to the Maryse feud.

And I have to say this is another match that makes me doubt the retirement rumours, some of the stuff she did seems ridiculous if her neck is supposedly that bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm loving the dark hair on her. And I love it when Nikki gets huge pops like she did, it feels like an inconvenient truth.
> 
> Not a fan of Maryse v Nikki apparently starting while she's still feuding with Nattie. Finish a Nikki feud first, it felt like she was still kind of de facto feuding with Carmella but then it becomes Nikki v Nattie, now it feels like the end of this feud will be rushed to get to the Maryse feud.
> 
> And I have to say this is another match that makes me doubt the retirement rumours, some of the stuff she did seems ridiculous if her neck is supposedly that bad.


If she was really injured they wouldn't be letting her do that superplex spot. Props to her for doing that by the way.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

If she was really injured she wouldn't be wrestling... period. Especially with it being a neck and with it being then the 2nd injury situation with it. She'd be done... likely for good and immediately.

I am not saying that this mixed tag match with cena/nikki vs maryse/miz won't happen but the retirement aspect of it I think is off base UNLESS she simply is ready to walk away. (Though I feel like her working so hard to get back only to then walk away 6 months or so after returning is odd).


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe she wants to go out on a high note.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll be gutted if she retires.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

That camera angle on SD


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LoneWolf7 said:


> I'll be gutted if she retires.


The worst part about her potentially retiring to me is how dull her last run has been so far then. Like lately all she does is get like 1 minute brawl segments, no matches, little promo time. Just 30 second long backstage brawls every week which makes her, Nattie and the feud feel unimportant when they only get 1 minute at most a week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The worst part about her potentially retiring to me is how dull her last run has been so far then. Like lately all she does is get like 1 minute brawl segments, no matches, little promo time. Just 30 second long backstage brawls every week which makes her, Nattie and the feud feel unimportant when they only get 1 minute at most a week.


I agree. Nikki has improved a lot in the ring and can work a very good match. She's hardly been given the chance, though, sadly.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Just throwing something out there... have we considered the possibility Nikki has asked to be used like this since her return?

She obviously wanted to get back and not go out on an injury note, wanted to travel again with Cena and what not. But maybe she asked for less booking, less matches and an easier workload and schedule?

She accomplished all she could as champ before the injury, had a really hard and demanding schedule for a year as champ. Maybe she told them she wanted things to be easier after her return.


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

MERPER said:


> Just throwing something out there... have we considered the possibility Nikki has asked to be used like this since her return?
> 
> She obviously wanted to get back and not go out on an injury note, wanted to travel again with Cena and what not. But maybe she asked for less booking, less matches and an easier workload and schedule?
> 
> She accomplished all she could as champ before the injury, had a really hard and demanding schedule for a year as champ. Maybe she told them she wanted things to be easier after her return.


Very fair point. You may be right about that. I always like seeing her wrestle, but with a bad neck she and her fans are lucky that she could return at all. Health comes first so whatever works for her.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


What video is this from?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> What video is this from?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn those gifs are so sexy. The Bella Brains videos are hilarious btw. She's so adorable and goofy in them.


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Awesome GIFs


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Few things after last night's Smackdown:

1) Helluva match by Nikki. She hit her big spots very well including the spinning kick off the barrier and the slam onto the announce table. It shows how far she has come as a wrestler. She used to be actually painful to watch and now she's a pleasure to watch. 

2) It appears as though they are gearing up for Nikki/Cena vs Maryse/Miz at Wrestlemania as someone said a few pages back. With that being said, I really don't see it being a retirement match for her. If she was hurting and the neck was bad again there is not just no way she'd be competing period but no way they have her in a match like last night. I counted at least 6 spots in that match which WWE would never have her do if her neck was injured again.

3) With all that said, there are apparently plans to do a fatal 4-way for the Smackdown women's championship and it will be kind of disappointing to not have Nikki in it at all with even the slightest chance at winning it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm really excited for this feud. Not just because it's Maryse v Nikki, but also because finally we'll have a good Nikki feud that isn't just about Nattie/Mella hitting on John and telling Nikki she'll die alone. That doesn't fit The Miz or Maryse characters. And John can't ignore this feud, or say dumb shit like "that can't be good" after Nikki gets attacked and he doesn't check on her.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm really excited for this feud. Not just because it's Maryse v Nikki, but also because finally we'll have a good Nikki feud that isn't just about Nattie/Mella hitting on John and telling Nikki she'll die alone. That doesn't fit The Miz or Maryse characters. And John can't ignore this feud, or say dumb shit like "that can't be good" after Nikki gets attacked and he doesn't check on her.


I'm just hoping this feud last a while Miz/Maryse vs Ambrose/Young was too short lived.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

brewjo32 said:


> I'm just hoping this feud last a while Miz/Maryse vs Ambrose/Young was too short lived.


Hopefully. That Miz feud with Dean started out great, was fantastic for one week and then just died in the ass immediately. This can't be worse at least.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this match also. Cena and Miz are in my all time favs and Nikki and Maryse in my all time fav divas. I would have liked to seen Nikki win the the title at WM but she's better off in this match. SD Women's match just screams pre show to me and this match will be one of the bigger matches on the card. Also it's bout damn time Nikki gets a WM moment.


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thought Nikki and Natalya had a good match. Good intensity, they worked hard and there was some nice spots.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I'm looking forward to this match also. Cena and Miz are in my all time favs and Nikki and Maryse in my all time fav divas. I would have liked to seen Nikki win the the title at WM but she's better off in this match. SD Women's match just screams pre show to me and this match will be one of the bigger matches on the card. Also it's bout damn time Nikki gets a WM moment.


 Yeah the Women's Title match just has such a filler vibe to it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not that I'm complaining but are her shorts getting smaller? :lol


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Not that I'm complaining but are her shorts getting smaller? :lol


I do believe they are, but I also feel like her butt has gotten smaller/more muscular.

We see some crack lately, which is why she keeps pulling up the shorts during matches. But she's less cheeky lately.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope Nikki isn't just cast as Mrs. Cena in this feud. Maryse is a great stand alone character, and one that compliments Miz well, and went after Nikki simply for her own purposes. Nikki needs to show that same fire, and personality. Like Maryse beat Nikki down last week, but this week Nikki only goes after her when she slaps Cena. I dont want to see Nikki as just Mrs Cena standing by and sticking up for her man. Just let Nikki go after Maryse because they have their own feud going on.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Regarding that gif of the downblouse while Nikki and Brie are bent over on the workout bench doing dumbell work, did the camera man just so happen to get a similar shot of Brie? I ask for science reasons.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I strongly dislike nipple tape.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> I strongly dislike nipple tape.


#freethenipple


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836750152220217344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836009893446430721


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sucks thatNikki is just playing Mrs. Cena in this feud.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First 40 seconds of the video is Nikki in her Calvins, enjoy


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Nikki looks hot as fuck but why the hell Cena is in every Bella Twins video?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> Nikki looks hot as fuck but why the hell Cena is in every Bella Twins video?


Maybe a tiny margin of people still don't believe John is sticking Lil Johnny in her?











THE GUY said:


>


kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

THE GUY said:


>


OMG I'M IN LOVE. >


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


>


Ummmm :yes

Absolutely perfect

:sodone x10 :rusev


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm in love


















































Couldn't find a gif of this one https://streamable.com/0zbjb


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thought Nikki was hot already but that video in the Calvin Underwear kada she may be the hottest woman in WWE right now


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Thought Nikki was hot already but that video in the Calvin Underwear kada she may be the hottest woman in WWE right now


It's not a maybe. She *IS* the hottest in WWE.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

THE GUY said:


> It's not a maybe. She *IS* the hottest in WWE.


Charly Carusso tho


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Nikki Bella <3 megapost (read cIt's maybe budomments for more pictures)*



THE GUY said:


> It's not a maybe. She *IS* the hottest in WWE.


It's maybe bud


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I gotta say this feud is making me less of a fan of Nikki. Her face character is just so cheesy and annoying, she's just become Boobie Cena.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just saw that Nikki answered one of my questions on her YouTube channel :mark:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> I just saw that Nikki answered one of my questions on her YouTube channel :mark:


That's awesome man, congrats. Which one was it?

Also, did you ask it on youtube or some other form of social media?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> That's awesome man, congrats. Which one was it?
> 
> Also, did you ask it on youtube or some other form of social media?


Asked question bout her being on Xavier Woods youtube channel Up Up Down Down. Asked her the question in the comments in another video and she answered it lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Asked question bout her being on Xavier Woods youtube channel Up Up Down Down. Asked her the question in the comments in another video and she answered it lol.


I saw her answer that question in the video. Nice work.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I saw her answer that question in the video. Nice work.


Thanks man lol. Was surprised she answered. I actually forgot I posted the question until she said it lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

This girl needs to replace her when she retires though...








https://www.instagram.com/p/BSW0zNXjWr3/?taken-by=brittnisacco


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

well, she's officially off the market...

so... whomever posted this entire scenario a while back I owe you an apology cause I didn't buy it... guess we'll see if the worst part of the storyline comes true and she retires somewhat quickly now (I don't want her to, but everything else has been spot on so far with that original story and she doesn't really have anywhere else to go now unless they re-insert her into the women's division to another title run but I don't see that happening)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was just awful. Whole feud really put me off Nikki with how cringe worthy she's been, and then her and Cena just bury Miz and Maryse to end it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That was just awful. Whole feud really put me off Nikki with how cringe worthy she's been, and then her and Cena just bury Miz and Maryse to end it.


Didn't help that the post-match proposal ended up validating everything Miz and Maryse had said in the build to the match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Didn't help that the post-match proposal ended up validating everything Miz and Maryse had said in the build to the match.


Yep. Thats what I've been thinking the last few days, if they do go with the proposal, which they did then it just proves Miz right. They're a TV couple all about the image.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Didn't help that the post-match proposal ended up validating everything Miz and Maryse had said in the build to the match.


yeah and the proposal was super corny and felt like a set up for a long time...

first, Nikki really wasn't surprised and knew it was coming, she barely shed a tear which you'd think a woman waiting so long for her man to propose would do...

second, their families both being first row clearly they knew it was happening and it gave the surprise away 

third, while none of us should rightfully doubt their love is real cause it's not our position to do so, it does feel awfully convenient for the reality shows... the engagement last night, now coupled with wedding planning then the wedding then the first weeks/months of married life just bought them 3-4 more seasons of total bellas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its likely they've been engaged for a few months now but kept it private so they could milk a big WM moment out of it. It was just terrible though, Miz deserved better than being a prop for that.

The fact their were rumours about the proposal months in advance and Nikki didn't really look that fussed mean its either just a storyline or they have been engaged for a while already. With how badly Nikki has wanted to marry John for years, her reaction was really mild.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Guess we'll find out if Nikki retires or starts taking her break tonight. With Cena leaving to go shoot a movie I won't be surprised if Nikki leaves with him to work on her business. Makes sense that they're doing a "roster shakeup" next week because they are probably trying to fill Cenas spot on SD with probably Reigns or Rollins. 

Anyways the WM match and proposal was expected so I ain't mad bout it. Just really happy for Nikki that she will get the dream she's always wanted. I can't wait to see how beautiful she's going to look in a wedding dress. 

But I really hope she sticks around and does her own thing again while Cena goes away. Would love to see Nikki go to Raw and see her win that women's title. She'd look so perfect with it. I'm not ready to say goodbye to Nikkis career yet but if she does it's understandable.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope she's sticking around, her return run has really been underwhelming so far, I want to see her perform like she's capable of. I feel like she has to get of SmackDown to do so though, and with no Cena around for a while there's no issue with them being on different shows. And as big Miz and Maryse fan its bad enough that Cenas taking off after burying Miz, at least Nikki should stick around so that win actually means something. Its just dumb if they both take off now and that "win" means nothing other than another chance to shit on The Miz.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well this sucks. Nikki taking a break. Really hope she comes back.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its likely they've been engaged for a few months now but kept it private so they could milk a big WM moment out of it. It was just terrible though, Miz deserved better than being a prop for that.
> 
> The fact their were rumours about the proposal months in advance and Nikki didn't really look that fussed mean its either just a storyline or they have been engaged for a while already. With how badly Nikki has wanted to marry John for years, her reaction was really mild.


It's too bad that she and John are such awful actors. The proposal came off a bit cold. Macho Man and Liz were married for years and they sold their proposal/marriage like Oscar winners. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Well this sucks. Nikki taking a break. Really hope she comes back.


That's really disappointing. Fair enough if it's because of her neck, but regardless her return has been a let down because it's just been about John, and building towards the proposal. And I hate that Miz and Maryse who are sticking around lost while both Cena and Nikki are taking off. So dumb to give the win too two people who are going to be off TV for months.



Empress said:


> It's too bad that she and John are such awful actors. The proposal came off a bit cold. Macho Man and Liz were married for years and they sold their proposal/marriage like Oscar winners. :lol


Yeah, John and Nikki just felt really cold. It was rushed and there was the bare minimum emotion.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't see this as a break like she says. I think this is retirement. 

Her first tweet she laid out her gear, no doubt a play on the Undertaker's exit at Wrestlemania. 

She is going to get married, have kids and that's the end of it.

On one hand I am happy for her. On the other I am angry at how quickly after Mania this happened and the fact she chose to inform her fans via tweets. Couldn't show us a bit of respect by appearing on Smackdown tonight or 1 week from now and saying a few words to her fans about why she is leaving?

Whatever, time to move on to another woman in the business.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I don't see this as a break like she says. I think this is retirement.
> 
> Her first tweet she laid out her gear, no doubt a play on the Undertaker's exit at Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Yeah her statement read like a retirement as opposed to a break. At the very least she'll be gone a long time. Just yeah feels like she's done but she's just doing the "never say never" thing, even Goldberg did so after Raw. 

I'm happy that she got to return and have a few matches after her injury and is engaged to John, but the last couple of months of her career really left a bad taste in my mouth. Performance wise it was probably the weakest period of her career since the Bellas returned. And then to retire like that is just poor in my opinion. No mention of retirement on TV, nothing to say goodbye on TV, she just takes off and posts about it. Would have been nice to see her and John say goodbye on SmackDown. I mean am I the only one who finds it really weird that they two babyfaces just take off/retire without saying "goodbye", it was left up to Miz and Maryse to let the fans know these two aren't going to be around for a while.

And its shitty that both Bellas went out on a win, it made sense with Brie but there was no need for Nikki to retire with a win.


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Nikki said she'll be back and most likely with Brie, I'm guessing Summerslam.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MERPER said:


> I don't see this as a break like she says.* I think this is retirement. *
> 
> Her first tweet she laid out her gear, no doubt a play on the Undertaker's exit at Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


We can only hope...


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^ takes someone really pathetic to purposely seek out an individuals thread only to make a rude remark... Nikki has been great for the women's division the last 3 years. Losing her would be awful for numerous reasons.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MERPER said:


> ^ takes someone really pathetic to purposely seek out an individuals thread only to make a rude remark... Nikki has been great for the women's division the last 3 years. Losing her would be awful for numerous reasons.


Man up and use the quote button next time.

And nikki will only be missed by people who watch womens wrestling to have a wank. Nikki has no talent (besides being hot af).

And I didnt "seek out" this thread. I went to the WoW forums and saw this thread and posted in it.

Goodbye.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^ ahhh, the irony is super rich when the troll who entered the thread for no reason other than to start a fight then stalked the thread to see when someone replied... tells me to "man up"...

my quote replies are reserved for actual men... which based on your pent up anger suggesting puberty has hit you like a ton of bricks recently... you aren't... 

If you don't think Nikki was a good wrestler and want to spew the tired narrative her fans only like her cause she's hot, that's fine... I am just so sad for you that you can't appreciate good women's wrestling.

I don't know what your problem is. Maybe after the engagement your fantasy of stealing Nikki from Cena has really got your panties in a bunch and forced you to tear all the Nikki posters in your mom's basement off the wall... but I hope you get over your state of depression soon. 

Now goodbye child. When the acne clears up and you graduate high school feel free to PM me and we can arrange a time and place to prove our manliness to one another.

P.S. Being angry and lonely is no way to go through life.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Blissmella said:


> Nikki said she'll be back and most likely with Brie, I'm guessing Summerslam.


I still doubt we ever see her back on even a semi-permanent basis.

And I think SummerSlam is way too soon for a return with Brie. Brie hasn't even popped yet and SummerSlam is 4 months away.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki is really popular. I went to the AJ Lee signing but the people in line behind me were talking about how they were going to leave to go see Nikki. And that the day before, Nikki had hundreds of people at some event. If I had known about it, I would've went.

I had wanted her Mania moment to be more genuine and not so forced but oh well. 

I wish her well in whichever direction her life takes her.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Empress said:


> Nikki is really popular. I went to the AJ Lee signing but the people in line behind me were talking about how they were going to leave to go see Nikki. And that the day before, Nikki had hundreds of people at some event. If I had known about it, I would've went.
> 
> I had wanted her Mania moment to be more genuine and not so forced but oh well.
> 
> I wish her well in whichever direction her life takes her.


I read that Nikki had one of the longest lines at WM Axxess last weekend. People waited about two hours early in her line. While Samoa Joes autograph session ended 30 minutes early because of the bad turn out lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Man up and use the quote button next time.
> 
> And nikki will only be missed by people who watch womens wrestling to have a wank. Nikki has no talent (besides being hot af).
> 
> ...


Are people seriously still spouting this drivel?

Fair enough to not be a fan of hers, dont have to be. But why pretend she has no talent when she has been at best the best performer out of all the women?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

:done


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't ever scrutinized a video so closely. Just want a peek of that nipple


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Go to hell Cena


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Go to hell Cena


He's a lucky bastard.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat ass :banderas


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really a Nikki mark.

But I'm curious about this one.

Back in the day, how could you tell Nikki and Brie apart? Could anyone tell them apart?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> Not really a Nikki mark.
> 
> But I'm curious about this one.
> 
> Back in the day, how could you tell Nikki and Brie apart? Could anyone tell them apart?


I never really bothered too back in the day as I wasn't a fan of theirs. Twin Magic, and their lack of any character development beyond that didn't interest me at all, but they do have quite different faces.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I haven't watched this last episode of Total Divas yet, but apparently she got an offer for "Dancing with the Stars" and turned it down to return to WWE (this last run she had)... obviously hindsight is 20/20 and I was thrilled Nikki returned to the ring but now knowing she could have done DWTS I wish she would have. Seeing her skimpy outfits and watching her dance would have been nice. Her last run in WWE was pretty weak.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

https://instagram.com/p/BTex-1SAE1u/

Damn Nikki nip :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> I haven't watched this last episode of Total Divas yet, but apparently she got an offer for "Dancing with the Stars" and turned it down to return to WWE (this last run she had)... obviously hindsight is 20/20 and I was thrilled Nikki returned to the ring but now knowing she could have done DWTS I wish she would have. Seeing her skimpy outfits and watching her dance would have been nice. Her last run in WWE was pretty weak.


I pretty much agree. Though while DWTS would have produced some good gifs I'm not too fussed about that.

But her return really soured me on her. Its understandable that she wasn't at her best, she was rusty, and had to come back from a serious injury. But the Nikki that went down injured was so much better than the Nikki we got back last year. That whole run is just a let down in my eyes looking back. One or maybe two decent matches, no good promos, terrible feuds, and then after all of that the way she left as well. That still doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Could that be a nipple?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Thats a fantastic photo :rusev


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Nikki Bella has to be the most flawless looking diva in the history of the WWE. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

she looked freaking sensational last night... wish we got a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Nikki Bella looks so flawless and perfect in her outfit. Very classy. :tucky*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That outfit last night :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She has one of the best boob jobs I've ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Great dress :nikki I dont really like red lipstick on her though, doesn't suit her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Great dress :nikki I dont really like red lipstick on her though, doesn't suit her.


Agreed, doesn't look all that great on her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Agreed, doesn't look all that great on her.


I always get a clown vibe from her when she wears bright red lipstick. She needs to avoid it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Holy fucking shit, Nikki Bella looks flawless in her fourth of July photo shoots!! :tucky kada*_


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Holy fucking shit, Nikki Bella looks flawless in her fourth of July photo shoots!! :tucky kada*_


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Full 4th of July Photoshoot


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887379520143183877


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

:cena


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

ok few things: 1) damn that camera man... she dances and shakes her booty and camera guy stays focused on her upper half...

2) she's getting really risque lately it seems... I wonder, if she's done with WWE, or as soon as she is, if she doesn't do a nude shoot or nude scene in something

3) the photos of this will eventually be released somewhere and obviously at least one bra is see thru... might we get some nipple action down the road?


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

MERPER said:


> ok few things: 1) damn that camera man... she dances and shakes her booty and camera guy stays focused on her upper half...
> 
> 2) she's getting really risque lately it seems... I wonder, if she's done with WWE, or as soon as she is, if she doesn't do a nude shoot or nude scene in something
> 
> 3) the photos of this will eventually be released somewhere and obviously at least one bra is see thru... might we get some nipple action down the road?


Nikki knows well what she's at, I'm sure she sees the comments and pages about her tits and ass, probably has the camera guy show just enough to tease us and keep us wanting more.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

So, I live in LA and work on a major studio lot in Hollywood... thought I'd let people know I heard from 2 people "in the know" tonight that Nikki will be on next season of Dancing with the Stars.

This isn't too far-fetched as we know from Total Bellas season 1 she had an offer for last season and turned it down due to her neck and returning to action.

It would thus appear that they circled back and offered her again and she has apparently accepted. 

I would imagine, on the negative side, it means her WWE return is delayed or she's never returning to the ring.


----------



## Rodeo288 (Aug 24, 2017)

Can i download any pictures from coppermine photo gallery? Is it legal?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> So, I live in LA and work on a major studio lot in Hollywood... thought I'd let people know I heard from 2 people "in the know" tonight that Nikki will be on next season of Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> This isn't too far-fetched as we know from Total Bellas season 1 she had an offer for last season and turned it down due to her neck and returning to action.
> 
> ...


Cool for her I guess. I'm sure there will be some good outfits for her.

Granted its not a long process but I get the feeling she's mentally checked out of pro wrestling and is just focused on the whole Bella "Brand". Which honestly maybe isn't the worst thing ever. I'm a fan of Nikki Bella, but Nikki Cena...eh. She was a bit of a letdown in her return storyline to the proposal. And now that she is going to be Nikki Cena I feel she'd be even worse as a character. Its a bummer that we never really got just Nikki Bella. She was great in her record setting Divas Title run, but always had Brie there and never got to be a stand alone character. Then Brie retires and Nikki just returns as Mrs. Cena and was so cringeworthy.



Rodeo288 said:


> Can i download any pictures from coppermine photo gallery? Is it legal?


Not sure what that is?


----------



## Rodeo288 (Aug 24, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Not sure what that is?



It's free fansite hosting powered by coppermine. There's thousands of pictures (Photoshoot sessions, appearances,candids),.. 

type in google: ''bella twins gallery fansite'' or ''lana wwe gallery fansite''..


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva-- agree with what you said.

If a return to WWE is going to be boring and just her being Cena's wife kinda thing I'll pass...

at least on DWTS we'll see some skin and get to see her move in a sexy manner and who knows what doors that opens down the road... maybe some minor movie roles or something?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Eva-- agree with what you said.
> 
> If a return to WWE is going to be boring and just her being Cena's wife kinda thing I'll pass...
> 
> at least on DWTS we'll see some skin and get to see her move in a sexy manner and who knows what doors that opens down the road... maybe some minor movie roles or something?


Yeah if the options are her returning as Nikki Cena, or her on DWTS and maybe going into movies. I'll gladly take her not returning to the WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I apparently have good sources


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nikki looks gorgeous. I love the dark hair on her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:rusev She looks so damn gorgeous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYyuhAph6F6/

nikki looking thicc

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Nikki is a woman you want for the eye candy, but Brie is 100% top shelf marriage material.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Few nice ones 























Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

When did she get a tattoo on her butt ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> When did she get a tattoo on her butt ?


She's had it for years and years. I think she might have always had it, not 100% on that though.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She's had it for years and years. I think she might have always had it, not 100% on that though.


Considering how small her shorts always are, I have zero clue how I managed to miss it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Considering how small her shorts always are, I have zero clue how I managed to miss it.


Her shorts must have always just covered it up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really did sour on Nikki after her last run, but I loved seeing her back in the Rumble. She looked really good out there, and if she’s back (hopefully) and wants to have a proper run then there’s a lot of fun options available for her. She was easily one of the smoothest workers out there.

Side note: that body man, that damn epic body. Gotta get some Thikki Bella back in my sig.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957824271069405185


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lariat From Hell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957824271069405185


So nice to see the Bella Twirl back.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki back in the ring for a match. Would love to see her back on TV soon, though ideally with nothing to do with John. Nikki's much better away from John.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^I'm 99.9% sure we'll never see her on TV again outside of special episodes or events (ala Royal Rumble, first ever battle royal at WrestleMania)... she was only at this event cause they were using WWE @ MSG to promote the WrestleMania being at MetLife announcement


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> ^I'm 99.9% sure we'll never see her on TV again outside of special episodes or events (ala Royal Rumble, first ever battle royal at WrestleMania)... she was only at this event cause they were using WWE @ MSG to promote the WrestleMania being at MetLife announcement


I can see that being the case, but I really hope its not. There have been rumours of the Bellas coming back, and seeing that Nikki had a match is the first time in a while anything in WWE has really interested me.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can see that being the case, but I really hope its not. There have been rumours of the Bellas coming back, and seeing that Nikki had a match is the first time in a while anything in WWE has really interested me.


The same guy who correctly called the Nikki/Cena vs Miz/Maryse WrestleMania match last year WITH the engagement afterward also said she was essentially retiring the next day and she did that, too... with the gear on the mat in the photo ala the Undertaker.

Nikki is going to be 35 in November... she's getting more into the clothing line and Hollywood stuff and her biological clock is ticking. I don't think WWE wants her and Brie back full time without a firm commitment and after the wedding I just feel like she's going to get pregnant REALLY fast.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> The same guy who correctly called the Nikki/Cena vs Miz/Maryse WrestleMania match last year WITH the engagement afterward also said she was essentially retiring the next day and she did that, too... with the gear on the mat in the photo ala the Undertaker.
> 
> Nikki is going to be 35 in November... she's getting more into the clothing line and Hollywood stuff and her biological clock is ticking. I don't think WWE wants her and Brie back full time without a firm commitment and after the wedding I just feel like she's going to get pregnant REALLY fast.


Her having so many options outside of wrestling is always going to be a factor going ahead. Its good to see a wrestler have those options and a life outside of wrestling, but at the same time its always going to be a little bit tragic that we never really got to see a solo Nikki Bella at her best. Her heel run as Champion was fantastic and really showcased how far she had come. Her return was too central to John Cena though.

It'll still be good to see her turn up from time to time. I can see her making the Battle Royal to give it some star power. 

There's just so many potential feuds in WWE right now for her; Asuka, Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Alexa, Iconic Duo, Ember Moon.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

the 1... 1 thing... I may be able to see them doing is some kind of very brief feud with Alexa should Alexa come close to Nikki's record with the belt... like right before she is going to break it bring Nikki back for a 1 month feud for a PPV in her attempt to stop Alexa from doing so...

that is, of course, if they let Alexa go that long where she really threatens the record to begin with


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Charlotte already break the record though?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Did Charlotte already break the record though?


I don't believe so... if she did they sure as heck didn't talk about it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

According to Nikki's Instagram, her and Cena ended their engagement and have broken up.

If true, I feel bad for her.

If this is some sort of BS for Total Bellas or Total Divas I will lose all respect for both of them as that would be an extremely pathetic thing to do.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I know she worked a few hoiseshows earlier this year, is she still on the house show circuit at all?



metallon said:


>


Damn. Still such a hottie.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Curious to see what's next for her. If that breakup with Cena is indeed real and not just a thing to boost audiences, and she comes back full time to WWE, she won't stay long IMO. The Bellas were never great and they're even less needed these days.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think Nikki is going to make a full time comeback.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Curious to see what's next for her. If that breakup with Cena is indeed real and not just a thing to boost audiences, and she comes back full time to WWE, she won't stay long IMO. The Bellas were never great and they're even less needed these days.


Maybe things are better now, but going by how hard utter crap like Alexa was pushed when I was still watching the Bellas are probably needed now more than ever. Over, talented performers with a bit of backstage pull. Another Bella run would be infinitey better than Bliss getting ten Title reigns in a few years and producing nothing of note in any of them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Made some GIFS.

https://giant.gfycat.com/FalseFavorableEel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DistantJointGander.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsightlyBronzeGoldenretriever.webm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wifey ?❤?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

According to their social media, Nikki & Brie wrestled in a six-woman tag-team match tonight at a house show in Rochester

Odd they'd make a return at a house show in a smaller city. I just assumed they were only going to be used for special events/big PPV's

Granted, they'll probably get a legacy match at Evolution and want to shake their ring rust off, but still odd...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats cool that they're still working a few matches.



ffsBlueCafu said:


>


Still one of my favourite outfits of hers. She looked so sexy and badass at the same time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I heard the Bellas have a couple of televised matches coming up, on top of that recent house show. Any chance/news on Nikki making a comeback?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I heard the Bellas have a couple of televised matches coming up, on top of that recent house show. Any chance/news on Nikki making a comeback?


Nah, I think it's just for promotion of the Evolution PPV.

My guess is once that PPV is over she disappears again.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

People are so pissed over them coming back in the Bellas Are Back thread

Their tears are delicious ???


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Nah, I think it's just for promotion of the Evolution PPV.
> 
> My guess is once that PPV is over she disappears again.


That’s a shame.



ffsBlueCafu said:


> People are so pissed over them coming back in the Bellas Are Back thread
> 
> Their tears are delicious &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


It’s all at once sad, pathetic and hilarious how much some people hate the Bellas just because they’re the Bellas.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cool pics of Nikki (Wifey) from Google


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It’s all at once sad, pathetic and hilarious how much some people hate the Bellas just because they’re the Bellas.


How about disliking them because they were put in the front of their division because of their husbands despite being a lot less talented than other more deserving women ?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought she looked terrible last night. Was wearing a giant diaper for ring gear... no rhythm at all, struggled to pull off any moves.

I think she needs to stay retired.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> How about disliking them because they were put in the front of their division because of their husbands despite being a lot less talented than other more deserving women ?


Since when was pro wrestling about putting the Titles on the absolute most talented? And Nikki is just as good as any other eomanninnWWE as a complete wrestler.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

?❤?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_https://i.imgur.com/prOMapW.mp4

Bolt-On Bounce_​


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

anyone happen to see the season premiere of Total Divas last night? 2 good shots of Nikki's ass in lingerie... if anyone has the ability to screen grab it or post the gif that would be much appreciated


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't mind me, I'm just enjoying the spectacular view


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> anyone happen to see the season premiere of Total Divas last night? 2 good shots of Nikki's ass in lingerie... if anyone has the ability to screen grab it or post the gif that would be much appreciated


https://gfycat.com/HonestDeadArctichare
https://gfycat.com/ColdMassiveLcont


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> https://gfycat.com/HonestDeadArctichare
> https://gfycat.com/ColdMassiveLcont


Nice! Thanks. 

Possibly the best her ass has ever looked


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

That ass was too much for Cena to handle


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Nikki Bella &lt;3 megapost (read comments for more pictures)*

From Google


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

What a great night for Nikki. Love her in the heel role. I think she is much better like that.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Heel Nikki

Inject it into my veins


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MERPER said:


> What a great night for Nikki. Love her in the heel role. I think she is much better like that.


When she snatched that fan sign :cry 

That was EVERYTHING. I hope they start harnessing their real-life heat and playing up to the “smart” fan perception of them being narcissist social climbers. Nikki doesn’t have to try to rile people up. She’s effortless as an old school heel ala Eva or Miz.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The great thing about a heel Nikki is it lets her tap into the irrational hate she receives. She can use that to her advantage.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Someone please get that gif of Nikki's super slow booty twirl thingy right in front of the camera lol... thanks in advance

On a side note, that as some great back-and-forth with the Bella Twins and Rousey, when Ronda threw the Cena stuff in Nikki's face the crowd LOVED it and Nikki played it off really well. Good for her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy fuck she looked INCREDIBLE tonight. I don’t understand how anyone can’t find her attractive.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

No gif?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^Thank you


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Making It Rain said:


>


Jesus Christ. It’s hypnotic. Where’s the last hour gone?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully this Evolution match with Ronda isnt it for Nikki. Id love to see her stay around afterwards, and love to see her get a Title run at some point. Shes the heel the women need.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Damn! She looks beyond incredible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd love to see Nikki win the Title, though I know its very doubtful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I know he's protecting his assets but John just nut in her, mate.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

One of her best outfits in my opinion. 

















Just for the hell of it:








Where's the Fearless University jackets?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Interesting that within the business with Cejudo Nikki talked him showing her some more moves for her return...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

*Click on the thumbnail*....Nikki trying out new outfit


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

Hot as always


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/P6NSrDr.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/1jM0gJn.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/RKHjI9f.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/uLMsP3y.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/SZS8o5D.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/SZS8o5D.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/w7Ze2kl.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/yEDQm98.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/1ftzTG6.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/DfEsCp9.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

sexy nikki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I was always hoping that Nikki would start wearing fake nails to go with her fake hair and fake tits.

Those days are here and it is glorious.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its a shame we never got that Face Nikki vs Heel Charlotte feud. It still felt like a big deal here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Stunning as always.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki seems really happy thesedays.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Henry Cejudo got both Bellas.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Five years ago we got Bella vs. Bella. The match that really set Nikki on the path to her record setting Diva's Title run.

I'll always remember this match as it was a big statement to how good Nikki had become. This match was easily better than the underwhelming Paige v AJ series of matches that were going on at the same time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its great to see Nikki has moved on from John and seems to have found someone who makes her even happier.


----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)

Nikki Bella @ 2019 Variety Charity Poker & Casino Night in LA

(Thumbnails)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I miss seeing Nikki in her tiny shorts.


----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nattie always had fun with Nikki:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet lord!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Sweet lord!!


God. Damn!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170721690227302400


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Judas Effect said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170721690227302400


So cool to see Nikki in her gear again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks incredible, and not just because she's showing off some underboob.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Bellas have partnered up with Monster energy drink.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Judas Effect said:


> View attachment 81662


Such a total babe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Turns out Nikki and Artem got engaged back in November while they were in France.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 18 Weeks


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

18 Weeks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

njcam said:


> 18 Weeks
> 
> View attachment 83537





Mango13 said:


>


IN-freaking-CREDIBLE!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm really missing seeing Nikki strut down to the ring like only she can lately.


----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)

Looks like she's getting back into public mode


----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Throwing it out there, if Nikki was to make a return, even just a brief one who would you want to see her feud with, or work with? A Tag Title run with Brie? Working with some NXTers?

Personally I'd love a Nikki vs Sasha feud. Particularly if Nikki worked as a heel for it. That'd be such a fun clash of personalities and if Nikki got back into ring shape those two could produce some good matches together.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Throwing it out there, if Nikki was to make a return, even just a brief one who would you want to see her feud with, or work with? A Tag Title run with Brie? Working with some NXTers?
> 
> Personally I'd love a Nikki vs Sasha feud. Particularly if Nikki worked as a heel for it. That'd be such a fun clash of personalities and if Nikki got back into ring shape those two could produce some good matches together.


Nikki Vs Toni Storm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

njcam said:


> Nikki Vs Toni Storm


I'd be down for that. Battle of the thighs...

I really feel like Nikki could shine in this Era getting so many competent women to work with.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'd be down for that. Battle of the thighs...
> 
> I really feel like Nikki could shine in this Era getting so many competent women to work with.


Nikki and Toni would be great, i agree that Nikki would fit in really well right now. As you already said a Sasha match would be high on my list but I'd love to see her with Liv, Carmella, Mandy and especially Eva if she returns too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Nikki and Toni would be great, i agree that Nikki would fit in really well right now. As you already said a Sasha match would be high on my list but I'd love to see her with Liv, Carmella, Mandy and especially Eva if she returns too.


There's a lot of fun angles there for Nikki as a heel or a babyface. I cant handle Charlotte at all thesedays, but even a Babyface Nikki vs Heel Charlotte feud could be good. I still think about that little tease we got of it ahead of Survivor Series 2016.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's a lot of fun angles there for Nikki as a heel or a babyface. I cant handle Charlotte at all thesedays, but even a Babyface Nikki vs Heel Charlotte feud could be good. I still think about that little tease we got of it ahead of Survivor Series 2016.


I agree, I've always preferred Nikki as a heel though. A feud with Charlotte would probably be good, as long as Nikki came out on top.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> I agree, I've always preferred Nikki as a heel though. A feud with Charlotte would probably be good, as long as Nikki came out on top.


She definitely works better as a heel, but an inverse of their 15 feud could be could, and yeah Nikki would have to go over. Which seems possible, Charlotte is so overpushed and given so much that losses dont affect her anymore anyway.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She definitely works better as a heel, but an inverse of their 15 feud could be could, and yeah Nikki would have to go over. Which seems possible, Charlotte is so overpushed and given so much that losses dont affect her anymore anyway.


Yeah you're right about Charlotte not being affected by losses anymore. Not that I want it to happen but I can see her having a long run with the title soon, Nikki would be a great choice to take it from her eventually. Of course that means Nikki would need to be around semi permanently at least, which I'd be more than happy with.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Yeah you're right about Charlotte not being affected by losses anymore. Not that I want it to happen but I can see her having a long run with the title soon, Nikki would be a great choice to take it from her eventually. Of course that means Nikki would need to be around semi permanently at least, which I'd be more than happy with.


I need to see her strutting down to the ring again like only she can.








Nikki coming back and dethroning Charlotte and then going heel herself would be so sweet.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I need to see her strutting down to the ring again like only she can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be incredible, this thread has made me realise just how much I miss Nikki being around. It would be enough just to see her badass entrance one more time 😍


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> That would be incredible, this thread has made me realise just how much I miss Nikki being around. It would be enough just to see her badass entrance one more time 😍


I've been a real Nikki kick lately, been watching a lot of her promos and matches from 2014-15 mostly. Feel like I didn't quite appreciate just how good that run was, she was so good. 

I'm currently pumped for a return that'll probably never happen...


----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I've been a real Nikki kick lately, been watching a lot of her promos and matches from 2014-15 mostly. Feel like I didn't quite appreciate just how good that run was, she was so good.
> 
> I'm currently pumped for a return that'll probably never happen...


It'll probably happen when her kid is a bit older. I'm sure they'll both want to wrestle infront of their kids and all that stuff.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I've been a real Nikki kick lately, been watching a lot of her promos and matches from 2014-15 mostly. Feel like I didn't quite appreciate just how good that run was, she was so good.
> 
> I'm currently pumped for a return that'll probably never happen...


Yeah she's definitely completely underrated, I know how you feel waiting for her return lol. I was the same way watching the Rumble ready for Eva's return, so sure it was gonna happen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DownSwing said:


> It'll probably happen when her kid is a bit older. I'm sure they'll both want to wrestle infront of their kids and all that stuff.


This does seem very possible. I can definitely see Nikki wanting to compete at least once in front of Teo.



EvaAngel said:


> Yeah she's definitely completely underrated, I know how you feel waiting for her return lol. I was the same way watching the Rumble ready for Eva's return, so sure it was gonna happen.


The rumours of Eva's return seem really odd now, considering that was a 2-3 months ago and she still hasn't turned up and there never seems to be much news about plans for her or anything. I wonder if she'll go red again if she is coming back.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The rumours of Eva's return seem really odd now, considering that was a 2-3 months ago and she still hasn't turned up and there never seems to be much news about plans for her or anything. I wonder if she'll go red again if she is coming back.


It is strange, I was under the impression she had signed with them again but no idea what the plans are now. I assume she'd go red again but ill be happy with whatever look she goes for, she always looks perfect.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SpellBound said:


> View attachment 101567
> View attachment 101568


Her cleavage is on point!


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Her cleavage is on point!


It certainly is!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SpellBound said:


> It certainly is!
> 
> View attachment 101570


She looked impossibly beautiful in that outfit.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Hopefully she starts posting more pics soon. She's still looking great


----------



## Benkool2112 (Aug 13, 2019)

mrxrival said:


>


Look how hot that ass is


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

> The Bella Twins were one of the biggest WWE divas. The WWE Hall of Famers retired from professional wrestling long ago, and they both have started their own families. While Nikki Bella has started a family with partner Artem Chigvintsev, Brie Bella is married to AEW superstar Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Freddie Prinze Jr., who is a Hollywood actor & former WWE Creative Writer, had the twins on his show Wrestling with Freddie. The Bella Twins addressed many things, most importantly how they ended up leaving WWE in 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's getting Rumble ready.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She's getting Rumble ready.


Its so cool that Nikki's coming back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


The Rumble was such a dreadful show and bummed me out a bit. But Nikki's run in the Rumble was one of the few moments I really enjoyed. She still looks incredible, and doesn't seem to have missed a beat out there.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

splooge!

I hope she doesn't get impossibly skinny, it's nice to see some toned up fleshiness.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I've missed the Nikki twirl so much.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damned said:


> View attachment 116319


She might actually look better than ever, but maybe in a different way. She just looks perfect I guess.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really loving the short hair on Nikki lately, she looks so beautiful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## MisterPerfect9000 (7 mo ago)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/znnrjl
She was other worldly at her peak


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lv 0 20221225112108 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Lv 0 20221225112108 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Sasha









IMG 7686 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7686 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Brie and Sasha









IMG 7848 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7848 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Sasha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1713/1713802-5572f8bcbc0cab70ee63b74a2b8fc5b5.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/YiVJ4Fq


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gcxCDtz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki Bella Jiggling Her Ass For The Camera GIF by thedarkshaw | Gfycat


Watch and share Wrestling GIFs and Nikki GIFs by thedarkshaw on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

